# Hewligan's Rise of the Runelords: The Skinsaw Murders



## hewligan (Sep 8, 2008)

The first part of this adventure, Burnt Offerings, spawned an 1100+ post thread, and took about 10 months to complete. The full thread is here, for those who wish to review what has gone before.

This thread will mark part two of the Rise of the Runelords adventure path. We will be continuing with the existing cast, perhaps drawing in a new player if required as the adventure unfolds. The cast of players and characters that survived the assault of a crazy gang of goblins driven by a woman turned to demonic madness by her haunted past are:

Jokad The Reaver, Shoanti Human, Shadde Quah - Axe Clan Barbarian, Level 3, Ranger, Level 1. Played by Frostrune

Danth Brinfield, known to his flock as Father Danth, Favoured of Sarenrae, Servant of the People of Magnimar, Human, Cleric, Level 4. Played by Rhun

Kael Saern, Human (Varisian), Sorcerer, Level 4. Played by Friadoc

Jovik Magnix, Human (Chelaxian-Magnimar), Rogue, Level 4. Played by Fenric

The Out of Character thread will continue in the same place as the old one. We are not huge users of the OOC thread, tending to drop small OOC comments into the IC thread with a clear "OOC" tag. However, major announcements, general chat, and holiday/absence info should still be posted to the OOC thread.

And now, on with the adventure ...


----------



## hewligan (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sheriff Hemlock's Plea*

Kael paces the room, Mal following him with heckles and tension. The dog reflects his master's unease. A prisoner. A mistaken prisoner. His name dragged into the dirt after such service to this town. He had spent three days now as a free man.

"It was all a mix up. A terrible mistake. We just thought that precaution, as much for your own safety, and also to be sure. Just to be sure. These are terrible times. Terrible, dark times."

Hemlock had stammered his way through an apology, looking broken. His face was drawn, so clearly tired, so close to exhaustion. But word had leaked, and some people now looked at Kael with clear disdain. He was innocent, of course, and the third murder that had occurred during his captivity was clear proof of that, but, well, Hemlock was keeping things secret. Nobody knew that there had been a third murder. They knew only of the second, the one that Kael had been implicated in.

He had gone from hero of Sandpoint, Charter of the Wolves of Sandpoint, for Desna's sake, and now, now people would leave the Hagfish as he entered. Not Ameiko, though. She always offered him a smile, and a cold beer. And not Brodert, either. The old man had, it transpired, spent most days petitioning Sheriff Hemlock and Mayor Deverin of Kael's innocence. Hemlock himself had told Kael just how ... forceful ... the old man had been. Forceful enough that Hemlock had once had to restrain him.

Brodert had much to tell Kael upon his release. He had not been back down to the Catacombs, had been to wise to travel into that dark recess unaccompanied, but he had done a lot of study. He had hit a bit of a dead end, and was not planning a trip to Magnimar. The thaws had come, the caravans would start to flow, and he would take one south to the capital and visit the libraries and sages there.

Brodert had spent hours in animated conversation with Kael that first night of release. "Lad, there are seven runes that repeat, and the seven pointed star. The runes, well, the catacombs repeats one over and over. I think it is wrath. WRATH! I know it means nothing to you, but it is eating at me. I have seen it before. I must travel south. Tomorrow I travel south. Heck, it is already arranged. Even Burnt Sausage, my cat, is all ready to join me. Whatever I find out, I will report back. Stay strong, and ignore any of these fools that cast you glances. You are better than them!"

He was, but that did not make it any easier, especially as he had been alone then, with only Mal as a companion. But Desna smiled, and Danth arrived back in town. Kael learned also that Jovik and Jokad were only a day or two travel from arriving back themselves, summoned to help Sandpoint find the true murderer.

So here he was, three days after his release, pacing the tower room at the top of Hemlock's quarters of the garrison, waiting for Danth, Jovik, Jokad, and Hemlock to turn up. He knew his friends had arrived back. He had heard the commotion earlier in the day, but he had not been able to see them yet. They had been taken into garrison for food and water, and a cold bath, and then Jovik had reportedly returned home to visit his family while Jokad had disappeared towards a certain pub he favoured. Kael had seen Danth, twice, but the young priest seemed changed somewhat, and had spent most of his time in the temple and with Mayor Deverin. Kael had managed to have a meal with him the day before, and the easy warmth between them soon came back, but Kael could sense a more serious aspect to his friend.

It was funny to think of them as friends. In truth he had only known then for a few short weeks. He had spent much more time than that with Nisk and Brodert since, and yet the horrific danger that he had faced and overcome with these other three young men had crafted them into more than just necessary acquaintances.

---

When the door opened, Hemlock walked in, a bottle of red wine under one arm, five simple tumblers piled in the other. He looked up at Kael, the young sorcerer's face caught in the firelight and cast into strong shadow. Hemlock nodded a greeting and moved to the small table to lay down the wine.

Behind him Danth entered. The cleric, dressed in the finery of a city priest, looked more regal than any figure Kael had seen in recent memory. Danth smiled, and moved to clasp his friend's hand.

Jokad and Jovik came through next, lost in some shared joke. Jokad turned to close the heavy wooden door, and immediately rushed over to embrace Mal. The dog seemed pleased to meet his old buddy, the crazy barbarian who was always throwing him bones and fat. Only when Jokad had finished rough-housing the dog did he rise to clasp Kael in a warm hug.

"Sucks to be you, mate!" he offered, cracking into a broad grin. "I hear you spent a winter with old folks, and the first of the thaws in jail. You should ask young Jovik here what he has been up to. Sex, mainly, as far as I can tell. Certainly better than your winter!" His laughter lightens the room, as he moves over to take the first glass of wine.

Jovik offers Kael a wicked grin, and grasps his friend's hand warmly. He then moves over to greet Danth as well, muttering under his breath, but loud enough for everyone to hear "It wasn't ALL sex".

When the talk has quietened down, and everyone has a glass of wine in their hands, Hemlock starts to speak.

"First, let me thank you again for all you’ve done for Sandpoint. I owe Kael my deepest apologies. I am sure you have all heard of the ... unfortunate situation that occurred. Kael was leasing an alchemical workspace from one of the three victims. This, unfortunately, was a murder discovered by someone outside the guard, and word spread. We took Kael in, just to eliminate suspects, but we may have done more harm than good, and I can only offer my sincerest apologies for that mistake. Things, however, are bad, and I have been uncertain how to proceed in this matter.

It’s fortunate that you’ve proven yourselves so capable, because we’ve a problem that I think you can help us with—a problem that I wish I didn’t have to involve anyone with, but one that needs dealing with now before the situation grows worse.

Put simply, and as I am sure you all know by now, we have a murderer in our midst—one who, I fear, has only begun his work. Some of you doubtless remember the Late Unpleasantness, how this town nearly tore itself apart in fear as Chopper’s slayings went on unanswered. I’m afraid we might have something similar brewing now.

Last night, the murderer struck again, this time at the sawmill. There are two victims, and they’re… they’re in pretty gruesome shape. The bodies were discovered by one of the mill workers, a man named Ibor Thorn, and by the time my men and I arrived on the scene, a crowd of curious gawkers had already sprung up. I’ve got my men stationed there now, keeping the mill locked down, but the thing that bothers me isn’t the fact that we have two dead bodies inside. It’s the fact that this is actually the fourth set of murders we’ve had in the last few weeks.

I come to you for help in this matter—my men are good, but they are also green. They were barely able to handle themselves against the goblins, and what we’re facing now is an evil far worse than goblins. I need the help. But I’m afraid you’ll need the help too. You see, I’m afraid that this particular murderer knows one of you as well."

At this point, Hemlock reaches into his belt pouch, and passes a bloodstained scrap of parchment to Jokad.

Jokad's name is written in blood on the outside of the folded parch- 
ment; inside is a short message written in blood:

"We have spoken of this before, my master. Now it begins. Join the Pack and it will end."


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 8, 2008)

As the other Wolves arrive, Kael's spirits lighten, slightly, however the edge of time held is still upon his manner and demeanor. But, Kael still greets his friends with heart handshakes, hugs, and backslaps. 

"It is good to have you here," says Kael. "Friendly faces are good, albeit it in short supply for me."

"There is no need for an apology, Sheriff," says Kael with a wry look upon his normally pleasant face. "I'm accustom to right face, wrong place...it is a familial tradition."

After listening to the Sheriff's words, Kael adds one piece of information as he says, "The seven pointed star has to do with the Runelords of ancient times, such as the Runelord of Wrath, who seemed to be associated with the catacombs. Brodert and I found as much when we were researching the symbol and its meaning on devices."

The last part is left unsaid, since Kael and his associates, to his knowledge, have lost track of the key-symbol from before.

"Regardless of the circumstances, Sheriff, as well as the need to clear my name," continues Kael. "I'm a Wolf of Sandpoint, which doesn't end because of speculation, presumption, and misunderstanding."

"Hopefully action will clear up what words cannot," finishes Kael.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 8, 2008)

hewligan said:


> At this point, Hemlock reaches into his belt pouch, and passes a bloodstained scrap of parchment to Jokad.
> 
> Jokad's name is written in blood on the outside of the folded parch-
> ment; inside is a short message written in blood:
> ...





"BY THE GODS, WHAT FOUL JOKE IS THIS?"  Jokad thunders as he erupts from his chair.

"I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS!" he protests loudly.  "I AM NO ONE'S MASTER....  AND NO ONE IS MINE!!"

"I WILL RIP THE HEAD FROM THIS FOOL WITH MY BARE HANDS AND PUT IT ON A PIKE FOR ALL TO SEE!!"

Jokad is shouting and obviously on the verge of slipping into his animalistic rage.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 8, 2008)

"Calm yourself, Jokad," says Kael in a confident voice. "Someone is trying to incriminate us, rather heavy handedly...obviously so, I'd think."

"It's a common con," adds Kael. "Sort of, where someone controls a grouping of false information, releases it per their own agenda, thus throwing the focus on an investigation of."

OOC

I wish I could think of a term for gaslight that would fit a fantasy game, maybe ghostlighting would work?


----------



## frostrune (Sep 9, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> "Calm yourself, Jokad," says Kael in a confident voice. "Someone is trying to incriminate us, rather heavy handedly...obviously so, I'd think."
> 
> "It's a common con," adds Kael. "Sort of, where someone controls a grouping of false information, releases it per their own agenda, thus throwing the focus on an investigation off."




"EH?", Jokad stops his bellowing and cocks an eyebrow at Kael.

It is obvious he has no idea what you are talking about but your speech has the desired effect; he regains some measure of composure.

The imposing barbarian sits back down in a huff.  His jovial reaction to his friends completely gone.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2008)

frostrune said:


> "EH?", Jokad stops his bellowing and cocks an eyebrow at Kael.
> 
> It is obvious he has no idea what you are talking about but your speech has the desired effect; he regains some measure of composure.
> 
> The imposing barbarian sits back down in a huff.  His jovial reaction to his friends completely gone.




"It's a setup, Jokad," says Kael. "Someone wants people to think we're doing this, so that they can work unhindered."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2008)

"Well, I think it is more blackmail than a set up. There is no indication of blame in the note, just a threat that it will continue unless we comply. The first murders were to draw Jokad back. It wasn't until he was back that a note was left. It's a message system." says Jovik a little too matter of factly. Maybe he had been at Fort Ranncik too long. Or around an elf too much.

"We need to find who this is, and what this Pack is."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2008)

Danth takes everything in quietly, scratching his clean-shaven chin as he considers the words of the sheriff, and those of his companions. Finally, he leans forward in his chair and speaks, his voice low. "I think that whatever is going on is much larger than the rest of you believe...While Sandpoint seems to be hit the worst, we've also had murders of the same sort in Magnimar. One at least that I can be certain of."


----------



## hewligan (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Clues ... for what they are worth*

Sheriff Hemlock listens to you debate, staring into his glass of wine. When the conversation reaches a natural lull, he tosses back his wine in a single go, and speaks.

"There was another murder, similar, in Magnimar at the start of the autumn. Danth knows about it, for it was the priest in charge of his church that was the victim. I heard about it eventually myself, in one of our monthly missives from the city, but discounted it as a stand alone act of barbarity.

And then when we got the first here, I repressed it. I kept the news within the core of the guard, and Mayor Deverin, of course. The public never found out about it. The second one, Nisk, was a different matter. A man who had bought a 'love potion' returned to complain that his privates had turned purple and swollen, when he found Nisk's body. There was blood everywhere, and much carnage to the work area. The man fled, screaming like a child, and managed to pull a crowd. We dealt with that. We screwed up, if truth be told."

He says this last part, looking at Kael.

"And then the third and fourth together just last night, and another public discovery. Sandpoint is at breaking point. We are ill equipped for this. The people speak of Chopper again, of the Late Unpleasantness. I fear that they may start to act out of fear. Last time we saw mobs lynching suspects. I cannot afford for that to happen again, not after the recent horrors of the goblin attack. We really need you!

So far we have little to go on. My guys and gals are good guards, but they are not trained for this. I wanted you here first to ask for your assistance, but also just to be a visible presence again.

Anyway, we are not without some leads, albeit thin and rather disjointed.

First we have the Sandpoint Lumber Mill. The most recent murders took place here—the two bodies are still present, and little has been done with the crime scene itself. I guess that this is probably the first place you should investigate, and truth be told I would like to get it cleaned up before the stench become ingrained. We also want to bury the bodies, but for the time being we have just left everything in its place.

Next we have Ibor Thorn. He is the poor fool that stumbled upon the scene at the Lumber Mill. I have interrogated Ibor, and I don't suspect the frightened miller is guilty of anything other than spreading the news around town.

Then there is Ven Vinder. This merchant is my only suspect, although I am fairly certain that Ven is innocent and that the murders were committed by someone else. 

In regards to the first murder. Well, actually it was three ... Three con men from the town of Galduria were found murdered in an abandoned barn south of town a few weeks ago. Their bodyguard survived the assault but has gone insane and is being kept at a nearby sanatorium. You are welcome to question him, although I doubt you will get any sense out of him.

Last we have the Rune: The star was carved on the chest of two of the merchants, on Nisk, and on Harker - one of the workers at the Mill. This clearly has some significance to the killer, but I am at a loss as to what it means. Perhaps an expert on runes such as local scholar Brodert Quink can be consulted, although I hear he is leaving for Magnimar on the first wagon out of here. He isn't a suspect - he has been working with Kael on something of late. Isn't that right lad?


Hemlock finishes up his speech, and slumps against the nearest wall, a tired, almost broken man.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2008)

"Well I have a few suspicions that are too early and too evil to mention yet, so let's head on down to the sawmill and see what we can find."

Jovik almost too pleasure in the sheriffs unease, he wished it was over a matter less personal though.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 10, 2008)

Calmed somewhat, Jokad asks the sheriff more tentatively, "Did they see it... did the townsfolk see the note?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2008)

Danth nods to Jovik. "I agree that we should investigate the scene of the last murder as soon as possible. We also need to determine if the slain are random victims, or if they are being specifically targeted. At first glance it would seem few if any of them have anything in common...but we should make an effort to find out."


----------



## hewligan (Sep 11, 2008)

"Not many know about the letter. Three or four guards, myself, the mayor, perhaps one or two others? It isn't something that has leaked out. As for people who have seen the contents ... well that would be myself, Mayor Deverin, and now you four. But people talk. I remember the Chopper witch hunts all too well. I have probably muddied Kael's name a little, but in truth I think you will find that most people welcome back their heroes. You carry the badges, you carry a lot of cachet, you are the Wolves!

And I agree with Jovik. The lumber mill is your best port of call."


----------



## hewligan (Sep 11, 2008)

*The Lumber Mill*

The Sandpoint Lumber Mill lies on the shore of the Turandarok River. A sizeable crowd has gathered outside by the time you arrive, and groups of nervous-looking town guards stand at the mill’s entrances. You hear a few muffled exchanges between the gathered people as you walk past. "The Wolves have returned. Things must be bad!", "Trouble's brewing", and "Thank Desna they are back" are amongst the stolen snatches you hear.

The guards appear to have already been informed by Sheriff Hemlock of his intent to deputize you, and even in his absence the guards nod silently and step aside to allow your entry. At the door, Valdor Theran, a young guard that you have all worked (and drank) with on several occasions, takes you aside.

"The mill was working last night—Harker and Thorn, the two millers, often worked late into the night. To be honest, that has become a bit of a bone of contention around town as the noisy mill and its infernally creaky log splitter kept neighbors awake. At first, when we heard that they had been murdered, we half expected to find some drunken, sobbing villager nearby who had been driven to silence their infernal racket. Trust me, these guys were not overly popular of late. Heck, you could hear their noise from the far end of town. The only saving grace was that they didn't work late that often."

"Oh, and it stinks in there. Be prepared!"

He stands aside, pulling the door open to let you enter, but shielding the scene from the gathered villagers. As you walk past to enter he offers up one last wisdom.

"Good to have you back. A few of us will be grabbing a few cold ones at the Hagfish at sundown, if you are interested."

The mill is a well-built wooden structure with very thick walls. The roof is of wooden shingles, and doors are simple timber and unlocked. The mill machinery has been disengaged, and the place is shrouded in silence and the eery half light of the dull day.

Timber is delivered to the mill via a small timber pier that extends out into the Turandarok River. The pier is visible through the windows, and beside it sits a low shed used for storing wood.

The mill interior is coated with sawdust strewn with footprints and splashes of blood.Harker’s body, Katrine’s body, a suspicious axe, and a lingering stench of rotten flesh comprise the primary clues here. (OOC and can be investigated with spot checks!)

The lingering scent of decay in the air is curious—it smells almost as if a small animal had died somewhere in the room and its remains were allowed to ripen.

Katrine's body is a mess. Poor Katrine appears to have been killed instantly by being pushed or loaded into the log splitter. Her mangled, ruined remains lie on the mill’s lower floor amid heaps of bloodstained firewood. A pale-faced, obviously upset guard stands at attention nearby. The log splitter itself is powered by a waterwheel and consists of a chute in the floor with rotating saw blades that cut logs as they are fed in. The log cutter is a frightening piece of machinery, large and powerful enough to split giant wooden beams and entire trunks. The horrific efficiency of it on the young lady's body is all too obvious.

Harker’s body has been horribly desecrated. The poor man has been affixed to the wall by several hooks normally used to hang machinery. The body is mutilated, the face carved away and lower jaw missing entirely. His bare chest is defaced as well, bearing a strange rune in the shape of a seven-pointed star.

A handaxe is embedded in the floor near the log splitter, as if it had been dropped there. The handle is covered with bloody finger-marks.

OOC: Let me know what you want to do, and please be proactive and make suitable rolls.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 11, 2008)

"Smells like a barow mound in here..", Jokad remarks offhandedly.  "It smells like old death, not coppery smell of fresh blood."  He sniffs the air like an animal.  "Do you think there might be a 3rd corpse hidden away?"

He says this without really expecting an answer.  He knows they will thoroughly search the place at some point.

"Have a care where you step.  I'm hoping to find a clue among the bloody gore, perhaps how the killer entered and left.  Unless they can fly, muddy boots may tell a tale... or leave trail."  He immediately begins circling the scene in a wide circuit.


OOC:  Jokad is looking for tracks entering or leaving the scene.  He is hoping the guards haven't fouled things too badly to perhaps get a bead on the killer (how he entered or left?  what direction? large or small?  humanoid?  etc.)

Roll Lookup

Survival check = 24, not too bad.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 12, 2008)

Jokad stalks slowly around the room, as if seeking out some print amongst the blood and gore. Suddenly he stops, stoops, and recoils a little. His searching reveals what appears to be part of a footprint from a barefoot human male. Jokad follows the trail, a mix of blood and ichor, and ... some stench that clings to it. The footsteps, faint in places, little more than smears of mud in others, track back towards a window, crossing muddier prints on the way in. Something entered and exited from this window. Jokad looks out. The heavy shutters are pinned back in open position. The window looks out onto the pier.

Without any ceremony, the barbarian swings himself up and over, following depressed marks in the mud leading from the mill to the pier ... and under the pier. There there are marks, as if someone lay there for some time, with viewing distance of the mill. A watch point, from which they sprang.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 12, 2008)

Walking with the other Wolves, Kael keeps to them and himself while Mal walks at his side. His experience still stings in his mind, especially with how quickly some of the village suspected the worse, however he understands it, thus trying not to hold a grudge. But, for now, it is fresh, too fresh, so Kael holds his tongue around most, save for the Wolves themselves, with whom he tries to keep a readied smile and chuckle.

On the way to the Mill, Kael hands each of the Wolves a simple umber colored bottle with a dark cork stopper.

"For half an hour after you consume the drought," says Kael. "You will be able to speak to someone you can see, up to a few hundred yards away and they will be able to briefly reply, yet your voice will not go beyond a whisper.."

"I've others," says Kael. "Of different spells, but I'll have to get them later."

Once at the Mill, Kael nods toward the guards, listening to their words and giving a half smile to them. "If all goes well, I'm sure we will see you then, unless our attention is elsewhere and immediate."

Once inside the Mill, Kael and Mal make their way toward the bodies, but not so close as to trample anything. Once they are within a dozen feet or so, Kael will slowly search the area around the bodies, before making a spiral in toward them. He is looking for anything similar to what has been found before, clues, evidence, or messages.

OOC

Message Potions, created by a 3rd level caster with said level's effect.

Post #18 - Search Roll (1d20 2=12)


----------



## frostrune (Sep 12, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Jokad stalks slowly around the room, as if seeking out some print amongst the blood and gore. Suddenly he stops, stoops, and recoils a little. His searching reveals what appears to be part of a footprint from a barefoot human male. Jokad follows the trail, a mix of blood and ichor, and ... some stench that clings to it. The footsteps, faint in places, little more than smears of mud in others, track back towards a window, crossing muddier prints on the way in. Something entered and exited from this window. Jokad looks out. The heavy shutters are pinned back in open position. The window looks out onto the pier.
> 
> Without any ceremony, the barbarian swings himself up and over, following depressed marks in the mud leading from the mill to the pier ... and under the pier. There there are marks, as if someone lay there for some time, with viewing distance of the mill. A watch point, from which they sprang.





OOC:  It sounds as if this is how the killer entered.  Do I find any sign of how he left?

IC:  Jokad looks up from his crouch near the pier and tries to imagine why the killer approached from here.  He looks along the banks of the river.  "I guess he thought he would be unobserved.  Obviously he was right,"  Jokad thinks to himself.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2008)

Jovik searchs the room to see if anything turns up.

Jovik search (1d20+7=14)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sorry for the delays, I wasn't around this weekend. Also, I will be gone Thursday 09/18 thru Monday 09/22, with no internet access. Going to Lake Powerll for a last summer trip before things beging to cool down."*]


Danth helps the others search the area, walking about the mill, his sharp eyes taking in the entire scene. The cleric holds a piece of scented silk to his nose in an attempt to cover the stench of the place; on some level, it reminded him of the goblin stronghold that they had assaulted last year.



*
Spot: 20
Listen 5
Search 6*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 15, 2008)

Jokad searches the area near the pier, and then retraces his steps. He can see that the footsteps came both ways, both in AND out of the building this way. Buddy feet marks are visible on the lower wall. The ... thing ... scaled up a drainpipe to the upper window. A smear of blood on the window sill show part of a palm print. Jokad retraces again, trying to distinguish where the tracks diverge, but unfortunately, either from too much foot movement (the guards really should have locked this place down), or from the general muddiness of the area, the task proves beyond him.

Returning to the room, with the all too pervasive stench, proves more successful for Jokad. His allies move around, each searching for that elusive clue. Jokad scans the room, letting the entirety of the scene soak in. What is obvious is that a terrible struggle took place here several hours ago. You can see the same barefoot footprints, and the place reeks of rotten meat.

Harker's body is disgusting. The mark of the silhedron rune dominates, carved deep into his chest. The hooks that hold him pull horribly at his flesh.

OOC: Can one of you please make a Heal check to inspect this body please.

OOC: I am moving house this week. Very stressful, and time will be very limited for me.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 15, 2008)

Jokad crouchs near the open window surveying the carnage with a sharp eye.  His mind trying to recreate the attacks based on the strange tracks uncovered thus far.

"Kael," he shouts suddenly, "the alchemist you were framed for... is his shop noisy and set out of the way?"

Jokad has come to the conclusion the rest of you probably have; the shrieking saw blades and grinding machinery gave the killer ample cover to make his kills.  No one could have heard anything over that cacaphony.

"Look guys, this killer was barefoot, probably a human male.  He came in and out of this window and may have observed the mill for some time from a hiding spot under the pier.  Oddly, this stench of decay clings to the killer and is not just coming from these two corpses."

"He is probably quite smart.  I am guessing he selected the miller and the alchemist based on their being far from the center of town with few, if any, callers.  He does not want the chance of being discovered.  I'd be interested to know who the first kill was to see if my guess holds water."

"As for the weird mutilations and use of that damned rune... I got nothin.  Did we leave any loose ends I'm not remembering?  Doesn't seem like anyoe should know of that rune besides us."


OOC:  As he speaks Jokad would like to go over and look at the bloodied axe, assuming it to be the murder weapon, or perhaps the miller defended himself for a bit?


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 15, 2008)

"It was only noisy when he complained," says Kael with a sad tone in his voice. "But, it was a private space, with lots of space to hide in."

"Two for two, I'd say it holds some water," says Kael. "As for the rune, we know of it and the one who wished to be freed knows, as well as anyone he could have influenced, or pulled to influence."

OOC

Untrained - Post #24 - Untrained Heal Check (1d20 1=12)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Danth uses what skills and knowledge he has to help aid Kael...



*Heal +6*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC: The dreaded house move is sort of complete (sort of - you should see all the boxes!). Tomorrow i leave for Scotland for the week. I hope to be able to post again from tomorrow, but it will be sporadic at best for the remainder of the week. Sorry about the very slow post rate lately, but moving house is stressful.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 20, 2008)

OOC:

Hey, no worries, you gotta take care of the important stuff, so it's all good. We'll still be here.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 20, 2008)

While Jokad moves over towards the bloodied axe, Kael and Danth go about examining the body. It is in a horrific state. The poor man has been affixed to the wall by several hooks normally used to hang machinery. His body is mutilated, the face carved away and the lower jaw missing entirely. His bare chest is defaced as well, bearing the silhedron rune.

Closer examination of the body reveals the presence of several additional wounds. Unlike the deeper slashes on the body, these smaller gashes almost seem to have been made by a claw - a five-fingered human-hand-sized claw. The rotten scent seems stronger near these wounds.

A faded tattoo of a raven is visible across the man's lower abdomen. This, it appears, is about the only remaining identifying mark on the body.

---

Jokad spends some time down close to the hand axe. It is embedded in the floor, as if it had been dropped there. The handle is covered with blood-finger-marks (normal human looking ones, possibly the woman's) and a close examination of the head reveals two things. First, smears of what look like rotten flesh and fragments of bone are caked on the blade, and second, the rotten meat stench is strong on it.

Jokad recoils backwards. The smell hit him like a punch in the gut. He doubles over, hacking a little, before he can regain his breath. Suddenly the stench of this place seems cloying.

---

As the four adventurers share their findings, outside in the fresh air. Jokad looks like thunder, and barks at one of the guards to get rid of the gawping crowd. The guard seems unsure of how to manage the task, but runs off with arms waving, trying to shoo people away as one might try to scare off a particularly angry sheep.

After a few minutes, Hemlock comes walking along the road, four guards beside him. He orders them to assist in clearing the scene, and then joins the Wolves of Sandpoint.

"Well, did you uncover anything? I still have Ibor Thorn, Harker's business partner, in a cell. He found the bodies. A bit shaken, and not too helpful, if truth be told. There is also Ven Vinder. I took him in when he flew into a rage. It was his daughter that was in there. His daughter that got shredded. He did not take the news kindly. Struck a guard! I took him in to cool down. You can speak with him too, if you wish. Lastly, there is the rune. I thought of Brodert Quink, but he has gone and disappeared south to Magnimar. Kael knows him, and it was a long-shot anyway. I just thought he may have come upon it before."

OOC: Let me know of your next actions. Given my likely sporadic posting, please use initiative, make rolls, and even partly role-play interactions if you wish. I will be sure to correct you if you mess up


----------



## frostrune (Sep 21, 2008)

hewligan said:


> "Well, did you uncover anything? I still have Ibor Thorn, Harker's business partner, in a cell. He found the bodies. A bit shaken, and not too helpful, if truth be told. There is also Ven Vinder. I took him in when he flew into a rage. It was his daughter that was in there. His daughter that got shredded. He did not take the news kindly. Struck a guard! I took him in to cool down. You can speak with him too, if you wish. Lastly, there is the rune. I thought of Brodert Quink, but he has gone and disappeared south to Magnimar. Kael knows him, and it was a long-shot anyway. I just thought he may have come upon it before."




Jokad looks at each of his companions to confirm their agreement before answering.

"Maybe..." he says.

"I'd say there was one killer.  He hid under the pier for some time watching the place.  Came in, and out, through a back window.  Barefoot.  Probably human male.  But something else... there is a stench of rot, of death, about the killer."

"He may be undead."  He lets that thought sink in.

"I think the girl hit him with that axe.  Hit him good.  There is rotten flesh and bone on it but the blood isn't the killer's.  The killer left no blood trail on the way out."

"Undead."

Jokad seems more sure of his guess the second time he says it.

"Any more disturbance at the graveyard?"


----------



## hewligan (Sep 21, 2008)

frostrune said:


> ...
> 
> "Undead."
> 
> ...




Hemlock scratches at the stubble on his chin. "The graveyard has been untouched since Nualia dug up the remains of her father ... what was it ... four months ago? Other than that ... well, we had the grounds consecrated again, so I doubt it stems from there. But undead ... undead. I guess it almost makes me relieved to believe that no living person could do something so horrific to people.

Now, let's head back to town. I will introduce you to our two prison guests, although I am planning to let them both go by the end of the day unless you find something that says otherwise. I will tell you what, though, it cheers me to think that the girl went with some proper fight in her, and at least took a chunk out of the THING that killed her."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 22, 2008)

Jokad hears the sheriff but seems to still be dwelling on his statement, as if he simply followed the facts, but the facts don't make sense.

"How would an undead know us?  Know me?  And the rune?"

"What have we forgotten my friends?  Why would such a creature be stalking us?"

The man-child shakes his head, obviously more confused than when he started.

He sighs.  "Lead on sheriff."

"By the way, who was the first victim?  Maybe that will help make some sense."


----------



## hewligan (Sep 22, 2008)

*Ibor Thorn*

Harker's business partner is a young man, handsome if a bit narrow-faced. He is hunched up at the back of a small, clean cell, knees drawn up under his chin. When the lock clicks and the door opens, he rises slowly, warrily, to his feet.

He is still clearly in shock at having discovered the bodies after he arrived at work this morning, stumbling over his words, and hiding his face on occasion as if trying to expunge some image.

OOC: Can someone (first to post) please do a DC 15 diplomacy check or intimidate check (depending on which route you want to take).


----------



## frostrune (Sep 22, 2008)

Jokad continues to be very active in hunting down clues for these murders and he immediately strides forward into the cell easily towering over the dazed man.

The 'man' is hardly older than Jokad but the comparisons couldn't be much different.  Jokad had lived a hard life and taken his trials head-on with stubborn ferocity.  He knew nothing of Ibor background but his spirit was clearly broken and looked like he would clearly rather crawl into a bottle of booze and forget anything ever happened.

That would help no one and the lack of backbone, quite frankly, disgusted Jokad.

Jokad purposely stepped right in front of Ibor, physically dominating the man and forcing him to look up into his angry sea green eyes.

"Ibor Thorn, I understand you _found_ the bodies at the sawmill.  We have some questions and if you have any plans on seeing the other side of that door, you best have some damn good answers."

"I need to know what you saw, smelled, heard, and tasted starting with what you had for breakfast.

As he talks he stares directly into the man's eyes and slowly lowers his head until he finshes just an inch from Ibor's.


OOC:  
Intimidate  = 16
Roll Lookup


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 22, 2008)

OOC

Good cop, Barbarian Cop?


----------



## frostrune (Sep 23, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Good cop, Barbarian Cop?





HAhahahahahahahaha!!  Good one.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

frostrune said:


> "By the way, who was the first victim?  Maybe that will help make some sense."




Danth strokes his clean-shaven chin as he considers Jokad's question. "The first victim that I am aware of was in Magnimar. Indeed, my predecessor at Temple was slain in a way similar to this. That was the reason for my recall to the city. And that was months ago...it seems our murderer gets around."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

As Jokad moves in to intimidate the prisoner, Danth is quickly at his side, playing the calming influence. "Calm Jokad." he says, placing a hand on the big man's shoulder. Then Danth turns his gaze to Ibor. "Please, Ibor, ignore my brute of a friend here. Tell us what you know, so we can help get you out of this place."



*BOOM: Natural 20 on Diplomacy for a total of 30!

(How is that for Good Cleric, Bad Barbarian?)*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 26, 2008)

*Ibor folds*

Ibor folds like a drunk gambler, edging away from Jokad, before shifting his nervous stare to Danth.

"He wasn't a bad lad, just a bit quick with his passions. The sawmill is Scarnetti property. Word is that they drove the other mills out of business. Lets just say there were a few unfortunate fires a few years ago that sort of reduced the competition somewhat.

Harker and I ran the place for the Scarnetti family. Just muscle really, not part of their broader operation, if you know what I mean. We worked hard, too, and for coppers. Then business picked up, and we started having to work crazy hours. I just kept my head down and worked hard, and sometimes the Scarnetti's would give us a few extra coppers for our efforts.

It wasn't enough for Harker though. He started to cook the books, skimming quite a bit of cash off the top. He kept the ledgers, would note down shipments in at a few coppers more, shipments out at a few coppers less, and with the volume of work we were doing, it added up. And with all his coin he started to throw his weight around town, gambling, dressing better, and courting. That girl, by Sarenrae did you see the poor thing... she was one of his regular visitors. I think the poor thing actually thought he loved her. Trust me, he didn't love anything but gold and drink. He was playing two or three girls at any one time, different nights of course, and none knew there were others.

I don't know what killed him, but he was living on the edge. He was stealing from a family that basically run the entire scene here, and cheating on girls. Personally, I think it is the girl that is more likely to kill you, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.

It is not my problem now. I am leaving this dump!


Jovik knows all about the Scarnetti family. A dangerous noble group who externally act as if they are the greatest supporters of Sandpoint's cultural and religious community, while behind the scenes running virtually every gambling and smuggling operation going, as well as many of the less savoury manual industries. When he was a kid he got close to running with some of their gangs, but he saw the real danger of their operation and wisely avoided getting too involved. It was a close miss, but the right decision. He has seen many people driven to drink or beaten to a pulp for their dealings with that wicked family. They did not kill, though, as far as Jovik knew. Killing was the sort of thing that would open them up to public scrutiny．


----------



## frostrune (Sep 26, 2008)

With the ball rolling Jokad wanted to maintain the momentum.  For now he is ignoring the obvious hint this might be organized crime.  Most of the clues don't fit.  He abruptly shoves past Danth to once again regain his superior position over the man.

He growls more than speaks...

"I asked you what you saw and heard not your miserable life history.  When did you find the bodies?  How did you come upon them?  What did you first notice?  Recall the uses of all your senses as you came upon the scene... or do I need to _jar_ something loose?"


----------



## hewligan (Sep 26, 2008)

Ibor looks shaken at Jokad's outburst. "Just another thug. I have spent a life amongst thugs and criminals." he mutters to himself, before responding to Jokad's question.

"It stank in there. It stank of excrement and death. They soiled themselves. Even corpses do that, you know. But yeah, that was what hit me. The smell of excrement and death. The machine was still on, the log splitter. I saw her body. Or at least I saw the bits of it. I tried to throw up, but nothing came. Then I ran."

He sobs to himself, shaking his head and staring between his knees. It appears as if you may have got the last out of him.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

Danth can only shake is head. "It was no jealous lover that savaged the bodies in the mill, nor the work of thugs. There is something else going on here...something much more grave than that."


----------



## hewligan (Sep 27, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "...something much more grave than that."




OOC: Oh dear, the puns, the puns are killing me!!!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Oh dear, the puns, the puns are killing me!!!




*OOC: It had to be said, especially given Jokad's opinion that whatever did this is undead. *


----------



## hewligan (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ven Vinder*

Hemlock closes the door of the cell, and walks slowly with you all towards the far end of the hall.

"Clearly I have to let him go. The guy is traumatised, and would appear to be completely innocent. I cannot just keep him captive on the grounds of discovering the bodies and alerting us. His clothing was clean, his body untouched, and his small apartment was, well, not spotless, but certainly contained no blood stained clothing or anything similar.

Now Ven, Ven Vinder, he is also due for release. Heck, his wife has corroborated his claim to have been home the whole time, and it is understandable that he flew into a rage - after all, we had just told him his daughter had been killed. My plan is to fine him for violent conduct, but otherwise to let him free. He needs to go home and grieve. Still, ask him what you will. As I have said before, I need help here, and if you can see something I have missed, then great!"

Hemlock opens the door, looking into the room. A late middle-aged man, strong and with a well trimmed beard and the firm gut of one who enjoys fine food, sits slumped, his face in his hands. At the noise he sits upright, wiping what appears to be tears from his face. He looks demolished. The area around his eyes is red and swollen, but all else looks like the life has been drained from him.

What, Hemlock? What?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2008)

"Ven," says Danth, entering the cell, "I am Danth Brinfield. Father Danth to some. Let me begin by saying that I am sorry for your loss. My companions and I are investigating these crimes, and we have a few questions...we hope you can help us out, so that we can find who is responsbile for these foul murders."


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 29, 2008)

During the course of the interogations Kael stood silent watch with Mal at his side, the young varisian contemplative, but alert. However, up turning the man over to Hemlock's custody, as well as the Sheriff's statements about being unable to hold an innocent man, Kael is even more quiet, if that is possible with Mal subdued at his side, closely to his companion.

"We'll do our best, Sheriff," says Kael before the door to Ven Vinder is opened.  "I want this fiend, or fiends found more than most."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 29, 2008)

Jokad remains at the back of the group when they decide to talk to Ven.  His methods of interrogation probably won't work well here so he will let Danth do it the right way.  He does however remind Danth that the girl didn't go down without a fight.  She landed a solid blow with the axe.

Jokad thinks this is imporrtant and encourages him (Danth) to work it into the conversation. 

All shoanti fight, man and women.  To fall in battle is an honorable death.  In his barbarian brain he thinks this will bring some solace to the Father.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 29, 2008)

"Father.." he repeats the word, as if testing it. "You are not a father. I was a father. WAS a father, before some butcher took her from me. Your gods have left me. And who did this to my angel? WHO DID THIS!!! SHOW ME AND I WILL TEAR THE NECK FROM THEM" He collapses sobbing, dry, hacking sobs, as if he has long expended the tears in his body.

OOC: Combat by the weekend. I promise!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

Danth frowns at Ven. "While I have no children of my blood, there are many that I call my children, Ven. I am father to all that have none of their own. And though I cannot bring your beloved daughter back, the least I can do is try to deliver justice to the foul perpetrator of this crime. Perhaps that would bring you a measure of peace."

With a glance at Jokad, the cleric continues. "I don't know that it is any solace to you, but your daughter put up a valiant fight; We know she struck the murdered a blow with a woodaxe. Unfortunately, it wasn't enough." Danth offers a sad smile to the girl's father. "Do you know of anyone that might wish her harm?"


----------



## hewligan (Oct 1, 2008)

Ven collects himself. "I am sorry father. My girl meant the world to me. I want the bastard caught. I am glad she got him. She had spirit. I don't know why she was with that scum. HE WAS SCUM. A good job, and a hard worker, but a crook and playboy. Gullible, I guess. She saw the good in people too easily.

I don't know what to say. I want to go home. I want to bury my head in a pillow and never see the light of another day. She didn't have enemies. She was only 18. She had friends, and suitors, and that was it. Me, well, I have some enemies. I am a successful merchant. I work honestly. That, believe it or not, creates you more enemies than you could imagine. But none that would kill my daughter."

He goes silent for a moment.

"If you ... WHEN you find him, make him hurt. Make him hurt REAL BAD!"


----------



## hewligan (Oct 1, 2008)

*Farmer Grump and Farmer Grayst*

There was little point in pushing things further. You may all be young, but you have faced many dangers in life and none of them have been as hard to face as the raw anguish and loss of Ven Vinder. You arranged, with Sheriff Hemlock, for the broken man to return home, and then you yourselves went to the Hagfish for a reunion, of sorts.

It had been months since you had last had a proper chance to talk. In fact, the events of the Catacombs and Thistletop had never really been marked by a proper celebration, and now that you were together again, nobody really felt like celebrating. Too many corpses, too much misery. Instead you fell into a hushed conversation, letting the cold ale relax you.

Food, some heavily spiced fish stew with noodles - Ameiko always surprises with her strange cuisine - led to more beers. The night was punctuated by people coming over to greet you, old friends, new friends, regulars. But the bulk of the night was spent discussing the murders. Jokad was convinced that an undead entity was responsible. The stench, the flecks of flesh and bone, the bare footprints, the horrific state of the corpses ... it was clear in his mind, and in truth it did fit the picture well.

But the leads were few, and the conversations folded back upon itself time and time again. Eventually it was time to call it a night. Jovik found the solitude of his bed difficult after so many nights with Shalelu.

It was just as day was leaving on the following day that Sheriff Hemlock sent out the call.

There has been another one, but this time we have a survivor.

At once you all made haste to his small office.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 1, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Ven collects himself. "I am sorry father. My girl meant the world to me. I want the bastard caught. I am glad she got him. She had spirit. I don't know why she was with that scum. HE WAS SCUM. A good job, and a hard worker, but a crook and playboy. Gullible, I guess. She saw the good in people too easily.
> 
> I don't know what to say. I want to go home. I want to bury my head in a pillow and never see the light of another day. She didn't have enemies. She was only 18. She had friends, and suitors, and that was it. Me, well, I have some enemies. I am a successful merchant. I work honestly. That, believe it or not, creates you more enemies than you could imagine. But none that would kill my daughter."
> 
> ...





Jokad now steps forward so that Ven can see him clearly.  His face is a stone cold mask.

"We'll find her killer and they WILL pay.  I swear on the bones of my ancestors."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

The young priest places a hand on the merchant's shoulder, and stares into his eyes. "We will find him, Ven. You have my word." With a nod, Danth turns to leave the cell.

*Sense motive, just to see if Ven is telling the truth.
Sense Motive: 23


Why I am I wasting all these natural 20s where I probably don't need them? Ugh!*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

Danth wastes no time in leading the others to the Sheriff's office. "What has happened, Sherriff? Another murder?"


----------



## hewligan (Oct 1, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Sense motive, just to see if Ven is telling the truth.
> Sense Motive: 23
> 
> 
> Why I am I wasting all these natural 20s where I probably don't need them? Ugh!*




You are certain, absolutely certain, that the man is innocent, and in real distress.

And the answer to your second question is "because InvisibleCastle hates us all!"


----------



## hewligan (Oct 3, 2008)

*Farmer Grump and Farmer Grayst, In Person*

Sheriff Hemlock is hanging back near the far wall of the room, his bulk leaning uncomfortably as if trying to put further distance between himself and the two men who are hunched, one kneeling, one almost lying, on the floor in the centre of the room.

As Hemlock sees you all enter, he relaxes somewhat from his rigid pose, and offers a brief nod.

"Sorry to call you so abruptly, but we have a report, and a survivor!" he puts a lot of emphasis on the last word.

The man kneeling rises nervously. He is a simple farmer, old, but still strong. He plucks nervously at his white beard, at the rim of his battered hat, at the hem of his coat. He flicks his gaze between you all and Sheriff Hemlock.







At his feet lies another man, moaning a little, as if in a light fever. His skin is pale and looks gangrenous, hair wild and eyes milky white.

"Tell them what you told me, Grump!"" states Hemlock.

Farmer Grump breaks into nervous babbling, frantically chanting a Varisian nursery rhyme about walking scarecrows.

_Mumble Mumble Scarecrow, 
Alone in the maize. 
Sleeping in the daytime, 
A stitched man he stays. 
But when the moon she rises, 
Up Mumble gets. 
He shakes his hands at first 
And moves his feet the next. 
And when the dog is snoring, 
And when you’re fast asleep, 
Mumble Mumble Scarecrow 
Will find you good to eat._

"Calm yourself down man, and tell them what you told me!" Hemlock commands, his voice loud and firm. The farmer steadies himself, returning to his fidgeting ways, and, with his eyes darting around the room from shadow to shadow, starts to speak.

He tells a short but harrowing story, speaking of how the southern farmlands have become plagued by foul walking scarecrows that stalk the night. All the farmers knew that the problems were coming from the old Hambley place—things “just ain’t been right there for a few days now”—but when a group of locals paid the Hambley farm a visit yesterday evening, they were attacked by folk that looked like corpses but fed like starving 
animals.

"The lot of them folks, penny pinchers, mean as thistles, but our folk non-the-less, those Hambleys. It was them, you know. Like corpses, only they moved. And they cames at us real good. We had pitchforks you know, and strong lads, like Grayst here, and Rothkin, and Old Mile's son, Wisden, and we skewered them, and threw our torches at them. But they just ripped us to shreds. They was eating us. EATING US!"

The old farmer has worked himself into a horrendous lather, shaking, and pausing as if to gasp for breath. For the first time he stares straight into the eyes of Kael as he shrieks out "They even ate the dogs!"

Hemlock steps in as the man, shaking, lowers himself back to his knees, weeping quietly to himself. Hemlock explains that his men picked up Grump as he ran into town screaming about walking scarecrows, half dragging the stumbling younger Grayst, clearly injured, in his wake.

Hemlock moves over to you all, lowering his voice so that he cannot be overheard.

""He has been drinking. We can only hope that the booze has perhaps muddied his mind somewhat. But in truth, my fear is that the moonshine he has clearly attacked may have actually dulled him memories of the grim fate that has been visited upon the Hambleys. Clearly we need to get some people out there to that farm to check, and clearly, unless he really is just a mad old drunk, it is going to be dangerous!

And then we have Grayst. He is sick. I have called the physician, but perhaps you could take a look. Your magic may be able to heal him. He was one of the lads who went with Grump to check out the Hambleys' place. The lad has a pretty badly torn up shoulder ... and sweating like a freak. I think he has a fever. Perhaps something poisonous in the wound?"

Sheriff Hemlock is looking at Danth as he says this last part.

As you all move over closer to the injured young man, Farmer Grump picks himself up and moves to one side to give you room. The young farmer is muttering to himself. As you drawn near you hear snatched words. "razors", "too many teeth", "the skinsaw man is coming", and "cuts and hurts and cuts and hurts". His hands are tightly balled, the knuckles almost pure white. Dirty blood, dried and wet mixed together, runs from these clenched fists. As you all approach he suddenly falls silent, stops shaking, and slowly swivels round to observe you.

His eyes ... his eyes are darting, flicking, manic, scanning from face to face. Then ....... then he sees Jokad.

He coughs, as if clearing dead mud from his throat. His gaze burns into the young Shoanti as his course voice, like dried leaves, scratches out.

"He said. He said you would visit me. His Lordship. The one that unmade me said so. He has a place for you. A precious place. I’m so jealous. He has a message for you. He made me remember it. I hope I haven’t forgotten. The master wouldn’t approve if I forgot. Let me see… let… me… see…

He said you should come to the Misgivings soon, to meet the Pack, for they have something wonderful to show you."

His message delivered, he offers the most vile smile, his tongue briefly lipping his lips, too long, too pointed. And then he collapses flat again as if the effort to half raise himself has drained all of the energy from his body.

He issues a low moan. Suddenly his moan rises to a shriek, and as he lurches to his feet, his hands unclench and stretch towards Jokad. His nails are long and bloodied, his fingers like bones.

"I will take you too him!" he shrieks, as he throws himself into the attack against Jokad.

OOC: You know what to do!


----------



## frostrune (Oct 3, 2008)

hewligan said:


> His message delivered, he offers the most vile smile, his tongue briefly lipping his lips, too long, too pointed. And then he collapses flat again as if the effort to half raise himself has drained all of the energy from his body.
> 
> He issues a low moan. Suddenly his moan rises to a shriek, and as he lurches to his feet, his hands unclench and stretch towards Jokad. His nails are long and bloodied, his fingers like bones.
> 
> "I will take you too him!" he shrieks, as he throws himself into the attack against Jokad.




"LIKE HELL YOU WILL!!!"

Jokad lashes out so quickly you scarely have time to register it landing a thunderous punch to the possessed man's face.


OOC:
INIT 22, Hit AC 27 (possible crit), for 4 dmg
Roll Lookup

Hit AC 26... confirmed crit!!  Another 4 dmg
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2008)

Danth takes a step back, even as his hand goes to the ornate symbol of Sarenae about his throat. Despiie his suspicions, the cleric didn't know for certain if the foe they now faced was undead, but there was a quick way to find out. "Sarenae, bless us with your Light, and burn this corruption with your holy flames!"


*AC 19, HP 31/31

Initiative: 16

Greater Turn Undead (Destroys undead that would normally be turned)
Turning Check: 14, for Max Hit Dice: 5
Turning Damage: 14
*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: Hew check the OOC thread.

Jovik was across the room and had been half-heartedly listening, he was back in the cold forests up north, in a warm bed with someone.

He had been about to utter a wisecrack to Jokad's expense about being wanted and it not being the one he wanted when the attack came and cuaght him off guard. Jovik grabs out Gulls' Wing and hurls it at the man.
[sblock]
Joivk Init (1d20+3=8) 

attack
Joivk attack (1d20+6=18, 1d4+2=4) 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 4, 2008)

*Grayst, Round 1*

OOC: Init oder - Jokad (22), Danth (16), Jovik (8), Grayst (0), Kael (no roll)

Jokad sees the man's movement before it even happened. Saw the flinching in his neck muscles, the tensing of his calves. He saw it, and had his fist bunched and thrust perfectly into the face of the young farmer as he rose. There was a crack, and Jokad felt the pain in his knuckle. Good pain. Pain that told him that he had broken something in the man's face.

OOC: -8hp to Grayst due to the slamdunker from Jokad

Grayst recoils somewhat, shaking his head with confusion. His jaw hangs loosely, clearly broken. Danth steps forward, and thrusts his holy symbol forward, calling out for the aid of Sarenae.

Grayst laughs. "Hollow gods. Empty gods. Only the Skinsaw is real!" He seems untouched by the words of the priest.

When, from out of nowhere, the swift blade of Jovik embeds itself in his shoulder, he barely grunts, fully focused once more on Jokad.

OOC: -12 hp in total to Grayst

"I'm coming!" he whispers, in a teasing voice, made slurred by his broken jaw, and probing tongue

He grabs Jokad by the shoulders. There is a great strength to him, the strength of madness. He lunges forward, as if to sink his teeth into Jokad, before realizing that his jaw is broken, and hissing, his long tongue sliding against the flesh of Jokad's cheeck, steps back to try and claw at the barbarian. By then, though, his attack is easy for the Shoanti to block.

OOC: He missed.

Round 2 - initiatives and actions please. Grayst is standing, but hurt.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunned by the sudden attack, Kael quickly recovers and pulls on of his wands from its holder within his clothing. With the briefiest of activations, a bolt of pure arcane force slams into the foe.

OOC 

Post #61 - Initiative (1d20+2=14) 
Post #61 - Magic Missile (Wand) (1d4+1=5) 

Sorry for the delay, folks, rough night and I didn't see the posts until now.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that Jovik was back to the task and hand, he moved with his accustomed quickness. He grabbed Gull's Wing out of the air with one hand even as he pulled Goblin Hook with the other. In a step he was behind the farmer and drives the knife deep into his side.

[sblock]
Jovik Init R2 (1d20+3=19) 


Jovik attack R2 (1d20+7=19, 1d4+2+2d6=9)

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Oct 5, 2008)

Jokad growls fiercely more than a little surprised his punch didn't drop the fool on the spot.  Almost immediately the blows of his friends thud home and 'man' absorbs them all.  

No matter.  Jokad was glad for a fight.  He wasn't going to use his sword, he was going to enjoy it.  He follows his initial blow with a hammer-hard cross that slides the farmer's nose an inch or two across his face.  The follow-up with his left went harmlessly wide.

"WHERE IS YOUR MASTER NOW DOG..." he bellows, "...AND WHAT IN THE NINE HELLS DOES HE WANT WITH ME?"


OOC:
[sblock] INIT 17, two weapon fighting punches, *1st AT hit AC 25 *(possible crit) for *6 dmg*, 2nd AT hit AC 8, miss
Roll Lookup

confirm crit, hit AC 10... no good
Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

"You may be able to resist the voice of a true god," says Danth, drawing his scimitar, "But I doubt you can resist her fire; feel the bite of _Crimson Dawn_..." With those words, the blade of the cleric's weapon is suddenly wreathed in flames, and he moves in, slashing at the one-time farmer.


*
Initative: 11
Attack: 19 (21 if flanking with one of the others)
Damage: 14 (9+5 fire)
*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 6, 2008)

*The Death of Farmer Grayst*

Kael, responding at last to the shock of the assault, flicks forward with a dart of his wrist and releases a small bolt of energy from the tip of the arcane wand. The bold sizzles and sparks with static as it darts across the room, striking hard into the chest of the possessed farmer. Grayst stumbles backwards, staring in confusion at the hole that has been drilled through him by the arcane bolt.

"I don't feel it ..."

His voice is confused, almost human again, as if an element of the young farmer has returned. And then, once more, roars and leaps forward.

You hear Farmer Grump muttering in the background "They got to the boy. They got to the boy!", as if trying to convince himself that it is not true.

Danth shouts out challenge, as Hemlock runs over from his desk where he has retrieved his blade. He doesn't get there, though, as suddenly Grayst stops moving, his eyes rolling around as if to observe some unwelcome distraction. Following his gaze you see the Jovik kneeled there, his face grimacing as he drives his dagger deep into Grayst's side. It looks like the energy is finally escaping from the possessed farmer's eyes, but Jokad, stepping forward, makes sure by stepping forward and smashing the nose deep into the face of him.

His lifeforce finally gives up, and Grayst slumps to the floor.


OOC: Technically Jovik killed him, in case you are keeping tabs, but hey, you almost all got a hit (sorry Danth ... too slow).

Hemlock walks over to the corpse, kicks it over so that it faces up, and then kneels down to peer at the horrifically damaged face.

"Are you sure that this was once Farmer Grayst?" he asks Grump. Grump, muttering to himself in the corner, doesn't seem quite ready to answer yet.

"Answer me NOW!" commands Hemlock, his voice rising. Grump looks upwards, as if to observe the man shouting at him.

"When they came, I heard the screams. It was like they were being eaten.I saw them coming. I ran. Then I hid in a barn. I hid for a day. When I got out I found him and I thought he had been hurt. I didn't know he was going to become like them. I thought he had escaped, maybe. The boy was hurt. I knew him. I couldn't leave him. I knew his father..."

He sobs.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 6, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Danth shouts out challenge, as Hemlock runs over from his desk where he has retrieved his blade. He doesn't get there, though, as suddenly Grayst stops moving, his eyes rolling around as if to observe some unwelcome distraction. Following his gaze you see the Jovik kneeled there, his face grimacing as he drives his dagger deep into Grayst's side. It looks like the energy is finally escaping from the possessed farmer's eyes, but Jokad, stepping forward, makes sure by stepping forward and smashing the nose deep into the face of him.
> 
> His lifeforce finally gives up, and Grayst slumps to the floor.




Jokad flexes his hand making sure nothing was broken.  

"Dammit Jovik, why'd you have to kill the fool?  Now we have more questions and fewer answers."

You're not sure if he is sore because he really wanted to take the creature alive or because he wanted to finish it.




			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Hemlock walks over to the corpse, kicks it over so that it faces up, and then kneels down to peer at the horrifically damaged face.
> 
> "Are you sure that this was once Farmer Grayst?" he asks Grump. Grump, muttering to himself in the corner, doesn't seem quite ready to answer yet.
> 
> ...





"Now what?"  Jokad says somewhat disgustedly.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

*I'm really starting to hate the random initiative...I waste way too many good rolls...that was 1 point under max damage. *


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

Danth frowns, douses his blade, and again sheaths _Crimson Dawn_. Then the cleric moves to kneel down beside the corpse and examining it. "Well, I'm fair certain it wasn't undead, or Sarenae's power would have at least had some effect on it...but I don't know any other sort of vile evil that spawns this way."


*Not sure what would be appropriate for examining the body, but:

- Heal +6 (3 ranks, +3 wis)
- Knowledge (religion) +3 (3 ranks, +0 int)
- Spellcraft +1 (1 rank, +0 int)*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2008)

frostrune said:


> "Dammit Jovik, why'd you have to kill the fool?  Now we have more questions and fewer answers."
> 
> You're not sure if he is sore because he really wanted to take the creature alive or because he wanted to finish it.




"You're welcome Jokad. Next time we'll let him bite you. Maybe you'll get infected and then be a part of the Pack and the murders will stop. My apologies for interferring" retorts Jovik in a sour mood at having at to kill a famer, possessed though he may have been.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 7, 2008)

Sheriff Hemlock walks over to the body of the young farmer and looks at his face. "The boy's tongue is wrong. It is long, pointed. His eyes are messed up too, rounder, and the iris and white have blended somewhat." Hemlock stops talking for a second. "You better take a look at this" he says, using his blade to pull open the lower jaw. Inside the gums have recessed. The teeth are long, and pointed, still somewhere between human teeth and animal-esque incisors.

"I have absolutely no idea what we are dealing with here, but this lad was the first glimpse into it that we have had. If what Grayst says is true, then a few days ago this", he gestures at the corpses "was a normal farmer. Something turned him into this, and I am pretty sure that he was half-way, or part of the way at least, into becoming part of this 'pack' that he mentioned."

He lets the jaw drop back, wipes his blade on a corner of cloth, and steps back beside Grayst.

"Perhaps a trip to these farms is in order?" he offers, his voice flat.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 7, 2008)

Jokad smiles wolfishly.

"Gladly," is his only reply.



OOC:  I'll will be out of computer service until late tomorrow.  Please NPC Jokad as needed until then.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 9, 2008)

Over three dozen farmsteads dot the fields and vales southeast of Sandpoint, the furthest being some six miles from town. Farms to the east and north have heard stories of the trouble to the south, but it’s not until you all move south of Ashen Rise and approach Soggy River that the rumors turn into firsthand accounts. 

The news of walking scarecrows seems to have spreads quickly through the farmlands, as you cross south of the Ashen rise you pass various farms on the way. You find the normally friendly locals unwilling to chat much with visitors. Some dismiss you with a gruff wave, or make a point of walking inside. One or two stop to share a quick word, but their nervous eyes, constantly scanning the horizon, suggests just how frayed their nerves are.

Farmer Grump stops at one farm in particular, asking you to hold back. He speaks through a crack in the door, before coming over and ushering you forward.

"Farmer Woldrack here will provide you with a quick meal. I will join you for a bit, but soon I need to head home." his eyes dart up to the sky. It is still light, but the day has only a few hours left in it. "Before it gets dark! he finishes, as if you didn't realise.

Farmer Woldrack ushers you in. A middle aged man, heavily scarred, with peppered hair and sad eyes. His wife, a younger woman, pretty in her simplicity, smiles warmly. Two small children play at her feet.

There is a simple table, and the farmer ushers you towards it.

OOC: Please feel free to ask questions of the farmer. He lives quite near the scene of the murders. Then we take things forward after that.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2008)

"Blessings of the Dawn be upon you and your family, Master Woldrack," says Danth, offering a nod and handshake in greeting. "We thank you for your hospitality,"  he continues, smiling, as he sits down at the table.

"I'm sure Master Grump has explained our presence here to you. We are investigating the murders, as well as the other strange things we've heard tale of recently...while I realize this is hardly appropriate talk for the table, I'm afraid we have little time. What can you tell us? What have you seen, or heard for that matter?"


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2008)

Jokad ducks beneath the lintel and enters the small cabin.  The cozy simplicity is nice but this was not a place for weapons and war harness.  He immediately felt crude and boorish. A simple 'hello' was all he could manage.

He tried to look as non-threatening as possible and decided to let Danth do the talking.  He had no idea how to act around low-lander children and his discomfort was obvious.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2008)

Jovik gives a hand shake to Farmer Woldrack as he enters. These people were very similar to those up north, farmers just trying to survive amidst a harsh world.

Jovik steps inside and kneels down next tot he children. He magically pulls a silver coin from each of their ears, then sends each coins spinning on the floor for a long time as the children watch the glittering coins spin and dance on the floor. As the fall, Joivk hands a coin to each child before heading over to the fireplace.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 11, 2008)

Farmer Woldrack takes each of your hands in turn, and then sits himself at the table. As his wife dishes up bowls of freshly made vegetable soup, and takes a loaf of warm bread from the over, the kids excitedly hurry to their places near their father, their small hands holding their silvers like precious jewels.

"I don't know what you boys are expecting, but it is madness down here. I lost three sheep today. I have the rest locked in the barn now, but in truth I fear that will just draw these ... things ... closer. They walk like men, look like men, but they are not. They are cursed things. Things of the night."

His eyes take in his children, as if conscious not to scare them.

"You need to head south from here. Follow the cart trail - it is quite visible. When you hit the gate here, hang left down the hill and follow it. The hedges are high, so just follow it along. You will pass Crinkle Stream Farm ... it is a dead place now. Old Farmer Wilson and his wife have been taken. The horses dead. The sheep dead. The chickens dead.  Pass it by, and then take the right branch after that. That will take you to Hambley Farm. We think that is where these things are staying. It is only 2 miles from here. I fear for my family."

He leans forward, over his steaming soup.

"I fear we are next!"

Farmer Grump shortly makes his apologies and heads off east. The day is drawing short. Before long it will be dark.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 12, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Farmer Grump shortly makes his apologies and heads off east. The day is drawing short. Before long it will be dark.




Jokad uses this moment to break his silence.

"We best be going too.  We need the daylight to follow the landmarks.... and the fighting is easier too."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2008)

frostrune said:


> Jokad uses this moment to break his silence.
> 
> "We best be going too.  We need the daylight to follow the landmarks.... and the fighting is easier too."




"Jokad, at least respect these good people's hospitality by eating with them first." says Jovik


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

Finishing his meal, Danth nods his thanks to Farmer Woldrack and his wife. "A fine, hearty meal. You have our thanks for your hospitality." The cleric's smiles turns to a frown as he continues. "Once we leave here, I advise that you barricade yourselves in your home; do not open the door, regardless of what you hear. You have my promise that my companions and I will do what we can to end this threat. Until we know what we face, though, I can not guarantee our success."

Danth looks about to his companions as they finish their own meals. "We should be on our way before nightfall. While I have the torch we gained in Thistletop to light our way, I'd feel most comfortable facing our foe in daylight."


----------



## hewligan (Oct 12, 2008)

The man sits at the table, his kids balanced on his knees, with the crooks of his strong arms holding them up. He shares his meal with them, dipping large chunks of warm bread into the simple soup, and sharing it between them. He listens to you all chat quietly between yourselves, and then, when Danth finishes speaking he offers a shake of the head.

"The days are not yet over-long. You have perhaps two hours before the veil of night falls upon us, but when it gets dark out here it gets very dark. It is a cloudy day, so you won't even get the moon light. I am not sure you want to be going up against these things in the dark. I guess you can make it there in an hour, if you leave now, but that will give you very little time to search ... and secure the place. And then what? Are you going to sit out a cold night in that carnal house?

Stay here tonight. There is plenty place on the floor. Our windows are shuttered, our hearth is warm. I am up at the first light for the animals. I can guide you then, take you .. most of the way. Don't go trying to fight them on their terms."

He nods for his wife to take the kids into the other room. When the door is shut he sighs heavily and clasps his hands on the table before you.

"The truth is, I am scared for my family. They are near. They are bold. This morning I could smell them on the farm. I think they have been scouting us out. And then we found the animal carcasses. I would go to Sandpoint, but my wife and I don't have 2 coppers to rub together, and anyway, THIS is our life.

He stretches his hands as if to indicate the simple farm room.

"Stay the night."

His lowers his eyes, as if in shame.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

"Again, you have our thanks Farmer Woldrack," says Danth, smiling. "If my companions agree, we will stay here this night. The least we can do to repay your hospitality is offer our protection should the enemy come."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2008)

"The Wolves would be honored to stay under your roof Farmer Woldrack" adds Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Oct 13, 2008)

Jokad nods his agreement and puts his hand on Jovik's shoulder.  He smiles as warmly as he can. 

"If we're for stayin' lets have a look about.  Any other entrances for the house?  Windows?  Root cellar?"

"While we still have some light maybe we should get a lay of the farm; see if there is a good defensive position?  See the likely direction they'll be coming from."

"I want to have a surprise ready for them..."


----------



## hewligan (Oct 13, 2008)

*Woldrack Farm*

Farmer Woldrack looks relieved.

"I don't have a cellar here, but I have a stable, a large storage shed out back, a pig pen, and a large sheep barn. There is a low wall around the property, about 4 feet, more for keeping the animals in and predators out, not people .. or things."

He stands up.

"Come, let me show you around!"

The farm is simple, laid out in an L shape, with the sheep barn to the south, almost joining on to the stable, and then in the corner the house. The barn has an attic, open to the outside at the front and offering a clean view of the open space before the house.

The storage shed and pig pen are north of the house, with a gap between them and the house that stops most of the smell reaching you.

You can see that he has the animals in storage tonight. The barn has around thirty sheep in it, the stable 2 fine working horses and one pony. A small cart lies outside the stable. Chicken wander sleepily towards their coop, and six young pigs come grunting enthusiastically towards you with great excitement.

OOC: Let me know your plans ... next post from me is the big one


----------



## frostrune (Oct 13, 2008)

Jokad scratches at the beginings of beard as he surveys the small farm.  His eyes dwell upon the barn and the exposed loft.

"My friends, we've much to discuss..."  a michevious smile begins to cross his face.


OOC:  Here's what I'm thinking:  Jovik and Kael become our lookouts in the loft.  They generally use ranged attacks and the small farmhouse will make things too cramped for all of us to attack at once anyway.

Danth, Mal, and Jokad stay in the farmhouse.  If Kael sees something outside he can relay his discomfort to Mal (telepathic bond) thereby alerting us within or vice-versa.  

Jokad can do most of the fighting in the doorway.  Danth can do his turning or secondary melee.  Kael and Jovik attack at range.  Kael will probably initially need to drop a light spell so we can see to fight.

Rough plan.  Our ranged guys are in trouble if some of these creatures can climb up into the loft.  Danth and Jokad will go down fighting to save the family.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Here's what I'm thinking:  Jovik and Kael become our lookouts in the loft.  They generally use ranged attacks and the small farmhouse will make things too cramped for all of us to attack at once anyway.




This works, assuming they can pull up the ladder leading to the loft to keep from getting swarmed.



frostrune said:


> Danth, Mal, and Jokad stay in the farmhouse.  If Kael sees something outside he can relay his discomfort to Mal (telepathic bond) thereby alerting us within or vice-versa.




This works as well.



frostrune said:


> Jokad can do most of the fighting in the doorway.  Danth can do his turning or secondary melee.  Kael and Jovik attack at range.  Kael will probably initially need to drop a light spell so we can see to fight.




Turning didn't work against the last one, so I'm not sure Danth will try it again unless they are CLEARLY undead. Danth also has the everburning torch, which I suggest we plant in front of the house, providing illumination.



frostrune said:


> Rough plan.  Our ranged guys are in trouble if some of these creatures can climb up into the loft.  Danth and Jokad will go down fighting to save the family.




I think Danth and Jokad could easily hold a door against the enemy. Like I said, if Jovik and Kael can pull up the ladder, they should be safe in the loft.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2008)

Rhun said:


> I think Danth and Jokad could easily hold a door against the enemy. Like I said, if Jovik and Kael can pull up the ladder, they should be safe in the loft.




OOC: Even if we can't, it's a ladder, it's a choke point, thye can only climb it one at a time, and Jovik can stand his ground quite well at that point.

I'm good to go with the plan though.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: The plan sounds good. A torch burning in the front lawn may frighten anyone off, so perhaps best to keep it ready to unleash.

As for the ladder. It is attached, but Farmer Woldrack hands you an axe, points to two latch bolts, and tells you that with a clear chop you can detach it easily enough. He seems happy with the fact that this means he would have to repair it, as long as you only do it if you have to (this counts as a single round action and will succeed with DC 10 strength check - so should be easy). Scaling the ladder would take 2 rounds, so you would get 2 attempts.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: The plan sounds good. A torch burning in the front lawn may frighten anyone off, so perhaps best to keep it ready to unleash.




Fair enough; Danth will hand the torch over to Kael or Jovik, then, so one of them can toss it down into the yard once things get started.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC:  Lets do it.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 14, 2008)

*Into the night*

Evening falls. Jovik can feel the tension in the air, and knows that the kids can sense it. He keeps them occupied, showing them simple tricks, prestidigitation of the kind he learned as a kid himself. Card tricks, coin flicks, sleight of hand, and memory tricks. They seemed to view him as some sort of wizard of great power by the end of the night, unaware that there was a true sorcerer of some power in their midst.

When they finally slept, the night was already pitch. Farmer Woldrack poured each of the men a triple shot of a strong, local spirit made from grains. It tasted smokey, deep, and not altogether bad at all. His wife retired to be with the sleeping children, as the farmer once again, for the fourth or fifth time, checked over each and every shutter.

"Of course, now that I have asked you to stay, it is unlikely that they will come. I just sense it. By Desna, I sense it."

When Jokad asks him if he is going to sleep, he raises a single eyebrow, and moves towards the doorway to retrieve a large shovel that sits there.

"I might not have a fancy weapon, but I reckon I can do a bit of damage with this!"

He moves to sit at the table by the hearth. You can see the tiredness in his eyes. You get the distinct impression that perhaps this is not the first night he has sat here while his family sleep.

And so you prepare. Jovik and Kael move to the barn, taking the ever burning torch and a couple of thick throws. Jovik calls first watch, and Kael lies under the blanket, covering the torch with a bucket to stifle the light.

Kael is asleep in minutes. He was tired. The fresh air, the long walk, the strong liquor...

Jovik looks out from the loft. Boy it gets dark out here. A thick weave of clouds shroud the sky, snuffing the light from the moon and stars, and leaving the land under an oppressive, almost electric sense of complete darkness.

Jokad sits with Farmer Woldrack and Danth. They play some cards, talk of simple things, and then agree, when the time draws to midnight, to take shifts. Danth pulls the first, seeing the exhaustion in the face of Woldrack. The farmer lies before the hearth and is quickly asleep, albeit his body turns and moves with unease as dreams tear at him. Jokad looks up at Danth as the young Shoanti tries to get comfortable on the simple stone floor.

"Lets pull just the two shifts - let him sleep the whole night if nothing happens. I think he needs it more than we do" he offers. Danth cannot help but agree.

And then he is alone in his thoughts, the silence broken only by the gentle breathing of his friend, the barbarian, and the distressed whispers from Farmer Woldrack.

------

And then they came.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 14, 2008)

*The Walkers in the Night*

Jovik turned again, this time onto his left side, his head rested on his hand. By the Gods, the floor was cold and hard, and he had more cricks in his body than he could count. Three hours, he guessed. Three hours in the cold, and nothing. It must be ... 2am? He tried to work it out from the stars, but the break in the clouds was too sporadic and spartan to offer a proper reading. Hell, it was late, but still an hour or two before his turn to sleep.

And nothing. Nothing at all. Well, except for the infrequent noise of animals. The sheep, an owl, two bats that came to pay him a visit, even a mouse that ran across the floor below. No, too big to be a mouse. A rat, perhaps?

His eyes scanned the land again. He couldn't see far, but then he didn't need to see far, for the high hedges that grew in this area covered much of the approach as it was. Nothing.

Nothing. Still nothing.

Nothing.

And then the noise of a horse. Neighing. A nervous noise. Jovik's ears pricked up at once. That animal had sensed something. He heard it stamp its hooves in the stable. Heard a second horse join the first. They were feeding off something.

His eyes darted back and forth. Movement. MOVEMENT.

His right leg tapped Kael, but he dared not move himself. He saw them. Figures. Two. No, Three. No, Four ...

Hell, there were more.

Kael stirred from his sleep. Jovik turned to him, gestured silence, and held up 4 fingers, jabbing a thumb towards the approaching road.

Kael joined him, moving slowly. Their hands were already working towards their weapons.

Hells!

There were more, coming from behind.

Then all hell broke loose.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 14, 2008)

*The Ghouls Are Upon Us!*

Danth heard the banging about a second before he heard the scream. He was up in a shot, through the door of the children's room just as a .. thing .. burst its way through the shutters. Glass and wood showered the room. The youngest was screaming, but thankfully also already moving, scrambling backwards and out of the way. His brother was waking in a daze, as if unsure of what was going on. Such small children to face this thing.

Their mother was screaming. Just lying and screaming, as if frozen by fear.

The thing reaching through the window looked like some rotted remnant of a man. Its face was covered in a crudely stitched mask, its eyes boring through two small holes like dull lanterns. Its teeth were longer and much, much sharper than a humans. Danth knew it at once. A ghoul! A foul creature. Undead, but still with a mind, albeit one half-crazed from its insatiable hunger for flesh and blood. The stench rolled off it in waves as it stretched an arm into the room towards the young boy waking from his sleep. Its fingers were like bony claws.

Jokad heard the commotion and was up like lightening. What sort of inhuman strength would it take to break down these shutters. As if in answer, the shutter of the room he was in flew from its hinges, sending with  it a powerful spray of glass and debris. Jokad caught a glimpse of something  bounce away. Perhaps a large boulder, or a thick log? And then the thing drew itself up and started to climb inside.

---

Five entering the yard. The four foot wall didn't seem to stop them for long. Jovik and Kael were ready, though. Jovik offered up a quick word in case anyone was listening, and Kael got ready to throw kick the torch towards the yard ... but not until they were fully inside.

And then they were in. Running, almost loping across the farmyard. Kael kicked, the bucket flew out, the torch spiraling and sending its light into the night.

It was time for battle!

OOC: We have at least 2 at the back of the house, possibly more. We have 5 visible in the yard, clustered together and moving fast towards the entrance of the house, although they have been alerted towards Jovik and Kael, of course. The yard is lit up quite well, so effectively no cover there. INITIATIVE AND ACTIONS PLEASE!


----------



## frostrune (Oct 15, 2008)

Jokad explodes to his feet, his senses instantly alert.  He heard the trouble in the children's room but Danth was already on his way.  The one coming through the window would face his wrath first.

"WHITEFIRE!" he bellowed as his heavy blade blazed with brilliant white flames.  And then it was in motion...


OOC:  Jokad will attack the ghoul coming through the window.  Since it is already at a bit if a disadvantage (perhaps squeezing and denied DEX mod for climbing) he will go PWR AT 4

INIT 4, Hit AC 21 for 15 dmg + 3 fire (18 total)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

_Crimson Dawn_ is in Danth's hand as he charges into the children's room, and upon seeing the undead foe, the slender arc of the blade is suddenly limned in flames the color of the dawning sun. The cleric is calm as he faces the threatening figure. "Stay behind me, children," comes his voice as he moves between the ghoul and the innocents. Although waiting for the children costs him a few precious seconds, Danth's aim is on as he steps forward and slashes his blade down, flames hissing as the blade tears into rotting flesh of his enemy.


*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31


Initiative: 2
Attack: 18
Damage: 13 total (7 + 6 fire)*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC: Rhun, Frostrune,  sorry for the delay. I am going to give the others one more night to post, and then I guess we have to carry on without them.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Rhun, Frostrune,  sorry for the delay. I am going to give the others one more night to post, and then I guess we have to carry on without them.





*OOC: No worries, Hewligan. Frostrune and I are just excitable. *


----------



## Fenris (Oct 16, 2008)

Jovik is moving very slowly and carefully, perhaps too carefully. Eventually Jovik pulls Gulls' Wing and sends it arcing towards the first ghoul.

[sblock]
Jovik Init (1d20+3=4) 

Jovik attacks (1d20+7=17, 1d4+2=3) 



[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 17, 2008)

OOC: Init order: leader ghoul (11), front ghouls (8), back ghouls (6) (rolls), Jovik (4), Jokad (4), Danth (2), Kael (0)

The light bounces across the yard, settling a few paces from the front arch of the house.

As one, the five figures pause in their loping movement towards the house, and turn to stare towards the barn. A figure at the centre, wearing torn and soiled, but clearly once fine clothing, points a lace cuffed hand towards the barn and barks out a command that sounds like a grating voice from the grave.

Three figures break off from the pack and run towards the barn. The leader, with one in tow, make the last dash towards the front arch of the house and darts under the cover and out of sight.

OOC: three ghouls using their turn to cover the ground to the barn, 2 using their turn to enter total cover (and ultimately to enter the house).

In the childrens' room, Danth braced himself. The ghoul was a hideous thing. Its face was both drawn and swollen at once, if such a thing was possible. Its eyes were tiny points of piercing light. Its mouth was dragged tight, almost lipless, showing its gums and teeth. Those teeth, so long, so sharp.

The stench from the thing was overwhelming.

It turned its head to observe Danth, and seemed to smile.

It lunged itself through the window, using its entire body as a weapon, leaping as one past the waking child, and throwing its weight on top of Danth. Its tongue rolled out of its mouth, a long pointed thing that flicked in he air as if sensing the blood within Danth.

It widens its mouth and snaps down. Danth batted the thing away with a hard bash from the fist that clenched Crimson Dawn. (OOC: it missed) The ghoul reeled back, leaving an opening for Danth. He thrust forward, feeling the point of his blade sink in to the neck of the thing. The weight of the attack drove the sword straight through. The flames from the blade caught the mask and set the ghoul on fire. Danth recoiled, kicking the thing away, and watching it pull itself screaming from his blade.

It stumbled a few feet, its head raging with flames, before crumbling to the ground. Dead!

Danth hears the screams from the children and their mother, cowering together in the corner. He feels for them, but now is not the time to comfort children and women.

In the main room, Farmer Woldrack is slowly spinning in to action, moving to join Jokad. Jokad, however, is already prepared. The ghoul comes leaping through the window, its arms outstretched towards the barbarian. It has a lopsided smile, wild eyes, and gigantic hands that have turned to claws. Its clothing is old and worn, but the recognisable garb of a farmer. A beaten hat falls from his head as the jumps.

It flails wildly, put off by the wild leap it had to make, and also by the punch to the face that Jokad met it with. (OOC: it missed pretty badly)

Jokad shouts his warcry. It is the last thing the ghoul hears before its body is cloven in two, straight across the chest. It falls to the floor, still twitching and pulsing for a few seconds.

You hear the noises at the door. And a grunt of pain outside.

The grunt of pain comes from a ghoul, running towards the barn, who finds a dagger embed in its chest, before flying out and returning to the hand of the young rogue hidden in the attic.

Kael, too surprised by the attack to respond in time, watches the three ghouls disappear into the barn below them.

OOC: 2 dead, 1 injured ghoul. Round 2 initiative and actions please. Failure to post means failure to act. Sorry, but lack of free time means I can't really run characters as well. The 3 ghouls are in the barn below Jovik and Kael are out of sight, but may move towards the ladder in the next turn. 2 more are at the door and will be entering the house. You are not sure about any more outside the windows.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2008)

*OOC: I can play Kael as well as Danth, until we can figure out where Friadoc is...I wouldn't normally offer, but I think we might need his help in this battle!  Let me know if this is okay, Hewligan?*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2008)

Jovik stands in opening of the loft a dagger in each hand, ready for anything.

[sblock]
Jovik Init R2 (1d20+3=15) 

If they appear NOT on the ladder, he will throw Gulls Wing, if they climb the ladder he'll use Goblin Hook.

Jovik to hit (1d20+7=26) 

Jovik Crit confirm (1d20+7=20) 

Jovik Gulls Wing damage (1d4+2=6) 

Goblin Hook Damage (1d4+2+1d6=11) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 18, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I can play Kael as well as Danth, until we can figure out where Friadoc is...I wouldn't normally offer, but I think we might need his help in this battle!  Let me know if this is okay, Hewligan?*




Works fine with me. I like doing the game posts, but for some reason I don't particularly enjoy controlling PCs. Perhaps that is why I have always been the GM in games.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2008)

*Kael Saern*

Kael grabs hold of Farmer Woldrack's woodaxe, and strikes a blow against one of the two mountings holding the ladder in place. Though not any stronger than the average man, the sorcerer's strike is dead on, splitting the bracket nicely.



*
Inititiative: 14
STR Check: Natural 20


(I'm really good at wasting those natural 20s, aren't I?)
*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2008)

Danth kicks at the corpse, to estinguish the flames, and steps to the window to engage the second ghoul. _Crimson Dawn's_ righteous flame shown brightly, illuminating the area. The cleric paused, waiting for the other enemy to climb through the window, and then he swung his blade bravely, hoping to put the beast down before it could hurt the innocents under his protection. Luck was not with the young priest, though, as the blade struck the sill of the window, taking a chunk of wood from the jam and leaving it smoldering.


*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

Initiative: 4
Attack: 7


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Kael grabs hold of Farmer Woldrack's woodaxe, and strikes a blow against one of the two mountings holding the ladder in place. Though not any stronger than the average man, the sorcerer's strike is dead on, splitting the bracket nicely.






OOC: Uhmm, so now we're trapped up here, and we can't see any ghouls to even attack them?
I had thought we would wait cut the ladder until they threatened to overwhelm us and they would fall to their re-deaths. But, we'll go with this.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Uhmm, so now we're trapped up here, and we can't see any ghouls to even attack them?
> I had thought we would wait cut the ladder until they threatened to overwhelm us and they would fall to their re-deaths. But, we'll go with this.





*OOC: He only cut one of the mounting brackets! So we aren't trapped yet...but I didn't want to have to spend two rounds trying to do it if they threatened to overwhelm...don't worry, Kael has a few surprises up his sleeves!*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: He only cut one of the mounting brackets! So we aren't trapped yet...but I didn't want to have to spend two rounds trying to do it if they threatened to overwhelm...don't worry, Kael has a few surprises up his sleeves!*




OOC: Cool, I didn't quite understand.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 19, 2008)

*Round Two, Part One*

OOC: The actual combat part of this round will follow in a day, given the note from Frostrune that Jokad is off, and also given we are waiting for Jovik's actions.

Danth runs to the back window, standing on the now-empty bed once shared by the two, now cowering, children. He thrusts Crimson Dawn outside, casting warm light upon the small back yard of the house. He can see the neat rows of the vegetable patch, with thin sticks and string in place to guide the growth as it develops through spring. It stinks outside. The stink of decaying meat. The same smell as inside, although in truth, inside is worse now, given that the room smells not only of decaying meat, but of burnt hair and barbecued dead flesh.

There is nothing outside. The night is still and cold.

And then the still of the night is broken. Danth hears the front door shatter and swing open. He feels the gust of chill air sweep through the house, and turns towards the noise. The room is filled with the screams of the children and their mother.

In the main room, Jokad turns calmly to the door. Farmer Woldrack moves to his side. The farmer glances with concern at the children's room, but stands resolute.

At the door stand three ghouls, two in the simple garb of farmers, although one has the flesh of his face removed to reveal the muscle and bone underneath, with its wild, glaring eyes. Between them stands a third ghoul, wearing once fine, but now tattered clothing. He cocks his head in surprise at the reception party, and then smiles.

"My oh my, won't the master be pleased that his little puppy has come so soon!"

------

In the barn, Kael knocks the first support restraint free. Jovik and him watch the entrance to the trapdoor, hearing the footsteps below. A figure appears at the base of the ladder, and leaps upwards quickly, almost scrabbling towards you.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2008)

OOC: Hewligan, I am not sure what you were waiting for me for? For  areaction to the new target? If so Jovik will throw Gull's Wing at the ghoul at the base of the ladder, then he'll be switching to Goblin Hook.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2008)

*OOC: And if there is no threat out back, Danth will obviously rush to the front of the house to aid the others, telling the children and their mother to stay close, but out of the way.*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, I am waiting for everybody's actions, including Kael (I will assume his support breaking was done in the first round), Jovik (so init and attacks please), Jokad, and Danth (although Danth has used a partial action to check outside, so just a move action this round).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Yeah, I am waiting for everybody's actions, including Kael (I will assume his support breaking was done in the first round), Jovik (so init and attacks please), Jokad, and Danth (although Danth has used a partial action to check outside, so just a move action this round).




*OOC: Oops...give me a couple of hours this morning, and I'll have a post up for Kael, and I'll modify my post for Danth above to look outside and then move to help at the front of the house. Sorry for the confusion.*


----------



## frostrune (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC:  I'm back!  I hope I haven't slowed you guys down too much.

IC:

"This _puppy_ has teeth and your worm riddled corpse is headed back to the dirt!!"

With an inarticulate howl of rage Jokad explodes into the middle of the pack, Whitefire leading the way.


OOC:  Jokad will attack RAGE (free action) and move into a position where he can reach both normal ghouls.  He will PA 2 attacking one of the ghouls hoping to kill it and cleave into the other.  With any luck he can even up the odds.

*AC 17, HP 47*

*INIT 22, hit AC 28 (possible crit) for 8 sword + 2 fire damge (10 hp total)*
Roll Lookup

*Crit confirmed!  Hit AC 22 for 12 more damage*
Roll Lookup

*Fiirst ghoul takes 22 hp dmage total!!  Hopefully it is dead and here is my cleave.*

*Hit AC 25 for 9 sword + 2 fire (11 total)*
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2008)

Danth runs to the back window, standing on the now-empty bed once shared by the two, now cowering, children. He thrusts Crimson Dawn outside, casting warm light upon the small back yard of the house. He can see the neat rows of the vegetable patch, with thin sticks and string in place to guide the growth as it develops through spring. It stinks outside. The stink of decaying meat. The same smell as inside, although in truth, inside is worse now, given that the room smells not only of decaying meat, but of burnt hair and barbecued dead flesh.

There is nothing outside. The night is still and cold.

And then the still of the night is broken. Danth hears the front door shatter and swing open. He feels the gust of chill air sweep through the house, and turns towards the noise. The room is filled with the screams of the children and their mother.


"Stay close," says Danth to the children and their mother, in a tone that brooks no argument. "But stay behind me, and do not get in the way." With those words, Danth rushes back out into the main living room, _Crimson Dawn_ in hand, and determined to aid Jokad and Farmer Woldrack against the undead threat.


*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

Initiative: 4
Danth uses this round to move back to the front of the house.


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2008)

Seeing the ghoul below him, Kael speaks the words of his most potent spell, and points a finger down at the creature. A fiery ray streaks from the sorcerer's digit to strike the ghoul, searing into its flesh...


*Initiative: 8

Cast Scorching Ray
Ranged TOUCH attack: 16
Damage: 11

[sblock=Spells Per Day]
0-level     6      
1st-level   6   
2nd-level   4 3       
[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC

Notification of return, formerly a place holder.

Also, as I posted in the OOC thread (I think), I'm sorry for being so out of touch these past few weeks, I've been under the weather and barely getting school work done, let alone anything else.

Folks, thanks for covering my backside, especially Rhun who is more than welcome to NPC Kael's actions when I'm not around. It is much appreciated and nicely done.

I'm back, all shall be good again. *knocks on wood*

I'll take over from here on, Rhun did some dang fine things with Kael. Thanks.  I'm glad to be back, too.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> I'm back, all shall be good again. *knocks on wood*




*OOC: Good to have you back, Friadoc!*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2008)

Jovik flings Gulls' Wing down a the walking corpse below him.

[sblock]
Jovik Init (1d20+3=13) 


Jovik attacks (1d20+7=20, 1d4+2=3) [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 21, 2008)

Initiative: Ghouls in house (22, Jokad (22), ghouls in barn (19), leader ghoul (Roll Lookup), Jovik (13), Kael (8), Danth (4), farmer Woldrack - note that Jokad and the ghouls tied. I had to roll a tie-breaker and Jokad lost, so comes second.

"TAKE HIM!!!! KILL HIM!!!!" The leader screams, his snakelike tongue flicking stench and spittle in your direction. He clearly means Jokad, his eyes burning into the barbarian, one of his long pointed fingers stretched towards the Shoanti.

They throw themselves into battle like starving wolves, all claws and teeth, and uncoordinated frenzy.

The first ghoul gets a kick in the gut as it approaches, and is sent sprawling onto the floor, taking a chair with it (OOC: It misses with all attacks). The second is just as uncoordinated as the first. Perhaps it is the remnants of the once-farmer in them that makes them so useless in combat. This one manages to keep its feet, but Jokad has little trouble in blocking it as it tries to grab him and sink its teeth forward. 

Jokad turns its attack against it. He cracks his head against its nose as it dives forward, hearing a satisfying crunch as the bone there shatters. It reels back, moving to clutch the mess that is its face, before Jokad slams Whitefire through the face, feeling the blade sink straight through to the back of the skull.

Twist, foot, push, and free.

He turns with the blade in a single motion, blood trailing through the air behind him as he slams it down upon the slowly rising ghoul on the floor. It gasps, an almost human noise, as the force of the blade opens a long, thick gash across its chest. Its face screws up in rage and disgust as it spits in pain.

OOC: 1 ghoul dead, one badly injured.

The leader watches the barbarian dispatch with ease his two foot soldiers.

"The pack will have you!" it rasps, its voice thin like paper. It opens its hideous jaw wide and bites forward. Jokad shrugs and offers some crude Shoanti insult under his breath and he uses the butt of Whitefire to slam the disgusting creature in the side of the head, following up with two blocks in its errant swipes. (OOC: The dice are cursing me tonight, and this darn ghoul misses too!)

Out in the barn, the first ghoul has broken cover and is rapidly scrambling up the ladder. Its face stares hungrily at Kael and Jovik, as it slavers and grunts in hunger. The second ghoul remains out of sight below, although you can hear it grunting and muttering in a thick local dialect that doesn't suggest an overly quick mind.

Jovik sends his dagger flashing down and into the ghoul. It bites into its shoulder, leaving a deep wound before wiggling itself free and spinning back to its owner's hand.

Kael doesn't leave anything to chance. He steps forward, moving within a few feet of the rapidly approaching ghoul, and sends a frightening wave of roiling flames over the thing.

It keeps climbing as the flesh drips from it, as the flames catch around it, as the hair singes to nothing, as the clothes consume in a thick wash of fire. It manages to reach Kael, stretching out a long blackened arm, as if to touch the man that has destroyed it, before halting there, slowly burning, slowly melting and boiling.

The stench is disgusting. Kael and Jovik cannot help but recoil, trying to catch some breath. When they return their gaze, the ghoul has slumped, half up the ladder, half still on it, its arm outstretched in death.

And then below them they hear the crackling whoosh of a hungry fire catching. It takes a second or two before they catch the first hint of smoke. It appears that the ghoul below has used its time to set something below them alight.

The smell of oil carries to them. A lantern, perhaps, thrown on some hay?

Back in the kitchen, Danth runs into the room, his scimitar flashing. He sees the injured ghoul between himself and Jokad, he sees he corpse, he sees the uninjured ghoul wearing what appears to be fine clothing. He sees farmer Woldrack lift a shovel above his head and crack it with the rawest noise of wet flesh upon the head of the leading ghoul.

(OOC: He hits for 3hp damage - the maximum from his improvised weapon). The ghoul turns its head as if observing the farmer for the first time, perhaps confused that the simple man chose to enter the fray. Farmer Woldrack offers up a coarse "Eat it, you unholy SCUM!", as he prepares his spade for a second attack.

OOC: Round 3 coming up, actions and inits please.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 21, 2008)

Jokad grins madly fully engaged in his frenzy.  His blade is everywhere.  His vision focused balefully on the foppish ghoul.  He does not notice the farmer's aid or Danth's entrance.

He casually drops his flaming blade on the head of the badly wounded ghoul turning the motion into a surprise attack on the leader.



OOC:  Jokad attacks the wounded ghoul in hopes finishing it off and CLEAVE into the leader.

*INIT 20, hit AC 27 for 7 sword + 6 fire damage (13 hp more total)*
Roll Lookup

Assuming this kills the creature here is my CLEAVE attack

*Hit AC 24 for 8 sword and 1 fire (9 hp total)*
Roll Lookup

If for some reason the wounded ghoul is already dead before my turn comes up, please use my first set of rolls for my attack on the lead ghoul.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

Seeing Jokad deal a telling blow to the wounded ghoul, Danth turns his gaze upon the ghoulish leader in the tattered finery. "Feel the wrath of a just God," calls Danth to the creature. Raising his eyes skyward, the cleric continues, his voice full of confidence. "Sarenae, Dawnflower, smite this foul creature with your just and righteous might!" Channeling his goddess' power into a sharp, spirtual blow, he sends the invisible strike slamming into the undead foe!


*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

Initiative: 13
Danth casts Deific Vengeance vrs Ghoul Leader, damage 14, DC16 (Includes Spell Focus)

[sblock=Basics of Deific Vengeance, Complete Divine]
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: Cleric 2
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25' +5' per 2 levels)
Target: One Creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will half
Spell Resistance: Yes

Spell inflicts 1d6 damage per two caster levels (max5d6), or 1d6 per caster level if the target is undead (max 10d6). The attack automatically hits. A successful will save reduces damage to half.[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 22, 2008)

Jovik deftly catches Gull's Wing in his left hand and with Goblin hook already out jumps out the loft and lands nimbly with a little roll, coming up standing, a dagger in each hand.

[sblock]
Jovik Init R3 (1d20+3=7) 

Jovik Tumble (1d20+10=26) 
I'm assuming we are no more than 10 feet up.

My actions assue that a ghoul doesn't actually appear below me before I get to move, if one does, he'll throw Gull's Wing instead
Jovik attack (1d20+6=13, 1d4+2=6) .[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 22, 2008)

"I hate the undead," says Kael as he scrambles down the ladder, hoping that Jovik's jump distracts the creature. Once he sees the foe, eldritch force is unleashed from Kael's outstretched hand, slamming into the foe. "Not only do they stink, to a point that it's hard to washout of your hair, but it gives magic a bad name."


OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 17
[/sblock]

Post #123 - Initiative (1d20 2=9)
Post #123 - Magic Missile (2d4 2=8)

[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6      
1st-level   5   
2nd-level   3     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 24, 2008)

OOC: Apologies for the delay - I forgot I had a work night out last night that lasted until .... very late!

OOC: Init order - injured ghoul (21), jokad (20), ghoul in barn (15), leader ghoul (13), Danth (13), Kael (9), Jovik (7)

The injured ghoul, half crouching, lunges upwards and forwards as if trying to find some purchase on Jokad's chest. It misses with its jaw, held back by an elbow from Jokad. The thing does manage to grab Jokad on the chest with its claw, but its attempt to tear the breastplate from the barbarian is cut short when Jokad slices Whitefire down hard, shearing the arm right off from the body of the ghoul. It falls, dead, on the floor.

(OOC: Its unsuccessful rolls are here)

Jokad spins, pulling on a chair with his left arm and smashing that forward towards the lead ghoul as a ruse. It takes the bait, raising both arms to block the quickly falling wooden chair. Jokad immediately changes his attack and thrusts whitefire into the gut of the ghoul, pulling a gasp from it as the blade enters.

He retaliates, flashing forward with venom and fury, tearing at Jokad's arm with its teeth, pulling a rough scarred matt of blood and flesh from the young man's arm. The ghoul laughs, as its right arm catches the barbarian on the side of the face, opening up a thin blood line from eye to jaw.

OOC: He hits twice for a total of 5hp damage. I need Jokad to make 2 DC13 fortitude saves, or suffer paralysis for 1d4+1 rounds for each failed save.

Danth steps forward, invoking the power of his goddess, and sending a shuddering bolt of divine energy into the ghoul. You can feel the tussle of wills as he tries to shrug off the power of Sarenae. You cannot stop yourself gasping as the true power of the spell fails.

OOC: He made his save, so only 7hp from this attack, and of course 9hp from Jokad, so at -16hp.

Back in the barn, Jovik jumps from the little platform he was standing on, landing before the ghoul. The thing, still half looking like a farmer, were it not for the hideous scraped flesh of his face, and the oversized claws that hang from its exposed arms. Beside it a fire is starting to catch on a hay bale that has a smashed lantern thrown upon it.

Before Jovik can recover from his leap, the ghoul is upon him.

Jovik is too quick for it at first, ducking back from its jaw, and under the first sweeping claw attack, but he feels something catch him on the side of the head as he dodges. A warm wash of blood opens up on Jovik's face.

OOC: Only 1hp damage, but I still need a DC13 fortitude save to avoid 1d4-1 rounds of paralysis.

Kael starts moving down the ladder, but seeing an opening about halfway down, sends forth his magical bolt.

The little bolts of energy snake across the room, striking into the ghoul just as he appears ready to move forward on Jovik once more. He recoils, his face contorts in a mask of pain as the bolt drills into him. He lets out an animal roar.

OOC: Jovik and Jokad - make your rolls please for the fortitude saves. Assuming you succeed Jovik I will then post your actions.

Farmer woldrack, clearly untrained in warcraft, but with a heart of pure steel, takes his spade and once more brings it slamming down on the head of the ghoul. It makes a horrific noise, leaving

OOC: He scored a natural 20 and full damage (link), and then confirmed the crit, so 6hp damage.

The lead ghoul staggers back with a thick gash across its head and face. One eye is a ragged mess, its cheek ripped apart. For the first time in the battle it actually seems to notice the farmer in the room.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC:  Fortitude saves 19, 14 - should be good to go
Roll Lookup

AC 17, hp 42/47


IC:  Jokad licks blood from his slashed chin and grins crazily.

"You'll have to do FAR better than that.  Small wonder your Master wants me when he has incompetent dogs like you!!"
Again Whitefire whips into action.



OOC:  INIT 4, HIT AC 20, 11 sword damage + 5 fire (16 hp total)  
Roll Lookup


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC: That'd be a big NOPE
Jovik Fort Save (1d20+1=11) 

Hey Hew, you ever give any thought to those Action Points?


----------



## hewligan (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC: I am not sold on action points. It takes some of the control away from the GM. Don't worry, I am not one to kill PCs just because of 1 bad roll, although I DO kill PCs due to player stupidity.

All - can you make your next round actions please. Jokad has made his, Jovik is paralysed, Kael is facing up to a one-on-one with the ghoul in the barn, beside a rapidly growing fire, Danth is in the kitchen, and Farmer Woldrack is lining up to make a killing blow with a spade!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2008)

Sensing an opportunity to put down the ghoul leader, Danth leaps into the fray, swinging _Crimson Dawn_ wildly about. His excitment comes at the expense of his aim, though, and the blade comes nowhere near striking the enemy. Danth contents himself with the fact that he has given the ghoul another target for its wrath...


*Initiative: 14
Move as necessary to get into melee range, hopefully into a position to flank with either Jokad or Farmer Woldrack.
Attack: 8 (10 if flanking)*


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2008)

"Aditya!" roars Kael Saern as his feet finally touch the ground, which cause a fiery ray to burst forth from his hand, flying toward the undead foe. "Jovik, are you alright?"

OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 17
[/sblock]

Post #129 - Initiative (1d20 2=9)
Post #129 - Ranged Touch Attack (Scorching Ray) (1d20 4=21)
Post #129 - Scorching Ray's Damage (4d6=12)

This reminds me, Mal is will me, right? I mean, I didn't miss something bad happening to my dog and familiar, did I? 

[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6      
1st-level   5   
2nd-level   2     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> "Aditya!" roars Kael Saern as his feet finally touch the ground, which cause a fiery ray to burst forth from his hand, flying toward the undead foe. "Jovik, are you alright?"



A gurgle is all the response Kael gets from Jovik



			
				Friadoc said:
			
		

> This reminds me, Mal is will me, right? I mean, I didn't miss something bad happening to my dog and familiar, did I?




OOC: As I recall, Mal is inside with Jokad. He couldn't climb the loft ladder


----------



## frostrune (Oct 25, 2008)

OOC:  Yep.  Mal is inside the house with Jokad and Danth.  The idea being Kael and he can communicate telepathically so we can warn or call to each other.

I'm guessing Mal has been staying near the wife and kids.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 25, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Yep.  Mal is inside the house with Jokad and Danth.  The idea being Kael and he can communicate telepathically so we can warn or call to each other.
> 
> I'm guessing Mal has been staying near the wife and kids.




OOC

Solid. Makes good sense, too. And yes, Mal would definitely be guarding the mother and children.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2008)

OOC: Init order - ghoul in barn (22), Danth (14), ghoul leader (11), Kael (9), Jokad (4), Farmer Woldrack

OOC: Jovik is paralyzed for 5 rounds. "A paralyzed character cannot move, speak, or take any physical action. He is rooted to the spot, frozen and helpless. Not even friends can move his limbs. He may take purely mental actions, such as casting a spell with no components."

In the barn, the battle rages. Jovik's form is frozen as if in mid fight, his right arm stretched out, still holding his blade. Just beyond the tips of his fingers the smoke from the rising fire billows up in great grey plumes.

Kael offers a quick curse into the cold night air. Things do not look good. The ghoul is upon him, its hideous claws flashing through the air, the stench rising from it almost causing Kael to gag.

And then it attacks. The closeness of it all is cloying. It is upon him, a frenzy of tearing and rending teeth and claws. It grabs Kael's shoulders with its claws, and pulls the young sorcerer forward towards it gaping jaw. Kael kicks, trying to free himself, turning his face at the last moment, but still feeling the horrific piercing surge of pain as its teeth sink into his neck. He tears away, feeling a burst of blood loose from his shoulder as he spins away.

OOC: Kael has been hit twice - a bite and a claw. I need a DC12 fortitude save against ghoul fever, and a DC12 fortitude save against paralysis. Given the timing of combat, I will make these rolls for Kael, but his character sheet is a bit of a mess as fortitude adds up to +1, but has two +1 entries - can you check and update the character sheet as it still shows level 3!. Okay, here goes: LUCKY SOD! You made both saves!

OOC: -7hp to Kael

Kael shrugs off the injury, feeling a wave of nausea rise up within himself, but shaking it off and focusing his mind. He calls up his magic as the ghoul advances towards him once more. His powerful magic bursts forth, and crashes into the ghoul like a mallet, physically lifting the ghoul into the air and slamming it against the roof above. Kael hears a crack, and watches the body fall to the ground. It lands in a hideous mangle of broken bones, a cavity of burning flesh and bone visible within the cavity of its chest.

The fire is rising.

OOC: Both ghouls in the barn are now dead

---

Inside the house, it is Danth that leaps into battle first. Sensing an opportunity to put down the ghoul leader, Danth leaps into the fray, swinging Crimson Dawn wildly about. His excitment comes at the expense of his aim, though, and the blade comes nowhere near striking the enemy. Danth contents himself with the fact that he has given the ghoul another target for its wrath...

The ghoul leader seems momentarily split between who to attack, before roaring with rage and once again fixing its dead eyes upon Jokad.

"The master will welcome you. You will go to him!" it barks, as it strikes forward.

It looks desperate, furious, perhaps conscious that it has little hope of leaving this midnight raid alive. It had brought its pack here for fresh flesh and fresh victims, and instead run into the Wolves of Sandpoint.

Its fists and jaw were slow, easy targets for Jokad. ((All attacks miss). Jokad takes the last swiped claw attack and easily catches the wrist of the ghoul, pulling him towards him.

Jokad grins with real battle lust, safe in the knowledge that he has his foe where he wants him. He shouts at the face of the defeated ghoul "You'll have to do FAR better than that. Small wonder your Master wants me when he has incompetent dogs like you!!"

Whitefire lunges forward, deep into the gut of the ghoul, arching upwards, spilling rotting entrails and organs onto the floor.

The creature slumps, still held upright by Jokad. His eyes flash around, his face shuddering, as the last of the evil force that held it in undeath flee its body.

At last Jokad lets go, letting the corpse spill to the floor.

The battle is over, but Farmer Woldrack, perhaps still uncertain of how to tell when an undead is dead, walks calmly over to the corpse, places the blade of his shovel against its neck, and with a single firm stamp, dislodges the head from the beast.

"Better safe than sorry!" he offers up with a shrug.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 26, 2008)

"FIRE!" Kael shouts out at the top of his lungs, as well as send an image to Mal of their need in the barn. Hopefully all is clear within the house and they can send aide. Quickly, Kael looks around for anything that will help beat the fire out, or douse it with non-inflammable liquid.

Within the house, Mal, having stood watch over the children, begins to howl in a most pecular fashion and scatches at the front door, however his howl will stop during the moments that Kael shouts, "FIRE!." Perhaps it will draw attention to the words.

OOC

Place Holder

Do I need to roll any searches, or?

More to follow.

My sheet has been corrected, I'll fine tooth comb it later, too.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 27, 2008)

Jokad briefly turns to regard the farmer with his feral grin before booting the dismembered head through the shattered door and out into the night.

The barbarian follows it swifly into the lighted yard wildly searching for other creatures to slay.

The first call of *"Fire!" *doesn't register with the Shoanti, but the increasing glow from the barn has some effect.  Remembering his friends are in the barn he sprints toward it hoping a further fight awaits.


OOC:  Jokad will only move during this round.  I'm envisioning him too draw up in his battle lust to recognize the fire until he is face to face with it.  Still he sprints toward the barn realizing 'something' is going on in there.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2008)

"gurgle" is all Jovik can muster as he worries the fire will engulf him.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2008)

The party don't have much time to catch their breath, darting off to the barn. As they cross the short lawn, they can hear the uproar of the many animals raised in fear. The barn already has billowing smoke rising from out of the attic window where Jovik and Kael had been perched.

Inside the barn, Kael can tell that time is running out, his eyes dart around searching for water, but other than a long trough too awkward to lift and pour, there is nothing. He sees the flames lifting ferociously now, and decides that it is time to pull Jovik's immobile form away from the growing flames.

He pulls the young rogue, feeling his muscles like knotted wires. It is difficult enough to drag him free without the smoke that billows around him. He feels his eyes sting, his lungs burn, but he stoically pulls himself and his friend free from the growing inferno.

He feels the freezing, crisp air like cleansing water, and falls to his knees, hacking up.

Jokad, Danth, and Mal come running up to him, Mal licking his face. A few seconds later Farmer Woldrack comes running out with his family close behind. He takes one look at his barn, and then at the sky. As he approaches, he shrugs and sighs.

"Desna has delivered my family tonight, but she has chosen to take my barn. I can live with that. I can live with that."

He stands back for a second.

"I will need help collapsing the walls in so that it does not spread to the other buildings. Will you help?"

Just as he finishes speaking, the skies open, unleashing the most amazing downpour. The heavy drops almost sting as they hit.

The group stand amazed, faces slowly upturning towards the sky. The ground at their feet starts to become sticky.

"Back inside. Quick!" shouts Woldrack, a smile creasing his face. His two kids stand laughing and kicking in the rain.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC: I am happy for you all to make some IC posts if desired, and if 1 person can do a search roll I will let you know what you find on the bodies. Then I will do a post about working for the night to repair the windows, etc.....


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2008)

"Perhaps she doesn't want your barn, just yet," says Kael with a tired smile upon his face, a smile that grows a bit stronger once the children begin to laugh. "Oh to be a lad again."

Kael will help bring Jovik back inside, more easily with help from someone else, as the varisian sorcerer goes back toward the house he turns and says to Mal, "Keep an eye on the children, Mal, and send to me if there is need."

Once inside, Kael does what he can to help put Jovik in a comfortable spot, although he won't be one who can bring the lad out of his condition.

OOC

I figure that once we've Jovik roused out of his condition, he'd be the best before for searching.

Kael could give it a shot, but he only has a +2.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, yeah, Jovik will lose his paralysis during the rain-storm. I forgot about the poor chap, or perhaps I just liked him in his gurgling state


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Sorry, yeah, Jovik will lose his paralysis during the rain-storm. I forgot about the poor chap, or perhaps I just liked him in his gurgling state







Jovik gurgles a bit as the rain begins, at least his mouth was down so he wouldn't drowned.
Kael tried to drag Jovik throug the mud, but he was slippery now that it was raining.
Fortunatley, half way back to the house, Joivk went limp in Kael's arms and weakly stood back up.

"Ug, that felt like drinking a bad beer back the the Hagfish" he muttered thickly.

Kael got them inside and warming up by the fire after beign drenched in the rain as everyone else left to go inside. After a bit of a rest Joivk was up and his usual self and set about rummaging as the bodies were taken out side to be burned.

[sblock]
Jovik search (1d20+7=21) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC

Quick Q: I'm fairly sure it's in the rules, although I don't have mine with me (they're in storage) and I'm not in the mood to wade through d20SRD.org, yet...but, could an aid another check be applied to Jovik's search?

If so:

[sblock=Aid Another]Post #142 - Aide Another Check for Jovik's Search (1d20+2=10)[/sblock]

Okay, I checked and it was easy to find - d20SRD.org has a nice google search in it - and that would be a success and a +2 to Jovik's search result.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2008)

The cold wet rain immediately snapped Jokad from his berserk fury.  It also brought into clarity Farmer Woldrack's words before the sky opened up...

 "







> "Desna has delivered my family tonight, but she has chosen to take my barn. I can live with that. I can live with that."




The Shadde Quah paid homage to Gozreh in respect of the power of nature and to curry favorable hunts and such.  It was more a religion of tradition than any real devotion.  Father Zantus, Mandraiv, and of course Danth were entirely different.  They fervently believed in their varied gods and wielded wonderous power as a result.  He had seen that the dark gods had such champions as well.

The gods were more than ideals and totems.  They were real and those that believed could do wonderous things.  Could a humble, thankful farmer?  

Jokad thought on this for several long moments as the rain pounded around him.

*"Aye.... maybe he could."*

He looked up at the sky one last time before turning and walking back toward the house.

----------------------------------------------------------

Returning to the house, Jokad smiled sheepishly at the Farmer and his family.  Without a word he grabbed festering corpses of the re-dead farmers and began dragging them back out into the rain; pausing only to allow Jovik to check them thoroughly for any clues.

He felt very 'good' about tonight's work.



OOC:  Jokad is down 5 hps so if Danth has any spare healing at the end of the night he would gladly take it.  Others may need it more however.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2008)

Danth smiles as he witnesses the rainfall that extinguishes the fire in the barn, and joins the others back inside. He takes a few minutes to examine the wounds inflicted upon Jokad, Kael and Jovik.


*Danth will call upon his knowledge of religion to provide any useful information about the ghouls, as well as use his healing skill to inspect the wounds.

Danth will also use his magic as necessary to ensure everyone is at full hit points prior to bedding down.

Invisible Castle hates me lately:
Religion Check: 11
Heal Check: 10*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2008)

Farmer Woldrack fetches his tools and starts to get to work, fixing up the shutters in the bedroom. Kael takes a moment to sit before the fire, rubbing at Mal with an old rag to dry the faithful hound. He watches Danth work on Jokad's wounds, and Jovik move around the room, searching the corpses. Realising that he is alone in sitting down, he sighs gently, stands, and helps Jovik with the gruesome task.

The simple farmer ghouls have little of interest on their corpses. They are quickly dragged outside and dumped outside the boundary of the small farm wall. They were once simple, honest people, and they deserve a proper burial, but that will have to wait. Danth makes a short consecration over each corpse, but the heavy rain stops anything more than a quick word or two.

The leader ghoul is a different matter. Around his neck on a leather cord a heavy iron key hangs. The key bears a heraldic symbol of a curious flower surrounded by thorns. (DC 15 Knowledge (nobility) check to identify).

There is little else of any importance on him, except a muddy leather pouch with 6 silver pieces and 3 gold pieces inside.

After this the group get to work helping Woldrack reseal the shutters and door on the house. He is a quiet, stoical man, who doesn't grumble much despite the late hour, the horrific attack on his family, and the damage to his home. He is thankful for all the help he can get, and at about 2am he sits you all down (the kids are long asleep now, curled up beside Mal, who they have taken a real shine to), and cracks open a clear bottle of grain whisky.

"Local brew. Very local" he winks. "Don't tell the tax man!" and with that he pours each of you a large glass.

Wow! Woosh!

The worst thing about the night is not the hard work, or the sore muscles, or the wet clothing from the sudden rain storm, but the fact that you are woken up at 6am by the family milling around the room, getting their breakfast ready.

3 hours sleep. 3 hours.

OOC: Question for you guys: what next? Onwards, back, somewhere else?


----------



## frostrune (Oct 29, 2008)

OOC:  I would think we need to continue on to the 'nest' of the creatures at the <forget the name> farm.  Farmer Grump told us about it.

If the rain doesn't obliterate all trace, Jokad could try and track these creatures back to their lair as well.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2008)

*OOC: Danth and Kael are both going to need more sleep...Per the rules, we can't regain spent spells in 3 hours. I for one don't want to get into a tangle with a bunch of baddies without a full spell loadout.*


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 29, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Danth and Kael are both going to need more sleep...Per the rules, we can't regain spent spells in 3 hours. I for one don't want to get into a tangle with a bunch of baddies without a full spell loadout.*




OOC: Ditto, plus Kael needs some healing, too.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 31, 2008)

Farmer Woldrack's wife takes one look at the completely worn look on the face of one or two of the party, and cannot help but offer up a short laugh.

"Take yourselves into the bedroom and get some sleep. I will wake you up again at lunchtime with some fresh bread and ghoul meat!" This last bit was said with a laugh again. "Cheese, just normal cheese, I promise!"

Nobody refuses the offer of more sleep, and heads to the room. Jokad and Jovik find themselves rising at around 10am, feeling more refreshed. They clamber over the jumble of limbs of their sleeping companions and go out into the lounge/kitchen, and from there to the yard.

A few hours of work, setting the ghouls bodies alight, and helping to gut out the smoke and flame damaged interior to the barn. The open sky lights let in lots of rain, and the bottom of the barn is a mushy mess. Farmer Woldrack tells you not to waste the mix of ash, mud, and animal waste. A good fertilzer, he informs you.

Lunch, joined by Kael and Danth, is simple and warming. A thin soup of turnips and local herbs, with thick wedges of still warm bread with slices of crumbling cheese over the top.

Lunch finished, the bodies burnt, the shutters and door mended, the barn cleaned out ... it is time to move on.

OOC: Apologies for the missed day - the sometimes manic life of a parent!


----------



## hewligan (Oct 31, 2008)

*The Scarecrow Patch*

Hambley Farm is not a long walk, and Woldrack takes you most of the way before returning home to his family. He offers his sincerest thanks, firmly gripping each of your hands before he leaves. The danger of living out here in frontier territory is not over, by any means, but he clearly feels a little more at ease after surviving the previous night's attack.

The hedges here are high, lining all of the paths to a height of some four to eight feet, varying chaotically as if no human hand has tended them for decades. The hedges line not only the paths, but also seem to divide the fields. They are rich with many berries, and are clearly an additional local food source.

Walking through these aisles feels strange. You can see through them, to a degree, and at times they are low enough or broken enough to reveal lots of the fields that lie beyond, but at other points they feel constraining, hanging over and above as if reaching for each other.

You walk together in silence now. Your good spirits dulled by a strange darkening mood that seems to filter through you. Kael sensed it first in Mal. The dog seemed to pick something up in the air, the hackles on his neck rising. Then the others felt it too.

Weapons were drawn, the pace slowed, shoulders were hunched imperceptibly as if ducking down a little to avoid being seen. And then you catch sight of the farm. A sprawl of simple buildings set off, perhaps 50 yards, from the path. It is not unlike Farmer Woldrack's own farmstead, only without the containing wall, and with a more threadbare appearance to it. It also, inexplicably, feels like a place that has not had the warmth of children upon it for long years.

You can see figures standing stationary around the yard. No, not people, scarecrows? It is difficult to tell. They are tall, but strangely look slumped at the same time. You count five of them. One is moving. A slow, slouching gait, as if sleepwalking.

OOC: Actions, etc. You are still 50 yards from the house, so this is not combat yet.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 31, 2008)

"How do we want to go about this?" Kael asks as he moves off to the side, so as to be in a good vantage point that allows him to watch the farm, but be less likely to be easily seen. "Scout it first or just think the worst and move in?"

"Each of you still has the droughts I gave you, correct?" Kael says, in reference to the potions he gave you when this whole mess first started. "If needed, it'd make it easy for the more stealthy of us to scout the area and then, if the worst is true, we'd be mere moments away."

OOC

Unless I missed something, each of you still does have a Potion of Message on you. 

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6      
1st-level   6   
2nd-level   4     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 2, 2008)

Others  - any replies? I will progress tonight (Sunday).

OOC: Okay, Lewis Hamilton just won the WDC (Formula One), and I think I may have to get drunk, so post might not happen til Monday.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 3, 2008)

"Some scouting probably makes sense.  The barns could be filled to the rafters with the damn things."

" course this is no easy task.  I'm not as sneaky as you Jovik but if we get caught in a pinch... I can help with the killing."

Jokad's smile is genuine enough but you sense a slight tinge of false bravado.  As if your friend fears these creatures a bit more than he lets on.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2008)

Jovik nods to the scarecrows "Uh, yeah, I'm not heading out there by myself. Last time I got scratched, scratched mind you and was stopped cold in my tracks. No, I get hit, I can used those potions or call for help. We ALL go." say Jovik


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

*Sorry, sometimes I don't get a chance to post on weekends.*


"Let us confront them, boldly and together. We are stronger that way than if one or two of us goes to scout the situation and gets into trouble. Sarenae will protect us." Danth spins his scimitar in hand, a grim look upon his face.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 3, 2008)

"Good by me," Jokad says with a shrug.

"We can still approach somewhat stealthily by using the outbuildings to block lines of sight to those few we can see."



OOC:  Do we see sign of livestock or whatnot moving about the farmyard or nearby fields?  I'm guessing no and that should put us on high alert.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 3, 2008)

"I wasn't suggesting waiting until you get hit, Jovik," says Kael with a grin. "Although it seems to knock some sense into your head, from time to time. Maybe next time you flirt with the wrong barmaid, we'll have Jovak slap you in the back of the head, to make sure you're thinking right."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 3, 2008)

*The Plump Flesh of the Living Dead*

There is a strange silence, strange until Jokad points out with deadpan delivery "Not a single living farm animal!"

As you approach the farmstead you can see carcasses in the fields. Corpses of sheep, seemingly half eaten, with necks ripped out, and some with visible gashes that reveal hollow innards. As you approach the edge of the farm, the stench of death hits you. Three horses lie swollen in the slick mud outside the stable. Their necks have been torn open. One has the sarcophagus  pulled out of the body. All of them have their guts strewn, half eaten, across the ground beside their bodies.

In the yard, only fifty yards away from the stable building that you crouch behind, you can see some milling forms. They look like ghouls.

They seem to be moving in shifting, lazy circles, walking past more corpses that appear to be tied up like scarecrows. They are definitely people, slumped against their restraints. Every now and then one of the scarecrow people tosses its head in a frenzy, emitting some low mewling howl of pain or suffering.

You watch one of the walking ghouls stop near a scarecrow and spasm violently, as if losing control over itself. Its back arches, and its tongue flicks in and out of its mouth as it lets out a terrible scream of anguish. It reminds you of Grayst back in Sheriff Hemlock's office. You see the harsh bloodied marks of rope at its wrists, as if perhaps it had once been strung up too, but somehow freed itself. Its face, all of their faces, are swollen and raw, as if from over exposure and some foul ailment.

There are 4 visible strung up, 2 visible loose. 50 yards from you to the nearest, another 10 yards to the furthest, who is only a few yards from the door of the farmhouse. The farmhouse door swings loose on the wind, the windows also hang loose. The entire place is a state. It stinks of death, and something clearly horrific has been enacted here.

OOC: YOu have not been spotted, and are at the edge of the farmstead, behind the stable wall. The yard is before you, but to approach the ghouls will take you completely into open territory.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

*So, how many total ghouls are visible, and how many total scarecrows are visible?*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *So, how many total ghouls are visible, and how many total scarecrows are visible?*




It is in the last paragraph. 4 visible scarecrows, 2 visible ghoulies.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 3, 2008)

"Now that was unusual," says Kael as he looks toward the cleric. "Do scarecrows ward off the undead?"

OOC

Now, Hewligan, you mean esophagus, right, not a sarcophagus coming from the sheep?

Either is a gruesome visage, but the later would do so freaky and odd.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

"Maybe they are scareghouls," whispers Danth with a shrug. "Something is surely not right. We are outnumbered here, though there is nothing new with that. If we are going into battle, perhaps I should ask Sarenae to aid us."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2008)

"I bet the ones on the poles aren't fully changed yet... like that Grayst guy.  Tied up they may not be much of a threat."

"If we take out the two walking around before they can raise a ruckus we might be in business.  We probably ought to burn the whole damn farmstead to the ground."

"Ain't nothin' alive here."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Now, Hewligan, you mean esophagus, right, not a sarcophagus coming from the sheep?
> 
> Either is a gruesome visage, but the later would do so freaky and odd.




Oh very deary me! I am a silly boy. esophagus, not sarcophagus, although that would be kind of creepy. Good catch, and apologies for my stupidity.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 4, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Oh very deary me! I am a silly boy. esophagus, not sarcophagus, although that would be kind of creepy. Good catch, and apologies for my stupidity.




No worries, everyone makes a type, this one just happened to be a cool, odd, and eerie one, all rolled up together.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2008)

frostrune said:


> "I bet the ones on the poles aren't fully changed yet... like that Grayst guy.  Tied up they may not be much of a threat."
> 
> "If we take out the two walking around before they can raise a ruckus we might be in business.  We probably ought to burn the whole damn farmstead to the ground."
> 
> "Ain't nothin' alive here."




"Yeah, along with any clues as to who is behind this or why they want you to join the pack" says Jovik.

"But, yeah let's take out the loose ones, then Danth can see if there is any hope for the tied up ones and at the least put them out of their agony." suggests Jovik.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Danth nods to Jovik, and then begins praying to Sarenae for her blessing. The prayer lasts only a few seconds, and then the cleric nods to his companions and grasps the hilt of his blade. "Let us end this darkness."

*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

Cast bless. All companions receive +1 to attack rolls and saves vrs fear. Duration 40 rounds.


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 5, 2008)

Fenris said:


> "Yeah, along with any clues as to who is behind this or why they want you to join the pack" says Jovik.
> 
> "But, yeah let's take out the loose ones, then Danth can see if there is any hope for the tied up ones and at the least put them out of their agony." suggests Jovik.




"Heh," Jokad snorts.  "It's obvious why they want me to join their pack.... I'm the toughest son-of-a-bitch west of the Storval Stair."

He playfully shoulders the smaller rogue for emphasis.

More seriously he says, "That's a lot of open ground to charge.  Should we try arrows and spells and hope to take them out at range?"


OOC:  reply would have come before Danth casting his spell, if that is alright by you, hewligan.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 5, 2008)

OOC: I am happy for whatever course of action. You can charge forward, but will not have any chance of surprise round. You could move forward within range and then get off at least one ranged attack as they notice you and move towards you. Alternatively, you could try and pick them off from where you are (quite extreme range). Let me know, and then roll for actions, because either way you are going to be in combat.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 5, 2008)

OOC:  I have another idea but it is a bit risky for Mal.  Have him casually wander out from where we are and trot in toward the farmhouse.  When the ghouls actually see him he should start to whine and back off.  When/if the come for him he sprints back toward us and an awaiting ambush.

Get the hopefully dimwitted creatures away from where they can raise an alarm and within closer range for an easier kill.  This one is up to Kael though.  Don't know how he feels about using Mal as bait.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2008)

OOC

Sorry, I thought I actually answered this earlier, but I obviously didn't; Kael would definitely be okay with Mal taking his part of the risk, plus Kael and Mal both share a link and the distance is within range of of Magic Missile, if the familiar needed cover on a retreat.

So, OOCly, sure. ICly, it just needs to be raised and gone from there.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2008)

"Or.... what if we lure the ghouls to us?"

He kneels down to stroke Mal's ears.  "I think these creatures are kinda dumb.  They have hunted down and killed every living thing within god knows how far."

"Ol' Mal here could wander up toward the farm like a lost dog returning after few days adventure.  When the ghouls see him I expect they'll try and get him. "

"Mal leads them back toward us and WHAM... we hit them with a quick ambush back away from where they can call for help."

"What do you think?  Takes a bit of bravery on Mal's part but he should be plenty fast enough to stay out of reach."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2008)

Danth nods at Jokad's words. "I like it. What say you Kael?"



*OOC: Just an FYI for Hewligan, but Danth would wait until combat was imminent to cast his bless spell so that we could get the most out of the duration...*


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2008)

Listening to his friends, Kael looks toward Mal and, from the body language of his face, you can tell he has silently asked his familiar about his own feelings. It takes a few moments as the sorcerer and familiar communicate silently, it is easy to almost feel as if you can feel or hear the conversation. After a few moments Kael nods and looks back toward the rest of you.

"Mal can do it," says Kael with a shallow smile, it's pride is cut by his worry. "He thinks it's a good idea, so long as we don't screw up."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> "... so long as we don't screw up."




"HA!"  Jokad playfully rough-houses with the dog.  "So long as we don't screw up huh?  No more scraps for you."

"Now get going and bring me back a big stupid ghoul to chop."


OOC:  Let's each find suitable cover or hiding spot within a signle move of where Mal will lead them and pound them when they get close.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 6, 2008)

The four of you move back behind the stable, crouching behind the wall and out of sight. Mal, with a final squeeze from Kael, moves forward. Kael can sense his movement, acting nervous, feigning hunger, snuffling forward on weakened legs as if he hasn't fed in days. The dog creeps across the yard towards the house as if seeking food.

You hear a screech, and then a second. There is some language to the voices, but the words are lost. Kael senses the fear in Mal, knows that his dog has been spotted. Mal springs up on suddenly strong legs and starts to bound back towards the stable, followed by the two creatures.

Mal turns the corner beside you, and bounds past, as if wanting to make sure that you are between him and the rapidly approaching ghouls.

Two ghouls come charging round the corner. Their bodies look a bit uncoordinated, as if they are not yet comfortable with the strange warped human forms that they have taken.

OOC: Surprise round - they don't get to act, and you do. Actions please.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2008)

Danth leaps from hiding toward the nearest ghoul, _Crimson Dawn's_ fiery blade blazing reddish-gold like the early morning sun! The blade quickly descends on the foul undead beast with all the strength in the cleric's arm, slicing and burning flesh and muscle with terrible ease!



*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31
(I didn't roll intitiative for surprise round)

OOC for all: Remember the +1 attack from Danth's bless spell.

Attack: 21
Daamge: 15 (9+6 fire) WOO-HOO, MAXIMUM!


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2008)

Jokad lurches from cover somewhat more slowly than Danth and his swing lacks the usual vigor.  His aim is true enough however as Whitefire burns a sizzling line across the startled creature's chest.


OOC:  Jokad's AT will be against a different ghoul than Danth.  
Init 4, Hit AC 16 for 7 total damage
Roll Lookup


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 7, 2008)

Without much of a word, Kael interposes himself between the fiendish walking dead and his familiar, a pair of eldritch bolts lancing out from him to the nearest of the two foes.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #179 - Initiative (Surprise Round) (1d20 2=15)
POst #179 - Magic Missiles (2d4 2=5)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 17
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level   4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2008)

Jovik steps out and slashes forward with Goblin Hook, hoping to redner at least one ghoul, re-dead before it can attack him


[sblock]
Jovik Init (1d20+3=8) 

Jovik attacks (1d20+7=13, 1d4+2+3d6=18) 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Nov 7, 2008)

OOC:  Not to be a spoil-sport Fenris, but sneak attack doesn't work against undead.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Not to be a spoil-sport Fenris, but sneak attack doesn't work against undead.




*OOC: I think that is because their vital organs are considered to be pickled and useless. *


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Not to be a spoil-sport Fenris, but sneak attack doesn't work against undead.






Yeah yeah, I forgot.

Jovik damage (1d4+2+1d6=10)


----------



## hewligan (Nov 8, 2008)

OOC: Init order - Kael (15), Jovik (8),  Danth (4), Jokad (4 - normally this would beat Danth's 4, but from the posts it sounds like Jokad wants to follow the cleric's attack),

The two creatures move with awkward steps, as if they almost have to throw their bodies into motion like some puppet caricature.

Kael steps forward, putting his body in the way of the ghouls and Mal. You can see the confusion in their faces, and the hunger. Kael lets loose a bolt of eldritch energy that slams into the chest of the first ghoul. It looks up at him, as if seeing the humans before him for the first time.

Jovik dances forward, goblin hook in hand, and slams it with a gut wrenching crunch into the chest of the injured ghoul. It buries hilt deep, sending thick black blood that stinks of iron and mud over the hand of Jovik. He recoils, pulling his blade free, and watches the ghoul slump forward into the mud. Its limbs spasm once, and then settle.

Danth leaps from hiding toward the nearest ghoul, Crimson Dawn's fiery blade blazing reddish-gold like the early morning sun! The blade quickly descends on the foul undead beast with all the strength in the cleric's arm, slicing and burning flesh and muscle with terrible ease! The thing reels back, its face rent asunder, bone gristle and worse showing below. The magical flames from Crimson Dawn engulf the head of the ghoul, and it staggers a single step, then a second, its arms raised as if trying to put out the flames. You watch the flesh on its face melt away, its eyes popping and rolling from its sockets. A long, slow scream leaks from its throat as it finally collapses to the ground.

Jokad is coiled like a snake ready to strike, but with nothing to aim his aggression at. He lets out a roar of frustration and sends his blade crashing through one of the corpses, splitting it in two. His faces is not entirely happy as he looks at the others, as if accusing them of stealing his toys!

The noise of the combat and death seems to have agitated the scarecrows. You hear mewling and screaming from them. Some plaintive cries, others hungry.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2008)

Danth flashes a smile at Jokad, and raises his flaming blade. "I'll bet those scarecrows will burn merrily," says the cleric to the warrior. "Shall we?"


----------



## hewligan (Nov 10, 2008)

Victory was swift. The corpses at your feet stink, the mark of the ghoul upon them. The screaming and plaintive cries of the scarecrows gives you no doubt that they are perfectly aware of your presence.

There is nothing else for it. You step out, moving across the open yard towards the nearest of the four. It is a hideous sight. They are all a hideous sight. People. 2 men, 2 women. Thankfully no children. They look like they have been left out here for some time. Their flesh is raw from the wind and sun. Their eyes are crazy, rolling around their heads, before focusing upon you.

"Please .... arghhhh .... so hungry ..... please" The voice of the nearest man flicks uncomfortably between desperate pleading and horrific animal growling. His tongue flicks out. It is all too animal. Long, pointed, almost black. A stench rolls forth. He strains and strains against his knots.

Behind him the other 3 start pulling and tearing at their bindings, as if desperate to reach you.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 10, 2008)

Kael is quiet for a moment, as the enormity of what is before the group sinks into him, after that moment he says, "While these folk deserve mercy, a quick and final mercy, whomever is behind this does not deserve, nor should be expect or be given any quarter."

With a look to his fellows, the Wolves of Sandpointe, the sorcerer asks, "Are we of one mind on that?"

OOC - Template

OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 17
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level   4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2008)

"Slay them," says Danth, grimly. "With the destruction of the bodies, perhaps these innocents' souls can find their way to Sarenae's bossom." The cleric steps near, and swings his flaming scimitar at the nearest of the creatures.



*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

OOC for all: Remember the +1 attack from Danth's bless spell.

Coup de gras if possible; if not:

Initiative: 4
Attack: 14
Daamge: 9


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 12, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Kael is quiet for a moment, as the enormity of what is before the group sinks into him, after that moment he says, "While these folk deserve mercy, a quick and final mercy, whomever is behind this does not deserve, nor should be expect or be given any quarter."
> 
> With a look to his fellows, the Wolves of Sandpointe, the sorcerer asks, "Are we of one mind on that?"





Jokad nods grimly.  He doesn't wait for his companions' approval.  He quickly ignites Whitefire and begins moving from scarecrow to scarecrow silently dispatching the thrashing psuedo-ghouls.


OOC:  Sorry for the delay.  I've been out of town for a few days.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2008)

It is a horrific task. They don't exactly make it easy for you either. The first one halts as you approach, its tongue nervously and excitedly flicking across its lips. It groans a little, about to speak, before Danth steps forward and thrusts Crimson Dawn deep into its gut.

It strains forward, its face moving within inches of the cleric as it pulls hard against its constraints, black blood boiling up and out of its mouth. The others start screaming, and where their movements before were frantic, they become  desperate and frenzied.

Jokad strides calmly forward and tears the head from the next one, a woman, with his blade.

Jovik shrugs. It isn't nice work, but he might as well get with it. Kael presses his eyes closed for a second, as he too enters into the dark task.

It feels right somehow that you have each had to share in this. The last one, the one Kael walked towards, knew what was coming. It had once been a young woman. It pleaded with him, tried to persuade him in her dry, hissing voice that she was human, that she had somehow escaped their grasp, but her sharp tongue, her blood red eyes, her blackened, recessed gums all suggested otherwise.

Kael took his dagger to her, stabbing, trying to make it quick. It wasn't quick. She cursed him for a long time, before at last she fell silent. His arms were slick with her thick, black, stinking blood.

-----

OOC: Assume you want to head into the house next?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2008)

Kael is silent for a few moments, as the weigh of the act hits him, before he turns to the others and points his dagger toward the house.

"This night will be with us for a long time, I think," Kael says quietly as he looks toward the Wolves' next target.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 12, 2008)

"They were not farmers, they were monsters."

Jokad's reply is much colder than you would expect.  Knowing the heart of the big shoanti it is often easy to forget the harshness of the reality into which he was born.  He could somehow emotionally detach the horrors of how they came to be from the neccessity of the task.

"Shall we?", he says pointing his blazing sword toward the farmhouse.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2008)

Jovik nods at Jokak's suggestion and lops quietly up to the farmhouse door, listening for any signs of movement


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

Danth remains behind a moment, as the others move toward the farmhouse, saying a prayer for the souls of the victims. He beseeches Sarenae to protect and guide them to peace and rest in the hereafter, and asks her forgiveness for himself and his companions for having no other choice but to give the once farmers the gift of mercy. He spends another moment in silence then, and finally turns away from the bodies to follow his companions toward the home.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 15, 2008)

*The Charnel House*

It is horrific.

The stench is overwhelming. It is so thick, and the air so deep with its cloying heaviness, that it leaves an iron tang in your mouth.

The walls of this simple farmstead are smeared with blood. Amidst the random streaks of darkened blood lies some recognizable symbols. The same seven pointed star shape that you grew all too familiar with those months ago, and "Jokad" is smeared across one wall in bloody letters four foot tall.

You move nervously around the house. It is empty, apart from simple furniture that has become slick in blood, and random piles of bones, lock picked dry of any flesh or gristle. The bones suggest that many people and things have been eaten here. There is a cow skull, and at enough human parts to account for perhaps three people. There is the top half of a dog skeleton stuffed into the empty fireplace, and a cat skull placed dead centre on the kitchen table.

The place, though, is abandoned. You move from room to room, looking for clues, finding just horrors and filth. The last room, at the back of the house, looking out onto a vegetable patch. This small room is more orderly, although the small table beside the bed carries two items that draw your eyes. The first is a half consumed human arm, the second a small piece of parchment with letters upon it.

Kael moves forward, not quite touching the paper as he bends to read it. After a few moments of silence he reads it aloud.

"Rogors, my loyal servant. I am glad to hear that you are following orders. Push north. Take the rest of the farmsteads to the river. You must bring more into the pack!

Beware the coming of my Jokad. Above all else you must bring him to me. Your new additions are simple and confused souls, but you must make them aware that this one is for me and me alone.

Keep hard at your work. Take the few more farm I have commanded, and then come rejoin me at the Misgivings. Things are moving well, but the voices here grow loud in your absence.

Your Master, Foxglove."

Jovik shakes his head, as he catches with something in the letter. "I know of the Misgivings. It is the local name for the long-derelict Foxglove Manor. It has a tragic history. Hell, as a kid it was always a bit of a gang threat - 'if you cross the Scarzni, you get dumped at the Misgivings for the night!' Of course, that was nonsense - just silly gang talk. Everyone knows that if you do cross the Scarzni you end up 6 feet under the soil. Still, it gives you an idea of what sort of place it holds in local mythology. It lies approximately six miles southwest from Sandpoint,  on a remote promontory overlooking the Varisian Gulf. The place has been an abandoned dump for years, decades even!"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 16, 2008)

Jokad leads the way into the small house, Whitefire illuminating the shadowy interior.  As it quickly becomes evident that nothing lurks within the group grimly begins to look for clues.

When Jovik points out Jokad's name scrawled in blood across one of the walls his face darkens in rage before he slams his fist into the kitchen table scattering its contents and nearly cracking it in two.

He says nothing however but continues to brood as the rest of the house is explored.

You are fearful he is going to explode again when Kael reads the letter.  Instead he utters one word with the cold finality of certain death. 

"FOXGLOVE"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2008)

"Apparently the Misgivings is no longer uninhabited," says the young cleric. Then Danth turns to consider Jokad. "Is this the same Foxglove we went hunting with? What does he want with you?"


----------



## hewligan (Nov 16, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Apparently the Misgivings is no longer uninhabited," says the young cleric. Then Danth turns to consider Jokad. "Who is this Foxglove?"




OOC: Foxglove is a family name of a once important noble family from Magnimar and these regions. You know this because you went boar hunting with Aldern Foxglove a few months ago after you lot saved him from being skewered by a goblin and goblin-dog in the battle of Sandpoint. He was a youngish man, polite, gracious, and spoke little of his noble background, except that once or twice he dropped bits into the conversation about his recent trip to Magnimar and meetings he had held there about raising funds.

He didn't exactly seem out of cash, though, as he had a retainer, some fine horses, and of course, paid for your horses and equipment for the hunt. In all, a fine young man that you don't recall anything odd about other than his slightly distant manner.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 16, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Foxglove is a family name of a once important noble family from Magnimar and these regions. You know this because you went boar hunting with Aldern Foxglove a few months ago after you lot saved him from being skewered by a goblin and goblin-dog in the battle of Sandpoint. He was a youngish man, polite, gracious, and spoke little of his noble background, except that once or twice he dropped bits into the conversation about his recent trip to Magnimar and meetings he had held there about raising funds.
> 
> He didn't exactly seem out of cash, though, as he had a retainer, some fine horses, and of course, paid for your horses and equipment for the hunt. In all, a fine young man that you don't recall anything odd about other than his slightly distant manner.





OOC:  I knew the name sounded familiar but I couldn't quite place it.  Jokad was just repeating it for emphasis.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: You know this because you went boar hunting with Aldern Foxglove a few months ago after you lot saved him from being skewered by a goblin and goblin-dog in the battle of Sandpoint.




*Oops...I knew that name sounded familiar! I'll change my post above a bit...*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 17, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Apparently the Misgivings is no longer uninhabited," says the young cleric. Then Danth turns to consider Jokad. "Is this the same Foxglove we went hunting with? What does he want with you?"




Jokad snaps his glowering visage over toward Danth.  The seething anger obvious right behind his eyes... and confusion.

"Can't be him," Jokad retorts.  "There's no way that fop would be capable...  But why me?  How would anyone else even know of me?"

"My bet is some other wretch threw in the Foxglove part to lure us to this 'Misgivings' in case we didn't catch that clue."

"It's probably a trap, and I'm ready to kick the damn door in and yell BRING IT ON".


----------



## hewligan (Nov 17, 2008)

OOC: It appears that Jokad is keen to move on to further ass-kicking adventures. Are the rest of you happy to move on to the Misgivings, or do you want to return to town?

This map shows the local area. Jovik knows it all well enough to guide you about, albeit that he might not always know the quickest routes.







1: This is the farm where you held the stand at night against the ghouls and courageously fought them off and saved the family!

2: You current location - the hell house that was once a farm but has lately been the hive of these beasts.

3: Foxglove Manor  - about 3 miles away from here (less in a straight line, but the track follows the winding river).

Let me know what you want to do and I will move things along.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 17, 2008)

"As much as I'd like to rush over there and burn their world down around their ears," says Kael as he looks to each of you. "Are we ready? We've the supplies? Are we rested and ready? If so, then let us have at them. But, if we're not, we need to make sure we are, or we'll do a disservice to not only ourselves, but to those we protect."

"So I ask you, are we ready?"

OOC

Kael and Mal are all up for it, I've only used a minor amount of their reserves, so it's good. Of course, once we're sure the area we're in is safe and cleared, so that those behind us are safe, as well as the area cleared of anything that might be useful to us in our coming foray, then I say we move forward.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2008)

Danth nods to Kael. "I've only used a small amount of Sarenae's blessings today, and do not believe any of us are injured. I say we push on, and we can at least scout this manorhouse out. Perhaps get an idea of what we are dealing with."



*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 17, 2008)

"I think you know my thoughts on the subject."

"Even if it is a trap we might actually show up before we are expected.  I think we mowed through these ghouls faster than they expected."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 18, 2008)

The route leading out to Foxglove Manor is a three-mile hike along a narrow path that follows the Foxglove river from the covered bridge where it flows under the Lost Coast Road to the dark sea cliffs overlooking the Varisian Gulf. Here, wild sea birds call out to a roaring ocean that churns hundreds of feet below. 

As you approach Foxglove Manor, it almost seems as if nature herself becomes sick and twisted. Nettles and thorns grow more prominent, trees are leafless and bent, and the wind seems unnaturally cold and shrill as it whistles through the cliffside crags. The path slowly rises, turns a steep corner in the cliffs, and then Foxglove Manor looms at the edge of the world. 

The strangely cold sea wind rises to a keening shriek as Foxglove Manor  comes into view. The place has earned its local nickname of the “Misgivings” well, for it almost appears to loathe its perch high above the ocean, as if the entire house were poised for a suicide leap. The roof sags in many places, and mold and mildew cake the crumbling walls. 

Vines of diseased-looking gray wisteria strangle the structure in several places, hanging down over the precipitous cliff edge almost like tangled braids of hair. The house is crooked, its gables angling sharply and breached in at least three places, hastily repaired by planks of sodden wood. 

Chimneys rise from various points among the rooftops, leaning like old men in a storm, and grinning gargoyle faces leer from under the eaves. That the manor clings to the cliff is remarkable, as the whole far side is nothing more than a sheer drop down to the ocean below, a fall of over three hundred feet. Out front, the foundation stones of a long-burnt outbuilding stand sentinel astride the weed-choked approach; a low stone well squats morosely amid these ruins. 

There are still a good few hours of daylight left (perhaps 2-3 hours before dusk, and another hour before pitch dark falls). You are a good distance from the house, taking a rest and pulling in the strong sea air.

OOC: The ruined outhouse stands about 60+ feet from the main house. The house has two entrances on two separate areas that stick out a little from the main building. Between the house and the barn the path splits, one to each door. The stone well squats at the split of the path.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2008)

"It's crap like that, right there, that makes me think the road is much better than a house," says Kael with a smirk. "While it might not be just, someone should be jailable for just living in a place like that."

"It just screams "Look, evil and its minion live here"," adds Kael as he gives the place a lookesy from the groups position. "If I had the power in my blood, I'd explode the place from here in a hail of fiery wrath, just to be on the safe side."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2008)

Danth points a gauntleted hand toward the breaches in the walls of the manor. "Obviously, someone has moved in...you can see where the walls have been patched." The cleric quickly drops his hand and pulls his finely woven cloak back around him, against the chill of the ocean breeze. He offers a small smile to Kael. "I have a few pints of oil in my pack...we could give the place the same treatment as we gave to Thistletop!"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 18, 2008)

"As much as I'd like to kick the whole damn thing over the edge that gets us no answers."

"I'm not usually one to think before acting but if we had burned the farmhouse down before checking it out, as I had suggested, we'd have never found the letter leading us here."

"We need to know who's really behind all this or we'll never really know if we've finished the task."

"We need to go in."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

"Well said, Jokad." Danth looks up into the sky, toward the sun. "We have a few hours before nightfall...do we go in now, or wait for dawn to cast her warm embrace upon us before proceeding?"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 19, 2008)

"Let's not lose any element of surprise we may have by dawdling on the doorstep."

"Want me to knock on the door and tell them I'm here?" Jokad says with a smirk.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

"Lead on then, mighty Jokad," says Danth, drawing _Crimson Dawn_ in preparation for whatever lies ahead. "But be ready. Our foe is no doubt evil, and possibly has arcane or divine magics at its disposal. Whoever dwells within that place may well know that we are coming, despite our swift victory over its ghoulish minions."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 19, 2008)

Ignore this post - please see below!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2008)

frostrune said:


> "Let's not lose any element of surprise we may have by dawdling on the doorstep."
> 
> "Want me to knock on the door and tell them I'm here?" Jokad says with a smirk.




"Uh, no. Why don't we let me "knock" on the door and see if we can't maintain any surprise we may have. Let's head to the right and see if they left the key under the mat" says Jovik with a wink.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 21, 2008)

Fenris said:


> "Uh, no. Why don't we let me "knock" on the door and see if we can't maintain any surprise we may have. Let's head to the right and see if they left the key under the mat" says Jovik with a wink.




Jokad silently shrugs then nods his head toward the house.  "After you," he says with a mock bow.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 21, 2008)

OOC: Apologies all - I am on some training at the moment for a week and a half with no internet access, and very little free time, so there is the possibility of a few delays (like this one!)

You all move forward towards the ruined outbuilding where you wait. It’s impossible to tell how many floors the outbuilding that stood here once had, for all that remains are the crumbling stones of its foundation. The stones still bear scorches and cracks from the fire that destroyed the building long ago. To the east, a four-foot-wide stone well sits, partially collapsed, in the corner of the ruins.

As you approach the building a few sickly looking ravens are perched atop the foundation stones; they fly clumsily away once approached.

While the rest of you await, Jovik moves forward silently towards the entrances. He stops momentarily at the first set of doors, inspects the lock, moves to the second, does the same, takes a quick look around the windows, and then returns to inform you of what he has found.

The first door (on the right) appears to be the main entrance. The left hand door looks more like a servants entrance. Both are locked, but in both cases, the doors are locked (they can be opened with a DC 30 Open Lock check - make the roll if desired). Numerous windows could provide entrance into the manor as well; the unbroken, grime-encrusted panes of glass in their frames speak not only of the Foxglove family’s wealth in being able to afford such an extravagance, but also of the manor’s notorious reputation—no vandals have dared break them. The windows themselves are curtained from the inside, but it would clearly be a relatively simple matter to break most of them and climb into the room beyond. Clambering up onto an upper story or the roof is also a possibility (although this would require a DC 20 Climb check - there are numerous handholds, but of those, many appear rotten).

OOC: Decisions and rolls from Jovik et. al.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2008)

Jovik heads over to the main entrance and listens carefully for any signs of movement of detection before carefully working at the lock.

[sblock]

Jovik Listen (1d20+5=7) 
Take 20 on the lock, 20+12=32

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 22, 2008)

*Entering the Misgivings*

Jovik gets to work at the lock on the main entrance. The lock is an expensive one, the sort that only noble families can afford, and although the lock has rusted a little, this just makes it a harder pick. He knows he is in danger of damaging the mechanism if he isn't careful, calm, patient.

He pulls out his tools and gets to work.

Behind him he can feel the unease of his companions crowded around him on the stairs. He focuses on his work, they can just wait.

Five minutes or so pass. He can hear Jokad huff. He even catches the normally calm Mal shifting nervously. Is it just the brooding ancient house that is making them uneasy.

"Hurry!" he hears Jokad mutter.

Jovik feels the lock click, the final tumbler moving into place. He smiles to himself at the timing, and turns the handle of the door, standing up and pushing the door gently open with a sweeping motion, as if to signal Jokad inside with a flourish. He is about to offer some pithy remark, but as he turns to observe his companions he sees the large, and growing, flock of black birds that one by one drop from the sky to perch atop the ruined outhouse, the side of the well, and on the ground between them and the outhouse.

There must be hundreds. Perhaps even a thousand. One by one the swarm of birds grows, each one that lands seems to land that little bit closer.

"Okay" is all that Jovik offers, his voice quiet. That is all that is needed. The party move inside silently, closing the door behind themselves as they do so. They offer each other concerned looks, as they turn to observe their surroundings.

The sound of the house straining and creaking gives this long, high-ceilinged room an additional sense of age and decay. The place smells damp, the unpleasant tinge of mold lacing the air as surely as it stains the wooden floor, walls, and furniture in pallid patches. A curving flight of stairs to the south winds up to the upper floor, while a pair of large stone fireplaces brood to the north and south. Heavy dark-blue curtains hang over the windows, and the frames above each of the two doors are carved with dancing gargoyles and skeletons. 

Trophies hang on the wall to the northeast: a boar, a bear, a firepelt cougar, and a stag, their glassy eyes staring from fur crusted with mold and cobwebs, yet they pale in comparison to the monster on display in the center of the room. Here crouches a twelve-foot-long creature with the body of a lion, a scorpion’s tail fitted with dozens of razor barbs, huge bat-like wings, and a deformed humanoid face. 

The stuffed beast’s poorly maintained fur has fallen away in places, allowing the sawdust filling it to sift out into tiny mounds on the platform below.

Kael feels something prickling on his skin. (OOC: failed your spot check). The place feels tight, hot, burning hot. His skin feels almost like it is facing a fire. Then he sees the threadbare statue of the strange monster start to shift, he thinks it is a manticore, if his memory serves him well. Kael freezes for a moment waiting for his friends to recognise the movement.

"LOOK!" he croaks, the shout dying in his throat.

The thing is burning. The heat emanating from it is immense. And then it lunges forward, leaping from its platform, smoke and embers trailing in its wake. Its giant scorpion tail lashes forward at him, the entire thing ablaze.

Kael screams involuntarily, taken by surprise that this thing has suddenly sprung to life. He is vaguely aware of his friends turning slowly to look at him. His eyes are wide in fear, theirs are not.

Smash! The burning tip of the tail lances into his chest. He gasps, falls back, clutching at himself, as flames lick at his wound. He feels his blood spurting out of him. He collapses, looking up at the giant monster, and then ... IT IS GONE.

OOC: Touch attach for 16hp damage

Kael knows he is at the edge of consciousness (1hp left), but it is not the fear, or the pain, that grabs him, it is the confusion. The thing is still standing exactly where it was before, looking as threadbare and mould-ridden as a few moments before. The heat is gone now, and all that is left is the cold pain in his chest.

Nobody else saw a thing, except for the sudden spurt of blood lancing forth from Kael's chest.

OOC: I will post a map later (I just need to create the fog of war effect), but in the meantime could someone (first to respond is fine) roll a listen check. Also, any other rolls (if you want to do anything else) are fine. Kael is obviously very hurt. Please roleplay any healing (and make any rolls), as well as your discussions between one another.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 22, 2008)

Mal rushes to Kael's side, as the sorcerer staggers back violently, the phantom impact shook him that harshly, as he is driven to one knee. Quickly his hand moves up to the very real wound left in his chest, as if he is trying to hold his life's blood inside, his eyes seek out his companions and the confusion is there with the pain.

"Something is very wrong here," says Kael. "I've got a bad feeling about this."

OOC

I didn't make the listen check, as I felt Kael would be a smidge preoccupied.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2008)

Jovik Listen (1d20+5=20) 

Jovik whips out both daggers and stares around in confusion, trying to figure out what happened and how blood appeared on Kael. He knows Danth can heal him, but Jovik keeps his eyes peeled for a trap, sniper or some source of the injury to Kael.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 22, 2008)

Jokad's face is a mix of confusion and rage.  "You OK Kael?  What the hell just happened?", he says through gritted teeth.  He moves back to back with Jovik eyes outward straining to find the assailant.


OOC:  Listen check = 24
Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (Nov 23, 2008)

As Kael tries to prop himself up on his elbows, looking with confusion and pain at the stuffed manticore, he can still smell a faint odor of burning flesh and hair. He looks down at his chest, feels Mal nudging with concern at his side, nuzzling him. His companions look on with concern. They would think him mad, if it were not for the clear wound in his chest and the strange feeling that fills this house.

As you absorb just what has happened, a few of you can hear what sounds like a brief set of sobs coming from somewhere upstairs (anyone who makes the DC20 hears it, nobody else does).

OOC: The map:


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Danth kneels at Kael's side, examing the wound, while Jovik and Jokad stand guard over them. The young cleric lays his hands upon the wound and prays to Sarenae, and Kael can feel the warmth of Danth's hands spread to his body, as the wound begins to heal. "It is an ill omen when I am forced to call upon the Dawnflower's blessing, and we have but just entered this place" he says, standing. He offers Kael his hand, pulling the mage to his feet. "I realize I am stating the obvious, but be on your guard."



*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

Drop Heat Metal for Cure Moderate Wounds, healing 14 points

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 24, 2008)

"Thanks, Danth, I'm better," says Kael as he takes Danth's offered hand. "Now, but I don't know what it was, save that it looked like a manticore, even though that mounted one has seen better days."

"I'm thinking either undead or intense illusion," says Kael as he looks around slolwy. "Either is something to be wary of."



OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 15
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level   4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 24, 2008)

Jovik's ear's prick at the sobbing and with a finger to his lips he creeps to the stairs.

[sblock]
Jovik Move Silently (1d20+9=15) 
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Nov 24, 2008)

Jokad hears it too and nods grimly at Jovik's gesture for silence.

As Jovik creeps toward the stairs, Jokad continues to scan the surroundings looking for the hidden assassin that struck Kael.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Danth assumes a guard position while the others investigate the stairs, making certain that nothing creeps up on them from behind.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 24, 2008)

Jovik moves silently to the arched stairs that curve up in a shambolic resemblance of what was probably once a very nice staircase. He stands, listens, and catches nothing but the wind and the sound of the strange carrion that appear to dot the land outside. He cranes his head and listens harder. He picks up the sound of the sea below, and the sighing creaks of an old house, but nothing else. From outside the mansion looked to have one more storey, but there were also windows in the roof, so clearly also an attic level. As he stands there listening, his companions stand in silence, looking around at their strange surroundings.

OOC: I am going to describe the areas labelled as B3 and B4 on the map, as you can see them from where you are due to the open plan.

B3: A rather gruesome antique—what appears to be a mummified monkey 
head—hangs on the northern wall here. A bellpull extends from the 
monkey’s gaping mouth. A ratty throw rug partially obscures a foul stain 
of dark-colored mold on the floor.

B4: Beyond the rug the room opens out. A large mahogany table surrounded by high-backed chairs sits in this room. The table is covered by a moldy white cloth, and a cobweb-choked chandelier hangs from the ceiling above. Twin fireplaces loom to the west, while to the east, a bank of stained glass windows obscures what could have been a breathtaking view of the Lost Coast. each of the windows depicts a stylized monster rising out of smoke pouring from an intricate seven-sided box covered with spiky runes. From north to south are depicted a gnarled and tangled tree with an enraged face, an immense hook-beaked bird with sky-blue and gold plumage, a winged centaur-like creature with a lion’s lower body and a snarling woman’s upper torso, and a deep blue squid-like creature with evil red eyes. 

OOC: I am happy for whatever progression. Up, forward, through doors, whatever. Just let me know and I will progress things, and don't worry - there isn't a wrong choice - this house if FULL OF FUN (well, at least for me!) Also there will definitely be no update tomorrow as I am out very late.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 25, 2008)

<Looking about the main level> *Is this the kind of wierd stuff rich people do with their money?*  Jokad shakes his head.

He too strains to hear anything further of the strange crying.  Nothing.  He looks once again at Kael to see how he is faring.  Seemingly satisfied the young wizard will be all right, Jokad nudges Jovik and nods his head toward the stairs.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 26, 2008)

Jovik nods and heads up the stairs.

[sblock]

I would have said trying to move quietly, but obviously, IC hates me these days

Jovik Move silently (1d20+9=12) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

Danth whispers a short prayer to Sarenae, a habit that seems to calm the cleric's nerves in tense situations. He waits for Jovik to signal before moving forward up the stairs.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 26, 2008)

Kael, too, waits for Jovik's signal, with Mal close by his side, however his eyes are giving the ground floor a deliberate, cautious once over, to see if anything stands out to him, specifically of an arcane nature. Obviously the seven-sided box with spiky runes is standing out, simply because of the symmetry with the seven-pointed star, however he is looking for whatever else may stand out.

OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 15
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level   4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 26, 2008)

The group move up the stairs, entering onto the first floor of the mansion. Before a wide hall stretches and arches around, punctuated by quite a few doors. It is very dark here, with little natural light filtering through. The floor is slick in places with mold and damp. The walls reveal their peeling layers of paint. The whole place smells of old wood and cloth, and worse.

Jovik moves from door to door, listening at each, shaking his head, moving on to the next, and repeating. The place is silent, except for the infrequent sigh as a wooden panel resettles into place, or as the wind rattles some distant windows or board.

OOC: Lots of doors, as can be seen below, with nothing to hear behind any. You need an artificial light source up here. I assume someone has one? Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2008)

Noting the dark, Danth raises _Crimson Dawn_ above his head, and the blade is suddenly wreathed in bright scarlet flames. "I also have the _everburning torch_ we found on Thistletop," whispers the cleric to his companions.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 27, 2008)

The pervasive feeling of dread and Kael's invisible assailant were putting Jokad's nerves on edge.  The big Shoanti was getting antsy and apt to do something rash.

With a frustrated sigh he points at the 1st door <on the left at the top of the stairs> and says, "How about this one?"

You can tell he'd like to kick it in but is trying to show some restraint.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 28, 2008)

The first door on the left clicks open to reveal a short hall that leads on and then turns right to open onto a stairway that leads downstairs. This must correspond with the door to the right of the carpet that was covering the strange stain downstairs. Personally, you don't know why a house would have two flights of stairs leading to the same floor, but perhaps this one was for servants use?


----------



## frostrune (Nov 29, 2008)

Jokad grumbles under his breath, "Crazy, stupid rich people..".  It obvious he is growing more frustrated by the minute.

"Next," he says nodding toward the double doors on the left.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 30, 2008)

With Jokad grumbling, Jovik offers up a weak smile and moves to the next door. His hand checks the door. It is unlocked. He places his body against the door, turns the handle, and gently shifts it open, rolling into the room on his haunches.

Danth follows close behind, his blade casting a flickering pale light across the room.

A stone fireplace sits in the northwestern portion of this chamber. Paintings hang on the walls to the north and south, each covered over with a thick sheet of dusty cobwebs that obscures its subject from view.

The place is dusty, almost foggy with dust. Or perhaps it is damp, for you can smell the age in the room.

Kael, Mal, and Jokad follow in. The 'gallery' was perhaps once a room for entertaining, but there is no furniture any more, just the fireplace and the paintings. Danth moves up to one, and gently wipes away the dusty cobwebs over the paintings to a noble person, sitting sideone, facing into the room. Tiny spores of damp spot the painting, dulling the once vibrant colours. 

Moving from painting to painting reveals them to be portraits of the previous tenants of Foxglove Manor. The three to the north depict Vorel and Kasanda Foxglove and their daughter Lorey. Vorel is a tall, middle-aged man with long dark hair, a clean-shaven face, and dark blue noble’s clothes, while Kasanda is a stern-faced brunette woman with wisps of gray in her short hair and a flowing blue dress. The five to the south show Traver and Cyralie Foxglove, their son Aldern, and their two daughters Sendeli and Zeeva. Traver, like Vorel, is tall and thin, but with an even narrower face and a thin mustache. Cyralie is a young woman with long red hair and an impish smile. Each painting bears a plaque that identifies those pictured within.

As soon as all of the portraits have their cobwebs cleared away, the temperature in the room drops dramatically.

Breath frosts in the air and fingers of rime slither across the walls. The figures depicted in the portraits suddenly shift from paintings of living people to those of dead folk. Kasanda and Lorey slump into misshapen tumor-ridden corpses. Traver grows pale as a long cut opens in his throat and blood washes down over his chest. Cyralie blackens and chars, and her arms, legs, and back twist as if broken in dozens of places. Aldern’s flesh darkens with rot, his hair falls out, and he deforms into a ghoul-like monster. Both Sendeli and Zeeva’s portraits frost over but otherwise remain unchanged. Vorel’s entire portrait, frame and all, erupts into a sudden explosion of fungus and tumorous growth. This wave of fungus and disease washes over the entire room in seconds before the room suddenly reverts to normal.

You all stand in silence for a second, as if waiting to see if the others had witnessed the grotesque horrors that you had been exposed to. The wimpering of Mal makes you realise that this was a shared vision. You feel unclean, as if you have breathed in that cloud of spores that spread across the room.

A quick glance at the paintings reveals that they are back to their old, formal portraits, but the memory of the horrible visage that you have just seem is seared across each and every one of your minds.

You do not like this house one bit!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2008)

With steadying breaths, Kael unclenches his teeth before he asks, quietly, "Now, didn't someone suggest that it would have been rash to burn this nuthouse down from the outside?"

However, as it is said, Kael does his best to have one of his calming smiles on his face, which he does, although it is not as strong and reassuring as it normally is.

"We're not keeping this place," says Kael. "I remember think that it'd be nice to have our own lodge, somewhere, but...yeah, nope."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 1, 2008)

Jokad grips the hilt of his blade so tightly his knuckles are white.  His nostrils are flared and the chill of the room makes his breath escape from his nose in angry vents of steam.

Through clenched teeth his says, "Was that some sort of vision?  Does anyone know the history of this occursed family?  Did they meet the ill-fates we saw?"

His eyes are wild and continue darting about the room long after the unsettling scene.


OCC: We should probably search the room before continuing on.  Probably through the doors in the rear?


----------



## hewligan (Dec 1, 2008)

The search of the gallery room is quick, and reveals nothing. The place is bare of furniture, and although the carpet stains do show the outlines of where occasional furniture once sat. Other than the paintings the room is empty.

The group move towards the double doors at the back of the room and once again repeat the usual act. Jovik presses his ear to the door, turns, shakes his head, and then tries the handle. The door opens inwards slowly. He peeks inside, and then turns to signal that it is clear. The doors open fully to reveal a much more normal looking room.

At last, some natural light! The windows in this room have heavy curtains that have been pulled, but there is enough of a gap to allow at least some of the daylight to filter through.

The furniture in this bedroom, while dusty and unkempt, does not exhibit any major signs of water or mold damage. The one exception is a dark stain on the fine writing desk that sits near the northern window.

You all move inside. Danth moves towards the windows, taking a quick look outside. Those damn birds still crowd the ground outside. Jokad, stands impatiently at the door. One damn blind alley after another!

Kael stands near Jokad, stroking Mal, calming his poor dog who is clearly not enjoying this latest 'adventure' Even now he whines on occasion, or bares his gums and teeth as if at some unseen assailant.

Jovik moves towards the desk.... he feels drawn to it.

No … no! You killed her! She loved you, she was only trying to help you … but you set her on fire and she leapt from the observatory window to her death on the jagged rocks below! [In your mind’s eye, it is Shalelu who you remember killing even though that makes no sense on some level, deep inside you.]

But now that she is gone, you have this one sweet moment of clarity. It’s time to end your miserable, wretched life before the insanity returns…

(Jovik - please make a Will save, DC 15 – if you fail, you walk over to the desk, pick up a letter opener lying there, and try to kill yourself. If anyone tries to stop you, you attack them once with the letter opener (treat as a dagger)).


----------



## frostrune (Dec 1, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Jovik moves towards the desk.... he feels drawn to it.
> 
> No … no! You killed her! She loved you, she was only trying to help you … but you set her on fire and she leapt from the observatory window to her death on the jagged rocks below! [In your mind’s eye, it is Shalelu who you remember killing even though that makes no sense on some level, deep inside you.]
> 
> ...





OOC:  Certainly Jokad would try to stop him but do we have to make some type of sense motive check to see that he is acting funny before we can react?  Hewligan, how do you want to run this (assuming he fails the save)?

For what it is worth Jokad's *sense motive *roll.. *6*     Init 17
Roll Lookup


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Certainly Jokad would try to stop him but do we have to make some type of sense motive check to see that he is acting funny before we can react?  Hewligan, how do you want to run this (assuming he fails the save)?
> 
> For what it is worth Jokad's *sense motive *roll.. *6*     Init 17
> Roll Lookup




OOC: No need my friend
Jovik Will Save (1d20+2=20) 

Jovik walks over to the desk and begins reaching for a letter opener, but suddenly shakes his head and jumps back, holding his hand back from reaching forward. He backs towards the door.

"Maybe we ought to burn this place down after all." he says nervously.

Jovik points to the desk. "That, that thing, the desk, or memories there or here or somewhere. Something. It was a vision again, but I heard it, suicidal, remorseful, regretful, but suidical. I think it was Traver. His, presence, is still here." says Jovik as he quickly leaves the study and passes through the gallery and into the hall way before pausign to catch his breath, hopefully free of the visions and voices.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 2, 2008)

Jokad watches his friend scoot by him and out the door.

"What the hell is going on in this madhouse?" he asks of no one in particular.  "And who is Traver?  The guy with the slit throat?"

"Danth, what is going on?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2008)

*Sorry for the silence, guys. Real life has been hectic the last few days, and I'm trying to get caught up. *



frostrune said:


> "Danth, what is going on?"




Danth shakes his head as he considers. "I'm not rightly sure, to be honest," he says quietly. "Let me think a moment...perhaps a haunt or phantom of some sort dwells within this place."

*Knowledge: Religion check: 22

If these phenomena are related to any sort of ghost/haunt/undead, a 22 should allow Danth to garner some decent info.*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 3, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Knowledge: Religion check: 22
> 
> If these phenomena are related to any sort of ghost/haunt/undead, a 22 should allow Danth to garner some decent info.*




It is definitely a haunt, although you would harbor a guess that the entire house is somehow haunted. There does seem to be a force at play here, and it would be fair to say that some angry spirit possesses this building.

OOC: I have man-flu, and I am feeling very sorry for myself.

UPDATE: I have the following to add for Danth:

Haunts function somewhat like traps, but are difficult to detect since they do not “exist” until they are triggered.

Once a haunt is active, a successful turn undead attempt (against the haunt’s effective Hit Dice) ends it immediately. If the turning attempt results in a destruction result, that particular haunt is exorcised and permanently disabled. The problem you have is that only the affected person spots the haunt in the surprise round when it manifests, so for some, like Kael's attack, it all would happen too fast to do anything about. Others, like the haunt on Jovik, should give you plenty of time to try a turning (as even though it isn't a haunt on you, it would be pretty easy for you to spot, and it lasts more than the surprise round).


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 3, 2008)

While Danth thinks about the cause of whatever is happening, Kael kneels down next to Mal, as both companion and familiar try and keep an eye on the situation around them, ready for whatever supernatural happening occurs next.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 4, 2008)

Next action please.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 4, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Sorry for the silence, guys. Real life has been hectic the last few days, and I'm trying to get caught up. *
> 
> 
> 
> Danth shakes his head as he considers. "I'm not rightly sure, to be honest," he says quietly. "Let me think a moment...perhaps a haunt or phantom of some sort dwells within this place."





"So something plays games with us?  How do we fight it?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

"I do not know that it plays games with us, or simply wants to frighten us into leaving this place. I believe this presence, and angry spirit of some sort, inhabits this entire house, and not a single room." Danth pauses as he considers, a slight frown upon his youthful face. "It is definitely dangerous, though. I can fight its manifestations by channeling the power of Sarenae, but only once it shows itself. And it seems to be very quick indeed. It seems that only those that are very strong of will can resist its compulsions."

"Come," he finally says, gesturing with _Crimson Dawn_ to the east. "Let us try the other double doors, and see if we cannot find some answers."


*AC: 19, Hit Points: 31/31

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless x2, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]
*


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 6, 2008)

"So we're stalking horses, then," says Kael with a nod. "I dislike spirits about as much as I hate illusions."

"Let's get to it," says Kael with a resolute nod and Mal by his side.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 6, 2008)

Jovik gives an involuntary shiver before heading over to the other doubel doors, listening at them.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2008)

Jokad grimaces and follows the others.  Not the answer he was hoping for.  His sword might as well be a blade of grass for all the damge it would do.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 7, 2008)

I just posted this in the OOC thread, but I will duplicate it here so that you all get it:

Okay, I have had a flu for a week now, and last night my eardrum ruptured. I have an inner ear infection, and I am in a bit of pain, constantly tired, and running a fever. I have been to the hospital today to get antibiotics, but I expect to be completely out of the loop for perhaps up to a week.

I am sorry about this, but I am not in a great state right now. I will post here and IC when I am back to normal again!

Regards,

Hewligan (Grant)


----------



## hewligan (Dec 13, 2008)

*Musicians' Gallery*

This large room features two padded chairs and a long couch facing a wide alcove lined with stained-glass windows. Several music stands lean against the southern wall next to a violin, two flutes, and a large harp; all three instruments are in poor condition. The windows themselves depict a diverse array of animals and plants—from north to south are a large pale and ghostly scorpion, a gaunt man holding out his arms as a dozen bats hang from him, a moth with a strange skull-like pattern on its wings, a tangle of dull green plants with bell-shaped flowers, and a young maiden sitting astride a well in a forest while a spindly spider the size of a dog descends along a string of webbing above her. 

Kael looks at the images. There is something there, and it is nagging at him, but he cannot place it (pretty poor knowledge (arcana) roll). He frowns. There is a story in these panes, but he cannot connect the dots.

Moving forward to the stained glass you can see the weak light of day filtering through, and peering against some of the clear panes show the cliff falling away from the house towards the dramatic waves far below.






As the party survey the room, Mal's ears perk up. He whines a low whine of warning to Kael. Danth feels it too, and then Jovik and Jokad exchange glances. There was a noise, gone now, but an unmistakable noise like a woman crying from the room just north of this one.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2008)

Jokad and Jovik exchange glances... and Jovik know what's coming.  Before he has time to roll his eyes Jokad is already moving for the door, blazing sword leading the way back into the hall.

He pauses only for a second before turning right and charging right into the closest northern door.

OOC:  Frustration finally beats reason in the big Shoanti.
Strength check = 20
Roll Lookup

PS:  welcome back hewligan.  Hope you recover fully soon.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2008)

Jovik starts to hold out his hand, but is too late. He shakes his head and slwoly follows after the Shoanti. Knowing full wel that what awaits the barbarian is nothing that can be faced with a sword.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 14, 2008)

*Iesha's Prison*

Jokad reaches the door a good five yards ahead of the others. He is almost in a rage as he turns the handle and finds the door locked. The unmistakable sound of a sobbing woman can be heard beyond. The big Shoanti places both hands upon the handle and half twists, half tugs the door towards him. There is an almighty crunch as something gives. As Jovik reaches his companion he sees that the Shoanti has ripped the handle from the door, lock mechanism and all.

This room is cold and damp; a few crates sit near the north wall. The ceiling slopes down to only four feet high to the northeast, leaving little room for a small window next to a mold-encrusted pillar of brick that marks the passage of a chimney. A full-size mirror in a dark wooden frame of coiling roses leans against these bricks, angled toward the tiny windows on the north east and north walls.

To the west of the room, to the left of the door, a very moldy, very rotten bed sits alone.

You can hear a sobbing from behind the crates. A freezing chill emanates from the source of the tears.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2008)

Jokad steps through the doorway and to the side.

"Show yourself spirit.  We tire of your games."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 15, 2008)

Whatever it is that Kael is missing about the nature of the paintings and their story, it is lost, for the moment, as his Shoanti companion bursts forward. Quickly, Kael and Mal follow their allies.

In hopes of softening the Shoanti's understandable harshness, Kael says, "If you need aid, we can help, but if you mean ill, we can return it in kind. The choice is yours."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 15, 2008)

As you all gather at the doorway to the room, the chill rises. You feel a presence rising too. From behind the crates you feel a freezing wind blow towards you, as slowly a form rises. The light cast from your weapons sends a strange green glow into the dark of the room.

The woman seems to unfold herself, as if her broken limbs are reforming as she stands. She is tall, with raven black hair that flows from her as if on a breeze. She stares towards you, her arms stretching out. Her eyes are living things, full of pain.

She moves as if to speak, but catches a glimpse of herself in the mirror, screams, and recoils back behind the crates.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 16, 2008)

"Danth!  I think you better get up here...."

Jokad stands to the side, sword at the ready, waiting for Danth's response.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Danth moves forward, stepping past Jokad, his holy symbol held ready. "In Sarenae's name, show yourself!" calls the young cleric. "But know if you carry the taint of evil, you shall face the Dawnflower's light!"


----------



## hewligan (Dec 16, 2008)

The thing rises again, unfolding her long fingers towards Danth as she sways as if blown on the breeze. She flinches against the mirror, seems to recoil from it as if its mere presence burns her.

"What is evil? What he did to me was evil! I can smell his fear. I must seek him out. I must punish him!" This last part is a weak scream. She recoils, moving back against the far corner, almost folding down into a huddled mass.

She does not seem interested in attacking you. You can sense despair and hatred from her, but it does not seem to be directed at you.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Danth takes a step closer, taking courage from his faith in his goddess. "Who did this to you? Who must be punished? Please, tell us your story. We are here seeking one who tortures and slays the innocent, and mean you no harm."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 17, 2008)

While Danth deals with something that is obviously more in his bailiwick, Kael and Mal will keep a watch over the group, with their eyes looking around, moreso since Kael is still trying to brain together those pictures he saw and their story.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2008)

Now Jovik knew why everyone feared the Foxglove manor. He backed slowly away from the, the woman and headed to the door.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 18, 2008)

Her voice is dry and shrill as she answers Danth's question from her crouched, huddled position. As she speaks one long, clawed hand strokes absently at her hair as if comforting herself.

"Aldern did this to me. Aldern made me into this hideous thing. How could he do this to me? How can I be so hideous. I will tear the flesh from his bones. I will make him suffer like I have suffered. I can smell him. I can sense him. Hiding below, shuffling with his pack."

But she does not stand up, does not make any move to leave the room. She sobs silently to herself, muttering under her breath.

"I am hideous. Vile. Disgusting!"

OOC: All - she is clearly not leaving the room of her own violation. She hasn't attacked you, but she is also clearly a trapped undead spirit who has not been able to rest. She does not appear to want to engage with you much as she is rather focused on her own misery.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 18, 2008)

"Aldern?" Jokad blurts incredulously.  "That meek nobleman?  He killed you?"

He suddenly remembers he is conversing with a ghost and his jaws slam shut like a castle gate.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 19, 2008)

The thin voice whispers out sadly. "That 'meek' nobleman was my husband!"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 19, 2008)

hewligan said:


> The thin voice whispers out sadly. "That 'meek' nobleman was my husband!"





From the doorway Jovik speaks up "Then let us be the tools of your justice. Aid us and we shall wreck your vengance upon him. Show us how to find him and we shall make him pay for his crimes and sins." says Jovik.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 19, 2008)

Jokad is dumbstruck.  Beyond the absurdity of the fact that he is having a conversation with a ghost he is having a hard time believing foppish Aldern Foxglove is some sadistic murderer.

The fact that he knows us is does add some credibility.  A lot actually.  Still... Aldern?

Jokad's head continues to spin as he looks to Danth for direction as to how we deal with this entity.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 20, 2008)

The horrific form of the woman once again unfolds herself. You can see the hideous crick in her neck where it appears to have been broken, causing her head to slide gently to one side over and over again as she then slowly corrects it. Her back too has angles that suggest broken bones. And yet she has clearly been changed by her undeath. There is evil in her eyes, and her fingers at twice as long as normal and appear to be little more than sharpened bone. She emanates a freezing chill that feels composed as much of hatred as it does of actual cold.

She stands before you, flinching once again at the mirror, before shrieking "I have had enough of this misery!" at the top of her lungs and thrusting her arm into the mirror. The glass shatters and falls to the ground.

She moves now, towards you, towards the door, screaming.

"I CAN SMELL YOU ALDERN! I CAN SMELL YOUR FEAR! I AM COMING!!!"

You move aside nervously, Mal banging up against the leg of Kael as the dog hunches and growls protectively before his master. But it is as if she doesn't care for your presence. She walks past, almost floating, towards the stairs. Screaming as she goes. As she moves past you can see your breath rise on the chill air. Each and every one of you feels a chill run through your bones, feels the sting in your eyes, as the air turns briefly to ice.

And then she is past and moving fast towards the stairs.

"I WILL TAKE THE HEAD FROM YOUR SHOULDERS ALDERN!!!" she screams.

OOC: She appears to be heading downstairs, and also appears to know where she is going. You can either follow her, or continue exploring.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2008)

Jovik shoots Jokad a wided eyed look that quickly turns into a mischievious grin before Jovik tosses his dagger in the air and catches it as he follows behind the spectre.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2008)

"Follow her," says Danth, jogging after the Spectre. "But keep aware, and do not trust the spirit not to turn on us."


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 21, 2008)

"You know, it's not often that one gets to see the slain gain justice," says Kael with a cool smile and nod. "I definitely think he's gonna get his just desserts, hopefully she won't turn on us when she's done."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 21, 2008)

You follow the swiftly moving undead woman as she walks at speed down the curving stairwell and back to the ground floor. She moves past the large stuffed animal, seeming to hiss at it as she walks close to it. Kael feels the chill again as he moves near, and cannot help himself from keeping close to the wall and as far away from the animal as possible. This time it does not move, but everyone can feel the sorcerer's discomfort.

Iesha moves to the large rug and takes the door to the left of it, twisting the handle down and pulling the door open towards her. She moves quickly inside.

Following her plunges you into darkness for a moment, before the light from your weapons seems to push back the darkness far enough to offer at least some visibility. The doorway leads immediately to a small stone staircase that leads straight down. The steps are heavily worn, curving under a century of footfall. The walls are bare stone here, in stark contrast to the decaying grandeur in the house above. The walls feel close and damp.

You move quickly down the steps and into the chamber below. It appears to be a sizeable kitchen. A large oak table, its surface covered with moldy stains and rat droppings, sits in the center of this large kitchen. Shelves line the walls, and an oversized fireplace dominates the northeast portion of the room. The shelves in the southwest wall are in a much greater state of disarray, and two one-foot-wide cracks in the wall near the floor lead south into the earth beyond the basement walls.

Iesha seems intent on her destination, and is growing more fevered in her screaming litany of abuse. She shouts at Aldern, screeching at the top of her lungs, telling him in no uncertain terms how she will rip the flesh from his bones. She moves left to the far wall and the door that stands there. As she moves you can hear a rapidly growing susurrus of oily diseased rat bodies slithering through tight confines. Then this combines with a rising wave of rodent squeaks that grow nearer and nearer.

As you move through the room you watch Iesha reach the door and throw it open. She it through and out of sight.

You can hear the thick press of rat bodies coming at you like a wave, but they are not yet visible.

You have at least a little time, before the rats appear. They may just be rats, driven by hunger, but the noise they make and the cloying dark of the room makes you feel claustrophobic.






OOC: You can try and follow Iesha, ignoring the rat noises, or you can prepare or move somewhere else, or whatever, really. Let me know your actions.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 22, 2008)

Jokad's eyes flash to the large cracks in the kitchen wall at the sound of the rustling.  He hesitates for only a second before turning left and hustling after the ghost.

"The real fight lies ahead boys.  Last one through shuts the door."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

Danth follows on Jokad's heels, hoping they aren't getting themselves in over their heads. The cleric was ready, though, and he felt the presence of Sarenae surrounding him, ready to aid the group at his call.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Rat Swarms*

You follow Jokad's lead, moving swiftly after Iesha, trying to ignore the scratching noises. And then the rats break from their cover behind the walls. They pour out by the hundreds, wave after wave crawling over one another's bodies in order to reach you. Their flesh looks diseased, the fur missing in patches to reveal red welts and white leaking sores pockmark their bodies.

The noise is terrible. A wave of screaming and squealing. You can sense their hunger as they scrabble desperately to reach you.

That is when you start to run. Jokad reaches the open door that Iesha went through and sprints inside. He stands there, holding the door ready to slam it shut. Kael and Mal make it through next, then Jovik. Danth, bringing up the rear, feels the first rat slithering over his foot as he moves into the corridor after Jokad. Tens of rats follow him in, their teeth bared as they try to nip at his leather boots. Jokad slams the door hard. You hear a sickening crunch as it crushes the bodies of a few rats that followed close behind. At your feet you have perhaps 10 to 15 diseased rats snapping and spitting.

Danth leads the way, slamming down on one with his weapon, watching the splatter of blood that marks its demise. Jovik crushes on under foot, and Kael kicks one hard into the wall. It drags itself off, nursing a twisted back. The others break, then, running into the darkness ahead, seeking a safe haven.

Behind the door you hear the hungry snuffling of many hundreds of rats. Unless you can find a safe exit you are going to have to head back through that room on your way out. Still, that is something to worry about later!

OOC: I will post the map update later. Also, can you post in the OOC thread to let me know if you are around at Christmas, or if I should be pausing the game.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2008)

A shiver runs down Danth's spine. "That was most unpleasant." The young cleric looks about at his companions. "Whichever of you dismissed the idea of burning this place to the ground, I hope you are now reconsidering the notion."

The priest then turns to consider there new surroundings, making sure that the group is in no immediate danger.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 24, 2008)

"Foul little things," spats Kael as he fights off a shiver. "I think we've covered burning this place to the ground, several times, now. It'll definitely be a going away present, that's for sure."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 24, 2008)

Jovik scrapes the rat gore off his foot and nods in agreement. "Once we find Aldern and figure out what this pack is, we burn this place to the ground." agrees Jovik


----------



## hewligan (Dec 25, 2008)

You can hear the press of tiny diseased bodies behind the door, scratching and squealing in hunger and hatred. Ahead you see the corridor turns to the left, and you can hear screams of frustration from Iesha.

As you move forward you see a heavy iron door, and while patches of rust mar its face it remains quite sturdy. Iesha bangs her long fingers upon the iron surface, scraping for some purchase, and failing to find any shrieks in rage.

OOC: The door requires a DC30 open lock or a DC28 strength check. Not easy!


----------



## hewligan (Dec 25, 2008)

OOC: Please see OOC post! I need you all to level up to level 5 as soon as possible (certainly within the next week). More info in the OOC post.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 25, 2008)

hewligan said:


> You can hear the press of tiny diseased bodies behind the door, scratching and squealing in hunger and hatred. Ahead you see the corridor turns to the left, and you can hear screams of frustration from Iesha.
> 
> As you move forward you see a heavy iron door, and while patches of rust mar its face it remains quite sturdy. Iesha bangs her long fingers upon the iron surface, scraping for some purchase, and failing to find any shrieks in rage.
> 
> OOC: The door requires a DC30 open lock or a DC28 strength check. Not easy!




Jovik kneels next to the door, he studies it for a moment, takes a deep breath and tries to ignore the shrieking ghost and scurrying rats as he methodically works at the lock.

OOC: Take 20 on the open lock, gives me a 32


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 25, 2008)

With the serious work underway, Kael and Mal give Jovik some room, but stand watch, as best they can, over the small area, hopefully nothing unexpected comes pouring out onto them.

OOC

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 12, Touch 12, Flatfooted 10
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level   5 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2008)

Danth too stands vigilant, both blade and faith readied as he waits for Jovik to finish picking the lock. He readies some of his protective spells to be cast prior to the rogue opening the door.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 26, 2008)

Jovik works carefully, with focus and steady fingers, but he can feel that 'thing' at his side. It emanates such a chill, he can feel it biting deep into his fingers as he works at the door. Jovik focuses on his work. This was something he was always good at. For some reason, despite being someone who jumped from trouble to trouble (or fun to fun in his mind), he could always find the focus and patience when it came to real work. Not real work like his father defined it, but real work in the sense of trap springing, or lock picking, or ... well, there were other skills he practiced, but nothing that his mother would have liked to hear about.

He focused, and then he heard the lock click. He didn't even allow himself a smile. The presence at his side was too powerful, too full of hatred, too cold. As he turned the handle and pushed the door forward, he noticed the frost that had formed upon the iron door and the imprint his hand left in the thin layer of ice. His knuckles looked blue.

Jovik stepped back quickly and let the revenant slip through.

She continues to move with certainty and pace, turning left and then forcing open a wooden door on the inside wall and moving inside. You move inside the room after her.

This room looks to have once been some sort of arcane workshop, although little remains but broken glassware, shattered jars of pottery that contain dust and mold, and several rusty instruments and tools. 

A row of soggy books sits on the northern end of a workbench along the western wall. At the other end of the workbench, what looks like three iron birdcages sit, each containing a dead diseased rat. To the east, two stained-glass windows loom. The northern window depicts a thin man with gaunt features drinking a foul-looking brew of green fluid, while the southern one shows the same man but in an advanced state of decay, as if he had been dead for several weeks. His arms raised and head thrown back in triumph, his rotting body turns to smoke and spirals into a seven-sided box.

Danth, moving into the room after Kael and Mal, feels a sudden unnatural urge to cross the room and examine the books. The flood of emotion and the compulsion to move across the room towards the books is frightening, but then the fear sinks down and is drowned beneath different emotions. Someone else's emotions.

When he does so, he is flooded with information about Vorel Foxglove, the man who originally built Foxglove Manor. He was a necromancer and was seeking the path to lichdom here in this house. You see glimpses of him poring over ancient texts to learn the rituals, gathering strange and disturbing components for the lich transformation potion, building his phylactery (using the harvested souls of four of the world’s longest-lived creatures: a sphinx, a treant, a kraken, and a roc), finally culminating in a vision of Vorel drinking the lich potion and doubling over in agony. 

Suddenly, you realize you are Vorel’s wife, and it is too late – your husband has done some horrible thing and you need to get out of here! But first you need to get upstairs and make sure your daughter Lorey is safe! Hurry, hurry! 

OOC: If anyone tries to stop Danth, he needs to make a DC 16 Will save – if he fails, he is going to run back upstairs, although of course that will actually take him back to the room with the hordes of swarming rats!! If Danth succeeds, he snaps out of his vision.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 27, 2008)

Watching the spectre screech and wail as Jovik furiously worked the lock was a sight Jokad would not soon forget.  He was rather impressed with Jovik's concentration but he'd never admit that to him.

After what seemed like an eternity an audible click cut through the cold still air.  And then they were off again, chasing after the supernatural form of Aldern's wronged wife and into some type of long used wizard's lab.  Jokad's gaze was immediately drawn to the two bizarre stained glass windows and their gruesome pictures.

"Who would pay someone to make that?", he starts to question before he notices Danth pull up short.

Jokad's first thought is that the ghost has tricked them or done something but then he sees Danth has the thousand yard stare.

"What is it?" the big man starts to say before Danth takes a paniced step back toward the rat infested kitchen.

Jokad reaches out to grab his arm...

OOC:  Jokad will try and stop Danth if he doesn't make the save.Roll Lookup
INit 19, melee touch (grab) hit AC 25


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Danth too stands vigilant, both blade and faith readied as he waits for Jovik to finish picking the lock. He readies some of his protective spells to be cast prior to the rogue opening the door.




*OOC: Sorry, meant to post a spell, but had to update Danth to Level 5 first. Danth cast Magic Circle vrs Evil while Jovik worked the lock...duration is 50 minutes, 10' radius around Danth, and provides he and his companions in the radius +2 AC vrs evil, and +2 resistance bonus on saves. 

Also note: It blocks attempts to possess or exert mental control over Danth and those in the radius...not sure how you want to rule that works with the haunted house Hewligan. But just in case you still want a save for Danth:

Will Save: 24, or 26 with +2 from spell
*_


Danth's will and faith in Sarenae are far to strong to be overcome by the visions and emotions being visited upon him by the house. He brings a hand to his head and growls, shaking the visions from his head. "Ye gods, this place is awful!"


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]_


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Also note: It blocks attempts to possess or exert mental control over Danth and those in the radius...not sure how you want to rule that works with the haunted house Hewligan.




OOC: I am always of the opinion that if a player utilises his character's strengths in such a way that they alter or offset part of the challenge of an adventure then that means you are using your character well. It is just as valid an action as a fighter using his physical strength to defeat a monster. Magic Circle is a very good spell to use in the current environment, and should at least shield you from some of the more invasive hauntings (visions, etc., may remain). So, in short - use your character to his fullest as Paizo adventures are set to be tough.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sounds good, Hewligan. Thanks. And yes, I've heard how tough Paizo's adventures are. *

Danth looks around at the faces of his companions. He touches the beautifully wrought gold holy symbol around his neck as he speaks. "Sarenae will protect us from the worst that this place has to throw at us. You must stay close to me, though. And I'm afraid the spell won't last long. Less than an hour, to be sure. We must make haste."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2008)

You can hear Iesha ahead of you, but she has moved out of sight. A wooden door next to the one you came through has been thrown open by her. Moving in leads to a short corridor that, after 10 feet, stops at another door. This one lies swinging on its hinges, broken by Iesha as she moves unstoppably to her husband and killer.

Piles of broken stone, dirt, and a few ruined pickaxes line the edges of this room. The floor in the middle of the room has been torn up to reveal an ancient set of stone spiral stairs, obviously of much older construction than the surrounding basement, winding deep into the bedrock below. A foul stink, like that of rotten meat, wafts up on a cold breeze from the darkness. 

You can hear Iesha descend the steps below you, not from her footfall (for there is none), but from the whispering vengeance that leaks from her lips. What strikes you most is that she has stopped screaming now, as if sensing her prey is close.






OOC: I can assume that you will descend, and will do so unless you post otherwise, however, if you do want to go back and search the big room, or check out the stained glass windows, or even stop to prepare some protective spells, or anything else (like running away - there is always time to run away), then let me know.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 29, 2008)

"We'll need all the edges we can find," says Kael with a nod, oddly enough Mal seems to nod, too. "While it's vile, it's not enough for the Wolves of Sandpointe, I think."

The later statement is said with a fraternal smile for each of you, again mimicked by Mal, before the descent begins.

OOC

By the way, I posted this awhile back, but I figured I'd share it, as I commissioned a portrait of Kael by J. Cayne.

[sblock=Portrait of Kael and Mal]




[/sblock]

Yes, Kael is for going down, too.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 29, 2008)

OOC:  Are we continuing down or not?  That is my vote.


IC:  Jokad hesitates for a brief second at the top of the stairs to make sure his friends are still behind him.  He nervously figets with a small vial in his belt pouch as he awaits the group decision.



OOC:  Jokad will drink his potion of barkskin+2 before decending the stairs.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2008)

*Yes, we are descending.*


Danth follows Jokad down the stairs, helping to light the way with _Crimson Dawn's_ flaming blade. As the move down the stairs, the cleric takes the time to quietly say a prayer, calling upon Sarenae for her blessings.


*Danth is going to cast Bless prior to reaching the bottom of the stairs.*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 30, 2008)

The stairs end in a limestone cavern. The walls drip with moisture, and swaths of black and dark blue mold grow in spiraling, tangled patterns on the floor, ceiling, and walls. Bits of rubble and broken bones clutter the floor, and a rhythmic sound—as of the breathing of some immense creature—echoes through the cave from three tunnels, one to the north and two to the west. Of the two western tunnels, the southernmost one seems to be a relatively new creation.

Iesha seems to sniff the air, a few feet before you, as if trying to judge which of the three branching tunnels to take. The natural caverns to the left gets short shrift, as she sniffs and then dismisses it.

And then, while she seems to be trying to discern his scent or essence in the thin underground air, you hear an explosion of noise.

Footsteps running, voices raised, drawing close. The voices are those of the grave. Iesha growls a low, almost animal noise, and braces herself (she is effectively on the square labelled B31). Ghouls approach, in number!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 1, 2009)

Jovik rolls his eyes and shoots Jokad a dirty look. He heads to the side of the cavern entrance hammering in a dagger.

"Ghouls! Frickin' ghouls. Yoy can't have some normal guy hunting you with orcs or bugbears or kobolds. No you have to have some lunatic with ghouls after you"

rants Jovik as he ties off some rope to the dagger and heads to the other side and hammers in another dagger and ties off the rope.

Jovik stands back and checks his work then stands next to Jokad, Gull's Wing in his left, Goblin Hook in his right.

Staring down the halls he adds one last taunt to Jokad "If they paralyze you, I am drawing on your face." he says with a grin 


ooc: yeah, it's a quick and primitive trip line about a foot off the ground, but I figure ghouls aren't the most perceptive bunch


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2009)

"Stay close so that you take advantage of Sarenae's protections," says Danth to his companions. "And don't let them surround us." The cleric quickly goes over his spells in his head and takes a deep breath to steady himself. With his sword and his faith, he was ready to face the approaching undead.



*Magic Circle vrs Evil in effect, duration 50 minutes*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 2, 2009)

*Round 1: Hordes of Ghouls*

Jovik stands back, looking at his impromptu trip rope. The daggers aren't holding particularly well in the stone cracks he levered them into, but it will have to do.

You can hear the footsteps grow louder, the hungry voices rising in taunts against you. And then they appear at the edge of the light cast by your weapons. There are many of them pouring from two of the stone corridors.

OOC: Round 1 initiative and action rolls please. I have shown the expected positions at the start of this round, but feel free to correct me if you want to change positions.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 2, 2009)

Upon hearing the ghouls, Kael pulls his dagger from it's sheath and uses it to clip a piece of leather from his tack. Yet, as the piece of leather is clipped, arcane words mutter forth from Kael's lips and an eldritch glow issues forth from the dagger and consumes the scrap of leather. With the sundering of the leather scrap, an unseen, but palpable force surrounds the individual forms of Kael and Mal.

"Guard, Mal," says Kael to his familiar, who nods in return and takes up an aggressive stance.

OOC

Mage Armor adds +4 AC bonus to both myself and Mal, which shall last for the next 5 IC hours.

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #302 - Initiative (1d20+2=11)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC (via Mage Armor) 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal's AC is now 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   4 of 6   
2nd-level   5 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 2, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry guys.  Spotty internet access at the moment.  I'm fine with Jokad's positioning and he is planning on just having a hack fest.

Current stats: AC 21, HP 48, AT +10 to hit, Dmg 1d8+4+1d6 fire

He will probably go with a PWR AT 2 making him +8 to hit, 1d8+6+1d6 fire

PS:  remember he has *cleave*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2009)

Danth steps forward with full confidence in Sarenae, presenting his holy symbol to the ghouls pouring out of the tunnel toward him. "Feel the cleansing fire of the Dawnflower, and return to your graves!" Taking care to keep from catching Isesha, Danth begins channeling the power of Sarenae, becoming a living conduit of his goddess' power. 



*AC 21 vrs evil, HP 38/38
Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (currently will protect Danth, Jovik and Jokad, depending on how you count squares)

Initiative: 13
Turn Undead Check: 17 
Turn Damage: 13

Based on these rolls, Danth can turn up to a 7 hit dice undead, and affects a total of 13 hit dice. This should affect all 4 ghouls, and if they are only 2 HD ghouls, he should destroy all 4 of them.*


----------



## Fenris (Jan 3, 2009)

1d20+3=6 

Jovik waits to get a clear shot and then tosses Gull's Wing at the lead ghoul. The spectral form of Iesha throws off his aim, luckily Gull's Wing flys back to his hand.

1d20+7=9, 1d4+2=3


----------



## hewligan (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC: Apologies - I had guests over this weekend. I will post an update Monday.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2009)

OOC:  Ok - back to regular internet for a few days at least.

IC:  Jokad hesitates for a moment before stepping in to fill the gap in the northern most corridor.  Whitefire blazes hungrily in his hand as the howls of the slavering ghouls approach.

"Stay behind me Kael... and try not to get anything on you!" he says with a maniacal grin.


OOC:  Init 4, Hit AC 15 for 9 sword and 6 fire damage - based on the positioning I don't think a cleave is possible.
Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2009)

*Round 1: Ghoulish Smackdown*

OOC: Init order: ghouls in right tunnel (14, Danth (13), Kael (11), Iesha (8, Jovik (6), Jokad (4), ghouls in left tunnel (3

The ghoul is upon Jokad before he can prepare, clawing and biting at him with all of the frenzied hunger of the undead. He bats away its lunging jaw, grabbing its right hand just inches from his face, but then he feels the cold fingers of its left hand whip across the side of his face. The Shoanti moves his head back as quickly as he can, feeling the bony fingers skim just out of reach of him. He can smell the stench of death and rotten meat upon them.

Danth can hear the grunt from Jokad as the first ghoul makes contact. The young priest steps forward with full confidence in Sarenae, presenting his holy symbol to the ghouls pouring out of the tunnel toward him. "Feel the cleansing fire of the Dawnflower, and return to your graves!" Taking care to keep from catching Isesha, Danth begins channeling the power of Sarenae, becoming a living conduit of his goddess' power. 

He can feel the power surge forward, he can see the wave of it crash into the ghouls, its cleansing light temporarily bathing them in brilliance. The creature nearest shrieks and turns, fleeing into the ghoul behind it. You catch a glimpse of its all-too-human eyes, and the terror held within them. it is as if it has seen its own unmaking. The second ghoul turns too, and soon all four of them are fleeing from the young priest as fast as they can, back the way they came. Iesha screams her vengeance and disappears down the tunnel after them.

OOC: Ghouls have +2 turn resistance, to make them equivalent of 4HD, so you made them flee, but you can not destroy them. Still, Iesha is after them with a vengeance now, and you have bought yourself some time.

Kael, standing back too far to participate in the initial blooding, focuses instead on the long fight ahead, and casts a protective spell upon himself. The young sorcerer senses that there is much more bloodletting to come!

Jovik tries to send his dagger after the fleeing ghouls in the left tunnel, but Iesha moves in front of his line of sight, and he has to deflect the throw at the last minute. He curses not-so-silently under his breath.

Jokad, finding himself off balance from the charge forward into the gap, and then the subsequent blocking maneuver, does what he does best. Lacking grace, lacking anything that even looks like a proper combat move, he turns on the ball of his foot and half drives / half falls forward onto his foe, Whitefire blazing before him. He yells out some half bitten scream as his blade slides deep into the chest of the ghoul before him, sending forward a spray of stinking, black bloody ichor. Jokad can hear the blade hissing as the flames choke temporarily upon the wet innards of the beast.

The ghoul grabs the blade with both hands, as a terrible scream escapes from its mouth, a half gurgled plea as muck and blood boils up into its mouth. When the scream dies, it gives one last great shake, falling backwards against its compatriot.

OOC: 1 ghoul dead.

OOC: Can everyone please make their round 2 init, move, attack rolls please.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2009)

OOC:  Jokad FORT save = 24, good to go..
Roll Lookup

AC 21, hps 45/48

Rd 2  - Init 18, Hit AC 17 for 10 sword and 6 fire damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1880428/


IC:  Jokad laughs manicially in the face of the putrid ghoul as Whitefire punches into its diseased guts.  The stench of burning flesh fills the room as he pulls the blade free with a hiss.  Before the body can even hit the floor he is already closing on another target.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

*OOC to Hewligan: By my reckoning, the ghoul missed Jokad with its attack, as Danth's Magic Circle vrs Evil bumps Jokad's AC to 21...or are you ruling he is too far away?
*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC to Hewligan: By my reckoning, the ghoul missed Jokad with its attack, as Danth's Magic Circle vrs Evil bumps Jokad's AC to 21...or are you ruling he is too far away?
> *




OOC:  Jokad's AC is 21 regardless because of the potion of Barkskin he drank before coming down the stairs (+2 natural bonus).  If I do in fact get a bump from your magic circle it's even higher.  I didn't pay any attention to what hewligan rolled to hit.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC to Hewligan: By my reckoning, the ghoul missed Jokad with its attack, as Danth's Magic Circle vrs Evil bumps Jokad's AC to 21...or are you ruling he is too far away?
> *




OOC: His AC was boosted to 21 by the Magic Circle, but then he used a Power Attack +2 to reduce his AC to 19 again and improve his attack, so the ghoul attack of 19 should hit. If I have got this wrong then I have to admit to being on the wrong side of 2 glasses of very nice wine at the moment 

EDIT: ARGH!!! Undone by a forgotten about Barkskin potion. Oh how I hate my clever players! I will update the Round 1 post above now, so check back in 5 minutes to see the changes.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: His AC was boosted to 21 by the Magic Circle, but then he used a Power Attack +2 to reduce his AC to 19 again and improve his attack, so the ghoul attack of 19 should hit. If I have got this wrong then I have to admit to being on the wrong side of 2 glasses of very nice wine at the moment
> 
> EDIT: ARGH!!! Undone by a forgotten about Barkskin potion. Oh how I hate my clever players! I will update the Round 1 post above now, so check back in 5 minutes to see the changes.





*OOC: Also, Power Attack doesn't reduce Jokad's AC, it reduces his Attack Bonues to hit the enemy. I think you may be thinking of the charge action...*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 6, 2009)

OOC:  Look... you guys are really going to screw me up.  I'm counting on you all to keep me straight on 3.5 rules.

AC 21 (maybe more for Magic Circle), HP 48/48

*Rd 2 actions from post #309*



> Rd 2 - Init 18, Hit AC 17 for 10 sword and 6 fire damage
> Roll Lookup





IC:  Jokad shakes off the thrashing death throes of the lead ghoul and spins forward to attack the next in line.  It too would feel the sting of Whitefire as the big Shoanti hacks deeply into ribs and putrified organs.  

The stench was awful.  The hacked mess would raise the gorge of a lesser man.

Jokad was laughing.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 6, 2009)

Jovik looks to Danth with an approving nod, sees the mess Jokad is making, and asks Danth "Looks like Jokad has them should be help him out or go after these to ran off?"

OOC: Trying to figure out what to do for R2. I can't get a shot at a ghoul,and Jokad has them undercontrol I would bet. But I don;t want to split the party either.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Also, Power Attack doesn't reduce Jokad's AC, it reduces his Attack Bonues to hit the enemy. I think you may be thinking of the charge action...*




Ha ha ... no, I wasn't thinking of charge, I was just a bit drunk and trying to do the game post ad-hoc from my rather sozzled memory 

I have learned a valuable lesson


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2009)

With a quick gesture, Kael issues forth three bolts of eldritch power from his outstretched hand, two bolts blasting into the ghoul nearest to Jokad and one into the furthest.

OOC

PS3s can be very distracting, really sorry, I'll be better from here on out. 

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #317 - Initiative (1d20+2=9)
Post #317 - Magic Missiles (2d4+2=5, 1d4+1=2)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC (via Mage Armor) 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal's AC is now 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   3 of 6   
2nd-level   5 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2009)

Danth shakes his head at Jovik. "No, we shouldn't split. We have no idea what lurks ahead." He steps nearer Jokad. "Jokad, Kael, fall back so that we can lend a hand." 



*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 38/38
Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (currently will protect Danth, Jovik and Jokad, depending on how you count squares)

5' step right (this should bring Jokad, Kael and Mal under protection of Magic Circle.)
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth shakes his head at Jovik. "No, we shouldn't split. We have no idea what lurks ahead." He steps nearer Jokad. "Jokad, Kael, fall back so that we can lend a hand.




"Awww C'mon!  Just cause you scared all your fun away don't come and steal mine!"


OOC:  Let's see how rd2 plays out before I respond any further.  Kael and I should kill ghoul #2 this round.  If that only leaves one left Jokad ain't falling back   hehe.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Let's see how rd2 plays out before I respond any further.  Kael and I should kill ghoul #2 this round.  If that only leaves one left Jokad ain't falling back   hehe.





*OOC: Fair enough...but from Danth's position, he can't tell how many ghouls are left!  *


----------



## hewligan (Jan 7, 2009)

*Round 2: Kicking Ghoul Butt*

OOC: Init order: Jokad (18), Friadoc (9), ghouls (4), 

From somewhere up ahead you can hear the sounds of battle, screams and shouts. It sounds like Iesha has found herself some action.

Jokad shouts his response to Jovik as he swings once more into action. This is too much fun to leave to a fisherman!

Too much fun, and too easy! His sword strikes into the charging ghoul, taking a three inch chunk out of the side of its skull and sending it crashing to the cavern floor. Its companion, still dressed in remnants of a once fine city gentleman's garb, bares its hideous, needle-like teeth and lunges forward. Kael's magical bolts drive into it, pulling a scream from its chest, and leaving smouldering marks where they hit.

The ghoul barrels into Jokad, buts its flailing attacks are unable to penetrate the deep armour of the barbarian, and he kicks it back easily.

OOC: (it made a 5 step move and then full attack, missing with all three)

OOC: Init and actions for round 3 please. Only 1 ghoul left here now.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 7, 2009)

Jovik gives Danth a nod in response and with a mischievious grin, starts to juggle five daggers as he waits for Jokad to finish his fun.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 8, 2009)

"Sorry Danth the last one is mine.  If you're gonna follow you might want to be careful where you step... it's a hell of a mess.  HA HA!!"


OOC:  Init 5, Hit AC 19 for 13 sword and 1 fire
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2009)

Danth can only smile at his companion's enjoyment of the slaughter. While the cleric certainly didn't mind using his blade in the defense of innocents, or in confrontation with evil, neither did he relish the combat quite the way that Jokad always seemed to. Still, there was no doubting that the warrior was effective.

Feeling that perhaps the final confrontation with their enemy would come soon, the cleric again touches his holy symbol and offers up a prayer to the Dawnflower. "Blessed Sarenae, Lady of Sun and Fire, grant us your favor; lend strength to our arms, and courage to our hearts..."


*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 38/38
Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (currently will protect Danth, Jovik and Jokad, depending on how you count squares)

Cast Bless, 5 minute duration, provides all companions a +1 attack bonus, and +1 vrs fear saves.

*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 8, 2009)

OOC: Init order: Ghoul (7), Jokad (5)

Jokad is on a roll. He bats away the remaining ghoul's useless attacks, before doing what he does best. Heck, the damn thing was already injured by Kael's magic, so it only felt like half a victory, still, the fact that he managed to sever its head from its shoulders and watch it go bouncing along the roughly hewn corridor for a few moments before rolling to a rest against the wall.

He wanted to revel in his glory for just a second. Three ghouls dead and not a scratch on him! But there wasn't time to revel. Not now. He could hear the sounds of combat up ahead, the screaming of Iesha and the voices of others, raised in anger, hatred, and fear!

OOC: Congrats!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2009)

"Forward!" calls Danth, pushing at Jokad to get him moving toward the sounds of battle ahead.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2009)

"Like he needs any encouragement" says Jovik sarcastically as he tucks awaya daggers one by one until only Gull's Wing and Goblin Hook fly through the air and finally come to rest, one in each hand.
"Alright, let's go finish this." says Jovik followint he other with an ear out behind him for any pursuit.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 10, 2009)

You move forward quickly through the rough hewn and dripping tunnels. The rock is old, with limescale deposits from endless drips leaving thin stalactites, like fingers, hanging in thick clusters from the ceiling that lies only a half foot above your heads.

The sounds of fighting grows nearer. You move quickly through a small, empty cave (B34), seeing that the corridor up ahead splits in two. You take a quick glance to the left opening, but the dark corridor there reveals nothing, and the conflict is all too clearly coming from up ahead. You move on.


The cramped tunnel opens into a vertiginous gulf here (B36), a cathedral-like cavern with a roof arching thirty feet overhead and dropping into a sloshing pool of foamy seawater fifty feet below. A steep stone ledge winds down to these surging depths, its slope glistening with moisture and mold. Narrow fissures wind into the rock face to the northwest, rivulets of water dripping down from them across the sloping ledge into darkness. A stone door stands in the northern wall about halfway down the slope.







You can see Iesha. She is swarmed, surrounded by two human ghouls and another four shorter creatures that look for all the world like Thistletop Goblins, only with the same ghoulish taint as the humans. At her feet lie two dead ghouls, one with both arms ripped from its body. In the steep slope that drops towards the pit you can see another corpse, or at least the remnants of another corpse. 

Iesha has been busy, but it has taken its toll upon her. She looks weak, she is surrounded, and you can see that the goblins appear to be getting through her defenses.

As you enter the room one of the ghouls turns to face you and sneers. It is the last motion he makes, before Iesha uses his distraction to tear the head from his shoulders.

OOC: The pit is deep and the edges are slick. If you get within 1 square you are going to have to make a save versus slipping in (just to warn you).

I will post the combat map shortly. Initiatives and actions are required! Oh, and no sign of Aldern yet!


----------



## hewligan (Jan 10, 2009)

Note: Round 1 will have to include any move action, etc. Can you also remind me in your post of any bonuses to AC and attack. I think Jokad has barkskin + Magic Circle + Bless, others have Magic Circle + Bless, depending on how close to Danth you remain. If i am missing stuff let me know!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

Seeing that force of arms is the best bet here to help the beseiged Iesha, Danth twirls _Crimson Dawn_ in hand and rushes forward to the apparition's aid. His path carriers him along the wall, where he engages the closest of the tainted goblins. His curved blade cuts the air, and then strikes the foe...cutting and scorching flesh.


*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 38/38

Initiative: 18
Attack: 25 (natural 18 - THREAT)
Confirm: 9 (DAMN!)
Damage: 9 (5 + 4 fire)

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion)
- Bless, 50' burst at spellcasting, 5 minute duration, provides all companions a +1 attack bonus, and +1 vrs fear saves.
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 11, 2009)

Jovik springs into action, hurling Gull's Wing at the ghoul but misses him wide as Gull's Wing arcs back



[sblock=OOC]
Init
1d20+3=23 

1d20+7=12, 1d4+2=3 

Darn it wasted the 20 on init, and I have sucked in combat lately.

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 11, 2009)

Securing a clear line of sight from the entry way, Kael gestures with his left, from which a fiery ray lances forth toward the ghoul.

With the battle launch, Mal turns and watches behind Kael, keeping his eyes peeled between the tunnel they came from and the tunnel that they have not gone down.

OOC

Once again; sorry for the delay, life just curveballed me a bit, but I should have seen it coming better. No worries, though, it's all good and life moves forward.

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #332 - Initiative (1d20+2=15)
Post #332 - Ranged Touch Attack: Scorching Ray (1d20+4=21)
Post #332 - Scorching Ray Damage (4d6=9)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   4 of 6   
2nd-level   4 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 12, 2009)

A grin splits Jokad's face a split second before he rushes headlong into the fray.  He sees Danth wisely moves along the wall to attack the southern-most goblin and Kael's lance of fire badly wounds the ghoul to the left of Iesha.  That leaves the perfect opening for the wild-eyed shoanti.  He rushes into the spot between both enemies.

He is far too eager to make the kill however and fails to watch his footing on the slick rock.  Whitefire misses the mark and Jokad is suddenly vulnrable as he tries to regain his balance.


OOC:  I didn't bother rolling initiative as I assumed it would easier to go after everyone else since they already posted.  Jokad charges the goblin south of Iesha hitting AC 12 which I assume is not going to get it done.  The charge also reduces his AC to 19 until his next turn.
Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2009)

*Round 1: It's The Pits*

OOC: Initiative: Goblin ghoul on Danth (23, Jovik (23), Danth (18), Kael (15), Jokad, All the others

As Danth runs forward towards the nearest goblin, the little thing turns towards him. For the first time the young priest can see the horror of it. It has turned towards death, half decayed, one eye dripping from its socket, the other an orange glowing orb that drills into Danth as he moves close. It is unarmed, but it bares it teeth at Danth, and literally throws itself forward, slavering and growling like some starving predator.

Danth is momentarily taken aback by the ferocity of the little thing as it attaches itself to his neck, its teeth sinking deep into his flesh. He cannot help but scream!

OOC: It hits with its bite attack (roll) for 7hp damage and the requirement for a paralysis save DC13 Fortitude

Jovik watches the battle unfold, seeing Danth take a hit, before he springs into action, hurling Gull's Wing at the ghoul. The chaos of battle sends his aim wide. He tuts to himself as he watches as Gull's Wing arcs back.

Danth, hurting like hell, forgets about composure. This is not a battle where he is fighting against normal men with normal fears, and where combat unfolds carefully and nervously as both parties size up one another. No, this is just mayhem. He has a goblin stuck to his neck. He can feel the chill from its bit slowly working its way through his neck and knows that the paralysis will soon be upon him unless he can fight it off. He thrusts Crimson Dawn upwards hard and fast towards his own face, hoping to strike the goblin ghoul from him. He feels Crimson Dawn hit hard and true and hears the goblin scream once, a short, half scream. And then the thing is off him, falling backwards to the earth in a crumpled heap, its teeth still bared!

OOC: Okay, so I let your action stand, but you still need to make the fort save or you are going to be paralysed.

Securing a clear line of sight from the entry way, Kael gestures with his left, from which a fiery ray lances forth toward the ghoul. It hits with some power, pushing the ghoul back a half step and breaking off his attack on Iesha. The ghoul turns to observe who attacked it, but seems to shrug and return to its attack against Iesha, just as Jokad powers towards it.

A grin splits Jokad's face a split second before he rushes headlong into the fray. He sees Danth wisely moves along the wall to attack the southern-most goblin and Kael's lance of fire badly wounds the ghoul to the left of Iesha. That leaves the perfect opening for the wild-eyed shoanti. He rushes into the spot between both enemies.

He is far too eager to make the kill however and fails to watch his footing on the slick rock. Whitefire misses the mark and Jokad is suddenly vulnrable as he tries to regain his balance.

The ghoul doesn't ignore this attack, though. It turns now and launches itself with fury at Jokad.

Jokad isn't having any of it, though. He calmly bats away attack after attack, turning the flailing claws away with ease (its rolls).

Jokad, though, feels the chill and discomfort of Iesha as she stands next to him, and it is not a sensation he much enjoys. He can see the multiple wounds upon her body. She looks weak, but there is still fury in her eyes. She it taking hits from the three goblin ghouls that are still focused upon her. They are shouting at her and amongst themselves, but she, for once, is silent. She takes a rusted dagger to the gut, but returns by grabbing the little goblin that lunged so close to make the attack, lifting him from the floor, snapping his back as she holds him above her head and then throwing him into the pit.

You watch as another goblin claws at her leg, seeming to tear something. She falls forward onto her knee, but manages to fend off the following attack.

OOC: Combat round over. Initiative and actions for round 2.

With the battle launch, Mal turns and watches behind Kael, keeping his eyes peeled between the tunnel they came from and the tunnel that they have not gone down.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Fenris (Jan 13, 2009)

Jovik, seeing Danth assailed by the goblin ghoul (say that 5 times fast!  ) decides that he indeed had the better idea at staying where he was.

"Danth and Jokad, you two are doing great! Keep up the good work!" calls out the young rogue as he thows Gull's Wing at the farthest goblin, hoping to knock him into the pool.

[sblock=OOC]
Init
1d20+3=21 


1d20+7=20, 1d4+2=3 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2009)

The ghoul's paralysis quickly overcomes the cleric's incredible fortitude, freezing him in place. _Crimson Dawn_ burns merrily in his hand, but it is apparent that the priest of Sarenae is no longer capable of fighting, or of defending himself.

*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 31/38
Fort Save: 8 (10 w/ save bonus from magic circle)

And the ironic part: Danth is the only one with the ability to cast Remove Paralysis! (and he only needed to roll a 4 or higher! LOL.  Both his Blsss spell and Magic Circle vrs Evil are stil active, though.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 13, 2009)

Jokad ferociously bats away the ghouls flailing attacks and regains his footing.  Cognizant of his previous error he keeps his emotions in check and falls into a more practiced attack routine.  He shifts into the opening created by the death of the goblin ghoul and waits for the ghoul to lunge in deflecting it sidelong with his shield.  Whitefire rips in behind the manuever hacking deeply into the creature's exposed side.


OOC:  Init 18, AT hits AC 23 for 11 sword and 1 fire
Roll Lookup

If this happens to kill the ghoul he will make a cleave attack against the next goblin.  His positioning allows him to stand protectively near Danth.

Cleave (if applicable) - Hit AC 19 for 14 sword and 2 fire
Roll Lookup

AC 21, hp 48/48


----------



## hewligan (Jan 14, 2009)

Initiative: Jovik (21), Goblin ghouls (19), Jokad (18), Ghoul (3), Iesha, Kael, Danth (he is paralysed for 3 rounds)

Jovik calls out some tongue in cheek support to his comrades as he lets Gull's Wing fly from his hand. The dagger spins forward towards its target and as Jovik watches it arc he can see the paralysis sweep through Danth's body, causing the young priest to tense and stiffen into a rictus.

Gull's Wing strikes hard into the shoulder of the goblin ghoul, causing it to roar out in pain and anger. The dagger loosens and starts it flight back to Jovik.

The ghoulish goblins react next. The first focuses his attacks on Iesha, biting deep into her other leg, taking her footing from her and causing her to slip forward onto her face. She is lying dangerously close to the steep edge of the pit.

Jokad was already moving to stand between Danth and his attacker when this all happened. He frowned. Iesha was not as important to him as the safety of his friend. And anyway, she wasn't exactly helpless!

Jokad ferociously bats away the ghouls flailing attacks and regains his footing. Cognizant of his previous error he keeps his emotions in check and falls into a more practiced attack routine. He shifts into the opening created by the death of the goblin ghoul and waits for the ghoul to lunge in deflecting it sidelong with his shield. Whitefire rips in behind the manuever hacking deeply into the creature's exposed side.

It stumbles backwards, staring at the decomposed guts that are leaking from the gash in its side. It falls to the ground, holding at itself as it dies, slowly, loudly, rather dramatically for an undead being.

Jokad moves fast, taking the momentum of his first attack and turning against the injured goblin, He swipes hard at it and hears the satisfying pop as its head lifts three inches from its neck before falling to the floor. Decapitation is always so satisfying.

Iesha stumbles to her knees. Her dark hair is stuck to her face and neck. He hollow, cold eyes, turn to observe you all as if lost in some confused state. She speaks as she stumbles slowly to her damaged feet, her right arm moving out to deflect another attack from the last remaining goblin.

"He is here!"

You hear the door at the far end of the room creak open.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 15, 2009)

OOC

Sorry, folks, I swore I replied, but I guess I missed a step. Sorry. I'll keep up better.

Also, readying a scorching ray, but holding action for a target, thus no poise. Yet.

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #340 - Initiative (1d20+2=18)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   4 of 6   
2nd-level   4 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2009)

Jovik sees that Jokad has things under control and shifts tactics and targets hoping to change things up a bit. He draws his bow and aims at the door, ready to let fly at the first target that comes into view.

[sblock=OOC]

Init
1d20+3=15 

Hold action until a target appears at the door. Hopefully if I go before them, I can catch them flat footed and get my sneak attack, if it ins't a ghoul that is.

1d20+6=9, 1d6=1 

Ok, never mind 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 15, 2009)

Jokad allows himself a slight grin of satisfaction before turning to face the last remaining goblin ghoul.  Iesha is on the slimy floor near his feet.  He pushes aside the feeling of cold menace she emanates a launches into an attack routine to finish this final threat.


OOC:  Jokad will shift one square closer to the goblin and make an attack
Init 11, Hit AC 22 for 10 sword and 1 fire damage
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Danth remains paralyzed, unable to contribute further to the combat.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 15, 2009)

Init: Kael (18, waiting), Jovik (15), Jokad (11), goblin (7), Danth (paralyzed), Iesha

Jokad allows himself a slight grin of satisfaction before turning to face the last remaining goblin ghoul. Iesha is on the slimy floor near his feet. He pushes aside the feeling of cold menace she emanates a launches into an attack routine to finish this final threat.

He steps forward, and with a single full force swing of his blade guts his last remaining foe. The goblin falls backwards, slipping slowly towards the edge of the precipice, all life already gone from him.

With these foes now vanquished, and Iesha back on her feet, albeit stooped and looking drained (yes, drained for an undead revenant!), all eyes turn to the opening door.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Danth rails against the cold prison of his paralysis, fighting to break the ghoul's supernatural hold over him. Despite being strong of will and body, though, the cleric finds it impossible to overcome his disabled state.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 15, 2009)

*His Lordship, Aldern*

His presence fills the doorway. Light spills out from the room behind him, with the outline of furniture suggests a study or laboratory setup.

Aldern, his lordship. He is tall and very thin, his body clothed in an incredibly fine noble garb, with gold piping and long tails.

In his left hand he holds what looks to be a leather hat or mask, and in his right a long razor with fine bone handle. He smiles when he sees you all. It is when he smiles that the certainty of his ghoulish nature becomes apparent. The teeth, the long, snake-like tongue, the smell ...

Mal is clearly unsettled, his fine senses picking up the stench that emanates from the once-noble Aldern Foxglove.

He speaks.
"My, my. You have come, little flies to my honey-pot. And you bring some flotsam with you."

Iesha lurches forward, trying to move towards Aldern. He doesn't flinch as she stumbles towards him.

"I have come to kill you Aldern, for what you have done to me. DIE!"

She lunges at him, a flow of hair and fabric as she claws for his face. He makes a single movement, his right arm sweeping the razor viciously upwards and across her neck. She stumbles backwards, falling to the ground, clawing at the stone floor, her eyes on Aldern as she flails and claws. Black blood boils up and over the thick, clean cut that has half severed her head.

Aldern looks down upon her with what almost appears to be pity. "It took me, Iesha. This thing took me. I never wanted it to take me. I didn't want it to turn me into this thing."

And then quietly, as he bends forward a little towards the dying woman.

"I am sorry!"

OOC: Anyone that held their attack can attack if they desire, or you can wait and engage in talk, movement, dancing, or whatever.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

*Hey Hewligan, with the last round of combat, and then this cut scene, I'm guessing it has been 3 rounds and Danth is free? Can you confirm?*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 15, 2009)

"ALDERN", Jokad bellows, "YOU  HAVE MUCH TO ANSWER FOR!!!"



"You're a monster.  You've killed inocents.  You've killed your own wife... twice!"

"WHY?  Why are you doing all this?"


Jokad is outraged by the appearance on the villain, outraged by the callous slaughter of his once-wife, and outraged by the attrocities he has endorsed.  Still, he knows Danth is not ready for fight.  If he can only buy a little more time....


----------



## hewligan (Jan 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Hey Hewligan, with the last round of combat, and then this cut scene, I'm guessing it has been 3 rounds and Danth is free? Can you confirm?*




Free as a little song bird on a crisp winter morning. Jokad has managed to delay things long enough for your paralysis to pass.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 16, 2009)

Aldern focuses on Jokad, his facing forming a scowl as he speaks "So you came to me. You were drawn, weren't you. You couldn't resist. I knew you would come to me!

I wanted to be like you. Strong again. Young again. I wanted what you had. The energy, the lust for life. This poisonous disease has taken all of that from me, and so I decided that I would take it from you. I would feast upon your misery, suck the vibrancy of life out of you.

So come forward fool, come forward to feel my kiss!"


----------



## frostrune (Jan 16, 2009)

"DRAWN?", Jokad says incredulously (he notices Danth regaining movement over his shoulder), "DRAWN BY A BRIGHT RED LINE OF BLOODY CORPSES!  I can't imagine what drove you to this madness but it will end here."

"You would drink of my life?  I've a yard of steel eager to taste your guts!  TIME TO DINE IN HELL ALDERN!!!"

Whitefire blazes as if in emphasis and Jokad begins stalking forward in a predatory crouch.  He hoped his friends could help, but if not, he silently vowed he would snap Aldern's rotten neck with his bare hands.


OOC:  Jokad is hoping Aldern will at least meet him 1/2 way around the room preferably in an area where there is at least 2 squares between the walls and the edge of the pit.  He will hug the outer wall.

Init 17, miss on attack (natural 1)
Roll Lookup

He will RAGE before the attack.  Using PWR AT 4.  AC  becomes 19 (maybe better with Danth's magic circle?), HPs 58/48


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2009)

Danth moves forward slowly, cautiously. The wound from the ghoul's bite hurt like hell, and blood still trickled down his neck. He wouldn't underestimate Aldern. He watches Jokad charge into melee, and decides that in this battle, they might just need the help of the Dawnflower. Pointing the tip of _Crimson Dawn_ at Aldern, Danth calls upon his goddess' aid. "Blessed Sarenae, smite down this servant of the dark with your righteous wrath!"



*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 31/38

Initiative: 5
Move to keep Jokad within Magic Circle (if possible), avoiding the edge of the pit, and keeping at least 10' away from Aldern.
Cast Deific Vengeance (details below), damage 14, Will Save vrs DC16 (Includes Spell Focus) for half damage

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion)
- Bless, 50' burst at spellcasting, 5 minute duration, provides all companions a +1 attack bonus, and +1 vrs fear saves.
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]

[sblock=Deific Vengeance Details]
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: Cleric 2
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25' +5' per 2 levels)
Target: One Creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will half
Spell Resistance: Yes

Spell inflicts 1d6 damage per two caster levels (max5d6), or 1d6 per caster level if the target is undead (max 10d6). The attack automatically hits. A successful will save reduces damage to half. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2009)

Jovik releases his arrow but it goes wide of his mark


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2009)

"Vile scum such as you should not expect or be given quarter," spat Kael just before a fiery ray blasts forth from his left hand, lancing toward Aldren. "Today righteous justice comes for you."

OOC


[sblock=Rolls]
Post #354 - Initiative (1d20+2=5)
Post #354 - Scorching Ray Damage (4d6=15)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   4 of 6   
2nd-level   3 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 17, 2009)

Init order: Aldern (17), Jokad (17), Danth (5), Kael (5)

Jokad goes charging forward with a wild roar, feeling the blood and adrenaline pumping. It is a good feeling!

He runs with speed, crossing the distance quickly. As he approaches Aldern a horrific stench assails his senses. He stinks! No, it is worth than just that, it is horrific, like having your face deep in rotten flesh. It is a cloying, thick, putrid stench that makes him gag.

He reaches Aldern just as he is stepping backwards into the room. The ghoul slams the door in Aldern's face, causing the barbarian's axe to embed deep in the wood.

Note: Any breathing creature within 20 feet of Aldern must make a DC 19 Fortitude save or become sickened for 1d6+4 minutes. A creature with the scent ability must make this save at a range of 40 feet and takes a –2 penalty on the save. The save must be repeated each round, but once the sickened condition has been applied, further failed saves merely reset its duration. Creatures resistant to poison may apply their bonus to this saving throw, and creatures immune to poison are immune to this ability as well.

OOC: Jokad, please make the save (as above). Others, no spells lost, but Aldern won initiative and decide to retreat to his room.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 18, 2009)

Jovik curses his poor aim and begins to walk down the ramp, kicking corpses in as he goes. "No sense letting him reuse these" he says with a grin.

Jovik gets down to the bottom, draws Gull's Wing and gets ready for Jokad to finish venting his rage on the solid door.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 18, 2009)

Joakd wretches.  The awful smell overcoming even his great fortitude.  His rage is wasted as he holds his guts and leans against the slime-slick wall.


OOC:  Failed save.
Roll Lookup

This should effectively end his rage unless we want to press on even though he is sick (unsure what this conditions means mechanically).


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 18, 2009)

Kael lets out a groan of frustration, but quickly puts it in check, especially as the stench appears to hit Jokad. "Is everyone alright? It seems we're going to need to fight the fiend on his ground."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 19, 2009)

frostrune said:


> ooc:  Failed save.
> roll lookup
> 
> this should effectively end his rage unless we want to press on even though he is sick (unsure what this conditions means mechanically).




ooc: 


			
				srd said:
			
		

> sickened
> the character takes a -2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2009)

"Coward," spits Danth. He relaxes a bit, seeing that the group is not in immediate danger, although Jokad's nausea is something of a drawback. Stepping closer, but taking care not to enter the area of stinking vapor, the cleric ponders. "I had no idea that Aldern was a spellweaver. We must be doubly cautious."

*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 31/38

Initiative: N/A

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion)
- Bless, 50' burst at spellcasting, 5 minute duration, provides all companions a +1 attack bonus, and +1 vrs fear saves.
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 19, 2009)

The door remains closed.

OOC: Aldern is not coming out, so Jokad's stench effects will wear off (although he will have to wash himself for a change to truly get it out of his hair). Does someone want to go in?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 19, 2009)

Quietly Kael waves his comrades over to him, once they are close enough, so that only they can hear his words, he says, "I have enough in me to make some of us invisible, using a spell to open the door, if it is unlocked, and we could sneak some of us into his lair and then attack with the advantage."

OOC

Kael will make the conversation quick, as he knows there are spells with time constraints currently in effect, so it should not be an protracted conversation, in character.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 19, 2009)

Jokad holds his spasming gut.  Teeth clenched as he tries to get it under control.

"Don't bother making me invisible.  He's expecting me and I shant disappoint him.  Now... if there is anything you can do to mask that smell, that would be something."

"You all need to fight him at range.  I'll try and keep him busy."

Jokad looks a little tired (worried?), "If he manages to take me down, make sure one of you lives to get word back to town."

He stands and stretches trying to gather himself.  He slaps his face a few times using the sting to up his adrenaline and sharpen his focus.

"I'm ready," he says grimly.


For Hewligan [sblock] Next time Jokad encounters this guy he is going to try and hold his breath.  Up to you whether it works/helps but I wanted to give you some forewarning to think through the mechanics.

Carry on good sir.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2009)

Danth looks at Kael. "Perhaps you and Jovik should become invisible. My armor makes enough noise that it wouldn't be much help." At Jokad's words, the cleric nods. "I shall stand shoulder to shoulder with you, friend Jokad. Stay close, and Sarenae's blessings will help guard you against harm."


*Danth's bless will have worn off by now, as we waited for the nausea to disappear. Magic circle vrs evil will still be in effect (this provides a +2 on saves AND AC).

However, right before going through the door, Danth will cast guidance and resistance on Jokad..this will give him a +1 attack or save bonus (his choice) on his next roll, and a +1 bonus on his next saving throw.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2009)

*OOC: Also, does a Know: Religion check provide Danth any details about Aldern and his abilities?

Religion Check: 11
*


----------



## hewligan (Jan 20, 2009)

OOC: First of all, just to say that I have (another) professional exam tomorrow, and thus just a short post tonight, but full service resumes tomorrow. I think we have probably reached the point where we are ready to storm the room - just a question remaining over whether invisibility is required or not, and on whom, and of course on positions (all I need to know is who is going forward with Jokad and who is going to sit back and do ranged attacks).

In regards to the holding of breath: there is no set mechanic for this, except that on airborne poison the SRD goes on about how holding breath doesn't work as it still attacks the tear ducts, nasal passages, etc... yeah, whatever. My view: you can hold your breath to gain a +5 on the save, but at a -2 to hit. Also, if you receive damage, you will no longer be holding your breath and thus the save reverts to normal.

And lastly, Danth can tell that Aldern is a ghoul, or some form of advanced ghoul, but that is about all. He is definitely undead!


----------



## frostrune (Jan 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth looks at Kael. "Perhaps you and Jovik should become invisible. My armor makes enough noise that it wouldn't be much help." At Jokad's words, the cleric nods. "I shall stand shoulder to shoulder with you, friend Jokad. Stay close, and Sarenae's blessings will help guard you against harm."





Jokad looks at the red haired cleric thankfully and nods.  "Then lets put him in a hole and make sure he doesn't get up."

"Are we ready?"

Seeing the group's affirmative nod he attempts to open the door.




OOC: He'll gladly make use of Ddanth's magic circle.  On his other spells, I'm not sure if the bonuses to saves stack or overlap.  Damn 3E vs 4e Mechanics  

For what it is worth I really tanked the save the first time.  With your magic circle and my RAGE 9yes I have one more remaining) I should be +12 to FORT.  Hopefully good enough.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2009)

OOC: Save the invisibilty. Position and surprise doesn't matter much since these guys are undead. With no sneak attack, I can just tumble through them if I need to. But use it instead on an attack spell if you can.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2009)

"I am ready. Sarenae's light shall guide us to victory over these dark foes." Danth spins _Crimson Dawn_ in hand, the scimitar's bright edge limned in scarlet flames.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 21, 2009)

*The Skinsaw Man*

Jokad burst open the door with his right shoulder, and immediately clamps his mouth shut and tries to focus upon the task ahead.

This damp cavern that is revealed contains several items of furniture. A rickety table sits in the middle of the cave, its damp surface cluttered with all manner of what appears to be garbage: empty bottles, bits of clothing, crumpled bits of paper, and more, lying in neatly organized rows. A painting leans against the far side of the table, facing a large leather chair that sits nearby. This chair’s high back and cushion are horribly stained by smears of rotten meat and its arms are sticky with blood. A smaller table sits against the southern wall, its surface heaped with silver platters, fine porcelain plates, and crystalware. The “food” on these plates and platters is rotten meat, in some cases humanoid in source, and in all cases writhing with maggots. Thick, rotting blood gels in the crystal. 

Yet the horrific stench of the room seems somehow even thicker and more overwhelming than this gruesome display can account for on its own. The stench seems strongest to the west, where the cave’s wall has been overtaken by a horrific growth of dark green mold and dripping fungi. At the center, a patch of black tumescent fungus grows, its horny ridges and tumor-like bulbs forming what could almost be taken to be a humanoid outline. What appears to have once been an exquisite puzzlebox the size of a man’s fist lies smashed on the ground at the fungoid shape’s feet. 

Before there is much time to focus on anything else, Aldern is upon him.

He has changed. His face is partially hidden behind the leathery mask he was previously holding. This mask is crafted from leathery preserved 
sections harvested from several different human faces, draped one over another almost like scales and leaving the eyes and mouth exposed—the overall effect is similar to that of a scaled skull.

He has taken on an almost desaturated tone, as if blending somewhat into the shadows around him. He lunges forward towards Jokad, his war-razor raised high. As he moves in to attack, his mask shifts and blurs momentarily, before taking on the form of Jokad's own face, a faithful and unsettling representation of the young Shoanti. The mask contorts in rage, mimicking Jokad's own movements.

OOC: The pic below shows the miniature that Paizo sell to show Aldern, but without the mask.







In addition, I only really know where Jokad is, so here is a map with him and Aldern. Can the rest of you let me know your position by saying where in reference to Jokad you are (so, for example, 2 squares south).






OOC: Round 1, Aldern facing up to Jokad, square to square. Initiative and attack rolls required!


----------



## frostrune (Jan 21, 2009)

Jokad's queasy stomach jumps again as soon as the door is opened.  He doesn't have time to think about it before he is confronted once again by the mockery that was once Aldern Foxglove.  This time the fiend is wearing a mask made of his victim's flesh.  No matter.  It was time for this abomination to die.


OOC:  Jokad is holding his breath.  I'll make his FORT save... 23 YES!  (this is without the +5 bonus due to holding my breath just in case he hits me before my turn)
Roll Lookup

He rages on his turn.  No PWR AT.
Init 3, Hit AC 27 for 12 sword and 1 fire damage
Roll Lookup

AC 21, hp 58/48


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 22, 2009)

With a wrenching scream, Kael's words of arcane power hold a harsher edge as a fiery ray bursts forth from a raised hand, with hopes of it striking the undead fiend.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #372 - Initiative (1d20+2=8)
Post #372 - Ranged Touch Attach for Scorching Ray (1d20+4=13)
Post #372 - Scorching Ray Damage (4d6=18)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   4 of 6   
2nd-level   3 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2009)

As Jovik approachs and the door is opened he is overcome by the stench, but doubled over still managed to toss Gull's Wing fairly well around Jokad.


[sblock=OOC]
Jovik would be probbaly one square east and south of Jokad, enough to get a look in the door.

Fort save
1d20+4=6 

Init
1d20+3=7 

Attack
1d20+7=24, 1d4+2=4 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 22, 2009)

OOC: Init order - Aldern (19, Kael (8), Jovik (7), Jokad (3), Danth (no init roll, so last)

Aldern, with the face of Jokad speaking the words, taunts as he attacks.

"I wonder how your deaths shall affect your friends. What things might you have done that will go unfinished? What will those broken promises spawn? How will your murders shape the world?"

Jokad just isn't quick enough, and feels the sharp, cold edge of Aldern's razor cut across his left arm and shoulder. The cut is deep but clean.

Before Jokad can recover, Aldern is upon him, biting forward, and sinking his hideous distended teeth into the barbarian's hand.

OOC: 2 hits, one for 4hp and one for 3hp damage. I also need Jokad to make a DC 19 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4+1 rounds (and thus miss his attack)

Kael, seeing his companion taking two bad hits, reacts with a wrenching scream, Kael's words of arcane power hold a harsher edge as a fiery ray bursts forth from a raised hand, with hopes of it striking the undead fiend.

The blast of energy surges forth, but Aldern, more by chance than by any evasive action, moves fractionally out of the way, causing the bolt to fly harmlessly into the room behind him. Kael frowns as he watches a cloud of smoke and sparks billow from the room.

As Jovik approachs and the door is opened he is overcome by the stench, but doubled over still managed to toss Gull's Wing fairly well around Jokad, striking Aldern a glancing blow before returning to the rogue's hands.

OOC: If I am not mistaken it only does 2hp damage, not 4hp, as you have -2hp damage due to being sickened and weak, so Aldern at -2hp

OOC: Jokad and Danth's actions to follow. Jokad after rolling his save (he was hit, so needs to make a fortitude save DC 19 to avoid being sickened), and Danth after posting his actions.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: If I am not mistaken it only does 2hp damage, not 4hp, as you have -2hp damage due to being sickened and weak, so Aldern at -2hp





OOC: You would indeed be correct!


----------



## frostrune (Jan 23, 2009)

OOC:  Wasn't exactly sure how many FORT saves I needed to make so I made 2, both a SUCCESS 26 & 19
Roll Lookup

Proceed with the butt kicking!

AC 21, hp 51/48


----------



## Rhun (Jan 23, 2009)

As noted in my OOC post, I have extremely limited internet access this week. I'll try to get a post up for Danth right now though while I have service.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 23, 2009)

Danth stands boldly behind Jokad and calls upon the aid of the Dawnflower. Pointing the tip of _Crimson Dawn_ at Aldern, Danth calls upon his goddess' aid. "Blessed Sarenae, smite down this servant of the dark with your righteous wrath!"



*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 31/38

Initiative: 21
Danth is 5' south (down) from Jokad.
Cast Deific Vengeance (details below), damage 21, Will Save vrs DC16 (Includes Spell Focus) for half damage

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion)
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]

[sblock=Deific Vengeance Details]
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: Cleric 2
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25' +5' per 2 levels)
Target: One Creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will half
Spell Resistance: Yes

Spell inflicts 1d6 damage per two caster levels (max5d6), or 1d6 per caster level if the target is undead (max 10d6). The attack automatically hits. A successful will save reduces damage to half. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 23, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Wasn't exactly sure how many FORT saves I needed to make so I made 2, both a SUCCESS 26 & 19
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Proceed with the butt kicking!
> ...




Yeah, I needed two, one for the paralysis from the bite, and one against the stench. Anyway, you saved successfully against both. Jokad clearly has guts of steel!


----------



## hewligan (Jan 23, 2009)

*Completing Round 1*

Jokad takes the hit like a proper Shoanti rager. He just shrugs the damn thing off, gags a little against the stench, and follows up by spitting in the face of Aldern.

The barbarian thrusts forward with force and accuracy pulling a deep line of black blood against his purple jacket.

OOC: Aldern at -15hp (-2hp from Jovik, -13hp from Jokad)

Danth stands boldly behind Jokad and calls upon the aid of the Dawnflower. Pointing the tip of Crimson Dawn at Aldern, Danth calls upon his goddess' aid. "Blessed Sarenae, smite down this servant of the dark with your righteous wrath!" 

OOC: Aldern's failed save

Aldern stumbles back as the full force of the powerful priest's magic slams into him. He growls, the growl echoing out in Jokad's voice. It is disconcerting.

Aldern is hurt, but not as much as you might like.

OOC: Aldern at -36hp in total. In truth, he still looks pretty strong.

Actions and initiative for round 2 please!!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 23, 2009)

With the barest of hesitation, Kael shouts out "Sharath!" As he shouts the word of power, three bolts of force fly from his hand and unerringly track on target for Aldern.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #381 - Initiative (1d20+2=7)
Post #381 - Magic Missile (3d4+3=11)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   3 of 6   
2nd-level   3 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 23, 2009)

Jokad grits his teeth against the stench and continues his frantic assault.


OOC:  Attacks Aldern again.  Init 14, Hit AC 19 for 12 sword and 4 fire damage

Roll Lookup

Here's my next two FORT saves for when you need them...  30 & 32.  Aldern is toast.
Roll Lookup

Guys I am out of internet contact until Wednesday.  For purposes of this fight Jokad will keep hacking until either he or Aldern falls.

+10 to hit (rage), 1d8+6 dmg + 1d6 fire, +12 FORT

AC 21, hp 51/48


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2009)

Jovik throws Gull's Wing weakly againm missing wildy due to his sickness.

[sblock=OOC]
Init
1d20+3=17 

1d20+7=10, 1d4=1 



[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2009)

Seeing Aldern still on his feet and looking hale, Danth again turns to his goddess. He calls upon her to send a servant to aid them in their battle. Down the corridor behind Aldern, a silvery-white mist begins to coalesce into the form of a magnificient bison.



*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 31/38

Initiative: 11
Cast Summon Monster (Celestial Bison)


Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion)

*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 25, 2009)

*The Skinsaw Man, Round 2*

Init Order: Aldern (28), Jokad (14), Jovik (17), Danth (11), Kael (7)

Aldern is almost dancing now, as he slashes forward with his long war razor. He spits out taunts at Jokad as his blade sings and hisses against the metal of Jokad's own weapon, the two men looking for an opening.

"When you do fall, I will eat you little by little, just like all the others. I will cut and bleed you, and feed upon your toes, then your fingers ... I will savour each bit"

Jokad has the matching of him, though, holding back the frenzy of blows, and smashing back the advancing bite with a rough elbow to the cheek of the ghoulish noble.

And then, under his guard, Aldern slips his left hand up under the breastplate that Jokad is wearing, seeking soft flesh. Jokad feels the freezing chill as the fingers puncture into his gut. He pulls back, gasping air and spitting blood from a bite he just made in his gum as the pain coursed through him. He kicks Aldern back, stopping any further damage, but the pain across his gut is sharp.

OOC: Miss, Miss, Hit, for 7hp damage, and the need for the fortitude saves that we already know Jokad has succeeded with. So, Jokad down another 7hp.

Jokad grits his teeth against the stench and pain, and continues his frantic assault. Aldern is caught off guard, moving his left hand, dripping with blood, towards his mouth, as if to lick. Jokad smashes forward, bringing his steel down and watching it bite into Aldern's shoulder. The simulacrum of his own face howls in pain, before setting in anger.

OOC: Aldern now down a total of -52hp

Jovik just isn't having fun. The smell is overpowering, disgusting, cloying. He just cannot get the steady hand he needs, nor the steady mind. He keeps wanting to heave, but there is nothing in his gut to vomit out, and instead he finds himself hacking and grimacing. He lets Gull's Wing fly, but his precision is just not with him. He has to get it together!

Danth, however, is a little more fortunate. He summons a gigantic creature that looks much like a cow, only about twice as big. It is a hairy thing, with a pale glow. Two curved, stubby horns adorn its head. it shakes its head as if disgusted by the stench that emanates from Aldern, and makes a hesitant step away from the ghoul.

OOC: It failed its stench save, so -2 to actions. Danth, I assume you want it to attack next round, but it is going to have to get past Jokad who is blocking the way.

Kael watches all of this unfold from his safer vantage point. He tried to go closer, but Mal point blank refused to budge. The dog made it clear to him that he just couldn't face the stench.

With the barest of hesitation, Kael shouts out "Sharath!" As he shouts the word of power, three bolts of force fly from his hand and unerringly track on target for Aldern. The bolts strike true, leaving shivering halos of energy around Aldern that dance and blink for a second before disappearing. The ghoul looks hurt, but he is still standing.

OOC: Aldern now at -63hp, init and action for round 3 please.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: It failed its stench save, so -2 to actions. Danth, I assume you want it to attack next round, but it is going to have to get past Jokad who is blocking the way.




A couple of OOC gameplay notes:

1- Technically the bison doesn't appear and isn't susceptible to attack or such until the next round on Danth's initiative, as Summon Monster has a full-round casting time.

2-Danth has chosen to have the bison appear BEHIND Aldern, since he can place it anywhere up to 35' away.

3-The plan was to have it appaear 10' BEHIND Aldern, so it can make a charge attack (+2 attack, -2 AC) + Smite Evil (+5 points damage) vrs Aldern.

4-Having it appear behind Aldern will give both the Bison and Jokad flanking bonus.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> A couple of OOC gameplay notes:
> 
> 1- Technically the bison doesn't appear and isn't susceptible to attack or such until the next round on Danth's initiative, as Summon Monster has a full-round casting time.
> 
> ...




1 - call it DM-fiat. It is easier for me to check these things immediately as they have ongoing effects. It doesn't matter whether it fails now, or fails at the start of next turn. The effect is the same (-2 to attack and -2 to damage rolls)

2 - Ah, I see. Behind him is a room, so when I read corridor I thought you meant the way you had come. I will assume he is in the room behind Aldern.

3 and 4 - yeah, fine. Can you roll its init and attacks for round 3? It has -2 to attack and damage due to stench effects, but then the bonuses listed above due to flanking and charge.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 27, 2009)

OOC: I am assuming that some of you have been hit as badly as I have been by the forum outage/slowdown over the past few days? This is pretty much the first time i have been able to access this thread in 2 days. Frustrating!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2009)

OOC: Yeah it has been really hard to get on.

Jovik again throws Gull's Wing, just as he retches and the dagger flies off wildly.

[sblock=OOC]

Init
1d20+3=9 

1d20+7=9, 1d4=1 

:sigh: I think Jovik may go sit this one out, away from the stink, not like he is contributing anyway 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 27, 2009)

Kael repeats his spell, issuing forth three more bolts of arcane force, lancing their way into the undead foe.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #390 - Initiative (1d20+2=7)
Post #390 - Magic Missile (3d4+3=10)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level   3 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 27, 2009)

*Rd 3*

OOC:  Doesn't look like I have missed much of the fight.  I should be back to regular posting now.


IC:  Jokad sets his jaw against the pain.  The coppery taste of blood fuels his rage as he continues to hammer away at the monstrosity that was Aldern Foxglove.



OOC:  Init 16, hit AC 15 (with flank) for 13 sword + 6 fire dmg.  Probably a miss.  Roll Lookup

Here's another couple FORT saves.  Don't know if I used both from last post or how many more I need.  Easily made the first 29, failed the 2nd 16.
Roll Lookup

AC 21, HPs 44/58


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2009)

PLACEHOLDER FOR DANTH...I will get a post up this morning.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 30, 2009)

OOC: I wanted to wait for Rhun, but I will just go ahead and proceed things when I get home from work today (so late afternoon US time). Apologies for the delay.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 30, 2009)

*The Skinsaw Man, Round 3*

OOC: Init order - Aldern (25, Jokad (16), Jovik (9), Kael (7),  Danth

Aldern is a blur of speed and aggression, powering into Jokad like he too has somehow become infected with the barbarian's fury. This, of course, is exactly what Jokad likes in his combatants - the anger plays into his hands as Aldern anger carries his attacks wayward. Jokad bats each move aside with ease, knowing where the strikes are coming. (Jokad sets his jaw against the pain. The coppery taste of blood fuels his rage as he continues to hammer away at the monstrosity that was Aldern Foxglove.

Jokad sets his jaw against the pain. The coppery taste of blood fuels his rage as he continues to hammer away at the monstrosity that was Aldern Foxglove. But despite the ease with which he threw Aldern's attacks aside, he finds the ghoul managing to do the same to his. Perhaps it is the stench, perhaps the pain of his wounds.

It is just not coming together for Jovik. He has never faced anyone so horrific before. The goblins made easy foes. Heck, even the ghouls and Aesha were bearable, but this man, this twisted thing with the face of Jokad, was somehow too much. He threw Gull's Wing again, but once again it spun lazily against the distant wall. He had never been this inaccurate before, not since the time he accidently took the leg off of Mister Trunap's cat.

Kael watches the two Jokads pummel and strike at one another like a blur of cloth and muscle. He is calm. He is steady. He can feel the magical focus strong within himself, and he knows that he can take this monster down. He sends forth a stream of magical bolts that strike into Aldern, causing him to gasp in pain. The ghoul turns to Kael and spits forth a thick globule of blood and phlegm. His face, the twisted mirror of Jokad, is broken by the long tongue that darts out and licks his lips.

"You are next, wizard!" Aldern shouts across to Kael. "And then I'll eat your poodle!" 

OOC: Aldern now at - 73hp
OOC: Init and actions for round 4. If Rhun doesn't post in time I am afraid he loses his actions for Round 3.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2009)

Jovik, still sick, looks at Aldern, "Hey bub, I ain't no poodle."


Tired of missing, Jovik decides to lend Jokad a more, direct, hand. Jovik dives under the big Shoanti's legs and rolls passed ALdern appearing behind him, now flanking the man drives Goblin hook at him, but being so close to the stentch makes his balde go wide yet again.
[sblock=OOC]
Init
1d20+3=13 

Tumble
1d20+9=25 
I applied the -2 for being sick to the Tumble roll too


Attack
1d20+7=14, 1d4+1d6+2=6 

Gezz!

Well Jokad has a flanker now at least.

Hey is Aldern vulnerable to sneak attacks?
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 30, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Hey is Aldern vulnerable to sneak attacks?




Nope. Sorry! He is about as undead as a ... a ... ach, look, he is undead in a "I am a big bad super-ghoul" sense with stinking rotten vital organs that he doesn't take much care of.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Nope. Sorry! He is about as undead as a ... a ... ach, look, he is undead in a "I am a big bad super-ghoul" sense with stinking rotten vital organs that he doesn't take much care of.




OOC: I figured as much, but the sneak-attack specialized rogue had to ask


----------



## frostrune (Jan 31, 2009)

OOC:  Couple things... I don't think there is a square for Jovik to occupy behind Aldern because Danth summoned a celestial Bison which should be making his attack in rd 3.


Round 4

IC:  Jokad finally speaks and it is slow and deliberate despite his rage fueled offensive. "You will never make it past me.  Your time is near," his voice is so cold it gives the undead pause.


OOC:  Bad time for the dice to go cold.  Hit AC 16 (w/flank) for 11 sword and 3 fire dmg Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (Jan 31, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Couple things... I don't think there is a square for Jovik to occupy behind Aldern because Danth summoned a celestial Bison which should be making his attack in rd 3.




Yeah, but the Bison did not attack in round 3 as Rhun did not post, so if Jovik wants he can move between Aldern and the Bison, but then it rules out the chance of the Bison attacking. Hmmm, not sure which approach is best.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 31, 2009)

*Sorry guys, again as I stated in my OOC post, my internet has been spotty. It should be back to normal after this weekend. Everytime I think I have a decent connection, I lose it.*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Yeah, but the Bison did not attack in round 3 as Rhun did not post, so if Jovik wants he can move between Aldern and the Bison, but then it rules out the chance of the Bison attacking. Hmmm, not sure which approach is best.




OOC: I do  Jovik rolls passed the bison and we'll have him throw Gull's Wing instead which will still miss. But I have a plan for next round


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2009)

*Assuming Jovik rolls past the bison...*

The celestial bison summoned by Danth stamps the ground, lowers its head and charges forward. Its golden horns tear into Aldern's flesh with ease, added by the celestial nature of the beast.

With little else he can do, Danth mentally recalls a prayer that will allow him to remove paralysis, should Danth succomb to any of Aldern's strikes.



*AC 21 vrs evil (19 normally), HP 31/38

Initiative: 16 (Applies to Danth and Bison)
Danth readies an action to cast Remove Paralysis should Jokad be paralyzed by Aldern.

Celestial Bison, HP 38/38, DR5
Initiative: 16 (Applies to Danth and Bison)
Charge Action + Smite Evil
Attack: 28 (Attack +8, +2 charge, +2 flank, -2 sickened)
Damage: 19 (1d8+9, +5 smite evil, -2 sickened)

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion)
- Summon Monster III, round 2 of 5

*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 1, 2009)

OOC

Sorry about the lack of a post and initiative, I swear I did them, but obviously I didn't.

I swear, some nights my brain gets all fudged up. Sorry.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 3, 2009)

OOC: I HATE this site - when I have time to post it is down. Drives me mad!

Init order: Aldern (23), Danth (16), Bison (16), Jovik (13), Jokad (-), Kael (-)

Aldern's fury doesn't abate. He swings wildly with his razor, taking a chunk out of the door frame as his attack hits wide. But his follow up is true. He grabs at Jokad with his left hand, raking deep into the neck of the barbarian with his hideously infected claws.

OOC: Aldern hits with his claw attack. This does 6hp damage to Jokad and requires 2 fortitude saves. I will use the two stored rolls, one saved (paralysis), and one failed (ghoul fever). Ghoul fever has no immediate effect ....

And then the THING hits. The weird cow-like creature that Danth had summoned appears to finally get over its distaste at the horrific stench emanating from the ghoul, and charges forward, its head lowered as it snorts a single warning. It takes Aldern with ease, tossing the ghoul up into the air with incredible force. You can hear the cracking of bones as the man's body impacts first with the ceiling and then with the floor.

Jokad steps quickly to one side as the cow-thing moves past, slowing its charge. Aldern lies twisted and broken on the floor. His once-fine but long-since-rotten clothing shows the blood stains and white flecked marks where bones have punctured the cloth.

A weak left hand appears to be trying to remove the mask from his face, but the mask has already fallen free. You can almost see a remnant of the young man you went hunting with there behind the stricken eyes.

"They made me do this. My debt was never paid. They always wanted more." his voice is a weak rasp.

OOC: I should have made it clear - he is at negative and thus effectively dead, but good villains never go quietly!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2009)

Danth moves to the side of the fallen ghoul, kicking his razor away from his hand. "Who?" hisses the cleric. "Who made you do this?"

*I'm back to full internet access, and it looks like EN World has finally resolved their DNS issue that has kept me from logging in the past couple of days.*


----------



## frostrune (Feb 4, 2009)

Jokad backs away from the rampaging beast clutching at the wound in his neck.  Feeling none of the weakness that comes with a life-threatening injury he returns his attention to Aldern.  A cursory glance reveals he is finished.  The summoned creature had done its job well.  Aldern lay trampled in a broken heap; limbs bent at unnatural angles.  Still, the thing that was once Aldern Foxglove clung to some semblance of unlife.  Weakly it tried to speak...



> "They made me do this. My debt was never paid. They always wanted more."




This attracted Jokad's attention and his rage bubbled forth.  Apparently the madness did not end here.

OOC:  Jokad's rage will end soon.  His final hps will be 28/48.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2009)

"I'll keep watch," says Kael simply enough. While he wants to know the secrets of Aldren, Kael's disdain for what he has become has sapped all sympathy from his voice, so it's best to keep out of the way. With Mal at his side, Kael watches for any threat.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2009)

Joivk keeps an ear out for Aldern's damning confessions, but starts picking through things, using the tip of his dagger to move the filthy things around in here as he looks for something of note or value.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 6, 2009)

Aldern looks up at Danth, coughing up blood. His eyes shut for a second, but when they open there is a clarity there for a second. His glance changes to Jokad, who he focuses upon, his eyes drilling into the Shoanti.

"The Seven" is his only response. The words whispered as the very last of his lift slips from him.

Jovik searches the room:

This damp cavern contains several items of furniture. A rickety table sits in the middle of the cave, its damp surface cluttered with all manner of what appears to be garbage: empty bottles, bits of clothing, crumpled bits of paper, and more, lying in neatly organized rows. A painting leans against the far side of the table, facing a large leather chair that sits nearby. This chair’s high back and cushion are horribly stained by smears of rotten meat and its arms are sticky with blood. A smaller table sits against the southern wall, its surface heaped with silver platters, fine porcelain plates, and crystalware. The “food” on these plates and platters is rotten meat, in some cases humanoid in source, and in all cases writhing with maggots. Thick, rotting blood gels in the crystal. 

Yet the horrific stench of the room seems somehow even thicker and more overwhelming than this gruesome display can account for on its own. The stench seems strongest to the west, where the cave’s wall has been overtaken by a horrific growth of dark green mold and dripping fungi. At the center, a patch of black tumescent fungus grows, its horny ridges and tumor-like bulbs forming what could almost be taken to be a humanoid outline. What appears to have once been an exquisite puzzlebox the size of a man’s fist lies smashed on the ground at the fungoid shape’s feet.

On the table the items are clearly old items of Jokad's, from lost items of clothing to used potion bottles. A stack of charcoal drawings on water-damaged parchment depicting Jokad, drawn by his hand. The nature of the drawings shows Jokad in idealised poses, fighting or protecting. There are several pages of this stuff.

Mixed in with these drawings is a letter written in a graceful hand. Addressed to Aldern. Jovik flicks it open and takes a look.

Aldern— 
You have served us quite well. The delivery you harvested from the caverns far exceeds what I had hoped for. You may consider your debt to the Brothers paid in full. Yet I still have need of you, and when you awaken from your death, you should find your mind clear and able to understand this task more than in the state you lie in as I write this. 

You shall remember the workings of the Sihedron ritual, I trust. You seemed quite lucid at the time, but if you find after your rebirth that you have forgotten, return to your townhouse in Magnimar. My agents shall contact you there soon—no need for you to bother the Brothers further. I will provide the list of proper victims for the Sihedron ritual in two days’ time. Commit that list to memory and then destroy it before  you begin your work. The ones I have selected must be marked before they die, otherwise they do my master no good and the greed in their souls will go to waste. 

If others get in your way, though, you may do with them as you please. Eat them, savage them, or turn them into pawns—it matters not to me. 

—Your Mistress, Wanton of Nature’s Pagan Forms


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 6, 2009)

"Watch for trouble, Mal," says Kael as he turns toward the felled fiend's room. As he makes his way towards the others, Kael mutters some words of power, while his fingers gesture in a precise pattern, enabling him to see the auras of power around items imbued with magical properties.

Mal growls something to Kael, it what almost sounds like a language that the others simply do not know.

Kael nods and says, "I'll be careful, Mal, plus the others are here, too."

As items make themselves known, if they make themselves known, Kael will point them out to the members of the group, specifically whomever is closest.

OOC

Kael is casting Detect Magic and he'll move himself to the best position to maximize the 60 ft. cones effectiveness. It should last for about five minutes.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2009)

"Layers upon layers," says Danth quietly, pondering it all. "We should take everything that may provide a clue with us. Certainly Mandraiv will be able to make something of it." The cleric wills _Crimson Dawn's_ flames away, and then sheathes the gleaming blade. "We have the rest of this place yet to explore as well. We should ensure that no evil remains behind."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2009)

Jovik sticks the end of the letter with his dagger loath to touch anything in here and offers it to Danth. "We may need this. Hey Danth, can I borrow Crimson Dawn a moment?" asks Jovik a mischeivious glint in his eye.

"Oh and does anyone have any oil?" asks Jovik inncently.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 8, 2009)

Items that show some magical aura:

A shattered box (about 2 inches by 4 by 2, but old and badly damaged), with mother of pearl inlay, most of which has fallen out or been cracked. (DC 20 knowledge arcana check for more info)

A quick cast of his magical cone over the fungus south of the dangerous 
black patch uncovers a mold-encrusted but still functional wand (DC 20 knowledge arcana to identify)

Moving over Aldern's corpse, his War Razor glows with power. 

A ring on his finger glows.

Other items of interest:

The portrait of Iesha is a bit dirty, but it may well be worth something to the right collector?

A small silver key ring (worth about 10 gp) sits on the table amid the rotten meat, with two keys on the ring.

The larger of these two is a tarnished iron key set with a round opal (Jovik estimates it is worth 100 gp)

The smaller key is made of bronze and has an unusually long tang ending in 
a set of three notched blades. The head of this key resembles a roaring lion. 

Aldern has a little cameo with a picture of Jokad inside. The cameo is gold, so that is worth a bit.

Lastly, please continue to roleplay to decide what to do with the Mansion, etc.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 8, 2009)

"The shattered box, the wand in the mold, the war razor and that ring are all magical," says Kael as he fixes his concentration on the items. "But...I won't be able to identify them until I've more time and some pricey components to cast some identification spells."

"Once we're sure we've cleared this place and no one is left to its mercy," says Kael with a sly grin. "I think it'll be time for the traditional Wolves of Sandpointe send off to a vanquished den of evil."

"I'm sure that we've enough oil, unless our pyromaniac clergyman has had some recent change of heart," jokes Kael with a wink.

OOC

Knowledge Arcana Check #1 & #2 - Knowledge Arcana DC 20 - Two Checks (1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=17) Nope and nope.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 9, 2009)

"The seven?" Jokad repeats to himself.  "What is with that damn seven pointed star?", he says not really expecting an answer.  He is disgusted as he looks around at the mundane junk Aldern collected from him.  He snatches the small portrait (of him) and smashes it with the pommel of his dagger.

Your shoanti friend is seething, blood still flowing freely from his numerous minor wounds.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2009)

frostrune said:


> "The seven?" Jokad repeats to himself.  "What is with that damn seven pointed star?", he says not really expecting an answer.  He is disgusted as he looks around at the mundane junk Aldern collected from him.  He snatches the small portrait (of him) and smashes it with the pommel of his dagger.
> 
> Your shoanti friend is seething, blood still flowing freely from his numerous minor wounds.



 Jovik snatches the cameo out of Jokads hand before he can smash it further.

"It's gold my friend, nothing more." says Jovik soothingly as the cameo disappears into Jovik's clothing.

"Now grab those keys, the razor and the ring. I am not going near that damn mold it gives me the creeps, I say  we douse it with the oil. This cave is rock, so if we torch it we still need to set the house on fire. But that, that , that thing in the mold, is just giving me the willies. Notice how there was mold all through the dungeon and it reeks?" says Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Feb 9, 2009)

Jokad's eyes flash menacingly at Jovik's intrusion but cool considerably once the words sink in.

He dutifully does as Jovik instructed, grabbing the keys, Aldern's razor, and ring.

"As dangerous as it may be, we should clear this place out.  Evil festers here.  It started long before Aldern succumbed unless I miss my guess."

He looks to Danth, toeing Aldern's corpse.  "Do we need to drag him back to town for proof of anything?"  The subtleties of civilized law are beyond him.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 9, 2009)

"I can secure the wand," stats Kael. "Once I do, though, flame the mold."

Once everyone is ready, Kael does something he hasn't done within full view of the others before, which is put forth some arcane energy into the varisian tattoo along his right arm.

He points at the magic wand and concentrates.

OOC

Now we will see if the mold is an issue or not, because if it isn't then the wand counts as an unattended object and my mage hand will pull it away from the ick. If it's in possession of the wand, then it won't work.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2009)

"Do you still need my blade, friend?" asks Danth to Jovik, offering _Crimson Dawn_.

Then the cleric looks over the faces of his friends. "When we are done here, we should continue our investigation. Perhaps the death of Aldern has freed this place of evil, but if it hasn't, we still have that task before us."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 10, 2009)

Kael's ghostly magical hand moves forward, under the control of his will. He sends it to retrieve the wand, uncertain of just what the mold on the wall is, and certainly unwilling to take a risk by touching it himself.

The wand comes away from the wall with a sticky smack. The hand grasps it strongly and floats back towards Kael. All is well.

He looks at the mold where the thing came away. It is a large, swirling, angry looking patch of mold on the wall, and he finds it very disconcerting.

OOC: it worked fine. you have the wand.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 10, 2009)

"Very good," says Kael as he cleans off the wand. "Danth is right, we need to make sure the house is clear before we raze it to the ground. It and all its evil."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC: okay, so it looks like you want to scour the rest of the house. In the caverns you have the large pit (it falls away to the dark below, with the sound of waves evident, so possibly just a natural drip cavern to the sea). There was also one corridor to the left near the beginning of the caverns that you didn't explore. Upstairs there were lots of rooms still to explore.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 11, 2009)

Seeing that everyone is uneasy with the nasty batch of fungus on the wall, (and Jokad liking to destroy things) Jokad draws Whitefire and wills it to ignite.

"You want this mess lit up, eh Jovik?" he says retorically before moving toward the mass and thrusting his blazing brand into it.  He covers his mouth against the foul greasy smoke as the growth slowly burns.

He calls over his shoulder to Danth, "What of Aldern's wronged wife, Iesha?  She may have been twisted by the evil of this place but should we take her outside and give her a proper burial?"

"And does anyone have some clean water?  I'd like to wash Aldern's vile filth from my wounds."


OOC:  Jokad is not terribly concerned with the fungus and while he is careful to touch it only with his sword, he is not paying a lot of attention; talking over his shoulder and the like.

He remains down 20 hps (28/48).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

As the group finishes their investigation of Aldern's chamber and prepares to leave to explore the rest of the area, Danth again draws and ignitre _Crimson Dawn._ He approaches Aldern's corpse and uses the scimitar to set it aflame. "While he ended his existence in shadow and darkness, let the light of these fires guide his soul to find blissful rest in your bosom, blessed Sarenae."

When the corpse is engulfed, the young cleric turns his attention back to his companions. "Let us finish exploring these caves, and then we can return to the manor above. With luck, Aldern's passing has ended the haunt that has been dwelling here."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

*Ha, Frostrune and I posted within seconds of one another...*

Noticing Jokad's wounds, Danth moves to tend the warrior. He whispers a quick prayer to Sarenae and lays his hand upon the Shoanti's injuries, sending the warm healing power of his goddess flowing into the man.



*HP 31/38

Danth casts Cure Light Wounds on Jokad, healing (1d8+5): 13 points (my bad, I put 1d8+6 in the roll, but it should have been +5)

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion) - uknown time remaining, up to Hewligan how much time has passed.

*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2009)

As Jokad talks absently, Jovik's jaw starts to drop. The broken box he is holding starts to rattle and vibrate in his hand. He looks up, seeing the burning flame of Whitefire eating into the moldy stain on the wall. The mold almost seems to move away from the flame, as if flinching. Jovik lets go of the wooden box, realising that it is suddenly hot in his hand. As it falls to the floor there is a sudden crack, like a whip or rope snapping. Jokad is thrown across the room, whitefire falling from his hand, his right arm numb as if a shock has stunned all of his muscles.

The shoanti crumples against the table, causing it to tilt. Jovik steadies the thing, and then helps the barbarian to his feet. Danth too moves over quickly, offering a hand to the barbarian. The cleric had been at the door setting fire to the corpse of Aldern.

Jokad stands, brushing off the assistance. His face is a mask of displeasure.

The patch on the wall smoulders a little, but is still largely untouched.

Danth can sense it. There is something unholy there.

Outside the door the corpse of Aldern starts to pick up the flame. The stench is stunning! Someone is going to have to kick him into that pit before you all vomit! Trust me, burning ghast is not a tasty odor!


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC: I will assume that the healing spell was cast on Jokad just after Danth helped him up. Seems like an appropriate time!


----------



## frostrune (Feb 11, 2009)

Jokad looks to Kael then Danth, "What in the Nine Hells was that?"

He eyes the stain more intently now as he feels Saerenae's healing warmth wash over him.  He flexes his right arm working feeling into his numbed fingers before carefully reaching for his sword.

He's got that determined look on his face and you are afraid he may and try and burn it again unless diverted...

"GAH!!!  The smell..."


OOC:  Thanks for the healing.  Now 41/48 hps.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

"I have no idea," says Danth, approaching the patch of mold upon the wall. "Jokad, would you mind kicking Aldern's body into the pit while I investigate this?"

The cleric sheathes his blade as he approaches the mold, and grabs hold of his holy symbol. He focuses upon the mold, channel Sarenae's power through his body, and toward the corruption. 


*Turn Undead attempt on the evil mold.*


----------



## frostrune (Feb 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "I have no idea," says Danth, approaching the patch of mold upon the wall. "Jokad, would you mind kicking Aldern's body into the pit while I investigate this?"




"Ugh..... Gladly", Jokad blurts through gasps for air.


OOC:  He will kick Aldern's burning corpse out of the room and into the pit.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC: your spell has no effect. It is not undead, more unholy.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 12, 2009)

"Interesting," says Kael as he eyes the mold, although his voice sounds odd with his noise pinched shut. "Did it cause you to drop the box, Jovik, when it flung Jokad, or was that something else?"

OOC

Hewligan, would a Knowledge Arcana turn up anything about the mold? If it's magical in nature, or would it be Knowledge Nature, instead?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Interesting," says Kael as he eyes the mold, although his voice sounds odd with his noise pinched shut. "Did it cause you to drop the box, Jovik, when it flung Jokad, or was that something else?"
> 
> OOC
> 
> Hewligan, would a Knowledge Arcana turn up anything about the mold? If it's magical in nature, or would it be Knowledge Nature, instead?




Jovik looks at Danth, jaw agape. "Don't know, don't care. It's evil Danth. It needs to be destroyed. NOW. I hate it, I hate this chamber, I will not return here, and it needs to be destroyed" says Jovik rummaging through Danth's pack and grabbing two flasks of oil. One he splashes over the mold the other he pours in a pool at the base. 

"Now let the purifying flames of Sarenae cleanse this evil Danth!" says Jovik in a strangley commanding voice and looking expectantly at Danth and is sword while eyeing Jokad and his flaming weapon as well.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 12, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Interesting," says Kael as he eyes the mold, although his voice sounds odd with his noise pinched shut. "Did it cause you to drop the box, Jovik, when it flung Jokad, or was that something else?"
> 
> OOC
> 
> Hewligan, would a Knowledge Arcana turn up anything about the mold? If it's magical in nature, or would it be Knowledge Nature, instead?




Knowledge arcana, but with a DC25, oh and you better be quick before Jovik burns the thing down


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 12, 2009)

OOC

Not just no, but heck no - Post #435 - Knowledge Arcana DC 25 (1d20+5=9)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2009)

Despite studying the mold, and attempting to channel Sarenae's power to destroy it, the cleric has no clue what it is. He doesn't stop Jovik as the rogue takes a flask of oil from his flask and begins trying to set the corruption on fire. Instead, he merely steps back out of the way, handing _Crimson Dawn_ to his companion to start the fire. Then he gives a chuckle. "I seem to recall your teasing me because I carry so much lamp oil with me...but it sure seems to come in handy!"


*I figured it wasn't undead, but Turn Undead can sometimes work in other situations. When you consider that clerics are meant to fight things that are "unholy," it was worth a shot. 

Knowledge: Religion: 8 (NOPE!)
*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Despite studying the mold, and attempting to channel Sarenae's power to destroy it, the cleric has no clue what it is. He doesn't stop Jovik as the rogue takes a flask of oil from his flask and begins trying to set the corruption on fire. Instead, he merely steps back out of the way, handing _Crimson Dawn_ to his companion to start the fire. Then he gives a chuckle. "I seem to recall your teasing me because I carry so much lamp oil with me...but it sure seems to come in handy!"
> 
> 
> *I figured it wasn't undead, but Turn Undead can sometimes work in other situations. When you consider that clerics are meant to fight things that are "unholy," it was worth a shot.
> ...




"I shan't tease you again" says Jovik with a grin as he ignites the oil


----------



## hewligan (Feb 13, 2009)

Jovik pours the oil liberally over the moss and mold on the wall, stepping back for a moment to survey his work. The smell of oil is sharp on the nose, and you are going to have to leave the room quickly once you set it alight due to the low ceilings and the volume of smoke.

The mold still holds its strange shape, looking, for once, like little more than a very bad damp patch.

Jovik steps forward and ignites the oil. The flames leap up quickly, catching and carrying across the wall, engulfing the entire mold patch with speed.

Smoke billows out as the oil quickly engulfs its fuel source, eating into the moss.

Then you hear it. A strange noise like a high pitched wail heard from afar. The noise grows, until the room vibrates with the sonic assault. You call cover your ears and start to move out of the room quickly. As you leave the room the horrible meal falls of the table with a squelch, shelves tumble from the walls, and two chairs topple.

Outside the room the smoke is leaking, leaving a tart odor in the air. Looking around at the various ghoul corpses littering the floor, as the chamber slowly fills with tendrils of smoke.

The wailing falls off, going quiet for a second. You can hear the crackle and hissing of the fire as it burns off wet patches. And then there is a single loud pop, like a jar exploding in a fire, from inside the room. After that there is just silence.

You move away from the room for a while, waiting for the fire to do its damage. When the smoke dies down, and eventually dissipates on the breeze that blows in from the pit, Danth walks towards the room and takes a look inside.

The wall has been scoured by fire. It is a black mess, but clear of the mold. Still, he can sense it, he can feel the remnant of evil here. Something remains. It is only his own unity with the divine that makes his sense it. It is weak. A damaged source of great evil, but still there. The fire has done its job, for now, but Danth knows that this place is not sanctified.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 13, 2009)

"To hell with it." Jokad grunts.  "Nothing more we can do.  Let's finish cleaning the place out and bury it under a smoking pile of rubble."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2009)

Danth nods slowly to Jokad. "Before we leave this place for good, I would like to return here and consecrate this chamber. I do not have the proper blessings prepared today, nor am I sure that I have the power to permanently defeat the evil presence here, but I would like to try nonetheless." With that, Danth leads the way back out of the burned chamber, and around the pit, heading back to the mansion's basement.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 13, 2009)

"Danth's right, Jokad," says Kael with a nod. "We don't want things half done, it'd only make things worse...like only walking half the distance from camp, before making water."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth nods slowly to Jokad. "Before we leave this place for good, I would like to return here and consecrate this chamber. I do not have the proper blessings prepared today, nor am I sure that I have the power to permanently defeat the evil presence here, but I would like to try nonetheless." With that, Danth leads the way back out of the burned chamber, and around the pit, heading back to the mansion's basement.





Jovik heads out behind Danth quite satisfied with the purging fire. Jovik was still anxious to get out of this house. They had their lead in Magnimar, the evil extended past this house. Jovik wanted to move on.

"Uh hey Danth, don't forget about those rats that chased us down here." advises Jovik.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 16, 2009)

OOC: I forgot to mention, but I have a derivatives exam on Tuesday, hence why I have not been able to post for a few days. I will update on Tuesday evening! I PROMISE!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 16, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: I forgot to mention, but I have a derivatives exam on Tuesday, hence why I have not been able to post for a few days. I will update on Tuesday evening! I PROMISE!!!




OOC

No worries, hewligan, we'll be here and I'm sure we all understand, too.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 17, 2009)

You start moving back the way you came in. The one corridor you didn't search (you were rather busy at the time being attacked by some ghouls) has an all too noticeable and, unfortunately, an all too noticeable stench emanating from it.

You cautiously follow the route up this winding corridor, your torches and weapons blazing.

This long cave stinks of rotten meat. The source of the horrific smell is readily apparent in the swath of bloated animal corpses strewn about the floor of this place. Most seem to be of small animals and fish, but dangling above them all is a human corpse, bloated with age, hanging from a chain from the ceiling. Three other chains hang empty, their hooks swaying slightly in the breeze that blows through this cavern complex.

It appears you have found the larder. It is abandoned, except for the animal corpses that litter the floor and the solitary swinging corpse. Ghouls like their flesh either very fresh (still screaming), or very well aged. The smell is over powering.

OOC: I passed my exam, so I feel all clever and self-righteous at the moment. Unfortunately I have another 3 exams over the next 3 months, so very far from the end of them ...

OOC: You can move back upstairs, if you wish, but as has been pointed out, there is the closed door you pulled shut when you were trying to escape from the massive horde of ravenous rats. Please let me know if you want to do anything down here in the caverns, or if you want to prepare or barge through upstairs.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 17, 2009)

OOC:  Congrats on the test, hewligan.



IC:  Jokad snorts and puts an arm up over his nose and mouth.  "Gods but I will be happy for a breath of fresh air.  Death is all that remains down here.  Let us move up to the house proper and face the ghosts of Aldern's ancestors.  The sooner we are done here the better."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

*Congrats, Hewligan.*

Danth nods to Jokad. "Yes, let us return upstairs."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 18, 2009)

OOC: Next logical step is to progress into the room with the rats. Do you have an order for going through the door?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

Danth pauses as they approach the room to where the rats were located. "Jovik, would you mind listening at the door? Perhaps you can tell if the rats are still beyond." Then the young bleric draws his blade, and _Crimson Dawn_ is again lined with scarlet flames. "Jokad, you and I should go first. Our flaming blades may well keep the rats at bay should they still be there."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2009)

Jovik nods and bends to listen at the door.

1d20+7=24


----------



## hewligan (Feb 20, 2009)

There is silence behind the door. You can hear the faint whistling of wind in the chamber, and the distant creaks of an old house bending gently in the wind, but otherwise there is silence.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2009)

Danth twirls his flaming sword in hand and nods at his companions. "Ready?"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2009)

"Ready," Jokad nods as he ignites his sword as well.  "I'll go first.  Move through quickly and maybe we can bypass them again."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2009)

frostrune said:


> "Ready," Jokad nods as he ignites his sword as well.  "I'll go first.  Move through quickly and maybe we can bypass them again."




"If they are there still. I don't hear them. Maybe they came in response to Iesha, or even us, but summoned by Aldern. Or worse that moldy thing" says Jovik shuddering.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 22, 2009)

Jokad bursts into the old kitchen room, his sword ready to strike at the rat horde. The place is silent, but it is far from empty.

The floor is thick with their dead bodies. Hundreds of them. The tables are covered in their corpses. The small, bloated, blind bodies ankle deep in places. Jokad moves uncertainly forward, kicking them away as he wades into the room. Hundreds and hundreds of dead rats fill the room.

Danth follows him in, followed by Kael and Jovik. Mal follows in their wake, careful to step in the cleared areas as if not wanting his fur to touch their corpses.

Something has killed them all, but their bodies are untouched from blade or fire.

Danth shakes his head. It looks like they may have fallen dead from the terrible backlash that you all felt when you set fire to the moss. Perhaps these things were connected to the horrible affliction that you have, at least temporarily, dismissed.

You all feel a tension rise, relieved that you are not going to have to scrap your way out of this place.

Then you hear an almighty roar above you, as if some angry demon is raging above your head. You hear the footsteps, heavy and sluggish, as they approach you from above. Something is descending the stairs towards you.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

"That can't be good," whispers Danth, gripping his sword tightly. "We should take defensive positions."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "That can't be good," whispers Danth, gripping his sword tightly. "We should take defensive positions."





Jovik whipsers back "Why would we want to do that Danth, it isn't like we have found anything evil, vile or dangerous in this house." says Jovik sarcastically, but ends with a wink to Danth as he creeps up to hide against the staircase.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 23, 2009)

"I really like the shiny badges," says Kael with a gallows chuckle. "I just need to remember the trouble that goes with it."

That said, Kael slowly moves to a position, ready for the common battle. Or so he hopes.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 23, 2009)

Jokad nods grimly at Danth's words and silently moves to a position opposite Jovik on the other side of the stairs.

He readies to attack if the monstrosity enters the room (assuming its an enemy... ya right).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Danth takes up a position nearby, looking for a spot where he can see whatever comes down the stairs, but where he won't be immediately visible to it.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 23, 2009)

Charging down the stairs comes a twelve-foot-long creature with the body of a lion, a scorpion’s tail fitted with dozens of razor barbs, huge bat-like wings, and a deformed humanoid face. Kael recognises it at once as Manticore that attacked him.

The stuffed beast’s poorly maintained fur has fallen away in places, but it moves with a fluidity and hunger that makes it appear all too alive.

Kael glances at his companions, the colour draining from his face, as he wonders if this is once again a personal vision. The shock and purpose that is etched across the face of his companions convinces him that everyone can see it this time.

A manticore. A dead, stuffed, but somehow moving manticore.

It pounces down the last few stairs, landing with the ready hunch of a cat about to attack.

OOC: Initiatives and actions please. No surprise round for anyone, as clearly you heard it and it knows about you.

Here is what a living manticore looks like, but this one is anything but alive:


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Danth is completely taken aback by the appearance of the manticore. It takes him several seconds to react to the beast, but then he does so decisively. Calling upon his goddess, he points his blade toward the unnatural creature and sends a beam of searing bright like streaking into the thing! "Feel the cleansing fires of Dawn," he cries.


*HP 31/38
Initiative: 3
Cast Searing Light
Ranged Touch AttacK: 20
Damage: 19 if undead, or 12 if NOT undead (5d6 vrs undead, 3d8 if not undead)


Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion) - uknown time remaining, up to Hewligan how much time has passed.
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 23, 2009)

Shock turns to cold action, as well as the steel of purpose that knowing that deadly action will follow, spurs Kael into raising his arm, aiming it at the manticore, and a fiery ray blasts forth from his hand toward the beast.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #463 - Initiative (1d20+2=10)
Post #462 - Scorching Ray Attack (1d20+4=21, 4d6=14)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level   2 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 24, 2009)

Jokad leaps from his post at the foot of the stairs and brings Whitefire down on the creature's molting back with a powerful cut.



OOC:  Init 19, HIt AC 27 (crit threat), for 13 sword and 4 fire damage
Roll Lookup

Critical confirm (if it matters): AC 12?, probably a miss anyway
Roll Lookup

AC 19, 41/48 hps


----------



## hewligan (Feb 25, 2009)

Init order: Jokad (19), Manticore (16), Kael (10), Danth (3), Jovik (0)

The stuffed Manticore takes one look at you all and lets out a silent roar. No noise echoes from it, but you can feel the force of its hatred send a chill through you all. Its cold, dead (probably glass) eyes focus upon Kael, and it dives forward to attack.

Jokad, seeing the beast leap towards his friend and moves quickly to bring Whitefire down on the creature's molting back with a powerful cut. The sword bites deep, sending a cloud of straw and dust upwards. You can smell the acrid stench of burning, ancient fur and dust as the flames of the magical blade leave burning traces on the hide.

OOC: Manticore at -17hp

The manticore barrels into Kael, swiping at the young sorcerer with its two massive front paws as it rears up and over him. Both paws strike at Kael, sending the young man sprawling backwards awkwardly. Kael hits the ground in a mist of blood. His clothing is rent in many places, with white flesh visible beneath, soon covered by a rising tide of blood.

OOC: Manticore hits for 21hp damage, sending Kael to -2hp and unconsciousness.

Danth is shocked at the sight of the manticore, and more so by the speed and ferocity with which it tore apart his friend. He holds his nerve, though, and calls forth the cleansing power of his goddess. It takes bravery to reach forward to touch the beast, but he does. It turns to observe him as he places his palm on its flank. For a half second he sees torture and angst hidden deep within those glass eyes, but then it is gone as the beast shudders and whips away from him as the scorching, divine energy of Danth's goddess burns deep at its side.

OOC: -19hp to the Manticore (it is undead), to leave it at -36hp in total. It is hurt, but standing.

OOC: We will wait for Jovik. Also, if Friadoc wants to have Mal attack I am happy to have that happen in this round as it would seem in character for Mal to enter the fray to defend his master. If you want him to attack please post the rolls. If Jovik's post is not put up by tomorrow we will move on to the next round.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hey Hewligan, can we get a map posted when you get a minute too?*


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 25, 2009)

As Kael falls to the ground, his body a torn and visceral remnant, his familiar, Mal launches himself into the Manticore, his jaws snapping with frenzy as an insanely loud yelping growl is issued from the sometimes peaceable canine.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]Post #467 - Mal's Bite Attack (1d20+2=6, 1d4+1=4) - Mal's distraught. 
Post #467 - 10% Chance of Stabilization while Dying (1d100=93) - Nope, Kael will be moving to -3 HP
[/sblock]
[sblock=Note for Hewligan]If Kael does die, while I would be disappointed, I'd still like to be able to stick with the campaign and make a new PC, if that's acceptable.  If, of course, he does die.[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP -2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level   2 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Hey Hewligan, can we get a map posted when you get a minute too?*




I am off work on Friday and all of next week and will have more time to do 'proper' posts. Until then I am afraid things have been and will continue to be a bit hit-and-run. One of my kids is teething, and work is ...... interesting .... right now.

Fraidoc: Kael has 7 rounds before death, so hopefully someone will be able to kill the Manticore before then. If worst comes to worst and Kael does shed his mortal coils there will either be alternative routes for Kael to re-enter the adventure (Sandpoint temple, perhaps, or Danth calling in a favor from a priest of one of the more senior religions within Magnimar), or for you to create a new character. So don't worry. Yet


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 26, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Fraidoc: Kael has 7 rounds before death, so hopefully someone will be able to kill the Manticore before then. If worst comes to worst and Kael does shed his mortal coils there will either be alternative routes for Kael to re-enter the adventure (Sandpoint temple, perhaps, or Danth calling in a favor from a priest of one of the more senior religions within Magnimar), or for you to create a new character. So don't worry. Yet




OOC

I'm not worried, hewligan, but as some of my other DMs could tell you, I like to be open and clear, so that I don't have a DM thinking I want to die, or that I'd be Hades on Earth if my PC passed.

I'm just a firm believer in IC actions equating to IC consequences, thus if I die, it's part of the game...just as living through miraculous means is, too. 

So, no hurry to play someone other than Kael, but not maniacally unhealthy attachments, either.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2009)

Seeing his companion fall, Danth rushes forward to stand defensively over Kael's unconscious body. He slashes at the manticore with his flaming blade, but in his overzealousness to slay the creature, he misses badly.


*HP 31/38, AC 21 (assuming MCvE is still active)
Initiative: 11
Move to wherever Kael was.
Attack: 8

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion) - uknown time remaining, up to Hewligan how much time has passed.
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Sorry Hew, first week of classes is always crazy for me.

Jovik tries to circle around the stuffed beast to get into a flanking position with Jokad before stabbing forward with Goblin Hook.

[sblock]
1d20+7=12, 1d4+1d6+2=10 

14 to hit if Jovik gets a flank. 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Feb 27, 2009)

RD 2

Seeing the ferocious attack on Kael ignites a primal anger in the young Shoanti.  He raises Whitefire above his head in and brings everything he can summon dwon in one mighty chop.


OOC:  PWR AT FULL (try to set up flank), Init 3, Hit AC 17 for 12 sword and 5 fire dmg Roll Lookup

Hopefully it hits :erm:


----------



## hewligan (Feb 28, 2009)

*Round 2*

Init order: Danth (11), manticore (8), Jokad (3), Jovik

OOC: Magic Circle is still operational.

Seeing his companion fall, Danth rushes forward to stand defensively over Kael's unconscious body. He slashes at the manticore with his flaming blade, but in his overzealousness to slay the creature, he misses badly.

In his desperation to reach and protect Kael, his precision is lost. He does, however, succeed in gaining the attention of the manticore away from his fallen friend.

The beast moves with fury, again clawing with great, swooping arcs of its arms, catching Danth with its first claw, and then clubbing the priest across the mouth with its second claw attack. Danth feels the pain surge up through his body. A broken rib, perhaps?

The best lungs forward in an attempt to bite the head from the priest, but he has enough strength left to kick backwards at the thing, buying himself some time.

OOC: Danth takes 2 hits for 18 hp damage

Seeing the ferocious attack on Kael, and then on Danth, ignites a primal anger in the young Shoanti. He raises Whitefire above his head in and brings everything he can summon dwon in one mighty chop.

He makes contact, just. His blade cuts a wedge out of the side of the beast, spilling straw and hair onto the floor.

It turns to face the barbarian, its interest in Danth diminished. It is in a bad way. Jokad can see the clumsiness of its movements, and knows that his last blow was a strong one.

OOC: Manticore at -17hp, for total of -53hp

Jovik tries to circle around the stuffed beast to get into a flanking position with Jokad before stabbing forward with Goblin Hook. He fails to make contact.

Even Mal is in on the action now, moving beside Danth, growling protectively over his master's corpse. The faithful dog thinks it sees an opening, but the speed of combat, and its own desire to stay close to Kael's body makes it miss.

OOC: Round 3 inits and actions please. Also, apologies for the short delay. Just lots on at the moment so I missed a few days. On holiday for the week (at home), so should be able to post every day going forward.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

The pain of his wounds is almost overbearing, but Danth focuses on the manticore, knowing what must be done. He repositions his feet, waits for an opening, and then thrusts the flaming blade of _Crimson Dawn_ forward, into the undead beast's body...



*HP 13/38, AC 21 (assuming MCvE is still active)
Initiative: 10
Attack: Natural 20 (26), critical threat
Critical Confirmation: 11, no critical
Damage: 8 total (6 + 2 fire)

Spells in Effect
- Magic Circle vrs Evil, 10' radius, duration 50 minutes (+2 to AC, +2 to saves, immunity to mind control/compulsion) - uknown time remaining, up to Hewligan how much time has passed.
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Jovik cautiously waits for the right moment to strike, as the beats turns to face Jokad though he leaves himself open and Jovik takes full advantage ripping a chunk out of the beast with Goblin Hook.


[sblock=OOC]
Init
1d20+3=9 

Attack

1d20+9=26, 1d4+1d6+2=10 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Mar 1, 2009)

Rd 3

Jokad steadies himself a bit more now.  One well aimed strike can probably finish this thing.  It is more important he hit and keep its deadly attention focused on him so that Danth can work his magic on the Kael.

Still, things aren't so easy.  With the beast fully focused on him now Jokad has a tough time finding an opening to exploit.


OOC:  INIT 12, AT hits AC 15 (w/ flank) for 9 sword and 1 fire damage.  Probably not good enough to hit.
Roll Lookup

AC 19, 41/48 hps


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 1, 2009)

As the others move in on the manticore, Mal stands protectively over his fallen master, his paws becoming thick with pooled blood as it bleeds from Kael. Mal is ready to attack anyone who moves to do harm on Kael.

OOC

Readied action for Mal, he'll protect Kael and only attack if someone attempts to attack Kael's fallen form. *grins*

10% Stabilization check below.

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #477 - 10% Stabilization Check (1d100=53) - Kael will proceed to -4 HP
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP -4
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level   2 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 1, 2009)

*Round 4*

Init Order: Jokad (12), Manticore (10), Danth (10), Jovik (9), Mal (readied)

Jokad steadies himself a bit more now. One well aimed strike can probably finish this thing. It is more important he hit and keep its deadly attention focused on him so that Danth can work his magic on the Kael.

Still, things aren't so easy. With the beast fully focused on him now Jokad has a tough time finding an opening to exploit. He swings forward, but the thing paws away his weapon with hideous strength, before barreling forward into him with all of its might.

Jokad, slightly off balance now as he attempts to recover his defensive poise, manages, somehow, to just catch the edge of the first attack with his elbow, turning the blow.

The second claw attack, however, finds the young Shoanti's defenses open. Jokad grunts down the pain. It is bad, but he has been dealt much worse before.

Then he sees the terrible maw of the beast bearing down on him. The teeth are yellowed, jagged needles, inches from his face. He thrusts his free hand forward, into the back of the jaw, and holds the mouth open, feeling the teeth slowly biting into his bracer.

The face bears down on him from above, some stench of age and death leaking towards him.

OOC: It hits Jokad with one claw attack for 9hp damage

The pain of his wounds is almost overbearing, but Danth focuses on the manticore, knowing what must be done. He repositions his feet, waiting for an opening, but the speed of combat catches him back a little, and suddenly the thing is upon Jokad. The two or three seconds that it takes Danth to react feel like a lifetime. He watches Jokad get hit, watches the thin tracers of blood sketch the air, and then sees his friend thrust his fist into the beast's mouth to stop it from snapping off his head.

Danth reacts. He thrusts the flaming blade of Crimson Dawn forward, into the undead beast's neck, watching it sink satisfyingly through to the hilt. The thing shudders, but remains standing on its two hind legs for a moment as if fighting the inevitable.

Jokad grunts, pushes his free hand up and slowly levers the jaw of the beast open, removing his captive hand.

Danth removes his blade, and with the last support removed, the beast falls forward, dead, on the ground.

OOC: Congrats, Danth gave it the killing blow.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Congrats, Danth gave it the killing blow.




*OOC: Team effort. Jovik would have had it if his initiative had been higher. We took some major injuries in this fight though.*


As the beast drops, Danth ignored his own injuries, moving to kneel at Kael's side. He places his hands upon his companion, and prays to his goddess. "Sarenae, blessed Dawnflower, send your healing warmth into this man, and heal the hurts that were earned in defense of Light."

*Drop Command for Cure Light Wounds, curing Kael 8 points
*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 2, 2009)

Kael now at +4hp (-4hp + 8hp = +4hp)

Kael groans as the healing power surges through him. He opens his eyes, seeing flickering light and shadow for a moment before he realises where he is  and recalls what had happened. Seeing the corpse of the manticore on the ground, he takes a few moments to compose himself.

OOC: Feel free to role-play, or move things on.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 2, 2009)

Jokad explores his new wound as he speaks, "By the Gods this place is a madhouse!  Our idea of purging the house of evil may have to wait..."
He looks around at the battered group, " ...we may not be able to handle it."


OOC: AC 19, hp 32/48


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

"I've a few healing magics left, but by the time we recover from this fight, I'm afraid my powers for the day will be spent..."



*Danth will cast a couple more healing spells...I'll post and roll tomorrow. Also, I'm trying to avoid using Touch of Healing since I want to replace that feat.*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Danth will cast a couple more healing spells...I'll post and roll tomorrow. Also, I'm trying to avoid using Touch of Healing since I want to replace that feat.*




Agreed - if you use Touch of Healing, you are stuck with it


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 3, 2009)

Still the worse the ware, but far from death's door, Kael moves to a kneeling position, leaning slightly to his left, Mal supporting his master slight.

"I hate to say it," says the varisian sorcerer. "But, we should pull back and rest."

"The main threat, for now, is gone," adds Kael. "A day of rest, outside this place, while we guard over it and mend is a good idea...unless we wish to remain here, in finality."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bitter Retreat*

It is a tough one to swallow, retreating now, but it is the right thing to do. Kael has just brushed with death, and knows it. Danth's power is almost drained, and with the house seemingly turned mad by the defeat of Aldern, or the burning of the mold, he is concerned that a lot more healing may be required. Jokad, well, he never likes to retreat, but that doesn't mean he is a fool. Jovik, on the other hand, is pretty sure that they have already uncovered the real treasures of this hell hole.

The party beat a weary retreat up from the catacombs to the first floor of the mansion house. The place feels eerily still. The large stand that housed the manticore is empty now, of course, and it just makes the entrance hall feel bare and run down.

The five companions (for Mal is truly one of them now) move towards the front door, ready to leave. Mal growls, stepping back a little from the door, his teeth bared, a guttural growl leaving him. He can sense something evil outside. A whole lot of evil.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

Danth takes a quick minute to provide more healing to Kael, and then a bit to himself. He examines Jokad's wounds, reassuring himself that the shoanti warrior was more tired and exhausted than really wounded. The young cleric would save his final healing magics, just in case.



*HP 29/38, AC 19


- Drop Shield of Faith for Cure Light Wounds on Kael: 12 points, bringing Kael to 16/19
- Cure Moderate Wounds on self: 16 points, bringing Danth to 29/38
*

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

"Mal senses something vile outside," says Kael, a weary tone in his voice. "A very large evil."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

ooc bad double post.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC

Sorry for the double post, En World is being a right pain in the butt to me, as of late, I'll fix it once it lets me.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Danth turns and faces the door at Kael's words. "We either stay in this place tonight, or face the evil outside. While my power for the day is mostly spent, it is my duty to stand before the darkness. What say you?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2009)

Jovik looks at Danth quizzically "Honestly Danth, you're getting as bad as Jokad. Charging at every shadow. This place is evil I agree. But let us know what we are up against first. And in any case. Until we know what manner of eveil lies outside, how wil we know whether it is even safe to stay inside or not? Why wait inside to have the evil come at us in the dark of the night?" asks Jovik as he peeks out a window to accertain the threat.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 5, 2009)

Stifling a chuckle at the seriousness of his companions, Jovik moves over to one of the thick paned glass windows and peers outside. The window is caked in a layer of dust and grime, and he has to swipe at it for a moment with his bloodied sleeve. He peers forward again.

Outside he can see the ground moving away back towards the ruined bard and distant path that they came here via. The land outside is spotted black with the countless bodies of those darn black birds that they saw congregating as they first came in here. He scans the land before him. The barn is covered in them, the lawn too. He cannot count them, but it is somewhere in the hundreds.

Just birds, though!


----------



## frostrune (Mar 5, 2009)

"Birds?  I'll not cower in this hell hole because of some birds."

Jokad moves to open the door.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Danth hurries to stay with Jokad, the cleric's hand going to his holy symbol. Perhaps, if these birds were truly the source of such evil, he would be able to channel his divine power to drive them off. He takes a deep breath to steady himself, and prepares to meet the evil outside.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 5, 2009)

"Why start making the smart choices now, right boy," says Kael as he ruefully smiles at Mal before giving the others the nod. With a grin, Kael states,"Who wants to live forever?"

With a spell on his lips, Kael is as ready as he is going to be.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2009)

Jovik shakes his head "Watch out for the invisible flying monkeys Jokad" calls out Jovik.

Mal sensed something, usually that isn't a dead something, so Jovik followed along very warily.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 6, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik shakes his head "Watch out for the invisible flying monkeys Jokad" calls out Jovik.
> 
> Mal sensed something, usually that isn't a dead something, so Jovik followed along very warily.




Jokad grunts, ignoring Jovik's playful warning as he shoulders the door open.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2009)

Danth mutters prayes under his breath as he steps up behind Jokad, determined to face the evil beyond the door bravely.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth mutters prayes under his breath as he steps up behind Jokad, determined to face the evil beyond the door bravely.




OOC

Not to jinx us, or anything, but has anyone else seen the end of Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, the good one with Neuman and Redford?

For some odd reason, those birds feel like the Bolivian Army...here's hoping we get the myth and legend ending, instead of the movie one.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 6, 2009)

Jokad shoves the front door open with his shoulder and strides out confidently (or at least looking confident). There are hundreds upon thousands of sickly looking ravens perched quietly across the entire area, covering every square foot of the ruins. These ravens are disturbingly silent and still, watching as you  all move outside the house onto the path.

Mal growls. Kael silences him with a reassuring stroke, but he can feel the tension coursing through the body of his loyal friend.

Danth doesn't like the look of these things. It is not so much the fact that their small bodies have turned the ruins black, but that he can see an edge of red in their eyes, and on some a form of decay that shows too much of the fragile bone structure that lies below their feathers. He things they may be undead, or at least tainted in some way.

The group move forward hesitantly, walking in a tight group, moving slowly down the path. The ravens follow your progress. You make it some forty yards from the door to the mansion before they finally, inevitably, take to flight. It happens quickly, as if some invisible message has been passed between them, and they rise almost as a single body into the sky.

Hundreds. Thousands. The sky turns black with their bodies.

And then they begin the swoop towards you that you knew would come.

OOC: Friadoc ... good film, but these birds are not Bolivian. I checked the stat-block


----------



## frostrune (Mar 6, 2009)

Jokad flatly states, "This is bad."  He raises his sword defensively but thinks better of it.

"RUN!!!  BACK TO THE HOUSE!!!  GO!!  GO!!"


OOC:  He will trail the others taking the brunt of the onslaught.  Essentially for Init purposes he will go AFTER the last PC.  If it is relevant he will attack with his sword but I doubt it will be effective.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Jokad flatly states, "This is bad."  He raises his sword defensively but thinks better of it.
> 
> "RUN!!!  BACK TO THE HOUSE!!!  GO!!  GO!!"
> 
> ...





Jovik heads back to the house
"Birds? I'll not cower in this hell hole because of some birds."
He says in a mocking tone. "Bloody dog is smarter than the Shoanti" he mutters as he holds the door open for the others.

[sblock=Frostrune]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

Danth too runs back toward the house, covering the distance as quickly as possible. Reaching the safety of the doorway, he turns to track Jokad's movement. The cleric's hand goes to the holy symbol at his neck. "Flee the power fo Sarenae's just and righteous light!" he calls, channeling power through the divine link that he feels with his goddess.


*Turn Undead

Turn Check: 08, undead up to 4 hit dice
Turn Damage: 13 hit dice affected
*


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 7, 2009)

When Jokad shouts to run back into the house, due to the sheer volume of the avian horde, a very human look seems to flash across the face of Mal, it's meaning obvious to any who noticed, more obvious to someone who shares an empathic link with the canine.

"Now's now the time, Mal," says Kael as a wry-grin and chuckle escape the man. As the sorcerer and his familiar backtrack into the house, Kael pulls one of his many wands out and aims it at a space between the group and the winged horrors.

In the air, between Kael and the party, forms a wall that is five feet tall by ten feet long and one foot thick and it stays suspended in the air.

OOC

I used a charge from the silent images wand, it now has four charges left. Hewligan, you never gave me the caster level, so I assumed first level for the size of the effect. If the level is higher, then the wall will be higher. *chuckles*

It takes a Will disbelief check to fly through it, thus, my hopes, of giving us more time to get back into the house.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 8, 2009)

*The Swarm*

Jovik leads the way back, closely followed by Danth. Kael is a little more relaxed, moving back with Mal, his back to the house as he edges towards the door, fumbling at his belt for one of his wands.

Jokad brings up the rear, his sword twisting and writhing in his hands as if it were a snake, as he loosens his shoulders and prepares for the assault.

Jovik makes it back to the house first, and despite his high spirits still feels a chill as he crosses back over the threshold of the mansion once again.

Danth stands at the door and starts to chant. Kael lines up beside him, leaving a small gap for Mal to squeeze through into the house. The dog seems reluctant, and instead stands between Mal's legs, baring his teeth at the sky. Jokad arrives back at the door, looking at his companions and growls his displeasure at his companions preparations to attack.

The mass of birds swoops and twists in the sky, before diving with stunning speed towards the heroes. There thousand black bodies blot out the sun, sending a deep shadow over the companions. A terrible stench rises before them.

When they are just a few short yards away, and Jokad realises that he is not going to make it into the house due to this path being blocked by his companions, braces his legs and gets ready to do as much sweeping damage as he can.

Danth can feel the evil around these creatures. They are undead. He can see that now in the shrunken flesh and haunted eyes as they bear down fast on him. The cleric's hand goes to the holy symbol at his neck. "Flee the power fo Sarenae's just and righteous light!" he calls, channeling power through the divine link that he feels with his goddess.

There is an almighty blast of white power that surges from Danth in a great spherical burst of light, driving deep into the bodies of the diving horde.

Kael, too, is ready. The sorcerer points one of his many wands out and aims it at a space between the group and the winged horrors.

In the air, between Kael and the party, forms a wall that is five feet tall by ten feet long and one foot thick and it stays suspended in the air.

OOC: They save with a 17, which I am guessing is a save, but I cannot find the level of that wand ... unlikely to be 8 though!

Suddenly, as the power of Danth's holy magic courses through the approaching swarm, there is a combined scream of pain from a thousand birds. Bodies start falling out of the sky, hitting the ground and even bouncing off of the Jokad, Kael, and Danth.

These corpses pass straight through the conjured wall that Kael put in place, and this seems to embolden the remaining birds to realize that the image is not real.

They are upon you. The ground is covered in their corpses now, knee deep in places, and the stench that rises from them, and from the attacking swarm above you is horrendous.

OOC: DC13 Fortitude save or nauseated for 1 round (everyone except Jovik)

OOC: First combat round is here. You are fighting a swarm, so just init, attack, damage as normal and let me take care of the rest.

OOC: You can retreat to the house as your action, but they get an attack. Jovik is safe from combat in his current position.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 8, 2009)

Kael and Mal continue to try and pull back into the house, as the illusionary wall was only an attempt to delay the swarm of black birds while they retreated.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Post #506 - Initiative (1d20+2=5) - Feh
Post #506 - DC 13 Fort (1d20+2=14) - Yeah!
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 16
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level   2 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2009)

Danth is thankful that Sarenae's power was able to affect at least some of the vile creatures. As they swarm close, he forces down the bile in his throat over their foul stench, and in the blink of an eye, _Crimson Dawn_ is in his hand, the weapon's blade wreathed in scarlet flames. He slashes and cuts ate the birds flying all about, unsure of how effective his weapon will be against so many small foes...


*HP 29/38, AC 19

(Danth has the same strategy as Jokad...see if he can damage the swarm before fleeing.)

Fortitude Save: 25 (SUCCESS)
Initiative: 14
Attack: 13
Damage: 8 (5 + 3 fire)


*


----------



## frostrune (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC:  FORT save = 16, INIT 22, AT hit AC 13 for 8 sword and 6 fire damage
Roll Lookup

Jokad will hold his ground and fight for at least one round seeing if he can actually do any damage to this 'thing'.  If not, on rd 2 he will flee toward the house.


IC:  As the foul black swarm envelopes him Jokad's senses are overwhelmed by the caress of oily wings and stench of disease and rot.  He manages to hold his gorge as he flails about madly trying to regain his bearings.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 10, 2009)

Jovik steps back onto the porch as he throws Gull's Wing towards the swarm.

[sblock=Rolls]

Init

1d20+3=10 

Attack

1d20+7=21, 1d4+2=6 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 10, 2009)

*Argh! Get them off me!*

OOC: Init order - Jokad (22), Danth(14), Jovik (10), Swarm (8), Kael (5)

As the foul black swarm envelopes him Jokad's senses are overwhelmed by the caress of oily wings and stench of disease and rot. He manages to hold his gorge as he flails about madly trying to regain his bearings.

What he lacks for in subtlety, he more than makes up for in brute strength and passion. He swings around like a madman as the biting swarm swoop and brush past him. For a moment everything is plunged into blackness as he is covered by the beasts. He closes his eyes instinctively, batting and swiping their bodies aside. He can hear their bones cracking beneath his blows.

Danth is thankful that Sarenae's power was able to affect at least some of the vile creatures. As they swarm close, enveloping Jokad first, before swallowing him up in their mass, he forces down the bile in his throat over their foul stench, and in the blink of an eye, Crimson Dawn is in his hand, the weapon's blade wreathed in scarlet flames. He slashes and cuts ate the birds flying all about, unsure of how effective his weapon will be against so many small foes...

Very effective, it turns out. He watches their bodies catch and burn as he swipes at them, and manages to just about bat and block the hundreds that flock around him.

Jovik, sensing the tide turning, almost literally as the first group of birds detach from the attack and start to pull off into the sky, throws Gulls Wing into the fray. He spears two birds.

The fight seems to have left them.

Jokad is still swinging, his eyes shut tight, as the swarm departs. Their numbers have been decimated. Jokad opens his eyes, and smiles.

Well over half the birds are dead. Hundreds. Perhaps thousands. The rest have spread far and wide in disarray as they flee.

OOC: Technically Jokad's attack was enough to defeat the swarm (on a pure game-mechanic perspective), but given the initiative order I thought it only fair to give you all a bit of the glory.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Danth looks around at the results of the group's stand against the birds. Their small corpses lay everywhere, hacked and burned and blasted by the Dawnflower's power. The cleric can't but help crack a grim smile. "Sarenae has smiled upon us this day, my friends." As he speaks, the flames along his scimitar's blade snuff out, and he sheaths the sword. "Now I don't know about you, but I could use some sleep and a bit of food. We should stay fairly close, though. I'd like to finish exploring this place on the morn, as well as see if I can do anything about that corruption in the caverns below."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth looks around at the results of the group's stand against the birds. Their small corpses lay everywhere, hacked and burned and blasted by the Dawnflower's power. The cleric can't but help crack a grim smile. "Sarenae has smiled upon us this day, my friends." As he speaks, the flames along his scimitar's blade snuff out, and he sheaths the sword. "Now I don't know about you, but I could use some sleep and a bit of food. We should stay fairly close, though. I'd like to finish exploring this place on the morn, as well as see if I can do anything about that corruption in the caverns below."




"Aye," Jokad grunts, "but someplace with a roof or cover.  There's still plenty of those hellspawn should they choose to re-group."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: That farm where you helped them fend off the ghoul attack is not too far, and even closer is the one that was taken over by the ghouls (although it will stink of death). You could certainly reach either before dark.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 11, 2009)

"We've those farms," says Kael. Although the varisian is healthy, there is something about him that screams a need for rest and recovery. "Our choices are the befouled one or the one with the family."

"Personally, I could use a place with good spirits and smells," states Kael. "As opposed to a place filled with death and offal."

OOC

Good suggestion, hewligan.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2009)

Jovik smiled "The Goodwife Woldrack I am sure has some warm bread and soup. I'd pay twice the Hagfish rate for her meal and some clean hay in the barn right now."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik smiled "The Goodwife Woldrack I am sure has some warm bread and soup. I'd pay twice the Hagfish rate for her meal and some clean hay in the barn right now."




"Aye, lets move on then.  And keep an eye to the skies.  We don't want to lead what is left of that swarm straight to Woldack's doorstep."

As they begin to march Jokad clasps Danth by the shoulder.  He glances thoughtfully at the pile of bird carcasses as he speaks.  "You have grown in power my friend.  Your goddess favors you.  Let us hope she is not as fickle as Gozreh."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Danth blushes a bit at Jokad's kind words. "The power is Sarenae's, I am merely her chosen vessel. She smiles upon our efforts to destroy the Darkness, and to make this a better world for those who thrive under the sun!"

Then the cleric returns the Shoanti's gesture of comarderie. "You, though, are growing quite skilled with the blade of yours; you wield it like an extension of your arm! After this latest task, your enemies will no doubt be quaking in their boots at the thought of you and _Whitefire_!"

He turns to smile at Kael and Jovik. "And you too, friends. We are fast becoming a force to be reckoned with." The cleric stretches, and gives a mock yawn. "Now, I believe their was some discussion of warm bread and soup, and perhaps some soft hay upon which to lay our heads?"


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2009)

It is a welcome walk, welcome because it was quiet and uneventful. By the time you arrive at the Woldrack farm the sun is low in the sky, and your legs feel heavy. But you are alive, and the rain has held off, and you have thoughts of a warm meal ahead.

Farmer Woldrack hails you some half a mile from his house. His smile greets you as he walks over. On his side a pouch of berries hangs.

"Well met, lads. Just out picking some of the early moran berries. They are bitter little blighters, but they make an excellent spirit!"

He laughs. "So tell me about your travels. Did you visit the house?"

As you regale him with your story he leads you back to his house. He hasn't asked whether you want to stay for the night, but he is already talking about the strong cheese he has been looking for an excuse to crack out of the soil cellar, and the oatmeal biscuits his wife is baking.

As you reach the house he stops and turns apologetically.

"Lads, is the floor okay? I mean, by the time we eat dinner you are not going to be able to head out to Sandpoint, but are you okay with the floor again? I promise to get you drunk enough that you won't notice the hard floor!"

He is true to his word!


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: Feel free to augment and then move on. I will sit back until you decide where to go after this: Sandpoint or the Mansion.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2009)

hewligan said:


> As you regale him with your story he leads you back to his house. He hasn't asked whether you want to stay for the night, but he is already talking about the strong cheese he has been looking for an excuse to crack out of the soil cellar, and the oatmeal biscuits his wife is baking.
> 
> As you reach the house he stops and turns apologetically.
> 
> ...




"The floor, the barn, the roof. Someplace quiet and clean is all we ask Farmer Woldrack." replies Jovik


Jovik ate nearly as much as Jokad he was so hungry, not even for food, but company, and warmth and family. He played with the kids doing more little tricks for them. And insisted on paying a full two gold pieces for his dinner and lodging the next day. "You know since we didn't have to fight any one tis time" he says with a wink. But as much as Mrs. Woldrack protested Jovik would not take "No" for answer. Though he did take a hankerchief of oatmeal bisquits for the road at her insistance.

"So boyos. Where to today?" asks Jovik as the Wolves sit in the sun the next morining outside the cottage.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 12, 2009)

Jokad was in high spirits again by the time they reached the familiar farmstead.  His aching wounds and weay limbs seemed instantly refreshed at the smell of a home cooked meal.  

Jokad ate like a ravenous wolf, embarassingly so at times.  Everything seemed good and new to him.  He was especially enamored of Farmer Woldrak's cheese.  He and the elder Woldrak stayed up long into the night eating cheese and drinking his homebrewed moonshine.  An odd sight really, the savage warrior and simple farmer both staring silently into the embers of the dying fire soundlessly sampling cheese and passing a jug of violently strong brew.  Both relishing the simple pleasures of the moment in their own way.

The morning would come soon enough however and Jokad's simple mirth was replaced with a more serious mein.  You could tell your stout friend dreaded a return to that awful house but his sense of duty was far more powerful than fear.

"We should finish what we started at the manor house.  That foul blot of evil should not be allowed to fester so near to goodly folks."


OOC:  Jokad is at 31/48 hps unless we recover some for the night's rest.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

Danth eats heartily, but politely. While not as ravenous as Jokad and Jovik, the days trials had certainly left him hungry. Farmer Woldrack's cheese was particularly good, though the young cleric turned down the offers of more of the farmer's homebrew after the first very strong mug full.

He did take the time to tend to his companions wounds though, making sure all were clean and bandaged, and applying what little was left of his healing ability prior to sleeping. Then, he simply rolled out his bedroll, and quickly fell into a restful slumber.

Morning came too early, as it often did. But Danth rose to meet the Dawn eagerly. Going out into the yard, the cleric kneeled down, facing the rising sun, and spent the next hour or so in prayer to Sarenae.

Finishing his morning prayers, Danth returned to the house to gather his gear, and then joined his companions outside the cottage for a quick breakfast. "I am forced to agree with Jokad. Evil yet remains at the manorhouse, and it is my duty to exorcise it, if possible. I have prepared a spell that I hope will do just that. Will you stalwart lads join me in this?"


*Danth will use his remaining Cure Moderate Wounds on Jokad, and apply 4 uses of Cure Minor Wounds on himself. He will then Take 10 on Heal (Long Term Care), for a result of 15. Jokad, Jovik and Kael should regain 10 hit points each over the course of 8 hours rest, 5 for Danth (cannot apply long-term care to self). Coupled with the magics, this should fully restore Jokad and Danth (who I actually think are the only ones actually injured).

[sblock=Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Consecrate, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 13, 2009)

Kael and Mal are good guests, as they enjoy the food and the hospitality well, however the pair is more silent than normal. Contemplative is a good term, as well as reflective, and as th evening carries on the pair grow more inwardly focused. Once it is time to sleep, they both find a good, quite spot and lay down to rest upon a pair of blankets from Kael's pack. The sorcerer's head using his familiar for a pillow, yet no objection seems evident in Mal.

Due to the unusual nature of their bond, the deepness to it, Kael and Mal sleep well, but with unsettling dreams shared between them. By morning, Kael and Mal are rested, but also unsettled as they need to return to the manor, for reasons other than the selfless ones that heroes should be in possession of.

"It must be put to an end," states Kael simply enough, Mal by his side. "Razed to the ground, whatever it takes, so as not to befoul the countryside again."

The statement is made without a confirmation of whether Kael and Mal would go, to the pair it could never have been a question that needed an answer. Once the group is on its way, when it is nearer to the manor, Kael casts a spell that places an aura of protection around him and, oddly enough, it forms around Mal, too.

OOC

Mage Armor, on Kael and Mal.

[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 22
HP 21
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level   5 of 5     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 13, 2009)

*The Return*

The walk back to the mansion is made is better spirits. The tiredness from the day before is gone, and Danth's healing magic has improved your aches and pains no-end.

When at last, after a few hours of gentle trekking along the country lane, the mansion once again becomes visible, seemingly perched against the backdrop of sea and brooding sky. It has a weary look, as if the building is slumped there. Age and decay are getting to it, and while it is, of course, no different from when you left it yesterday, it just feels a little different, a little hollower.

Common relief is shared when it becomes clear that there is no welcoming party of black birds waiting for you this time. The ground is littered with their corpses, but nothing living moves among them, and you crunch through them towards the entrance.

OOC: Are you going to go back to the basement first, or what?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: Iesha derailed our exploration of the upper floors. I saw we finish searching the upper floors and work our way back down to the basement.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 15, 2009)

The front door opens easily to reveal the ramshackle, damp, and dusty interior. Jovik stabs his dagger towards the stairs. "Up!" he states. Nobody offers any resistance (at this point), and so the party ascend the stairs back to the first floor where they met Iesha.

At the top of the stairs you are met with a familiar vista. The hall, curving away from you, with the doors of the rooms you explored standing open as they were.







The door to your right was one you never explored. It seems like as good a place to start as any. Jovik moves to the door and presses his ear to it. Silence.

He turns the handle and the door swings inwards.






OOC: room B11

This bedroom features a child-sized bed, a chair next to a toy box, and a looming stone fireplace big enough for a child to get lost in.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

Danth moves to help the others search the room, wary of any possible danger.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 17, 2009)

Jovik gives a half-hearted effort to search the room, mostly checking out the huge fireplace.

ooc:Search
1d20+7=14


----------



## frostrune (Mar 17, 2009)

Jokad stands a tense watch near the open door.  He pays particular attention to Mal, trusting that his superior senses will have the best chance to alert the group to any supernatural presense.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 17, 2009)

If Jokad didn't know any better he'd swear that when he looks at Mal that the dog is grinning at him, almost cockily so.

Kael, on the other hand, is giving the room the once over, too. With the form of evil that was here, it wouldn't surprise the young man to find tomes of forbidden lore just laying around.

OOC

[sblock=Search]Search Check (1d20+2=15)[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 17, 2009)

Jovik and Danth move into the room, searching. Kael casts his eyes around, while Jokad stands glowering at the door.

Jovik feels strangely drawn towards the fireplace. He crouches and peers inside. A faint, cold breeze filters through from above, chilling his face. He can see nothing of the daylight, though, for something seems to be blocking the light.

He moves his hand forward slowly to inspect the blockage as his eyes adjust to the dark. He hears a noise, faint, almost not there. He cocks his head a little to the left, wondering if it is the sound of the wind in the chimney.

The noise is the wind. Is it? No ... it is something else. He waves his right hand backwards to signal silence. His companions fall silent. Jokad places is hand on the hilt of his blade.

Jovik moves a few more inches into the fireplace. The noise returns. It is the sound of a child's sobs. He can hear a child crying quietly, as if trying to stifle the noises.

And then the vision wells up and takes control of his mind.

Jovik can feel the mind of the child. A child that is convinced that his parents are trying to kill each other, and that whichever of them survives will be coming to kill him next; he has a vision of his mother, wielding a torch, and his father, festering with tumors and wielding a long knife, both struggling to kill each other. The vision passes as fast as it occurs, leaving only a horrendous wave of buzzing and dizziness.

Jovik pulls his outstretched hand back a little, as if scared to touch the object obstructing the chimney, scared that it will be the corpse of a child, and not sure if he is ready for that.

He places his hand to his face to explore some warmth he feels there, and squints in confusion as his hand comes away covered in a thick smudge of blood.

He turns with confusion to his companions. They can see the thick rivulets of blood that drip from his nose and down to his chin.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 18, 2009)

Jovik sits down heavily on the floor, still staring at his hand. "We let Aldern off too easily. Death was too good and too easy for that bastard." he says quiety as his body shakes a bit.

With his other hand, Jovik mutely gestures towards the fireplace.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 18, 2009)

Jokad's eyes dart from Kael to Danth and back to Jovik.

"What in the hell just happened?  Did you hit your head?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2009)

Danth moves to Jovik's side at the sight of blood. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 18, 2009)

"Why do I have the feeling that that one did not die enough or in a worse way," asks Kael quietly, his attention focused on his comrade with the bloody nose.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 19, 2009)

Jovik bows his head as tears fall to the floor. Quietly he says "They had a child. Aldern and Iesha, I am sure though not positive. As he killed her, fought with her, their child, was...afraid, afraid that he would be next. So he hid, hid here in the chimney, trying to save himself. And. and. and he needs to be freed." says Jovik choking through sobs.

Still crying though, Jovik crawls on all fours back into the chimney. He was still apprehensive, but very determined and pushed on into the chimney to retrieve the object stuck in the chimney, he no longer feared it, he knew what it was and what needed to be done with it.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 19, 2009)

*The Child*

Jovik feels his fingers close around a loose bundle of rags. He pulls gently, but they are wedged or stuck on something. He grabs with his second hand and pulls forward. Part of the cloth bundle has become caught on a sharp rock or crevice in the chimney. Jovik works at it, before another sharp tug pulls it free, tearing a shred from the fabric.

He holds the item at arms length. It weighs next to nothing. A bundle of dry, dull fabric, with small rattling bones inside.

He sets them down as his companions gather around.

Moving aside one piece of cloth reveals the skeletal corpse of a small child, perhaps 4 years  of age, perhaps a little younger. The bones are dusty and yellowed, the fabric black and brown with rainwater and age.

The child must have become trapped somehow, and perished there, its cries either going unanswered, or perhaps it was too afraid to scream?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2009)

Danth shakes his head at the vileness of it all. "We shall give the child a proper burial."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 20, 2009)

Jokad spits on the floor in disgust, his anger evident.  "This place is a madhouse.  I don't think there is any redeeming it Danth."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 20, 2009)

"My gut concurs with our Shoanti friend," says Kael with a very tired look on his face. "But, if there is one more innocent to find, to give a proper rest, I say we bite back the bile in our throats and find them."

"But, this much I swear," states Kael. "If I ever have the chance to take that bast@rds soul and put it into torture for all time, with no chance of it ending...I'll do it. Without blinking, I'll do it."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 20, 2009)

OOC: Who is going to stow the corpse? I can remind you when you get back to Sandpoint about it for burial, etc.

OOC: Do you want to move on? There was nothing else of interest in the room.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 21, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Who is going to stow the corpse? I can remind you when you get back to Sandpoint about it for burial, etc.
> 
> OOC: Do you want to move on? There was nothing else of interest in the room.





OOC: Jovik will carefully wrapped the remains up and put them in his pack. We'll move on.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2009)

Danth says a quick prayer over the child's body, and helps Jovik properly pack it away for later burial. Then he nods to the others, indicating that he is ready to continue on.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 22, 2009)

*Washroom*

You move on, passing some of the rooms you have already explored, but still taking the time to at least throw the doors back and check that nothing has decided to reoccupy the place.

At the end of the corridor you perform the usual ritual. Jovik moves forward, placing his ear to the door and listens. Jokad impatiently fingers the hilt of his blade. He doesn't much like this creepy sneaky stuff.

Jovik turns and signals that the room is silent.

Jokad takes the handly and impatiently opens the door.

An iron tub sits in the middle of this room, the floorboards around it sagging with the tub’s weight.without any real game effect. A washroom! How exciting.






Room B14.

Shall we move on or do you want to explore the room?


----------



## frostrune (Mar 23, 2009)

Jokad snorts.  The tension temporarily broken.

"Nothin' here."  He turns to head back out the door and his usual guard position.


OOC:  I'm fine with moving on but Jokad will guard the hall if the others want to check things out a bit.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 23, 2009)

Kael will give the room a look over, in addition to Jovik, simply because he needs to make sure nothing magical, even subtly so, is left behind. Kael doesn't want anyone else hurt by the slain maniacs machinations. Mal will stay behind, as an overwatch, with Jokad.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 23, 2009)

Kael nods at Jokad, but asks for just a moment. "We need to just make sure that this place is cleared out. We don't want some kids stumbling onto a hidden artifact while playing 'dare'".

He moves into the room, searching amongst the small cabinets for anything of interest. The place is empty of all but the most mundane of items, and even they are yellowed with age.

As he Kael moves towards the centre of the room he hears an almighty creak, as if the floor itself is about to give way. He looks down nervously at his feet. Damn, the bath really is heavily sagging the floor. He hadn't realised just how much strain it was putting on the rotten wood.

Jovik, about to enter the room, and Jokad, standing at the door with a hint of impatience in his face, both watch as Kael looks up at them with a worried crease in his brow.

They all heard the first creak, but it is the second groaning snap that really captures their attention. The entire floor gives way. Jovik steps back instinctively, pulling his weight back on to his rear foot.

Kael, on the other hand needs to either leap clear, or be carried down to the floor below amidst the clouds of debris.

OOC: DC 15 Reflex save avoids.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 23, 2009)

So sudden, so startled, Kael just goes with the floor as it collapses, without much of a real effort made to save himself.

OOC

[sblock=Reflex Check]Post #548 - DC 15 Reflex Check (1d20+3=4) - That's a botch, too, although doesn't matter much[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Danth can only watch from the hall as the floor gives way, and Kael begins to fall toward the level below.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 25, 2009)

The floor just falls away from below him, before Kael has time to react. The giant iron tub falls fast and hits hard. Kael follows, surrounded by a shower of broken wood and debris.

He knows this is going to hurt, and then it does.

OOC: 4hp falling damage to Kael

A large cloud of dust rises from the hole in the floor. Danth, Jovik, and Jokad peer over the lip of the ragged gaping absence where the floor once was.

Kael lies on the floor of another washroom in the floor below. He groans and rises unsteadily to his knees, looking up at you with a wince of pain (and shame) marking his face.

OOC: Kael can return upstairs, or you can go down and meet him back on the ground floor


----------



## frostrune (Mar 26, 2009)

OOC:  I think Kael has the spell 'featherfall'.  I think that was why Friadoc didn't sound too concerned about the potential fall.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 26, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  I think Kael has the spell 'featherfall'.  I think that was why Friadoc didn't sound too concerned about the potential fall.




OOC

Dude, for some reason my brain totally forgot that Feather Fall was an immediate action. Hewligan, is it too late to correct this?


----------



## hewligan (Mar 26, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Dude, for some reason my brain totally forgot that Feather Fall was an immediate action. Hewligan, is it too late to correct this?




OOC: Too late - Kael is already lying on the floor groaning when he remembers that he could have, SHOULD HAVE, used his feather fall spell. Hey - maybe later I can throw you off a cliff


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

Danth peers over the jagged edge of the whole in the floor, tyring to spot Kael below lying amidst the dust and debris. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 26, 2009)

"Just a little banged up," says Kael as he stands up in the debris. "The only thing hurt is my pride, I was so preoccupied that I didn't even cast feather fall."

"But, I'm fine," says Kael as he smirks, more at himself than anything else. "I'll be right there."

Kael will make his way to his friends.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

Danth moves to meet Kael as the sorcerer makes his way back up, quickly checking the wounds to make sure they aren't more severe than they first appear.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Damaged Pride*

It only takes Kael a minute to make his way back to you. The washroom he ended up in downstairs was just north of the main room, and he soon found his bearings, dusted himself off, wiped a little blood from his lip, and set off back upstairs.

He got a few slaps on the shoulders, and couldn't help but blush a little at his mistake - first to charge into the room with the floor so clearly in a bad state, and secondly forgetting to use his own magic - something that was such an integral part of him.

Mal, upon seeing him return, snuffled up to his hand, pressing a wet nose into the offered palm.

Onwards.

There were only two doors left on the floor, both at the end of the corridor just past the room where you found Iesha.

Jovik does his thing, pressing his ear to the first and after a few moments signaling it was clear. Of course, the incredible noise you all just made, sending a bathtub flying through the floor of the house, is not exactly going to make your attempts at stealth worth much. Still, habits ....

The door opens to reveal a flight of steps that wind up into a dark space.

Do you want to go upstairs, or open the other door on this floor first?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

"Let's finish up on this floor, and then we can see what awaits us above," says Danth matter-of-factly.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 27, 2009)

Jovik once again performs the ritual, and once again signals a clear (or at least silent) room. He opens the door quietly as you assume your now natural positions.

This once-fine chamber has been destroyed. The bed is smashed, mattress torn apart, walls gouged as if by knives, chairs hacked apart, and paintings on the walls torn to pieces—with one exception. A portrait hanging on the northwest wall seems to be untouched, although it hangs backward, its unseen subject facing the wall.

OOC: Room B15


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2009)

Jovik was still shaken from the last encounter here, with the child. But he had the child with him, and in some ways felt that he was doing a good deed and in some small way felt now protected by the spirit of the child. So Jovik crept foward. He got to the picture and reached out, he drew his hand back instinctively but reached out a second time to flip the portrait over.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Painting*

Jovik turns the heavy, decorative (but very worn and chipped by age) gold frame to reveal the painting underneath.







The image is that of a noble woman, painted in dark oils, and further darkened by time. She looks pretty, although perhaps a little well fed.

As you observe the painting in the ill-lit room (heavily brocaded curtains shut out much of the morning light). As you watch the painting starts to bleed. It is slow at first, just a single drip that slips from one eye, like a tear. A second followed, and then one from the other eye.

Jovik steps back a little, feeling himself sprung like a cat. This house messes with you!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2009)

Jovik shakes his head and turns the photo back over. "So much pain in this house, she can't bear to look at it" he says sadly.

Jovik sighs and gives his body a shake to get rid of the willys. He then begins searching the room. 

1d20+7=14


----------



## hewligan (Mar 28, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik shakes his head and turns the photo back over. "So much pain in this house, she can't bear to look at it" he says sadly.
> 
> Jovik sighs and gives his body a shake to get rid of the willys. He then begins searching the room.
> 
> 1d20+7=14




OOC: It ain't a "photo"  I am not sure that they have cameras in Golarion 

You search the room, feeling ill at ease the whole time. There is little here. I mean, it is the master bedroom, and there are clothes in wardrobes, shoes on racks, scented waters, mirrors, brushes, and so on, but nothing that suggests real value or real importance.

You could fill a sack with some of the clothes and items. They are old and some are a bit moth-eaten, but you reckon that in Sandpoint you could fetch a good handful of silvers for this stuff - enough for a night out that ends in a crushing headache!! In the past you would have grabbed it all and made good for a day or two, but now, with a pouch full of gold and a focus on actually completing the good deed, you are not so sure.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 28, 2009)

In a rare moment of civilized empathy Jokad says...

"Do you think that is Aldern's wife... Iesha I mean?"

"It would make sense that she ripped this room apart except for her own picture... a sad recollection of what she once was."

"So much evil was done here.  So much tragedy."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 29, 2009)

frostrune said:


> In a rare moment of civilized empathy Jokad says...
> 
> "Do you think that is Aldern's wife... Iesha I mean?"
> 
> ...





"Don't matter now they're dead, and the portrait will burn with the house by dark." says Jovik coldly.

"Come on we have one more floor to do before we need to go back down to the basement." he says obviously just wanting to get done.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Danth is quiet as he takes in everything. At Jovik's prodding, he moves to follow the Shoanti to the upper floors.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 30, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "Don't matter now they're dead, and the portrait will burn with the house by dark." says Jovik coldly.
> 
> "Come on we have one more floor to do before we need to go back down to the basement." he says obviously just wanting to get done.




Jokad shrugs and his wall of harsh pragmatism returns.

He ignites Whitefire and resolutely moves toward the attic steps.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 30, 2009)

*The Attic*

The stairs lead up into a very large attic space, open and with small windows studding the sloping roof space. The space clearly spans the entire floor space of the house, and has been built into the roof.

A desk and a chair sit at the far end of this drafty room. Chimneys rise to the west, while to the east, two intricate stained-glass windows are set into the far wall that the desk sits some metres away from. 

The northern window depicts a dark-haired woman with pale skin, large green eyes, and a black-and-red gown; with both hands she wields a jagged iron staff. The southern window has been broken on its lower half and patched with canvas; what remains of its upper half depicts a handsome man dressed in regal finery and a crown of ivory and jade. Small scorch marks mar the wood near the broken window. A battered and ruined telescope lies on its side near the desk and a large trapdoor in the roof has been tied shut by several lengths of rope. 

You can hear the sea striking the cliff outside the large stained glass window far below.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 31, 2009)

"I'll test out the floors this time," Jokad says as he stalks across the open space.  

He does a complete circuit about the room.  Moving around the desk, peeking up at the trap door, and finally out the seaside window.

If nothing happens he will give the all clear.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Danth waits patiently for Jokad to investigate the area, one hand on the golden holy symbol hanging about his neck. He is ready to spring into action should the large Shoanti require it, but otherwise remains quiet, watching and listening.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 31, 2009)

Kael chuckles a bit, shooting a smile at the Shoanti, as he shakes his head in a good natured fashion.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 31, 2009)

The floor is fine 

The room appears to have been used as a study and observatory, although the thick layer of dust suggests that Aldern was not a fan of these pursuits.

The stained glass window is impressive, and doesn't look entirely in place (such a grand window for such an incomplete looking attic room), but it is in keeping with the similar windows you found on the two previous floors.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

"I somehow expected our exploration to reveal...well, more." Danth says quietly. "But since nothing has revealed itself, I guess it is time for us to return to the caverns below...to the source of the hauntings."


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 31, 2009)

"It's better to have looked and found nothing than to have not looked and left an army at our backs," says Kael as he moves to follow the group.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 1, 2009)

*Descent into the Caverns*

It is a quiet walk back downstairs. There is little to say. Perhaps a tinge of anti-climax to the whole affair.

The caverns stink. The putrid bodies of the rats are already decaying, as if some force was at work to accelerate their descent into mulch.

When you reach the little lab/study at the very back of the cavern. Nothing has changes. The large black mark where you tried to burn the back wall remains.

OOC: Let me know what you want to do. Sorry for the short post, but England were playing tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Danth approaches the spot of "evil mold" upon the wall. He turns to regard his companions with his bright blue eyes. "I do not know if I am powerful enough to rid this place of this evil, but I must try. Stand ready, for I do not know what will transpire during the next few minutes." With that, the young cleric turns back to the wall, and begins chanting a prayer to Sarenae, his hand wrapped around the golden holy symbol of his goddess that hangs about his neck.


*I'm not sure this will work, but Danth casts Consecrate (secondary function) on the chamber, centering on the "evil mold."

[sblock=Consecrate, secondary function]
If the area does contain an altar, shrine, or other permanent fixture of a deity, pantheon, or higher power other than your patron, the consecrate spell instead curses the area, cutting off its connection with the associated deity or power. This secondary function, if used, does not also grant the bonuses and penalties relating to undead, as given above.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Consecrate, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil + Searing Light
[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 2, 2009)

*Consecrating the Taint of Evil*

Danth takes his time, completing the consecration ritual with solemnity and care.

As the spell completes his holy symbol starts to vibrate with energy. He can feel it in his hands, as the energy starts to build.

When it escapes, a thick beam of light shoots forward from his holy symbol towards the wall.

A blast hits you all with incredible force as if a shockwave has come rebounding back off the wall. Jovik loses his footing, stumbling against the table. Jokad thrusts both hands against the stone wall as he is spun by the wave of rebounding energy. Kael lowers his head as if a gale has struck him. Mal whimpers and cowers, skittering back as his paws fail to find leverage on the floor.

Danth, however, stays standing, leaning forward as if into the force.

The burnt mold seems to shift before your eyes as the beam of light continues to surge into it from Danth's symbol. Slowly, as if awakening from some great sleep, the mold seems to form a shape. The shape is that of a man. It pulls itself forward, detaching, peeling itself from the wall. For a few seconds it hovers before you all, the undeniable shape of a man made of spores and dust. Its right arm stretches out as if to deflect the light, and then it explodes.

You are ALL thrown to your feet, sliding hard against the walls in various directions. The force of the power that just hit you was incredible, like an explosion.

As the room clears you can hear the ripple of sound roll out away from you. The building far above seems to creak and sigh, and then, with a delay, an explosion from far above.

Something big just happened.

And Danth can feel it .... the presence has gone!

OOC: Congrats! The adventure actually mentions consecrate as the only way to purge this evil ... the boy did good!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Congrats! The adventure actually mentions consecrate as the only way to purge this evil ... the boy did good!




OOC: Awesome, Danth should get a bonus for such a good idea.

Jovik rolls off the ground, he looks at Jokad "By the gods, remind me not to get Danth mad" he says as he shakes his head.  Jovik stands up. 

"I hope that sound wasn't the house collasping on top of us"


----------



## frostrune (Apr 2, 2009)

Jokad shakes his head and blinks a number of times until the after effects of the brilliant flash are gone.  He sits there a few moments longer looking thoughtfully up at Danth.

After a few seconds of silence he speaks, "So what _was_ that?  Is it really gone?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Congrats! The adventure actually mentions consecrate as the only way to purge this evil ... the boy did good!




*It was the only thing I could think of that might work. I just didn't know if the "evil mold" would qualify as an "altar, shrine, or other permanent fixture of a deity, pantheon, or higher power other than your patron."*



Danth breathes a deep sigh of relief, and then falls back to lay on the cold, stone floor, looking up at the ceiling. A chuckle escapes his lips, soon enough turning into a joyful laugh. After a few moments, the laughter dies, and the young cleric smiles up at his friends. He rolls over and climbs to his feet, a bit unsteadily.

"It is gone. Sarenae has driven the darkness from this place."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 4, 2009)

The return upstairs is done in considerably higher spirits. Kael can feel from Mal the dog's distinct relief that the previous palpable evil that shrouded this place has lifted. Jovik too, knowing that he has one last task in laying the child's corpse to rest in a proper grave, feels at one with himself. Danth too, is upbeat. He feels honoured to be so close to his goddess' power. Jokad, however, is not feeling so great great. He felt okay at breakfast, but now ... not so good. His gut is hurting and his limbs feel achy - sort of like the flu.

Upstairs the house is still standing, but it has sagged noticeably. The ceiling (so the floor above) is heavily warped now, sagging a foot or two lower than it had been when you descended. The walls are heavily cracked now.

The place is holding together, but you can tell that the house suffered badly as part of the aftershock of what occurred below.

It is over ... time to return with the news of what you found here, even though that is not entirely clear in your mind. Perhaps when you get back to Sandpoint you read that note you found again, and perhaps seek the help of your old friend Mandraiv.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2009)

"Well done, Danth," says Kael as the Wolves of Sandpointe reach the main floor of the delapitated, formerly corrupted and tainted manor. "While we've faced many foes together, nothing was as twisted or vile as this, but it's over, now."

"So, Danth, would you like the honors of putting this place to the torch?" Kael asks as he kneels down and feeds Mal a piece of jerky, while scritching the familiar between his ears. "Or do you think someone else should do it?"


----------



## hewligan (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC: Let me know what you want to do. I guess the shortlist of options include:

1) Try to burn the house to the ground (it is a bit of a damp and moldy mess though, so don't expect it to go up like paper)
2) Return to Sandpoint and 
a) go to mayor
b) go to sheriff
c) go to get the child buried
d) go to Mandraiv
e) go to pub​3) Head to Magnimar or back to the farm (to live a life of farming bliss?)

If someone can post with general order or actions please and I will take it from there.

You are about half way through this adventure now!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Let me know what you want to do. I guess the shortlist of options include:
> 
> 1) Try to burn the house to the ground (it is a bit of a damp and moldy mess though, so don't expect it to go up like paper)
> 2) Return to Sandpoint and
> ...



OOC:

I say we head back to Sandpoint, bury the child, check in with the mayor and sherriff to let them know what the wolves have been up to and that the old foxglove manor should be destroyed or at least avoided. Then have a good carousing night before heading to Magnimar.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC:  sounds good to me.  Jokad might need to have at least one drink at the White Deer... you know, just to say hi to the owner.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2009)

*Sorry, got sidetracked for a couple of days.*

"Let the place lie." says Danth. "It may well take more oil than I carry to set this place alight, and it looks like it won't be long until it collapses into the sea at any rate. Let us return to Sandpoint."

Noticing Jokad's discomfort, Danth takes a few minutes to examine his Shoanti companion in and effort to figure out what is ailing him.

*Heal Check: 15 (Take 10 + 5)
*


----------



## frostrune (Apr 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Sorry, got sidetracked for a couple of days.*
> 
> "Let the place lie." says Danth. "It may well take more oil than I carry to set this place alight, and it looks like it won't be long until it collapses into the sea at any rate. Let us return to Sandpoint."
> 
> ...





"Bah!  I'm fine.  Nothing a few breaths of clean sea air and brisk walk can't cure."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 10, 2009)

"A truly changed and enlightened man," says Kael with a wink toward Danth, it even seemed like Mal chortled briefly. "Too think, not to long ago you were an unrepentant pyromaniac."

"I think you're right about this place, what ailed it is gone now," says Kael with a nod. "I think the child needs to be laid to rest and then we can go about letting the mayor and sheriff know what transpired here before we visit old friends in the town."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Noticing Jokad's discomfort, Danth takes a few minutes to examine his Shoanti companion in and effort to figure out what is ailing him.
> 
> *Heal Check: 15 (Take 10 + 5)
> *




Jokad quickly rebuffs your attempts to examine him (there are no great big bleeding wounds on his body, so as far as he is concerned he is fine), but you can tell from his pallor that something is wrong with him. His brow is sweat spotted, his hair looks clammy, his eyes dull and a little lifeless. Perhaps he is ill, but you aren't exactly getting a welcome to examine him, so what can you do?


----------



## hewligan (Apr 10, 2009)

*Return to Sandpoint (again)*

You have made this walk before, the triumphant return of the heroes to Sandpoint after vanquishing the evil. Only, it never works like that. it is always a bit anti-climactic. Your bodies ache (probably as much from 2 nights sleeping on a wooden floor than from any actual physical damage you suffered), your bellies are growing empty, and the evil you just vanquished now feels like a retreat into a personal tragedy.

Sandpoint is as it always is: a busy little town nestled against the coast, busy with fish-wives and the likes. It is just past lunch-time. Ho hum, you may as well head to the temple first.

A young lay person greets you as you enter the temple and quickly runs off to fetch Father Zanthus. The old man greets you warmly, placing his hands upon your shoulders as he passes amongst you and guides you towards his reception chamber.

There he offers you weak ale (safer to drink than water), and some sourdough bread.

"What brings you to the Temple, my children?" he asks, his soft voice making you feel at ease.

Jovik and Danth lead the tale, taking turns to fill things in as you relate, in brief, the entire affair.

At the end Jovik lifts the small bundle from his bag, taking care to hold it together to make sure no bones slip loose. Father Zanthus takes the tiny package, his face heavily lined with sadness.

"The child should lie in consecration this night. Let us pray for him, to purify him. It may ease his journey. We shall bury him in the morn, at first light, as is our tradition. You may join us if you wish."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 10, 2009)

All - If you want to react to Zanthus then do so. I will post the Sheriff and evening (fun?) post tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

Danth nods to the priest. "I shall join you, for Dawn is the time of prayer and reflection."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth nods to the priest. "I shall join you, for Dawn is the time of prayer and reflection."




"Dawn?" says Jovik. Jovik was a night owl, the night ife was far more fun and hide other activities. But he looked down at the small remains and sighed.

"I shall be there as well."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 11, 2009)

"Aye, 'tis the least we could do to put some end to this tragedy."

He uses the back of his forearm to wipe away the sweat from his fevered brow.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 11, 2009)

"Mal and I will be there, too." Kael says with solemnity. "The little one deserves as many voices there as can be gotten."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 12, 2009)

*Sheriff Hemlock and the Feast*

You walk solemnly to the sheriff's office, perhaps heavy in heart knowing you have a funeral at dawn (or perhaps heavy in heart knowing you cannot get horrendously drunk tonight given that you have to be up before dawn). When you do arrive, Hemlock is waiting for you, pacing the room.

"I heard you had returned. What news? What of the farms?"

Kael starts to speak, telling Hemlock of what you discovered. He tells of the ghouls, of the destruction of so many farms (and families), the Woldracks, and the true horror of the mansion. He touches on the retreat to heal, and then the final consecration of the evil that lurked there, as well as the discovery of the child. Hemlock stays silent throughout, nodding every now and then, pacing on occasion, and wringing his hands nervously throughout. Only when Kael finishes speaking does Hemlock speak up.

"We owe you our thanks again. We are cursed here with evils. I will send out four full parties to scout out each and every farm within two days march of here. It will leave the town weak, but so be it, we need to make sure that there is no undead activity remaining, and also to find out what farms are down. We need their food, we need to repopulate them. 

"I don't suppose any of you fancy settling down to the quiet life? Goodness knows you deserve some quietness, and we allocate the defined farmlands by mayoral decree. If, as you suggest, some of the farms are down, there will be many applications from people here to take the lease of the land, but if any of you did want to settle down to a life of farming I am sure we could organise something!

"Lastly, well, lastly before I let you go for now. I am sure Mayor Deverin will want you to meet with her, but perhaps if you let me know where you are going to be resting I can have her meet you there? Anyway, the 'lastly' thing ... can I see that note you found?"

Jovik takes out the note and passes it across. Hemlock reads over it, shakes his head, and passes it back.

"Beyond me." He passes the note back, his face looks very confused. "Perhaps Mandraiv can help? If not him, then a trip to the library in Magnimar?"

------

Mandraiv greets you with big smiles and bigger hugs.

After you catch up with one another, and sip on some bitter tea (it is restorative, he claims), he gets to work reading the note.


Aldern - You have served us quite well. The delivery you harvested from the caverns far exceeds what I had hoped for. You may consider your debt to the Brothers paid in full. Yet I still have need of you, and when you awaken from your death, you should find your mind clear and able to understand this task more than in the state you lie in as I write this. 

You shall remember the workings of the Sihedron ritual, I trust. You seemed quite lucid at the time, but if you find after your rebirth that you have forgotten, return to your townhouse in Magnimar. My agents shall contact you there soon—no need for you to bother the Brothers further. I will provide the list of proper victims for the Sihedron ritual in two days’ time. 

Commit that list to memory and then destroy it before  you begin your work. The ones I have selected must be marked before they die, otherwise they do my master no good and the greed in their souls will go to waste. 
If others get in your way, though, you may do with them as you please. Eat them, savage them, or turn them into pawns—it matters not to me. 

- Your Mistress, Wanton of Nature’s Pagan Forms


He smiles at you sadly as he looks up.

"My first response? There is not much here. THe Sihedron rune you know all about - the seven pointed star, dates back to the ancient myths of this place and we have all seen far too much of it already to know by now that someone somewhere believes that this rune has great power." He shrugs helplessly.

"There isn't an answer here, but it is clear that there may be another stage to this thing, and at some point you are either going to have to go to this nobleman's townhouse in Magnimar, or expect a visit in the night at some point if someone choses to get revenge on you for knocking out one of their ... I don't know? What was Aldern? A bit-actor in a greater play?"

-----

White Deer! Definitely time for the White Deer. You make your farewells, arranging to meet with Mandraiv there later for a drink. On your way across town, Jokad feels his gut spasm. Before he can say anything he convulses, finding himself suddenly doubled over in the street, vomiting thin, weak tendrils of blood stained watery vomit.

God it hurts. His gut hurts!

Kael, Jovik, and Danth move immediately over to aid their friend. Danth takes control of the situation, forcing Jokad to sit down, to take some water from his water bottle. Jokad's brow is covered with sweat. Jovik moves close, and then suddenly pulls back. The vomit stinks - not like vomit, but with the taint of death!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 13, 2009)

Jovik swears "Something tainted him, most likely Aldern in that last fight. We need to get him healed up. Back to the church" says Jovik with a longing look at the White Deer, Jovik hurries to commandeer a wagon. 

As he hurries back with the wagon he has to laugh, this time last year Hemlock would have been running after him for misappropriating a wagon. Now he just flashes his Wolf badge and the towns folk fall over themselves to help.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 13, 2009)

The young Shoanti is scared.  Only you who know him best would ever notice it between the grimaces of pain and anger.  He curses and swears and puts up quite a show but he no longer resists Danth's overtures of help.  The mere mention of Aldern and his 'pack' seems to stirke a chord in his fevered brain.  _"By the Gods he would not end up like them!!"_

When Jovik returns with the cart he grabs a fistful of his tunic drawing him in close.  "I will not wind up like those poor farmers," he growls.  "Promise me you will give me a clean death... your blade... the silvered one.  If Danth cannot beat this I ask you to finish it.  Swear to me Jovik!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2009)

"If you'd give me a few minutes to figure out what is wrong with you, it might help," says Danth, examining the Shoanti.



*Hewligan, I think you might have missed my earlier post to do this, but Danth will make a heal check now to see what is wrong with Jokad:

Heal Check: 15 (Take 10 + 5)
*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "If you'd give me a few minutes to figure out what is wrong with you, it might help," says Danth, examining the Shoanti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: I noticed, but Jokad was resisting your overtures and not letting you do the required examination, so I posted to show he sort of brushed you off.

Danth takes a close look at Jokad, peering into his eyes, looking at his tongue, smelling his breath, measuring his pulse, checking his glands, the usual stuff. The barbarian was sick, that much was sure. His chest sounded rattly, as if there was a heavy cold or something going on, but he has no other symptoms of the cold. His eyes look dull, his breath is not good .... you are not sure, as you have little experience in these matters directly, but you think he may have caught something from one of the attacks upon him from the ghouls. You eventually persuade the Shoanti to let you peel back his breastplate and tunic and look at his chest and neck. There is a large scar where the breastplate meets the neck, a bite or scratch mark. It is hard to tell exactly what, as the wound is very angry and swollen, and has turned an ugly purple colour.

OOC: Jokad suffers 1D3 dexterity, and 1D3 constitution damage - please roll and apply.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2009)

Danth sighs heavily as he finishes his examination. "Well, the wound is certainly infected. Likely due to Aldern's dirty claws. I can do little for you today, but I shall pray to Sarenae upon the morrow for the ability to cure this infection. I believe you are hardy and stubborn enough to survive the night, though you may experience some discomfort."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 13, 2009)

frostrune said:


> When Jovik returns with the cart he grabs a fistful of his tunic drawing him in close.  "I will not wind up like those poor farmers," he growls.  "Promise me you will give me a clean death... your blade... the silvered one.  If Danth cannot beat this I ask you to finish it.  Swear to me Jovik!"




Jovik returns the fierce look with one of detemination. He puts his hand on Jokad's arm reassuringly "Do not worry my friend, if it must happen it will, and it will be quick, clean, silent and unlooked for."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 13, 2009)

hewligan...

[sblock]My rolls for the DEX and CON loss
Roll Lookup

DEX now 13, CON 12[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Apr 13, 2009)

frostrune said:


> hewligan...
> 
> [sblock]My rolls for the DEX and CON loss
> Roll Lookup
> ...




OOC: Jokad will be fine (albeit sick) until his constitution hits zero .... then .... well then you don't want to be near any of your friends, cause they are sure going to look tasty!


----------



## hewligan (Apr 14, 2009)

*A Waste of a Good Night*

Well, that pretty much put an end to any hopes for a fun night. Danth took Jokad back to his room and spent the night with him. The big Shoanti slept fitfully, but he did sleep, and so too did Danth, eventually.

Jovik had helped get the barbarian back to his room, and then had found himself surplus to requirements. Not in the mood to 'celebrate' any more, and knowing he was due a very early start, he said his farewells to Kael and went home to sleep at his parents house for the night.

Kael had a couple of pints of cold ale and an amazingly good steak pie with flaky, buttery pastry, and then retired for the night with a full belly and a very happy dog (he too had enjoyed a lightly roasted chicken leg).

OOC: Danth, can you let me know what spell you wanted to learn and cast in the morning and then I will post the update for the funeral, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Danth, can you let me know what spell you wanted to learn and cast in the morning and then I will post the update for the funeral, etc.





*The plan was to prepare Cure Disease and give that a try. Now, I'm unsure from the description whether it heals any damage suffered thus far, or simply removes the disease and the character has to heal the ability damage via other means. If it removes all ability damage, no worries. If not, Danth will also prepare a couple of Minor Restore spells to get Jokad's abilities back to where they need to be.

Hopefully we can spend another day resting in town so we won't need those spell slots for combat.*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 15, 2009)

OOC: What is Minor Restore? Do you have a link?

The Remove Disease does not restore ability damage, but it will stop further damage from occurring.

IC: Danth awakes the next morning an hour before dawn, and begins his prayers. He washes in some cold water, and then lays hands upon the fitful Shoanti who has clearly spent the majority of the night tossing and turning for his sheets are a twisted and discarded mess. Danth calls down the power of his goddess and sends the disease that has seized Jokad from his body. Danth can feel the cleansing power, and knows the magic has worked its course.

When Jokad awakens he still feels weak and unsteady, but is no longer consumed by the waves of heat and cold that had taken him the day before. The wound on his shoulder has died down somewhat, and while he doesn't feel perfect, he does feel better than the night before. He washes, dresses, and joins Danth in the walk to the temple.

They are met there by Kael, looking refreshed, and Jovik, looking like he wishes he was back in bed again.

The ceremony is short and simple. A small grave had already been prepared, and Zanthus has wrapped the small corpse in perfect white cloth, with a simple wooden toy tucked into the bundle (a carved horse), and a small holy plaque bearing the signs of Desna, Sarenrae, and Pharasma (Goddess of birth and death). He speaks some words, recites a prayer of returning, and anoints the cloth symbolically with a sprinkle of earth. The child is then lowered into the ground and covered.

OOC: Please feel free to add any of your own embellishments

When the ceremony is done, the group move off together to the only open eatery in town, the tiny shack called The Hungry Fisherman that leans precariously at the edge of the dock. It offers simple fare, from fresh bread to clams (yes, clams for breakfast!), to strong local cheese, and even amazingly aromatic black-treacle bacon. You sit down together to reflect on the past few days, and more importantly to discuss how to proceed.

OOC: I want you all to decide what comes next. You can go to Magnimar, take a few days out here, decide to stay here, go back to Thistlepoint to tackle the one place you left untouched, go back to Fort Rannick, etc.... I will make sure things happen whatever option you choose, so please let me know your preference. I am flexible (and adventures are written to be tweaked).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: What is Minor Restore? Do you have a link?




*OOC: Oops, my bad. Lesser Restoration, level 2 spell from SRD.*


----------



## frostrune (Apr 16, 2009)

Jokad stands stoically throughout the brief ceremony.  The big man still looks weak and tired.  He is especially quiet but you are unsure if it is from his recent ordeal or because he is lost in his thoughts about the small child.

At the end he kneels down and grabs a handfull of loose earth.  He stares silently at the small hole before sprinkling it in and wordlessly walking away.

If his mood was melancholy at the burial, it changes abruptly at the prospect of breakfast.  Despite Danth's protests to take it slow and test his weak stomach, Jokad eats like a ravenous beast relishing the various flavors as if he were experiencing them for the first time.  His enthusiasm for his meal reassures all of you that he is well on the mend.

Between mouthfuls of food...

"So... besides poor Danth who got saddled as my nursemaid, I trust the rest of you had a good carouse?" he says looking directly at Jovik.  "I know we've not stamped this menace out entirely but a few night of drink and good company would be welcome before we venture into Magnimar.  We are going to Magnimar, right?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

Danth nods at Jokad's words as he finishes chewing and swallowing a bite of breakfast. He washes it down with a drink from his mug before speaking. "I think Magnimar would be a good idea. And I must admit, I'd like to check in on the orphanage and make sure all is well."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2009)

ooc: What did we leave untouched at Thistletop?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2009)

Fenris said:


> ooc: What did we leave untouched at Thistletop?




*The only thing I can think of is the cave with the tentamort. But since we burned down the place, it probably collapsed on the only entrance back down to the tunnels. *


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 19, 2009)

Over the course of time, Kael is rather stoic, more somber than his normal gregarious self, however, this time, it looks to be due to the nature of the tasks at hand, as well as the burial. During the burial, Kael and Mal are close, yet removed. They pay their respects, yet it is obvious that they wish to do more to avenger what happened to the small child.

"I say we chase this evil to ground," concurs Kael. "Else it find purchase and grown tenfold worse than we've seen, thus far."

"It should only take me a few days to kit out my cart, re-tack and harness the horses, and it should be good to go for the road, again," adds Kael.

The call of the road is strong, even though Kael has grown rather attached to Sandpointe, it is obvious that he might need some travel time, in the service of Sandpointe, before returning.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 19, 2009)

*Moving On*

OOC: The question as to what you left behind on Thistlepoint ... well, if you cannot remember then the answer must be 'nothing' 

IC: A decision is made to move on as soon as you are all ready, and as soon as Jokad is feeling strong again.

Danth stays with the barbarian for a few days - not in the same room any more, for the young priest's potent divine magic has turned the rot (literally), but next door in another simple room above the White Deer beer hall. (OOC: Lesser Restoration worked, but it takes a few days to fully recover)

Kael readies himself. He feels that it is time to move on. His wanderlust may have ben dulled for the past few weeks, but it is always with him, and knowing that they are not going to sit back and wait for Aldern's masters to find them, but are instead going to go and hunt out this evil ... well, it makes him feel better. He hides his nerves well.

Jovik just takes some time with his family. He knows he is heading south to Magnimar - something he has always wanted to do (and many times threatened his mother he would do). He is nervous, excited, and also a little bit impatient. He hates waiting. Still, it has been nice to spend a few last days getting teased mercilessly by his brothers, although he knows that secretly they are jealous, so he just took it in good spirit. A life of gutting fish was no longer in Jovik's future, but then there was a fair chance that he would end up with a sword in his gut at some point, and it was that fear that seemed to always play in his mother's mind. She didn't speak it, but he could see it in her eyes.

Danth just wanted to get on with it. He wanted to get back to Magnimar and check in on the orphanage, to see how things were going, to feel the 'normal' worries of his cares put things in perspective.

Jokad, for once in his life, felt weak. As each day passed he felt less weak, and the hideous bruising on his shoulder died down to little more than a small silvered scar.

When he heard they were moving on he felt so happy - back into the mouth of danger. And then he realised he wasn't going to get a proper chance at wooing his little lady. He looked like cr*p. Ach, surely there was time for one last try?

Jokad knew what to do. The night before they set off for Magnimar he went around town, calling up his friends. Jovik was dragged from his mother's house with a promise to bring him back before midnight (yeah, right!). Kael was in the Hagfish, getting familiar with a small group of card players (and getting very familiar with their silver coins). He left happily for the promise of a fun night, leaving Mal curled up in front of the fire in his room, with the owner promising to check in on him with a leg of chicken and a bowl of water.

Danth was just settling down for a quiet night when he heard the knock at his door. When he opened he saw his three companions before him. With a weary smile he laughed at them "I am guessing that we are not heading for the road early! So, a wild night is it?"

It was!

-----

It was time to leave. Jovik woke early with a bit of a headache, and a huge smile. He had been a very lucky young man last night. No, not with women. He thought of of his elven blooded lady too often for that! But he did eat the most amazing suckling pig, drink seven pints of golden ale, win thirteen silvers at a few hands of pirates, and then the dancing (and yes, he did allow himself a few dances with the pretty lassies, but that was all).

Danth woke early too and washed his face in cold water. He took a hearty breakfast in the main room of the inn, and said his farewells. He offered up a prayer in his room as he collected his things, and hoped that if he kept moving like this the hangover may never come.

Kael isn't sure what he got up to, and by the gods his head hurts like a fiend has taken up residence. He drank too much, ate too much, danced WAY TOO MUCH, and remembers at one point falling from a table where he had been doing an impromptu jig. That hadn't been the end of his night, but it was pretty much the last thing he can remember.

Jokad ... well, Jokad had a fantastic evening - the best in years. But he didn't want to talk about it. He just spent the entire day with a smile on his face.

OOC: If you want to buy 'stuff' then as long as it is common then you can get it at standard prices. If you want to get anything weird, let me know.

OOC: Please feel free to contribute your own embellishments to the post above about your night. I will do the Magnimar post tomorrow.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC:  We left that demon behind at Thistletop... behind that sealed bronze door.  One of us has an amulet that also serves as a key.  Jokad would not be voting for this option however.


IC:  Finally he was feeling a bit better.  For all his bravado in savagely attacking breakfast two days ago it didn't stay down long.  In truth just yesterday he was able to eat moderately and the wound across his shoulder had stopped its incesant throbbing.  Danth had done his work well but the man-child was growing frustrated with his confinement and condition.... and isolation.

They had been in town for two days and he had yet to see the hearth fire of a tavern or, more discouragingly, heard aught from Amryl.  Surely she knew he was back and of his predicament.  No warm breads or cool cloths.  BAH!  Fickle damn girl.  

The others had been by to see him a few times.  They had discussed their plans.  He knew they were basically waiting on him before moving on to Magnimar.  Jokad was excited about his first visit to a big city but he rather enjoyed his bit of celebrity in this small town.  A celebrity that this damn bed was preventing him from enjoying!

Tonight would be the night.  

He laid low most of the day conserving his energy for one last hurrah before taking to the road again.  He bathed, shaved, and had his best clothes laundered.  There were other girls in this town and other taverns to haunt.  He would find both and leave a lasting impression.

After sharing a hearty meal with Father Zanthus he set out to round up his friends.  First Jovik - he would be the easiest to convince.  Then Kael.  And finally Danth.  Seeing the others aligned against him would 'guilt' him out.

They started at the Hagfish.  The rowdy crowd got the night rolling proper.  Jovik seemed to be having some luck at dice while the others drank and talked of their adventures with the locals.  You saw the gleam return to Jokad's eyes as he 'helped' the bar staff break up a brawl; tossing drunken fisherman into the murky harbor.

Soon they rolled on to the Rusty Dragon.  Ameiko had been back in operation for some time and her matronly halfling inkeep greeted everyone warmly upon arrival.  Ameiko was very generous with her hospitality.  Exotic foods and bountiful drink were brought without our bidding.  Ameiko must have sensed the festive mood and stirred up the music a bit.  She began a graceful dance of her far off homeland.  Soon there were calls from across the tavern encouraging other patrons to do the same.  Jokad was full into his cups and hesitated only a little at the catcalls from a comely bar wench.  Despite his seemingly impaired condition he performed an athletic steppe dance with some modicum of skill.  Never one to be shy he soon had you all and many of the other patrons on the floor trying to teach it to you.  The comedy was pure gold and the few tumbles only made it all the better.  Before long Jokad had lost his shirt and was busy showing his two dance partners his newly aquired scars.  The laughs were the perfect medicine.  This is what life was all about after all.  To Jokad this is what made the risks of his job worthwhile.

But all good things must come to an end.  Having weathered things a bit better than his companions Jokad made sure they all got home (though far later than the promised curfews).   He then enjoyed the silence of the night air on his walk toward the north end of town.  Not surprisingly the lights in the White Deer had burned low.  It catered to a less rowdy crowd than the other establishments.  Despite all the fun he had had he still couldn't help but think of Amryl.  He chided himself inwardly and started to head off toward the church.  

He went around to the back of the building and reached for the simple latch.  It was then he noticed the thin crack of light from under the door.  Confused he called out softly, "Father Zanthus?".  There was a rustle within but no reply.  He knotted his brows in concentration trying to clear the wine fumes.  He mentally cursed himself as a fool for only carrying his dagger.  Never one to hesitate he burst through the door and into the small room to confront the intruder.

The surprise on his face was evident.  His dagger dropped to the floor just before he was enveloped in an embrace of white hot limbs and auburn tresses.  With a casual kick, Jokad closed the door.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 20, 2009)

*Magnimar, City of Monuments*

Built in the shadow of megaliths, Magnimar endlessly endeavors to surpass the 
overwhelming scale and grandeur of the ancient wonders that litter the Varisian landscape. A place of great opportunity, social stress, and cold beauty, the city exudes the airs of a southern metropolis, seeking to rise above its ignoble beginnings as a refuge for Korvosan outcasts to become a beacon of culture and freedom in an unforgiving land. Yet its towering monuments, elegant gardens, ostentatious architecture, and elaborate sculptures form but a cracked mask over a struggling government and a desperate people in need of heroes.

Danth knows this well, for it is his home, but to the others, when its sprawling tangle of buildings first become visible from the rise in the road, they can feel their breath being snatched away.

M agnimar’s sprawling slate rooftops and marble avenues stretch from the foundations of the unignorable Irespan—a ruined stone bridge of impossible size—to beyond the western banks of the Yondabakari River. A sheer cliff, the Seacleft, cuts through the city’s heart, dividing Magnimar into its two major sections: the Summit, upon the cliff’s top, and the Shore, below. A third district, the Shadow, lies beneath the Irespan, a place where the sun rarely reaches and the city’s failures and corruption hold blatant reign.

It is under this looming shadow that Danth's orphanage sits, and it is here that he leads his friends. They need a base of operation, and a place to start putting their feelers out from.

OOC: I 'think' that is where the orphanage was, but my memory is a bit rusty! Please correct me if I am wrong.

Danth fills you in on a little bit of background on the great city:

Today, more than 16,000 people make their homes in Magnimar, with the majority of that populace consisting of humans of Chelish decent. It also boasts the largest semi-settled population of Varisians in the world, with approximately 2,000 such residents— significantly fewer in the spring and summer travel months. Aside from the region’s native nomads, Magnimar hosts a second transient population: thousands of regular traders from far-flung foreign locales, particularly Absalom, Cheliax, and Osirion. 

Many of these merchants, emissaries, and adventurers have homes that they reside in while passing through but that otherwise remain empty. As a result, whole city blocks—particularly along the Shore—appear deserted for months out of the year. Should every homeowner coincidentally be in the city at the same time, Magnimar’s population would increase by almost half again its current number. 

The second largest city in Varisia, Magnimar wages an open war of coins and lies with Korvosa to the east. Both city-states vie for control over vassal communities, natural resources, and trade with the cosmopolitan south. This rivalry stretches back to a time even before the city’s founding, as droves of Korvosan dissenters, unwilling to blindly kowtow to foreign despots after the fall of the Chelaxian Empire, departed for the Lost Coast. Ever since, Magnimar has welcomed those who would shape their own fates by the sweat of their brows and keenness of their wits, regardless of race or beliefs. To this end, the city has opened its gates and harbor to all comers, encouraging traders from many lands to discover the wonders of Varisia away from the excessive taxes and regulations of Korvosa, yet in greater safety than that offered by pirate havens like Riddleport.

Two architectural marvels dominate the Magnimarian landscape: the ancient Irespan and the modern Arvensoar. 

Visible for miles out to sea, the ancient basalt bridge known as the Irespan dominates Magnimar’s coastline. Jutting from a prominent foundation upon the Seacleft, the Giant’s Bridge, as it is sometimes called, soars more than 300 feet above the city below, giving the eclipsed area its name: the Shadow.  An obvious remnant of ancient Thassilon, few know what the Irespan once served as.

The tallest structure in Magnimar and a wonder in a city of architectural feats, the Arvensoar stands approximately 400 feet tall, climbing the entire length of the Seacleft and extending nearly a hundred feet above. In the simplest senses, the great tower is the garrison of the city’s watch and small military, as well as being a quick city-controlled connection between the Shore and the Summit. Beyond these mundane uses, the tower is a symbol of the city’s unity, ambition, and history. 

OOC: I have a professional exam tomorrow, and then I am out on Wednesday night, so expect a slight gap. Also please read the OOC thread for a more important (holiday) update.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 20, 2009)

OOC: Frostrune - excellent post!


----------



## frostrune (Apr 21, 2009)

Jokad is nearly giddy with excitement as the first glimpse of the Irespan comes into view miles away from the city.

"A bridge to the very Gods!" he exclaims to Danth, at which the cleric only shrugs.  Of course the closer you get the more impressive the structure becomes as you get a comparison to the typical towers and temples that would normally dominate the skyline.

Jokad thumps his purse thoughtfully, doubting he has enough coin to see him through every wineshop and market the place has to offer.  His daydream is broken by a nudge from Mal.  This trip was not a vacation.  Something evil lurked here and had tempted poor Aldern.  Until they found out what he figured Danth would have him on a pretty short leash.  Grinnning micheviously to himself he glances over at Jovik.  He was sure they could figure in a little fun somewhere.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2009)

Jovik was smiling the whole time as he saw and entered Magnimar. Such a wonder. So much bigger. he was just awe-struck by the size of everything. But he had to think, the size gave some protection. Here everyone couldn;t know you. There were many amny opportuinities here he thought.

The thought crept into his mind though of ther child they had buried just a feew days ago, and thatv brought Jovik back to the task at hand. He steeled his face "let's go find what we need. Let me ask around to find the up-scale neighborhood."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

Familiar with the city, Danth leads his companions through the streets. Noting their wide eyed looks, the cleric only smiles. The city sometimes did that to people. The wise didn't fall under Magnimar's influence for long though; the unwary on the other hand...well, the unwary had a way of finding themselves coinless and homeless, or worse.

Danth points out items of interest here and there to his companions as he gives them a brief overview of the city, all the while leading them toward the orphanage. It takes sometime to make their way through the city, against the crush of the crowded and cluttered streets, but soon enough their destination comes into view.

While fairly large and well-kept by the standards of buildings within the Shadow, it certainly didn't compare to the fine buildings seen elsewhere in the city. Nor were the shadows under the Giant's Bridge where one would expect to find a church of Sarenae, but it is where the place had been built, and it was where the true believers of the Dawnflower's faith could do the most good. Danth and his underlings did what they could to keep it in repair, but it seemed there was always something else to be done. The new coat of whitewash and recently patched roof were a nice touch, but they didn't hide the cracks in the brick foundation, nor the sagging front porch. Still, it was home.

"Well, my friends. Here we are." Danth offers a gentle smile to his friends. "I know, I know...it isn't much. But it is warm and the beds are comfortable. And perhaps, best of all, you won't awaken in the morning robbed of your coin and your room. Its been known to happen." He waves you forward, still smiling. "Now, let me show you around."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 22, 2009)

OOC

Place holder


----------



## frostrune (Apr 22, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Frostrune - excellent post!




Thanks!  Can you tell I have been reading a lot of Conan novels lately?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2009)

*OOC: IC post updated above. And I agree Frostrune: Excellent Post.*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 23, 2009)

There are things to be done. Danth is called out on this and that, bits of mundane housekeeping, bookkeeping, the usual, but finds time to show you all to a shared room you can bed down in. He asks a young acolyte, Vim, a spotted youth no older than fifteen who you learn in time was an orphan who was saved and brought up in this little orphanage and has now chosen to enter the service of the church. He seems to know your needs and wants without having to be asked, and brings in warmed water for you all to scrub clean. A half hour later he brings you some fresh bread, still warm from the oven, and a soft, ripe cheese. Best of all, he finds a bottle of white wine that he offers up in mismatched tumblers.

"Not much need for wine around here, but Father Danth always has a few nice things hidden away, if you know where to look!"

When Danth does return the night is starting to draw in. You are feeling relaxed, clean, and a little light headed from the wine. Danth, on the other hand, looks a little flustered.

Dinner is served in the common hall, and is eaten alongside the children. It is an amazing sight - a room full of children of all ages, with the older kids bringing out food that it appears they have prepared themselves. It is simple fare, a bean stew, some spiced rice, and a half apple each. It is a fine sight to watch the children eat. The older helping the younger, and keeping them in check. It isn't bliss (it sure gets noisy), but it is kind of heart warming.

And the stew is good.

After dinner you finally get a chance to catch up on things. Jovik has managed to tap up Vim for some local info, and Danth has some news of his own.

There have been more murders in Magnimar, murders bearing similar marks (the seven pointed rune crudely carved into the corpses) and similar brutality to the ones that brought you to Sandpoint in the first place. The city  seems to be gripped in fear. Supposedly the place is rapidly turning into a ghost town at night. Nobles only travel with armed guards. The normally lively theatre scene is dead as customers stay home. Gambling dens and drinking halls have become paranoid places. And yet, each morning, another corpse turns up, butchered, carved, bled.

The citizens are starting to get angry!

The Shadow district has been somewhat sheltered. The only victim here has been Danth's old master, oh, and a couple of homeless guys.

OOC: Let me know how you want to proceed. If you want to do any sort of checks - just make the roll. Also, if you want to move things on to a visit to the townhouse it would be easy to find (Danth knows the city well).


----------



## hewligan (Apr 24, 2009)

*Aldern's Townhouse*

Jovik gets to work. He may not know the city like Danth, but he knows how to eke out information. He starts chatting with a few of the older kids, and from them learns of a few urchins in the Shadow who ply the trade (pick pockets and the like) and have their ear to the street. A few coppers, a few ales, and he finds out a little more.

They are all full of stories of merchants, politicians, crooked guards, and moneylenders showing up dead - their bodies mutilated, faces missing, and chests carved with seven-pointed stars - seem to be on everyone’s lips, just as it seems that every week brings a new victim to light (and of late, much more often than that!). 

What they can tell you is that the crime scenes are now tightly controlled by the city government, and it would be very difficult to get access to one without raising all sorts of questions (and perhaps worse). The government also seems edgy. Oh, and this is nothing to do with any of the plain vanilla organised crime gangs!

As for Aldern's townhouse - well that took a bit more digging, and a few silvers to one of the most willing of the footpads. The young disappeared into the city, with promises to rendezvous in a few hours. He was true to his word. There may be no honour among thieves, but money talks, and he takes his three silver coin payment before revealing a single word.

The townhouse is located in the Grand Arch District, not far from Starsilver Plaza. Its facade faces a small courtyard in which stands a fountain consisting of four pools, each fed by one of four long-necked iron wyvern heads. 

Aldern’s townhouse hasn’t been lived in for months, although it seems that the nobleman still owns the property. Since he’s not yet been declared 
dead, the building has stood empty for that time. He has paid up for a full year protection from the local crew, so the place should have remained untouched, even when empty. That is the weird thing though. The youth swears that he took a peak through a few of the windows and the place looks ransacked inside. Good thieves don't leave a mess like that - it is like someone went through there in a hurry!!!

Not bad for a morning's work and a few coins. Jovik returns to his companions by 11am and reveals what he has learned.

OOC: I NEED YOU ALL TO LEVEL UP TO LEVEL 6 FOR THE START OF THIS PART OF THE ADVENTURE PLEASE. Danth - please feel free to drop that healing touch thing and pick another, as discussed. I am also happy with any regular class and feats as long as it would not require you to go away for 6 months to do learning (e.g. no multi-classing to monk or wizard as it would require too much time out in-game to make it work). Any official source is fine (Paizo, Wizards). I will consider others, but only if not overpowered.

I will be back in 1 week. I am completely without the internet until then.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2009)

Jovik comes in and flops into a chair a smile on his face.

"You got some kids with potential here Danth" he says with a wink.

"Ok, I know where Aldern's townhouse is. Word is it has already been ransacked. But we are looking for different kinds of things anyway so it is still worth a look-see."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

Danth smiles at Jovik's words. "Indeed. I only hope they put their skills to good use...the thought of any of the children winding up dead in the gutter because they chose to stick their noses where they didn't belong saddens my heart." With that, the young cleric moves to take a seat near Jovik.

"Can we get into Aldern's place unobserved? It wouldn't do to be noticed by the powers that be...they don't like, ah, freelancers investigating things that they believe should be be left to lie."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2009)

Jovik smiles a Danth. "But Danth. Our dear friend Aldern asked us to check on his townhouse. IN fact he gave us the keys to show we have the right to be there." says Jovik with a wink holding up the bronze and iron keys on the silver key ring they found back at Foxglove manor.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

Danth grins. "Well, if we should be stopped, I'll let you handle the situation. Nobody can bluff like you, Jovik. Of course...if it should come down to the subtleties of true diplomacy, that is more my forte." The young cleric shrugs. "But I'd still prefer to stay unobserved."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth grins. "Well, if we should be stopped, I'll let you handle the situation. Nobody can bluff like you, Jovik. Of course...if it should come down to the subtleties of true diplomacy, that is more my forte." The young cleric shrugs. "But I'd still prefer to stay unobserved."





"Diplomacy is all about lying anyway Danth. But the street is empty so I doubt it will be a problem." replies Jovik as he twirls the key ring around his finger.

"I am sure a few of the older boys would be willing to earn a few coin as look outs." says Jovik with a grin.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2009)

Danth shakes his head. "I don't want to involve them. We know of the danger we face. It could strike anyone at anytime. Until this is resolved, I prefer to keep things quiet."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth shakes his head. "I don't want to involve them. We know of the danger we face. It could strike anyone at anytime. Until this is resolved, I prefer to keep things quiet."




"Alright, that's your call, but those boys can take care of themselves better than you think. But I won't push it. But I would rather go in the light than the dark, easier to see, and the night would provide cover for other things."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Danth looks at their other companions. "Kael, Jokad? You've both been quiet. What say you? The cleric smiles. "Are you up for a little investigation?"


----------



## frostrune (May 1, 2009)

"I'll wager what's left in my coin purse the place isn't empty.  Then we use my kind of diplomacy <he slaps the pommel of his sword for emphasis>.  Cleaning up with the authorities, I'll leave to the two of you," he finishes with a smirk.

"For what it is worth I like the idea of entering in broad daylight and using the keys.  May want to wear some heavier cloaks so as to not draw attention to ourselves.  We don't want to go bristling with weapons and armor into a wealthy neighborhood."


OOC:  Are we supposed to level up?  Seems like I read that somewhere.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

Danth smiles. "I believe I have some cowled monk's robes lying about in the vestry. Would those serve for what you had in mind?"


*OOC: Yes, level up to 6th! Danth is mostly leveled up, just need to work through his feats, and should get that done this weekend.*


----------



## Fenris (May 1, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Are we supposed to level up?  Seems like I read that somewhere.












*OOC:*


 Nope just me and Rhun since we are the only ones posting




Yes, we are to level up to 6th, so get on it man! [/ooc}


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2009)

OOC

Sorry, folks, school and life had me by the short hairs for the past week and change, but I'll get things in order this weekend. Seriously, didn't mean to neglect things.


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2009)

During the ride to Magnimar, Kael seemed at home at the reigns of his cart, with the new draft horse pulling it and Mal was just as often sitting next to his master, as h was running next to the cart. It was fortunate, too, that Mal was often on the cart, as Kael's mind seemed focused far and away, mostly at random moments in time. It was as if his thoughts were on some new piece of information, or at least some new pathway in his mind and body.

With new sorcerous patterns forming within his body, Kael started to focus on methods, on manners, to cast spells while under direct conflict and duress. So deep and needful is this seeking, that the young Varisian seems almost on reflect, instead of thoughtfulness.

"Ummm," says Kael as he comes out of one of his fugues to answer his companions. "Yes, of course." With a shake of his head he adds, "Sorry for my making for bad companion, especially during the trip here, but my mind was drawn away....but, I'm here and now, so no worries."


----------



## hewligan (May 2, 2009)

*Entering the Townhouse*

Jovik knows well that the best way to get away with something you shouldn't be doing is simply to make it look like that is exactly what you should be doing, and indeed have been doing just that for the best part of your life.

It was easy to find the building. The townhouse is located in the Grand Arch District, not far from Starsilver Plaza. Its facade faces a small courtyard in which stands a fountain consisting of four pools, each fed by one of four 
long-necked iron wyvern heads. Just as the kids had described it!

He pulls the cloak that Danth has furnished around himself, making sure his weapons are concealed, and moves confidently to the front door of the Townhouse, slips a key into his hand, places it in the lock, turns it, and, upon hearing a satisfying click as the barrel of the lock releases, turns to his companions with a smile.

The street itself is busy with mid-day business, but nobody pays them any attention, and why would they? A man walking up to a house and opening the door with his key is not exactly remarkable.

Jovik walks inside with an air of confidence, but the second he is inside his hand goes to his daggers and he moves forward on soft treads. Behind him his companions slowly filter in.

The hall is small, with dry mud caking the floors. A staircase leads upwards straight ahead, with a single door to the right on this floor.

OOC: You are in C1 on the following map


----------



## hewligan (May 2, 2009)

OOC: Did everyone remember that on even number levels I allow an attribute increase of 1? This is a house-rule that was discussed at the very start of Burnt Offerings, so I wouldn't be surprised if a few of you have forgot to apply it for this level upgrade.


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Did everyone remember that on even number levels I allow an attribute increase of 1? This is a house-rule that was discussed at the very start of Burnt Offerings, so I wouldn't be surprised if a few of you have forgot to apply it for this level upgrade.




ooc:  Yeap. I sure did. Yeah though. I still need to decide on that feat


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

Once they are all inside the hall, Jovik closes the door and then takes a moent to listen at the foor of the stairs and then at the door to the right.

[sblock]
1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=25 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

While Jovik listens, Danth stands silently, his hand on the hilt of _Crimson Dawn_. He honestly didn't expect any danger if the place had already been ransacked, but after all they had been through, you couldn't be too careful.

*OOC: Yep, noted the ability increase. Just need to choose Danth's feats. I should have that done this weekend.*


----------



## Friadoc (May 3, 2009)

It is during the trip to the Foxglove Townhouse that Kael decides to share a warning with his comrades, a warning due to a recently acquired spell of his, a needed, yet deadly spell.

"Part of the reason I've been so quite as of late is that a potent spell has awoken in my blood," states Kael, his normally jovial face is more tempered. "I feel we might need it, should things turn dire for us, but if you smell a bit of a foul stench, mixed with a pinch of sulfur, then move away, quickly, from where I point when I shout 'Tehawn'."

"Once that happens, an circle of about six paces across will explode in a fiery conflagration that could kill many foes or destroy many things." With a nod to each of you, Kael adds, "It's not a spell I hoped to learn, but I figured it'd be a spell to keep us self and help us bring these things to justice."

That said, Kael and Mal stick close together as they follow the others toward the townhouse. Once inside, Kael keeps his eyes peeled, watching the backs of the others, as they make entry.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Danth's keen eyes take in the close confines of the townhouse, and his enlightened mind recalls Kael's recent warning. He smiles and whispers to his sorcerous companion. "Take care if you need to release your fiery blast here; I shouldn't like to end up lightly fried."


----------



## hewligan (May 3, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Once they are all inside the hall, Jovik closes the door and then takes a moent to listen at the foor of the stairs and then at the door to the right.
> 
> [sblock]
> 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=25
> [/sblock]




Jovik closes the door silently behind his companions, signaling for silence with a finger raised to the lips. He pads to the foot of the stairs and tilts his head. After a few moments he turns with a shrug. Next he moves to the single door to the right and repeats the activity. This time, though, he does not turn with a shrug or frown. He stays pressed to the door, listening intently for what seems to be a long time. At last he turns and signals for you all to draw close.

He has heard something. He whispers to you all. There are noises, but they are distant and weak. In fact, they almost appear to be coming from a few rooms away. The noises are from motion, not voices. Perhaps someone preparing food, or moving a chair ... just too distant and quiet to be sure.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

"Stealth is not something I do well," whispers Danth to Jovik. "But we should probably try to catch them off their guard."


----------



## frostrune (May 3, 2009)

"What are the chances these folk are rightly here?"

He answers his own question with a wolfish smile and the slight rasp of steel on leather as he pulls Whitefire free of its sheath.

"In any case, we might need to ask questions... either before or after a good trouncing."


OOC:  updated my character sheet with the extra ability point (big difference).


----------



## hewligan (May 4, 2009)

*Trophy Hall*

You creep forward, moving into the room on the right (C2 on the map, there are no internal locks). The room is empty of life, but the north and south walls here appear to have once featured shelves of hunting trophies. All have been ripped from the walls and lie scattered on the floor. The mounted heads that lie strewn across the floor are primarily elk, boars, and bears.

Jovik moves silently to the next door and listens. Once again he can hear movement up ahead, and perhaps the faintest murmurs of a conversation, or some broken snippets of conversation. It is coming from some rooms distant.

Jovik motions for you all to stop for a moment as he slides the next door open and moves alone into the next room (C3). It appears to be a dining room, with double doors to the west that sit open to reveal a small kitchen beyond. He appears back at the door and motions you forward.

The noises are evident to all now, albeit very quiet, perhaps in the next room, or the one after that. They are intermittent. On occasion a scraping noise, or a muffled voice, some laughter, then silence for a while.

OOC: Do you want to head outside using the door in kitchen, or onwards. If you want to move onwards, I need a move silently check please.


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2009)

*OOC: Which direction is the noise coming from, Hewligan?*


----------



## hewligan (May 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Which direction is the noise coming from, Hewligan?*




The door to the south, but the noise still sounds a bit distant (although clearer now), and thus probably another room or two away (still south-ish). It is not coming from west (the garden).


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2009)

Jovik attempts to creep forward into the next room, following the noises he hears.

[sblock]
Ugg
1d20+11=13 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Danth does his best to follow Jovik quietly. The soft clank of his armor seems almost deafening to his own ears in the silence of the house...the cleric only hopes that their quarry can't hear him through the imposing doors and over his own sounds.


*Move Silently: 11

Not bad with a -3 overall score for Move Silently. LOL.*


----------



## hewligan (May 5, 2009)

*Moving Silently*

Jovik and Danth move onwards, motioning for Kael and Jokad to hold back for now. To Jovik's trained ears the two of them advance with none of the poise or silence that he would like, but nothing disturbs them, and somehow they seem to have gotten away with it.

OOC: Failed opposed listen

The room you move across is a small study. The desk here is empty, its drawers pulled out and scattered on the floor. The room is a mess. The solitary chair has been over turned and remains discarded to one side. The top of the desk surface has been swiped clean, with broken candles and scattered papers on the ground.

You can both hear the voices coming from the other room. The language they speak is unknown to you, but the tongue is full of soft hisses and clicks. Although the tongue is foreign (almost alien in sound), you can tell from the relaxed, familiar tone that the people speaking it are unaware of your presence. There seems to be two of them.

OOC: Let me know how you want to proceed.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Danth nods to Jovik. "Be ready," he mouths to his companion, hoping the rogue can read his lips. The cleric draws _Crimson Dawn_ and, taking a lesson from Jokad's book, kicks open the door, ready to spring upon whoever lurks in the room beyond.


*OOC: Hewligan, also please see my question in the OOC thread when you get a moment. Thanks.*


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth nods to Jovik. "Be ready," he mouths to his companion, hoping the rogue can read his lips. The cleric draws _Crimson Dawn_ and, taking a lesson from Jokad's book, kicks open the door, ready to spring upon whoever lurks in the room beyond.




Jovik shakes his head. "Subtle, real subtle" he says as he follows Danth into the room quickly, Gull's Wing in his left and Goblin Hook in hiis right.


----------



## hewligan (May 5, 2009)

Jokad and Kael, standing in the next room suddenly hear a loud crash as Danth kicks open the door in the next room. Jokad feels adrenaline immediately surge through him, Kael, on the other hand, feels a cold chill run through his spine, not fear, just an odd feeling.

OOC: You have a surprise round, but first for the descriptive bit (which only Jovik and Danth can see for now)

The door swings open with a loud crash, hitting the wall and bouncing back a little. The room beyond is revealed.

You see a comfortable lounge, or at least what was once a comfortable lounge. The chairs and sofa here have been slashed and ruined, a large vase lies cracked and broken on the floor. On a table sits two plates with some food scraps, and two empty tumblers. But it is not the state of the room that is the strange thing.

Standing there at the back of the room, leaning against a fireplace, turned towards you with a look of abject fear on his face, is Aldern Foxglove. Sitting on a small chair beside him, her face a mask of horror, is a noble looking lady, her hair pulled tight above her head and pinned in place by an ornate silver brooch.

"What?"

The word escapes from Aldern's mouth. His voice cut off in shock.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

Danth steps through the door and to the side, not wanting to get plowed down by Jokad when the furious barbarian charges from behind. The cleric takes quick stock of the situation, and calls upon his link with Sarenae. Pointing his blade at the form of Aldern, he summons his power to hold the man in place until they can get this strange situation figured out.



*AC 19, Hit Points 45/45

Cast hold person on Aldern (requires Will save vrs DC 15)

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Silence, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (May 5, 2009)

At the sound of the crash Jokad vaults forward as a bowstring loosed.  Predictably, he slides through the doorway just after Danth and Jovik.  The surpise on his face is evident and saps much of his ferocious expression.  _Maybe he should have let Danth and Jovik handle this one?  Oh well._


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Standing there at the back of the room, leaning against a fireplace, turned towards you with a look of abject fear on his face, is Aldern Foxglove. Sitting on a small chair beside him, her face a mask of horror, is a noble looking lady, her hair pulled tight above her head and pinned in place by an ornate silver brooch.
> 
> "What?"
> 
> The word escapes from Aldern's mouth. His voice cut off in shock.




Jovik's arm stops in mid throw. Here was a conundrum. He SAW Aldern die. Or at least soemthing that could have been, or once was Aldern. But Aldern was standing before him. But Jovik had his key. And who in their right mind would be sitting in a sitting room, with the chairs slashed and burned, and disshelved. Not a noble that is for certain. MAybe it was another damnable ghost. Jovik didn't know. Jovik didn't care much at this point. Any thing that looked like Aldern, any house that belonged to Aldern, it was all creepy. Maybe he had been hanging around a Shaonti too much. But Jovik did know that he who hesitates is lost and there was only one way to figure out of this was a ghost. As those thoughts flasjed through Jovik's mind lightning quick, his decision was made and Gull's Wing sped out of his hand towards Aldern. If I kill him, at least I'll know he thought. But he needs to die, again? A third time? for Iesha anyway.

[sblock]1d20+10=29, 1d4+2+3d6=12 

Of course now I get the crit, when I only want to see if he's a ghost

Crit Confirm
1d20+10=17 

So if that hits the dagger damage is doubled for 4 more damage for 16 total. If it isn't a ghost  

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (May 6, 2009)

*A Thing of Skin and Dislocation and Horror*

Jovik releases his dagger. It flies true, striking deep into the turned form of Aldern, hitting him squarely in the chest and pulling a ragged gasp of pain from him.

OOC: Critical confirmed, 16hp damage dealt

As your blade pulls free to magically return to your hand, a transformation starts.

The form of Aldern shifts. Everything happens very rapidly, as if a cloak is being shed, but instead it is a form that is being shed. Aldern transforms into a featureless humanoid shape with hairless, scaly flesh like a dark crimson snake, its long stretching fingers twitch and writhe. Its form is horrifically human, and yet at the same time frightfully pliant, evident when its boneless arms stretch out unnaturally, grasping what should be out of reach. 

The female turns to its companion and at once it too shifts, its loose clothing falling away to reveal an identical (to your untrained eye) hideous form.







In a lisping tongue the injured beast shouts at the second one, and together they move to spring forward upon you.

OOC: The surprise round is over. Inits and actions please. Battle map below:






Bug 1: -16hp
Bug 2: healthy as a drippy aberration


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

*I take it Danth's hold person did work, right?*


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

Not really surprised by the transformation (because Danth was getting to the point that nothing surprised him anymore), the cleric moves close to the strange creature, and plunges the blade of his scimitar into its heart!

*AC 19, Hit Points 45/45

Coup de gras vrs Bug 1 (it is helpless, so a full-round action to coup de gras is alloed)
Damage = 13 (7 + 6, auto-critical) and Fort Save vrs DC23 or die!


[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Silence, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (May 6, 2009)

Seeing Jovik's blade sink home and the figure before him melt like candlewax snapped any illusions of this really being Aldern from Jokad's mind.  Free to strike he put on a dizzying flurry of blows only to be thwarted by the confined space.


OOC:  Jokad full attacks BUG 1 (yeah I get 2 AT/ rd now).  He moves quickly INIT 22, but fails to hit anything higher than AC 13 (booo!)
Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (May 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *I take it Danth's hold person did work, right?*




Apologies for not putting it in the post above. Yes, your hold person worked on BUG 1 (as labelled). Also, see the comment below for Frostrune, as it also applies to Danth's attack (ie. it is a hit)

Frostrune: Jokad is attacking a held person/thing, so melee attacks against a helpless target get a +4 bonus (equivalent to attacking a prone target). Given the AC of 17, your attack/s actually do hit (just).

Please edit posts accordingly, and I am sorry for the mistake on my part on not including this info on the earlier post.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Apologies for not putting it in the post above. Yes, your hold person worked on BUG 1 (as labelled). Also, see the comment below for Frostrune, as it also applies to Danth's attack (ie. it is a hit)
> 
> Frostrune: Jokad is attacking a held person/thing, so melee attacks against a helpless target get a +4 bonus (equivalent to attacking a prone target). Given the AC of 17, your attack/s actually do hit (just).
> 
> Please edit posts accordingly, and I am sorry for the mistake on my part on not including this info on the earlier post.





*OOC: Since it is held and helpless, Danth will take a full-round action and deliver a coup de gras. Updated above.*


----------



## Friadoc (May 6, 2009)

"I doubt these things plan on giving any quarter," shouts Kael. "So I suggest we show none."

Keeping a focused and collected manner about himself, Kael pulls a piece of cured leather from one of the pockets in his Varisian scarf. After uttering the words of power, while making a complex series of motions above the piece of leather, a nearly invisible force field takes place around Kael, shortly after which one forms around Mal.

Mal then moves slightly in front of his master, to act as a guardian while the sorcerer continues his ways.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+6=11) 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level  6 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2009)

Jovik tumbles around the strange bug like things, ending up behind the second bug. He shoves Goblin Hook deep into the bug. 

OOC: That will set up a nice flank for Jokad if he steps up
[sblock]

Init
1d20+4=13 

Tumble
1d20+15=35 

Attack
1d20+9=26, 1d4+2+1d6=11 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (May 7, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik tumbles around the strange bug like things, ending up behind the second bug. He shoves Goblin Hook deep into the bug.
> 
> OOC: That will set up a nice flank for Jokad if he steps up
> [sblock]
> ...




I will take it that with Danth intent on delivering a coup-de-grace on BUG1, Jokad will instead focus his attack on BUG2, but with an AC of 17, his 13 attack, even with a flank, is a miss.

Also, for Kael ... I may be dumb, but I cannot work out what spell he is casting. Help!


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Also, for Kael ... I may be dumb, but I cannot work out what spell he is casting. Help!




*OOC: Mage Armor*


----------



## hewligan (May 7, 2009)

Init order: Jokad (22), Jovik (13), BUG2 (11), Kael (11), Danth (C-D-G)

Jokad, seeing Danth move forward to kill the immobilised monster, turns his attention to the second of these hideous beasts. The thing has assumed its natural form, and now looks both frightening and ridiculous, still wearing the fine feminine noble dress that it had been wearing when it was in its human form. 

Jokad swipes hard, but his ferocity acts against his accuracy and his hits are easily batted away by the quick moving (and almost flowing) arms of the beast.

Jovik tumbles past and behind the thing. Its head follows the thief, as if deciding that he will be its target. Perhaps it holds some hatred from the injury Jovik did to its companion?

Jovik, rising into position, sinks his blade deep into the flank of the beast, watching its ichor leak over his hand.

It screams some half threat, some half pain at him and lunges into attack.

it slams its body mass into Jovik, moving with such rapidity that it seems to almost flow into him at high speed. Jovik takes the hit and rolls with it, letting the impact slide across him, moving his own body a little to deflect the bulk of the energy. This thing may be fast, but Jovik is fast too, and clever.

OOC: it misses.

Kael finishes his magical protections, feeling his amour appear around him.

Danth, not quite sure how best to kill he frozen beast before him, decides to go for the most likely way. He hacks the head from its shoulders, hack by hack by hack.

OOC: BUG1 dead, BUG2 -11hp. Init and actions for round 2 please.


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2009)

Jovik is a little out of position from his dodging of the attack and is slow to get back into position, but when he does, he feints low and drives Goblin Hook deep into the bug's chest.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=6 

Feint
1d20+11=15 

Attack

1d20+9=22, 1d4+2+1d6=7 

If feint succeeds: Add 3d6=14 14 for a total of 21 points of damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2009)

Having put down of the foul-looking beasts down, Danth steps in close to the second, and delivers a well-placed cut with _Crimson Dawn_.


*AC 19, Hit Points 45/45

Attack: 25 (critical threat)
Confirm Crit: 22
Damage: 18 (13 [7+6 fire] + 5 critical

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Silence, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (May 8, 2009)

Jokad is impressed with Jovik's fluid roll and takes advantage of the monster's momentary distraction.  He spins Whitefire through a dazzling routine before landing a minor cut to the creature's flank.


OOC: Rolling great INIT and crappy to hits.  I think I got him with my iterative attack though. 

INIT 22, Hits ACs 15 and 20 (assuming flanking), 7 damage on the AC 20 hit

Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (May 9, 2009)

OOC: Invisible castle is down, so I have used the Wizards dice roller, but it doesn't allow you guys to check my rolls, so you are going to have to trust me!

Init order: Jokad (22), Danth (19, I rolled), BUG2 (18), Jovik (6), Kael (no action so far)

Jokad is impressed with Jovik's fluid roll and takes advantage of the monster's momentary distraction. He spins Whitefire through a dazzling routine before landing a minor cut to the creature's flank.

Having put down of the foul-looking beasts down, Danth steps in close to the second, and delivers a well-placed cut with Crimson Dawn. The blade bites deep, causing the creature to let out a scream of pain.

The horrid creature seems affected by the death of its companion and tries to turn towards the door. It has no eyes, which makes it hard to know where it is going to attack, or what it is going to do next. Perhaps realising that its way out is blocked, that it is surrounded and hopelessly outclassed, it lunges desperately at Jokad, perhaps trying to take down the obstacle between it and the door.

It is clearly too frustrated, too outnumbered, too flustered to attack well, and while it manages to barge into Jokad, it is ineffectual and weak. The shoanti manages to kick it back into the circle of blades.

Although the creature is desperate, it spots Jovik's feint and moves quickly to shift its fluid body around the attack that comes from the thief. It is fast, but not quite fast enough to avoid all damage.

OOC: Total damage to BUG2 is -32hp. It is hurting!


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2009)

*OOC: Oops, hewligan, I forgot about the new initiative rolls every round. I'll try to remember from here on out.  Thanks!*


----------



## Fenris (May 10, 2009)

Jovik reacts quickly as the bug is shoved back and stabs at it but misses. He hopes as the bug dodges his attack it jumps into Jokad's way.

[sblock]

Init
1d20+4=16 

Attack
1d20+9=13, 1d4+2+1d6=10 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Danth again sends _Crimson Dawn_ slashing into the beast; the cleric's aim is dead on again as he knife's the curving blade under the creature's guard.


*AC 19, Hit Points 45/45

Initiative: 9
Attack: 27(critical threat)
Confirm Crit: 19
Damage: 15 (11 [7+4 fire] + 4 critical

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Silence, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2009)

With a loud bark Mal startles Kael back into the now, as if pulling the sorcerer from some segway, some thought, that took his focus from the battle before him.

"Sharath!" Kael screams, calling forth bolts of force, three of them to be exact, which stream into the vile creatures form.

OOC

Post coming, I'm really sorry about the slack on my end, school has had my focus, not to mention some RL stress and such. Sorry.

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+6=7)
Magic Missile (3d4+3=11) 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level  6 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (May 11, 2009)

Jokad continues to try and work in concert with Jovik keeping the deadly quick monster from focusing too closely on any one target.  With one down and this one taking minor hit after minor hit this battle was over already, the monster just didn't know it yet.


OOC:  Slow on the INIT this time but should have hit with my primary attack (if he is even stillstanding by the time my turn comes up).

INIT 3, HIT AC 19 (w/ flank) for 13 sword and 4 fire damage
Roll Lookup


----------



## hewligan (May 11, 2009)

Init Order: BUG2 (19), Jovik (16), Danth (9), Kael (7), Jokad (3)

This thing is fast, and despite its injuries it spins with speed and lunges/stretches with great fluidity towards Danth, seeking out the one that has hurt it the most. Danth is no push-over, though, and despite his surprise in the way in which the thing shifted its focus to him (its body almost seemed to rotate towards the priest), he manages to use Crimson Dawn to turn the rapid attacks to one side.

OOC: It misses.

Jovik, sensing an opportunity, reacts quickly as the bug is shoved back and stabs at it but misses. He hopes as the bug dodges his attack it jumps into Jokad's way.

It doesn't, but there is no need for any more concern, for it is Danth who takes down the beast.

Danth, calm despite just having to turn the monster's attacks from him, gathers his wits about him and again sends Crimson Dawn slashing into the beast; the cleric's aim is dead on again as he knife's the curving blade under the creature's guard.

It plunges in and just seems to keep sinking through flesh and gristle. The beast lets out a low mewl, a pitiful, animal noise, before slumping forward against the hilt of Danth's blade, resting there until the young priest tips the blade forward and sends the beast slipping to the ground.

OOC: Congratulations on beating these bugs. They should have been quite a challenge, but the rolls went against them, as did your clever strategy. Holding the first one is probably what turned the battle and these things gain immense flanking bonuses!


----------



## frostrune (May 11, 2009)

OOC:  Do the things morph or change after death?

IC:  "Hm!" Jokad grunts as the bizarre creature slides off Danth's sizzling blade.  He eyes the cleric for a moment, perhaps disappointed on how little he helped in the fight, before his face breaks into a wide smile.  "Well done," he says with his signature slap on the back.

"Anyone know what these things were?"


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2009)

Danth extinguishes the fires along his blade and shakes his head. "I have no clue what they are. Nor do I have any clue why these creatures would be living in this house under the guise of Aldern and some woman."


----------



## Friadoc (May 11, 2009)

"Hmm," says Kael, as the contemplative look over takes him again and he walks over toward the corpse. However, the young sorcerer has a magic wand in his hand, just in case there is a death rattle and attack left in these beasts. Kneeling down, Kael inspects the bodies as Mal stands watch. "Physical metamorphosis isn't that common, might be extraplanar and might not."

OOC

Hewligan, did the beast die before I fired my Magic Missile spell off, or is the spell considered consumed for the moment?

Also, I was thinking of trying Knowledge Arcana to see if Kael could figure it out, unless you think it wouldn't be possible?


----------



## hewligan (May 11, 2009)

OOC: They don't change when they die. Also, Kael did not use his magic missile. Lastly, please go ahead and roll for an arcane knowledge check.


----------



## Friadoc (May 12, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: They don't change when they die. Also, Kael did not use his magic missile. Lastly, please go ahead and roll for an arcane knowledge check.




OOC

Invisible Castle hates me. 

Knowledge Arcana (1d20+5=12)


----------



## frostrune (May 12, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> "Hmm," says Kael, as the contemplative look over takes him again and he walks over toward the corpse. However, the young sorcerer has a magic wand in his hand, just in case there is a death rattle and attack left in these beasts. Kneeling down, Kael inspects the bodies as Mal stands watch. "Physical metamorphosis isn't that common, might be extraplanar and might not."




Jokad shrugs.

"Whatever they were, seems they were put here to keep up some semblence of normalcy while the rest of the house was used to ill effect.  We had better search the rest of the house.  If we don't find some further clues I'm afraid our trail ends here."


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

"Jokad is right. Dead abominations such as these may make for an intellectually stimulating conversation, but they don't seem to provide us with any clues as to what was going on here."


----------



## Fenris (May 13, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Jokad is right. Dead abominations such as these may make for an intellectually stimulating conversation, but they don't seem to provide us with any clues as to what was going on here."





"More servants of the mistress I am sure" replies Jovik as he searches the bodies and the room.


[sblock]
1d20+8=21 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (May 13, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Invisible Castle hates me.
> 
> Knowledge Arcana (1d20+5=12)




You have no idea what these creatures are, although you are pretty sure that they are dead now.


----------



## hewligan (May 13, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "More servants of the mistress I am sure" replies Jovik as he searches the bodies and the room.
> 
> 
> [sblock]
> ...




The room holds nothing of interest, although there are lots of broken bits and bobs (the usual things one would find in a sitting room).

The townhouse is three storeys, so the ground floor you have explored, and then two more. It is time to move on.

The move through the rest of the house is slow and methodical, but also very uneventful. Jovik take the lead, as usual, stopping, listening, moving forward silently, signaling for you to join him, room by room.

The second floor contains a small landing; several paintings have fallen here, a guest room; The bed’s mattress is slashed open, and the footlocker upended and emptied of its contents, and a library; hundreds of mundane books litter the floor. 

The third floor contains only two rooms. The Master Bedroom is a large room has been thoroughly ransacked. 

Finally there is the Master’s Study: The exotic zebraskin rug on the floor here is worth something (perhaps 20-50gp?) and strangely remains intact when most other things have been broken and slashed. The bed and 
chair are torn apart, and the desk and foot-locker have been looted.

There is an ornate fireplace mantel. This mantel is decorated with two roaring lion heads at either end. You recognise the lions as matching the one on the key ring that you found in Foxglove Manor (the keyring to the very key that opened the front door to this house).


----------



## frostrune (May 13, 2009)

Jokad immediately notices that amid the chaos the odd zebra skin rug remains undisturbed.  *"The only reason this would be untouched was if they wanted it to cover something..."* he mentally concludes.

Carefully he crouches near one corner and slowly begins to lift the exotic rug.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2009)

"But we are on the third floor," says Danth quietly, as his companion reaches out to yank on the rug.


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2009)

"Or it held sentimental value," suggests Kael. "Even in his atavistic state, Foxglove still treasured it. But, better safe than sorry."


----------



## hewligan (May 14, 2009)

There is nothing under the rug - it is just a nice exotic rug that has been left untouched by the chaos that was visited upon this house.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Danth can't help but chuckle when nothing is revealed beneath the rug. "Oh, well...now what? It doesn't appear that we have any clues at all except for the two creatures we found below."


----------



## frostrune (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "But we are on the third floor," says Danth quietly, as his companion reaches out to yank on the rug.




Jokad casts a sidelong glare at the cleric as he lifts the rug completely off the floor and inspects the tanned underside.  Without looking at him he says, "I realize we are on the 3rd floor.  I thought it may be covering some magical diagram, blood stain, or yes... possibly a concealed niche or door."


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

The cleric shrugs. "Well, no harm done. But there must be some sort of clue in this house, and we are just missing it?" Danth turns to face Jovik. "Finding things that are hidden seems to be your niche...any ideas as to where to go next?"


----------



## hewligan (May 14, 2009)

OOC: You ain't getting any more help from here here!!!!


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> The cleric shrugs. "Well, no harm done. But there must be some sort of clue in this house, and we are just missing it?" Danth turns to face Jovik. "Finding things that are hidden seems to be your niche...any ideas as to where to go next?"





"Well, We have looked. But I don't know where else to look." says Jovik

Jovik's eyes though are drawn to the fireplace and those lion heads. His recalls the last time he looked closely at a fireplace and shudders with the recollection. So Jovik investigates the fireplace more closely.


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2009)

"We're missing something," says Kael through a tight-lipped frown. "Or forgetting something."

"Let's check the rooms, again," suggest Kael. "I'll see if I can detect any magic, maybe something is being hidden."

OOC

Detect Magic :: d20srd.org

Okay, I can cast this about six times, each time lasting six minutes as I concentrate and give the various rooms a once over. Hewligan, how many castings do you feel it would take to sweep the house?


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2009)

OOC:  I think there may be a courtyard out back as well...


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"Agreed. Let's search the place one more time, top to bottom. Leave no stone unturned, so to speak." With that, Danth begins helping the others go over the entire townhouse again.


----------



## hewligan (May 15, 2009)

Jovik needs to roll a couple of search rolls for me.

Kael: You could probably sweep a floor per spell - the house is not large, and 6 seconds is quite a bit of time.

I will post an update after we get the rolls for Jovik.


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2009)

OOC: Take your pick, they're all crappy 
1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=15, 1d20+8=11


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Take your pick, they're all crappy
> 1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=15, 1d20+8=11




OOC:  Dude - take 20.  We have all the time in the world.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

*OOC: What Frostrune said!*


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2009)

ooc: What they said 
Search=take 20=28 as many times as needed


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

As Jovik takes his time searching the place, Danth tries to help. His skills in searching are almost non existent, though. So instead, he seeks out the townhome's larder. [color=orange}"I hope Foxglove kept a few tasty treats around this place."[/color]


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2009)

"So our priestly friend is a rogue grazer, as well as a pyromaniac," asks Kael his voice cracked with a chuckle. "Nice."


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2009)

Jokad laughs.

"I wouldn't trust anything you find in this place, Gods know how long it may have been sitting around."

He glances out an upper window, "We should check out the courtyard before leaving.  Doubt we'll find anything but... no stone unturned, right?"


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"Some cheese, or hard bread, maybe" says Danth cheerfully. "You know how all this fighting and searching makes me hungry." The cleric laughs.


----------



## hewligan (May 15, 2009)

Jovik takes a quick, rather cursory look around the room, taking a quick one-over of the two lions. He shrugs his shoulders to his companions as if to indicate that there is nothing there, and is met with a chorus of disgust.

"If you are going to search, do it properly!" offers Jokad, with a deadpan delivery.

"Yeah!" offers Danth, his eyebrow raised.

Kael just shrugs, "The boy calls himself a rogue!"

Jovik gets the message and smiles wearily. He warned them it could take some time to do a full search, and at that point Danth suggests searching for some food.

The mood is strange, to say the least, but Jovik realises that his own gut is growling. He needs something warm and meaty, preferably with a pint of ale at its side.

The rogue gets to work searching the room, while Danth wanders downstairs.

Jovik searches for a while, moving over the room meticulously, pressing each floor panel with his heel, pressing against the wall with his palm, looking for straight cracks, or fresh plaster, or anything else that would suggest recent work or hidden items. He gives up, moving over to the fireplace. One more look inside, up the flue, and then he is going to go downstairs to see what Danth has rustled up (although he doubts he will touch anything found in this house).

The flue is empty, and quite clean, almost as is the fire has not been used in a long, long time. The walls are sooty, but there is no build up, no hidden shelves, nothing.

He stands back up, dusting soot from his hands, and leans against one of the lion heads. Jokad is staring at him, looking bored. Kael wanders around the room trying to make himself busy.

The lion head doesn't feel too sturdy. Jovik looks at it more closely, suddenly suspicious. Nothing. Nothing at all.

He moves over to the other one, just to be sure, and pushes on it. Nothing. He curses under his breath and crouches down to inspect the thing, more out of impatience and frustration than anything else.

Then he spots something, a tiny gap, or hole, at the back of the throat of the metal lion on the left side. He peers more closely. It is a keyhole. His hand immediately goes to the key he holds, and he slots it in. It clicks satisfyingly. Not only a front door key, but also a key to this lion. Now, nobody hides a keyhole in a lions throat unless it opens something good.

He steps back triumphantly. Jokad moves forward, suddenly interested. Kael follows. The three of them can hear Danth rustling around downstairs. With a flourish, Jovik pushes on the lions head he has just unlocked. NOTHING. It doesn't budge an inch.

Jokad looks confused. Kael smiles and points towards the other lions head, on the right of the fireplace.

"Try that one!" He offers. The three of them move over. There is no keyhole, but Jovik recalls that it had felt loose under his hand a bit earlier - just the tiniest yield when he had leaned on it. He tries again, but this time it folds right back, the heavy lions head tilting on a hidden hinge, revealing a hidden cache.

The hidden cache contains one of Foxglove’s nest eggs: a bag of 200 pp (a fortune!!!!) along with a shallow wooden case containing a number of legal papers pertaining to the townhouse, as well as the deed to Foxglove Manor.

Kael rolls out the deed and reads it slowly as Jovik carefully removes the other items, looking for traps as he goes. The deed indicates that the Foxglove family only financed two-thirds of the manor’s construction 80 years ago; the remainder was financed by a group called the “Brothers of the Seven.” The deed also bears an unusual clause near the end that indicates that after one hundred years, ownership of Foxglove Manor and the lands within a mile “around and below” reverts to the brothers. 

Under the case is a thin black ledger. Once again Kael picks this up and reads through it quickly, skimming the entries and talking as he does so. The majority of the purchases and payments recorded are mundane, but several near the end of the ledger appear a little strange. There are nearly a dozen entries over the past three months labeled as “Iesha’s Trip to Absalom,” each indicating Foxglove was paying someone referred to as “B.7” 200 gp a week for her “trip,” dropping off the payment every Oathday at midnight at a place called “The Seven’s Sawmill.” 

Danth walks back into the room, proudly holding a mouldy ring of cheese.

"I found cheese!" he offers with real enthusiasm. "What did you find?"


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"I go away for a few minutes, and look what happens?" says Danth, cutting away a chunk of unmoldy cheese with a kitchen knife and nibbling on it. "I should go away more often," he addss with a smile.


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2009)

Jokad's delighted expression at the coin soon turns to an angry glower as the details from the deed come to light.

"The number seven is cursed unlucky for us!!  No doubt the Brothers of the Seven and that damn seven pointed star are connected.  Seems the Foxgloves sold their souls to the devil long ago."

His glower turns to a smirk.  "Well... we know Iesha wasn't doing much travelling recently.  Not a tough guess to say those payments were for something else."

"Jovik ol' boy, I'd say you found our next clue; The Seven's Sawmill - wherever that may be?"


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Danth is apparently is good spirits this day as he laughs again. "Jokad, using his brain instead of his mighty arm? Will wonders never cease!" Then the cleric takes a moment to study the information himself. "I'd say you are right, old boy. The Seven's Sawmill, indeed."

*Being local, does Danth recognize the name Seven's Sawmill or Absalom?*


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Jokad's delighted expression at the coin soon turns to an angry glower as the details from the deed come to light.
> 
> "The number seven is cursed unlucky for us!!  No doubt the Brothers of the Seven and that damn seven pointed star are connected.  Seems the Foxgloves sold their souls to the devil long ago."
> 
> ...




"Most mills are by rivers, at the worst we will start there, but I bet some of Rhun's boyos will know where it is" says Jovik with a wink


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

"Assuming it is a local mill," says Danth quietly, rubbing his clean-shaven chin as he thinks about whether he has heard of the place.


----------



## hewligan (May 16, 2009)

Absalom, City at the Center of the World, is located on the Isle of Kartos on the Inner sea. It is about 1400 miles SE of where you are now, how the crow flies. It is the most famous city on Golarion, and some say it houses up to half a million souls (most learned people say it is a good deal less than this, but still immense).

The sawmill, well, you don't know their names, but there are several mills that operate along the shores of Kyver’s Isle, just a few miles from the city (perhaps a half hour on horse, an hour on foot). It may be one of those. Basically, just along the shore where a river spills into the sea, and they are powered by the river water, with waste product dumped and swept out to sea. Lots of people in the poorer districts work in these mills.

OOC: You can spend time in the city trying to find out more, but I need a roll (probably from Jovik) to see if you uncover anything.

Danth has never been to the saw mills, but they are easy enough to find, and he knows how to get there, broadly speaking.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Danth tells the others that he knows of several mills nearby, though he has never been to them.


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: You can spend time in the city trying to find out more, but I need a roll (probably from Jovik) to see if you uncover anything.




OOC: Gather Information or Kn: Local same bonus so:
1d20+6=15


----------



## frostrune (May 17, 2009)

"Any reason to think someone comes by here to check on those two imposters from time to time?"

Seeing a lot of blank looks and shrugs Jokad continues...

"Yeah.  I'm not much for waiting anyway.  Let me nose around the backyard before we get out of here."

Jokad heads down the stairs and makes for the backdoor.


OOC:  Just looking for tracks or other signs of surepticious coming and goings.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

Danth follows Jokad, just to make sure the large warrior doesn't get into any trouble.


----------



## hewligan (May 17, 2009)

The little garden at the back is overgrown, but suggests that it was once much loved. A herb patch, run wile, smells marvelous. Rotting veg near the back of the garden, leaning against the wall, add an altogether less pleasant smell.

There are no signs of entry or exit. The walls are topped with small metal spikes to deter intruders, and they seem to have done their job.

Later that day Jovik does what Jovik does best. He mingles in the poorer pubs, talking to guys, buying a few drinks, winning a few hands of cards (and losing a few too, to make sure he doesn't piss anyone off), and generally getting information out of people.

There is no Seven's Sawmill, but there is a Seven Oaks Sawmill. There are no other mills with numbers in the name at all. The Seven Oaks Sawmill is the most secluded of the little cluster of mills, but nobody speaks ill of it - there are no suspicions around it, no weird rumors.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

When Jovik rejoins the companions and tells them what he has learned, Danth suggests checking out the Seven Oaks Mill anyway. "It can't hurt, and the journey is under an hour. If we don't find anything there, then perhaps they can point us in the right direction of this "Sevens" mill." The cleric frowns and shakes his head. "I just hope we don't find anything like we found at the mill in Sandpoint."


----------



## Fenris (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> When Jovik rejoins the companions and tells them what he has learned, Danth suggests checking out the Seven Oaks Mill anyway. "It can't hurt, and the journey is under an hour. If we don't find anything there, then perhaps they can point us in the right direction of this "Sevens" mill." The cleric frowns and shakes his head. "I just hope we don't find anything like we found at the mill in Sandpoint."




"I have a feeling we won't, this place, if it is this mill, was a front for Aldern and his things. Though, I am bothered since we know Aldern was at his manor near Snadpoint for well a while and when was the last murder here Danth?" asks Jovik


----------



## hewligan (May 18, 2009)

OOC: For the benefit of Danth - there appears to be definite overlap in some of the killings, although you don't have much info on how many, who, what dates, etc. for the murders here in Magnimar.


----------



## frostrune (May 18, 2009)

"... most secluded," Jokad reiterates, " Yeah that'll be the place."

"I don't suppose we can just kick the door in though.  Maybe Jovik and I should watch it for a few days?  At night of course.  Maybe we'll see some secret coming and goings?"

"If either of you <Danth or Kael> have a spell that will help us see in the dark that would be helpful."


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

"There is some definite overlap in the slayings. I don't have all the dates though." At Jokad's words, Danth shakes his head. "Alas no, my friend. I have magics that will light your way, but none for seeing in the dark."

*OOC: You know, I never noticed until now, but Darkvision isn't on the cleric's spell list. That sucks!*


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2009)

frostrune said:


> "... most secluded," Jokad reiterates, " Yeah that'll be the place."
> 
> "I don't suppose we can just kick the door in though.  Maybe Jovik and I should watch it for a few days?  At night of course.  Maybe we'll see some secret coming and goings?"
> 
> "If either of you <Danth or Kael> have a spell that will help us see in the dark that would be helpful."






"If humans run it, there will be light." adds Jovik. "regardless of what activity they are doing."


----------



## hewligan (May 19, 2009)

OOC: Can I assume you are agreed on Jovik and Jokad scouting the place our for at least 1 night, perhaps as many as 3?


----------



## Friadoc (May 19, 2009)

"Sadly, that is not in my repotoire," says Kael. "But...if needed and planned, I could turn all of us invisible for a brief time."


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

*OOC: Danth is okay with the plan, though I personally hate splitting the party like that. Still, Danth has no skill in stealth, so he wouldn't be much good for scouting.*


----------



## frostrune (May 19, 2009)

OOC:  I hear ya on 'splitting the party' thing but hopefully if the worst happens I can outrun anything they can throw at us... or at least outrun Jovik 

If we are to do this Jokad would like to buy some leather armor and wear that instead of his breastplate.  His armor penalties would go away then and his MS skill would improve significantly (+8).  His Hide (+2) however... well Jovik may have to help him with that.

As Subatai says to Conan, "you are too big to be a thief!"


----------



## hewligan (May 20, 2009)

OOC: This website has been flaky over the past few days!

Built over the Yondabakari River, this wood building sits on massive wooden pilings driven into the riverbed below. A wooden boardwalk wraps around the northern rim of the building, and a flight of stairs leads down to a door on the east side just above the water level. The churning of  four large water wheels under the mill fills the air with sound and mist. the mill. 

You want to keep your distance, staying discrete, and the crashing noise of water relentlessly turning the wheel makes it hard to hear anything.

You spend a very dull day, staking the place out. From outward appearances, it seems normal. Deliveries of new lumber arrive in a holding pond near the mill and are pulled up through two chutes into the mill by ropes and pulleys. 

Late that day a long train of wagons turns up with lots of men. They set to work loading timber from the mill onto the large wagons. It is heavy work and takes them several hours, finishing when it has gone dark. This shipment of processed timber or firewood ship are hauled by horses in large wagons towards Magnimar.

All in all, a rather uneventful day. You want to stay into the night a bit, to see if things get stranger, but nothing jumps out at you as being particularly odd.

One thing, though, and the one thing that pretty much made your mind up about this place from the very beginning .... over the main entrance lies the company name. It is all very normal, except that the logo, off to the side, is a stylised seven pointed star. It is not identical to the ones you have found on murder victims and Aldern, being rendered to look vaguely like oak trees, but it is close enough to make you think it is no accident.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

While Jovik and Jokad are out doing their scouting, Danth takes some time to visit a local armorer, looking to upgrade his current armor. Perhaps some banded mail, since he didn't think that he had enough money for full plate, even with the platinum they had found...


*Should we just split the 200 platinum by 4, so we have 50 each? Danth would like to try to upgrade his armor a bit. Also, are we keeping track of other loot we have found somewhere? We should really split it up so we can start using it. *


----------



## hewligan (May 21, 2009)

OOC: I think Fenris did a tally at a natural break last time (as in, post Thistletop), but since then .... I am not sure. You guys need to record your treasure somewhere, perhaps in the character thread we should have a post that lists items, who has them, and we can score through them as they are sold?

You should have quite a lot of stuff by now, and in Magnimar should be able to sell quite a bit to obtain quite a bit of cash, but there is no way I am going to go through 37 pages of comments working out who has what ... I am just too lazy


----------



## hewligan (May 23, 2009)

OOC: Gosh, the website is finally back up. Okay, let me know what you want to do please.


----------



## Friadoc (May 23, 2009)

OOC

I'll catch up on the reading, make sure what's what, and I'll post, ASAP. I swear, EN has been slapping my gaming around this past week or two, but that e-mail flood I had the other day, from them, was insane.


----------



## hewligan (May 25, 2009)

OOC: Is it the bank-holiday weekend that is causing the radio silence, or the recent ongoing outage of ENWorld? I would appreciate comments (on the OOC board) on whether we should migrate to another board. My preference would be www.paizo.com, as their messageboards are generally rock solid and they have a PbF forum that we could use. Comments please.


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Is it the bank-holiday weekend that is causing the radio silence, or the recent ongoing outage of ENWorld? I would appreciate comments (on the OOC board) on whether we should migrate to another board. My preference would be www.paizo.com, as their messageboards are generally rock solid and they have a PbF forum that we could use. Comments please.





OOC: Yes, a combination of the outage and the holdiay today, and for me my son's birthday have all contributed I think. I would prefer to stay at ENWorld as my vote, simply because it make a simple one-stop for pbp for me. But I will go where the group, and the GM  go. I had logged in to check on that loot haul to not find ENWorld. So I will get on that. But yeah, I think everyone will check in here on Tuesday or Wednesday.

So let me find our loot post, in the meantime I want a concensus on what we should do. I think the mill needs some investiagting. Should Jovik sneak in? Should we go there and try to buy some lumber and see if we can snoop around?


----------



## Fenris (May 26, 2009)

OOC: OK I found a list of treasure from the Goblins, I will go through and add everything up for the manor house later. Let me sort through this and get some figures (things to sell etc) and we can get some cash.

[sblock]
Kael: 30gp +40gp +26gp +5sp
Jokad: 30gp +40gp +26gp +5sp
Jovik: 30gp +40gp +26gp +5sp (Jovik, this is before subtracting what you left your family, so please do that)
Danth: 30gp +26gp +5sp (Again, before any donation to the church)


---


Some rings you sold for 14gp

+1 Ring of protection - THIS MAY STILL NEED TO BE ALLOCATED?


Cloak of the Guard (Midblue, trimmed in white)

Scroll - Burning Hands (CL 3rd) - I forgot to mention it but was levitating in the room with the wine, etc.



Masterwork Handaxe - unclaimed

Bottle of Wine - just nice wine, to be honest. Something to enjoy together later.


Miniature Tiara - sold for 33gp

3 ancient gold coins sold for 15gp
Unholy symbol of Lamashtu - sold for 10gp

---

Wand of produce flame (34 charges) - cost 100gp to identify. UNCLAIMED

2 potions of tree shape
2 potions of speak with animals
potion of barkskin +2 (it cost 6gp to identify various of the above potions) ALL UNCLAIMED?

Shadowmist, warhorse, 30hp, (2gp to get cured and stabled) UNCLAIMED

wand of silent image (5 charges, cost 100gp to identify) UNCLAIMED?

Jade necklace sold for 30gp


Masterwork bastard sword (CAN BE SOLD FOR 167GP IF DESIRED)

Pathfinder journal (worth 3gp)


Scroll of sleep
Scroll of comprehend languages
Scroll of mirror image
Scroll of see invisibility
Scroll of whispering wind

A wand (a thick carved wooden wand with a red stone at the top) of magic missiles, 38 charges, CL 1st. 100gp spent to identify. UNCLAIMED


Lyrie's blood soaked but very high quality cloak of dark grey with runes stitched into it in black, turns out to be a cloak of resistance +1 (identify cost 100gp) (UNCLAIMED?)

25gp for the pearl earing you found on her. SOLD


Heavy gold holy symbol of Laamashtu, melted down for gold and sold for 50gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

*OOC: I would generally prefer to remain at EN World too; as Fenris says, it makes it a one-stop-shop for me, since everything else I play/DM is here. But if the game left, I would be forced to follow. 

I will get a real IC post up shortly as well, basically Danth is going to go shopping for some better armor. Which is why I was curious how much cash each of us has. 

Also, sorry for the delay, but I took a couple of days away from EN World this weekend to relax.
*


----------



## frostrune (May 26, 2009)

OOC:  Yeah long weekend vacation for me as well.  Don't really have an opinion on moving the forum or not.  I will follow as needed.  

Fenris - My sheet shows some of the potions so I'm sure we distributed some of that stuff already.  The horse, MW items, etc I don't think we ever cashed in.  Scrolls and magic stuff should go/have gone to those most deserving, the rest could be converted into coin and split up.  


IC:   The idea of sneaking around was at first appealing to the Shoanti youth, but after 2 days the high pitched whine of the water powered blade was more than a little irritating; not to mention boring.  Neither he nor Jovik had seen anything to even hint that the place was anything more than what it appeared: a sawmill.  Anything except the damnable signboard.  To their now expert eye the familiar seven pointed star was as obvious as the sun in the sky.

"Now what?" a frustrated Jokad asked for probably the hundreth time.

"Even if I roughed up a couple of these mill workers I doubt they know anything.  Maybe this really is a legit business, but the owners are crooked no doubt.  Maybe we should be trying to find the owners; the Brothers Seven or whatever?"


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Fenris - My sheet shows some of the potions so I'm sure we distributed some of that stuff already.  The horse, MW items, etc I don't think we ever cashed in.  Scrolls and magic stuff should go/have gone to those most deserving, the rest could be converted into coin and split up.





*We definitely divied those goods up already. Because I added some of the gold, and Danth has both the cloak of resistance and the ring of protection, unless we found multiples of those items...

I'm pretty sure we split loot after Thistletop, but did split anything we found at Foxglove...though I'm not sure there was much.*


----------



## hewligan (May 27, 2009)

OOC: There was not much at Foxglove manor. If you want I can go through the adventure and list what I *think* you found there. Also - no proper update tonight for 2 reasons: 1) it is half time in the Champions League final (major soccer tournament, for you non-Europeans), and 2) Fenris hasn't responded with whether he wants to push Jovik (and Jokad) forward to explore alone, or return to the rest with their findings.


----------



## Friadoc (May 28, 2009)

OOC

I'm here, folks, I've just been a bit busy, not to mention the whole e-mail snafu. I'm cool with moving the game or keeping it here, which ever is best for the game....as others have said, where it goes, I go.


----------



## hewligan (May 28, 2009)

OOC: Okay, we will stay here for the time being, but if this site does keep crashing for days at a time we may have to move.

Can we get the game going again? Next moves please.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2009)

frostrune said:


> "Now what?" a frustrated Jokad asked for probably the hundreth time.
> 
> "Even if I roughed up a couple of these mill workers I doubt they know anything.  Maybe this really is a legit business, but the owners are crooked no doubt.  Maybe we should be trying to find the owners; the Brothers Seven or whatever?"




"I think we need to go back and get Danth and Kael, and come back at night and do a little surepitous exploration. I am sure I can get the door open, and I think that is the best way to determine if your hunch is right Jokad" offers Jovik.


----------



## hewligan (May 30, 2009)

*Time to leave*

Jovik and Jokad shift again, for the hundredth time, the pain in their legs seems to be part from keeping such uncomfortable positions for so long, and part from the damp in the soil that has seeped through to the bones.

It is time to go. They have discussed it, and agreed. There is little shelter here, and in truth it won't be possible to scout this place out forever without raising some alarm. You are getting ready to leave, waiting for the area to clear of any activity (a caravan that arrived two hours ago at the neighboring mill is getting ready to leave back to the forestry trails).

Jovik rubs some warmth into his hands. It is late afternoon. The sun has spent the day hidden stubbornly behind some clouds. The only good news is that the rain has held off so far.

Jokad taps his companion. A carriage is approaching at speed. Two black horses; quite magnificent, well kept beasts that suggest at a wealthy owner, pull a fine covered carriage behind it. The carriage does not hold any signs of station, but the thin glass windows are pulled up, and a red curtain blocks any views to the interior.

It moves fast to the front of the sawmill. You watch as a young man (similar age to yourself) appears very quickly at the door of the mill, pushing the heavy wooden door open, and tipping his head in a half bow. He stands there waiting. The carriage stops dead, the horses flicking and steaming from their hard ride. The driver stays seated, holding the reins, while the door to the carriage on the opposite side from you (so the side that faces the now open door to the sawmill) opens. You can see black booted feet jumping to the ground, moving to one side. Your view is obscured, but you guess that the first person is helping a second person out of the carriage.

There is muffled conversation, snatched and without pleasantries (DC 25 listen to hear a bit of it), before two of them men (the one that opened the door of the mill, and the one that was inside the carriage that you haven't had a proper view of) head inside. The one with black boots moves to the front of the carriage now. He is wearing fine scale armour, each leaf painted black with a thin red line down the middle. He wears a dark red cloak, and has a neatly trimmed beard. His face is handsome, but there is no smile or warmth as he speaks with the driver of the carriage, just the formal orders of a man used to giving orders. After a few moments the driver nods and begins to turn the carriage towards town.

The warrior stretches his back and neck, as if stiff from the journey, and turns towards the sawmill, throwing one last glance back over his shoulder as he opens the door and slips inside.

OOC: Back to town to pick up the other two? It is a short trip. You could go there and be back here by nightfall, or you could elect to return to town and come back here tomorrow morning (if you need to buy equipment), or you can stay here just the two of you.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

*While the others are off doing their thing, would it be possible for Danth to sell his breastplate and purchase a suit of masterwork banded armor? I'm asssuming he could find such a thing in Magnimar, but wanted to check before adding it to his character sheet.*


----------



## hewligan (May 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *While the others are off doing their thing, would it be possible for Danth to sell his breastplate and purchase a suit of masterwork banded armor? I'm asssuming he could find such a thing in Magnimar, but wanted to check before adding it to his character sheet.*




Magnimar is a major city, so you can definitely find masterwork armour, but if you want to get it fitted properly within a 48 hour period then you are going to have to pay an extra 20gp to pay for a few extra skilled helpers for the armour-smith to do the rush job.

Follow standard PHB rules for selling and buying prices, please.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2009)

Joivk strained to hear the conversation, but could not make it out over the churring water of the river.

1d20+8=18 

He was about to ask Jokad what he wanted to do, then realized how futile asking a Shoanti would be, since he didn;t want to go charging in. 

"Well Jokad, seems one of the seven brothers has shown up. I definitely think we need to get inside. And I would feel a lot better if we had Kael and Danth. Show we wait until this new guy leaves or try to go get Kael and Danth now?"


----------



## hewligan (May 31, 2009)

The return to the city is a short trek, made more exciting by the nerves that come with knowing that 'something' is going to go down, and very possibly this very night.

OOC: I am happy for you all to return this evening, or wait until next day - can someone just make a post to let me know how to progress. The game has been very slow the past week, and I need it to pick up a bit.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The return to the city is a short trek, made more exciting by the nerves that come with knowing that 'something' is going to go down, and very possibly this very night.
> 
> OOC: I am happy for you all to return this evening, or wait until next day - can someone just make a post to let me know how to progress. The game has been very slow the past week, and I need it to pick up a bit.




OC: I say we return that night.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry been out of town off and on for the last couple weeks.  Another trip coming 6/13 - 6/20.  I'll do me best to catch up.


IC:  A wide smile splits the Shoanti's face at the appearance of the carriage and the armored man.  *"Now we're getting somewhere!", *he thinks to himself.

Despite his natural urge to confront the man directly he understood the wisdom of his more streetwise friend.  Men like this had money.  Unless they uncovered overwhelming proof, it would be unlikely the city watch would look kindly on their skulking about.

Jokad strained to hear the brief conversation at the door but it was no use with the constant clatter in the yard.

"Getting Danth and Kael probably makes sense.  Should one of us stay and watch to make sure they don't leave?  Either way we need to get back here tonight."


OOC:  I would suggest fetching the others and hurrying right back.  Who knows how long they will be here or if this opportunity will present itself again.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Danth pays the extra gold to have his new armor ready by the time Jovik and Jokad return from their scouting. The banded mail was a bit heavier than he was used to, but nothing he couldn't handle. And if he and his companions kept running into the types of trouble they were prone to get into over the past months, the extra protection would be well worth the cost. The young cleric only wished they had the coin for even better protection.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 1, 2009)

The party gather together at the orphanage, grab a quick meal, and then immediately set out into the fading light. The city is alive with workers returning home from a long day of labour. Despite the often exhausting work they undertake, there is a lot of friendly banter between the people who throng the streets. The heroes, rather conspicious in their armour and arms, draw a few funny comments, such as "off to the night-clubs lads?" and "what castle are you storming tonight?", and Jokad's favourite (perhaps because it was leveled by a heavily tattooed butcher at Kael and not himself) "Hey pretty redhead, how much for a shot, but without the rest of your fetish crew, and definitely without the dog?" That one was followed by a lot of laughter from the other butchers sitting out front of their closed-up shop.

So much for a quiet and discrete exit from town.

The route back to the mill is quick and easy going. The group are met along the trail by a slow but steady stream of workers coming the other way. Everyone has at least one polite word to say, even if it is just a simple "evening" and a tip of the hat.

By the time you finally arrive, the sun is very low in the sky.

OOC: You are there. Let me know how you want to proceed.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Danth can only grin at the lewd comments toward Kael. "I suppose we should have worn those monk's robes." The cleric pleasantly returns the greetings of those one the road, usually with a small blessing. "Sarenae's light upon you," or similar.

As they arrive in the underbrush outside of the mill to check out the scene, the cleric prepares himself for the coming investigation.


*I'll post up Danth's prepped spells shortly.*


----------



## frostrune (Jun 1, 2009)

Jokad shakes his head at Danth, "I don't know how in the eight hells you are going to be sneaking around in that but I guess you weren't too good at it before."  He laughs heartily thinking it some grand joke.

"I'm really not too sure what our next move should be.  I may be a barbarian but I'm not so foolish to think law on the frontier and law in this big city are one and the same.  Our usual tactics of breaking in and ransacking the place until we find what we need may not work here."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

Danth smiles at Jokad's words. "Because sneaking about has served us so well in the past?" he asks jokingly. "When the ghouls and goblins begin to pour over us in their hordes, I'll be quite thankful of the heavier armor."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2009)

frostrune said:


> "I'm really not too sure what our next move should be.  I may be a barbarian but I'm not so foolish to think law on the frontier and law in this big city are one and the same.  Our usual tactics of breaking in and ransacking the place until we find what we need may not work here."




"It's only illegal if they catch you Jokad" says Jovik with a wink. "And I have never been caught. Besides, we can outrun Danth in that noise maker he's wearing now" laughs Jovik.

Jovik tosses a dagger high in the air before catching it behind his back. The lad was in high spirits and ready for some mischief.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC: You can either knock the door, or try and go the stealth route. If you elect stealth, can Jovik do some rolls for me please (assuming he goes in first)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

"Anyone know of any ploys we could use to get inside?" asks Danth. He looked the part of the holy warrior in his new armor, so he couldn't play the pious monk seeking shelter. "Or do we let Jovik find us a way in?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

"They should feel lucky that I'm a man confident in his skin," says Kael to Danth. "Else I'd be prone to releasing the power of my blood and leave naught, save ash and sorrow."

That was a joke, from Kael, right?

Once Kael and the others are on-site, trying to figure out their various routes, Kael adds, "While it won't silence us,  I can make some or all of us invisible for a time..."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"That could certainly prove useful."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: You can either knock the door, or try and go the stealth route. If you elect stealth, can Jovik do some rolls for me please (assuming he goes in first)




OOC: I elect intelligence first and foremost. I want Jokad to see if he can tell if the carriage has been back (track) to see if the VIP is still here or not. Then we can make a call on stealth. Though, any windows? Jovik would have had a good lay of the outside, I want to know what entrances there are, doors, windows, flumes etc.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 3, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: I elect intelligence first and foremost. I want Jokad to see if he can tell if the carriage has been back (track) to see if the VIP is still here or not. Then we can make a call on stealth. Though, any windows? Jovik would have had a good lay of the outside, I want to know what entrances there are, doors, windows, flumes etc.




OOC:  I'm on board with that.  Jokad will explore the area around the carriage (or where the carriage was) and see if he can learn if our quarry has departed or if he/she remains inside.

Survival check = 18
Roll Lookup


IC:  "Invisible?" the barbarian asks incredulously, "That would be most impressive."

"Methinks that could work well with the background noise of the mill hopefully drowning out Danth's squeaks and squeals."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

"However we decide to proceed will be fine with me."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

"Okay." Kael says, his head nodding slightly. "I'll need to make some preparations, once we know if our target is there, or not, I'll be ready, then." With that, the young varisian moves off to the side, slightly, preparing to finally try his hand at turning others invisible...for the first time.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 3, 2009)

The mill is a large building, about 45 foot long by 30 foot wide. It rises 4 floors (the ground + 3) up, but also has an undermill floor (recessed with the large wheels that are churned by the river to power the mill). The main entrance is round the back (facing the river), reached by a wooden walkway, although there is a small door on the front near you. The lower floor is down a large flight of narrow wooden stairs on the road side. There is a near the top is a small tower/rookery that rises a further floor but is only about 10 by 10 foot.

There are no windows on the building at all, although there are thin light slats further up the building that appear to be uncovered (or covered internally) and also let in air. These are far too thin to use to enter (think 2 inches or so), and start on the first floor.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 4, 2009)

OOC: In response to the survival check - there is no sign of the carriage having returned.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2009)

"Alright lads. The man we think is one of the seven looks to still be here. Shall we go up and knock, or let ourselves in. If we do that, we have a fight as soon as we are discovered. But if this place is what we think it is, that isn't a big deal. We ready?" asks Jovik as he starts without waiting for a response.

[sblock=OOC]

Ok what rolls do you want Hew?

Search for a trap:
1d20+8=24 

Disable device
Ug I hope there isn;t one
1d20+12=13 

Open Lock
1d20+14=15 

Ug!
I may need to take 10 on that one after that to give me a 24

Move Silently then if yo need it
1d20+11=28 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jun 4, 2009)

Jokad smiles wolfishly.  "I'd suggest the smaller backdoor on the main level."


OOC:  Are we going in invisible?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

"Backdoor sounds like a plan," says Danth. The cleric really didn't like skulking about in the dead of night, but realized it was a necessity to accomplish his job...destroying evil.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 4, 2009)

OOC

I'm up for turning us all invisible, if we think it's needed. Kael's been wanting to do it for a bit.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 4, 2009)

OOC: I assume Kael is using 4 x invisibility, leaving him with 2? remaining second level spells today. This spell will last for 6 minutes. Just a reminder - you are not magically silenced and cannot see each other, so you may want to agree the strategy first. Also, I assume you are planning on leaving Mal outside, or do you want to burn a spell on him too?

Built over the Yondabakari River, this wood building sits on massive wooden pilings driven into the riverbed below. A wooden boardwalk wraps around the northern rim of the building, and a flight of stairs leads down to a door on the east side just above the water level. The churning of four large water wheels under the mill fills the air with sound and mist (covering much of your own noise, so if you are invisible and avoid talking it will be difficult for people to hear you)

Moving to the rear door is a short walk above the thundering river and water wheels below. Clearly the mill is still in use, although your guess is that most of the others have probably closed for the night (given the stream of workers heading home). From your stake out the night before you guess that this one will be running for a little while longer, perhaps 30 minutes or so. It doesn't run 24-7, but it does seem to be one of the later operators.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 5, 2009)

OOC

Long as Mal is near me when I cast it, staying near me as we go in, he, too, shall be invisible without the wasting of a spell. That is, I should say, if I'm reading the below correct (gained from d20srd.org). Mal and I should easily be able to keep close to one and other, through set plan, our link, or what not. Heck, if I need, I'll leash myself to him...of course, if this isn't correct or allowed, then we'd find a way to leave him outside until needed...safely, too.

Share Spells
At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit.

If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell with a target of "You" on his familiar (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself.

A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast).


----------



## hewligan (Jun 5, 2009)

OOC: You are correct - just keep him close (perhaps a hand resting on his head) as you explore


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Danth sets his shield and adjusts the scimitar at his belt. "We should go while the mill is still in operation. It will cover any noise we might make."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 5, 2009)

"Fair warning, we will not be able to see one and other," says Kael as he looks to each of you in turn. "And attacking someone breaks the illusion...which will last for six steady counts of sixty, after that the glamor will fade and we will be visible."

"I suggest we stay together as best we can with the one on point leaving marks in the dust or sawdust and the one at the rear, most likely myself and Mal, erasing the mark," suggest Kael. "This way we can stick together, follow one and other and meet any opposition head on."

"Unless there is a better idea?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

"None," says Danth. "Your spell should at least give us the time to see if something...untoward is happening here."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 5, 2009)

The entirety of this first floor consists of a loading area. An opening in the ceiling into the floor above is filled with a tangle of ropes and slings for lowering timber. Nearby, a flight of stairs ascends to the next floor. Two sturdy wagons sit to the south, next to a bank of machinery accessed by four low doors; the grinding and creaking of the machinery fills the room. 

The doors to the south are metal and one of them hangs open, revealing the machinery (a long metal pole that slowly turns and turns, along with various weird bits and bobs) within. You guess, given the loud noise from below, and the gentle, constant rotation of the equipment, that this is the waterwheel-driven machinery.

The room is empty, but the noise and bustle from both above and below make it hard to determine the human noise from machinery from the river below.

 The entire floor is covered in a fine layer of sawdust, with large piles of it brushed up against the east wall. It should be easy for the leader to draw an arrow in the sawdust and the last person to brush it away, but it is going to be very difficult to remove all tracks. Fortunately, there are lots of tracks already, as one would expect from a working mill.

OOC: You can either search this empty room, or try for listen checks, or head up the ropes/chains, or investigate any part of the room you want, or walk up the stairs to the next floor.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 6, 2009)

Jokad will start trying to make sense of the tracks on the floor.  He is hoping the hard riding boots of the mailed warrior will leave a very different impression than those of the typical worker.


OOC:  Survival check = 18
Roll Lookup


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2009)

"Follow the path lads" says Jovik as he shuffles his feet towards the stairs, leaving a very obvious path for them to follow, and also indicates where Jovik is, not to mention it will conceal their numbers if anyone comes in later. Once at the stairs, Jovik will creep up the stairs peeking his head up just enough to see the next floor.

[sblock]
I am assuming a listen check is pretty hard in this environment, but here goes: 
1d20+8=16 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Danth follows his invisible companion as best he can, trying to move quietly and cautiously, but unsure that it is even necessary with all the sound in the room.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 8, 2009)

You climb the stairs slowly and quietly. There is a small room at the top of the stairs with an open door that leads into a larger storeroom. The floor in the small room includes a large space open to the floor below and also continues open to the floor above, and another floor above that.

Moving forward to peer into the larger room, you see a large storeroom filled with stacks of timber, firewood, and other finished lumber products waiting for shipment. A network of pulleys on tracks covers the ceiling, ropes dangling here and there to aid in the shifting of inventory as needed. Machinery churns along the south wall, while nearby two chutes fitted with winches allow lumber to be hauled up from the holding pools below. Four openings in the ceiling lead to the upper floor; chutes extend through each of these from the log splitters in the room above. Under each opening is a collection bin.






There are four elaborately dressed men (black and white striped silken trousers, and decorative red cloaks and hoods that are down, revealing their faces. They range in ages from 20 to 40ish) who busy themselves inspecting lumber, arranging product, and preparing shipments. The noise is still quite powerful here, and they appear to be unaware of your entry.

The stairs you climbed also continue on up to the next floor. You can either enter the room where the men work, or move further upstairs.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: Ok, player conference. My first instinct was to sneak up and back stab one of the guys. But I wanted some concensus before I did, since you know we have our suspicions, but no proof.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

OOC: Obviously Danth is against backstabbing without actual proof. And we don't want the law on our trail if we are wrong. I say head upstairs and see if we can get some proof.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 13, 2009)

OOC:  I say use our invisibility wile we have it.  Move on while we can.

BTW, I am on vacation and out of internet contact for the next week.  Carry on without me me buckos!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2009)

OOC: Alright, though I don't know of many sawmills where the men work in SILK pants and I don't know loose, billowing CLOAKS that can be trapped in the machinery (hello Incredibles "No capes"  But Ok.

Jovik looks back to find the set of footprints behind him in the sawdust, he reaches back and gives a little tug as he moves on up the stairs.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Danth follows, trying to be as quiet as he can.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 14, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Alright, though I don't know of many sawmills where the men work in SILK pants and I don't know loose, billowing CLOAKS that can be trapped in the machinery (hello Incredibles "No capes"  But Ok.
> 
> Jovik looks back to find the set of footprints behind him in the sawdust, he reaches back and gives a little tug as he moves on up the stairs.




OOC: Very funny  When I saw the picture in the adventure the first thing I thought was: try going to work every day in that setup - you would get laughed out of town. "There goes mike to the disco sawmill", and yes, the costumes are ridiculously stupid for people who work in a sawmill


----------



## hewligan (Jun 14, 2009)

The stairs reach another floor, with a large open area that reveals the floor below and above. The stairs continue on up, but on this floor, there is a small storeroom immediately before you, open to reveal cleaning equipment and the likes. The main room, off to the right, also has the door open, and you can easily peer inside.

The floor of this room has a thick carpet of sawdust, penetrated by two large log splitters and saws set up over openings in the floor. Another pair of openings is fitted with winches and ropes to raise and lower uncut lumber from below.

The waterwheels below are functioning, and these log splitters and 
saws thunder away at stacks of lumber. (The cacophony imparts a –4 penalty on Listen checks to all creatures in this room.)

The log splitters are powered by the waterwheel machinery; each splitter consists of a chute in the floor with blades that split logs as they are fed in.

There are another four men in this room, just as ludicrously dressed as below. Although the equipment is still running, they appear to be finishing up with the very final batch, and you can hear snippets of relaxed conversation between then - the banter of men who know a long day of work is coming to an end.

OOC: Should I assume you skip this floor and hurry on upstairs?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2009)

OOC: Yes, we head on up to the next floor


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Danth frowns (though nobody can see it), and continues on. So far, besides the odd costumes, everything appeared to be normal here at the mill.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Workshop*






The stairs end, opening up into a large workshop. Again, large openings in the floor offer pulley systems and chains to lift and lower wood. A thick layer of sawdust covers the floor, mounded nearly a foot deep in places. Workbenches sit here and there in the room, their surfaces cluttered with saws, hand drills, planers, and other woodworking tools.

Near to you, at the door to the small storage room (the little room to the left of the map), two men, dressed as before, stand hunched, as if in conspiratory mode, and chat. You can hear snippets of their conversation above the noise.

"I am .... sure ..................... dedicated to the cause!"
"Yeah. ......... getting lax!"
"Father Skinsaw .................. I just don't know."
"Curse that vamp from the Clocktower!"

Then there is a shuddering rumble that causes a cloud of fine sawdust to rise up. The two men give each other a look, both of relief, and also as if to say to each other that it is time to be quiet.

The mill shuts down for the night.

The two men head back towards the far wall of the mill towards a bench where some items lay strewn. The door to the small office to the right opens, and a strong, warrior like man (that Jovik and Jokad recognise as the man than helped the other man leave the carriage). He looks around the room, spots the two men, and shouts for one to come over.

"You, come here. Justice Ironbriar needs you. Time for you to fetch another live one!"

His voice is rich, confident, and of well born status. The other man moves quickly at his command.

OOC: I need to know what you guys want to do. The cover of noise has gone now!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 17, 2009)

Jovik creeps forward quiet as a mouse. There was no longer any doubt, and action must be taken. He creeps forward, as one leaves to join the solider, Jovik creeps behind the one left behind, plunging Goblin hook deep into his side.

[sblock]
Move Silent 
1d20+11=28 

Attackm surpirse round he sould be flat footed

Pathetic rolls though
1d20+9=17, 1d4+2+1d6+3d6=11 
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2009)

OOC:  Has combat begun here?  Might I suggest a slight alteration of grabbing the guard by the head and putting a knife to his throat?    Allows us to anounce our purpose and bluff that we know more than we do.  Demand surrender (which they of course won't do - and we have no authority to do so anyway) and then fight it out, no moral baggage attached.

yeah - I'm a great Monday morning quaterback.  If Jovik's post really triggered the fight then you know Jokad is in it.  Hew - lets us know if the sneak attack is the start and I will post accordingly.

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

As soon as Jovik attacks, Danth targets the apparent leader, channeling Sarenae's power to hold the man in place, paralyzed.

*Cast Hold Person as soon as Jovik attacks.*


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 22, 2009)

Kael and Mal hold their positions, as events unfold, since once the varisian unleashes his magics, not only will his invisibility fall, but his arcane methods are not less-than-lethal.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 22, 2009)

I will post an update Tuesday (too much wine tonight to be coherent!) - If Jovik's position is not altered I will assume a full (sneak) attack. Oh, and my laptop died, so I am forced to write this on a tiddly netbook so please excuse some typos and post truncation over the next few days until I get my new computer setup.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Has combat begun here?  Might I suggest a slight alteration of grabbing the guard by the head and putting a knife to his throat?    Allows us to anounce our purpose and bluff that we know more than we do.  Demand surrender (which they of course won't do - and we have no authority to do so anyway) and then fight it out, no moral baggage attached.
> 
> yeah - I'm a great Monday morning quaterback.  If Jovik's post really triggered the fight then you know Jokad is in it.  Hew - lets us know if the sneak attack is the start and I will post accordingly.
> 
> Frostrune




OOC: Jovik packs lights, so no moral baggage for him in anycase 

Besides, silk pants, cloaks! and Father Skinsaw, Fetch a Live one? Nah these guys is bad news.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I will post an update Tuesday (too much wine tonight to be coherent!) - If Jovik's position is not altered I will assume a full (sneak) attack. Oh, and my laptop died, so I am forced to write this on a tiddly netbook so please excuse some typos and post truncation over the next few days until I get my new computer setup.




*OOC: now see, I would have blamed the typos on the wine! *


----------



## frostrune (Jun 23, 2009)

OOC:  Hewligan [sblock] assuming most of us are still on the stairs, what are the checks required for Jokad to 'jump' from the stairs to catch the bottom of the railing and pull himself up and over.  Hmmm.. hard to explain this.

The stairs comprise 2 squares on the top row of the map.  There is an arrow on the stairs pointing to the right.  Assume Jokad to be in the left most square and he would 'jump' to the right and grab the overhang then pull himself over the rail into the square immediately right of the arrowhead.  Does this make more sense?

Here is my DM calculation (for what it is worth)... I would expect the 'jump' check to leap acros the stairs to grab the overhang would be pretty easy (I did something similar a zillion times as a kid), no more than a DC 10.  Then maybe a DC 15 or so climb or STR check to pull myself up and over the rail.  The climb would cost me 4 squares of movement, the jump 1.  I'd still have 1 square of movement + a std action.  Most likely I would be using the remiaing std action to draw my weapon and shield.  Hopefully all still invisible.

Attached are some jump and climb checks just to speed some things up if you mostly agree with the above.

Roll Lookup
Looks like I would make the jump but fail the climb so I would be dangling after 1st move action.  Use 2nd move action to try climb again...
Roll Lookup
Uggg... may still be dangling there depending on the DC. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jun 23, 2009)

OOC: Happy with Jokad's actions, and entertained by his embarrassing failure. It seems that he aint' quite the kid he used to be. 

Jovik springs forward, plunging his dagger into the side of the remaining man. He gasps as the blade sinks into his flesh, and quickly blood is pooling over Jovik's hands. The man screams, Jovik flickers, and in a second appears. The man's eyes gawp in horror and shock. He pulls himself from the blade and appears uncertain what to do (surprise round).

Jokad jumps for the rail, seeking to join combat. He catches the rail easily, but cannot pull himself up and over, his weapons catching on the rail and causing him to swing dangerously back.

Kael holds position as chaos erupts around him.

Shouts and shrieks of surprise greet the appearance of Jovik, with the warrior's nervous hands moving towards his weapon. The man who was called over appears unarmed but casts an anxious glance back at some benches at the far end of the room where you can see a smattering of possessions.

Danth unleashes his spell at the warrior (OOC: I calculate DC 10+2+3=1), but the man doesn't seem to notice the effect of the spell (he saves). Danth flickers into view.

OOC： the surprise round is over. Jokad is dangling and needs to make a strength save or will fall in the next round. All others - initiative and actions please.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 23, 2009)

Upon the chaotic events unfolding, Kael pulls a piece of cured leather from his components pouch and mutters some words of power that cause a shimmering force to appear close to his and Mal's skin. Wary, Kael keeps unseen as he watches things unfold, since once he unleashes his magics, it'll mean visibility for him and death for his targets.

OOC

Kael casts mage armor, which affects him and Mal, per the vitals block below. It'll last for six hours.

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=14)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 24, 2009)

Jovik plunges his dagger into the man again. 

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=21 

Attack:

He should still be flatfooted.

1d20+9=12, 1d4+2+1d6+3d6=19 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC:  Hewligan [sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2134257/
Wow!  IC has given me the cold shoulder.  Init 5, Climb check 8 - fails by 5 or more so I'm pretty sure Jokad falls.  How embarassing.  Good thing he's invisible.

Assuming he will take some damage.  he will use his remaining std action to stand and draw his weapon & shield.  Still invisible... right? [/sblock]

IC:  You hear a mumbled Shoanti curse before a crash shakes the stairs below you.



OOC:  Friadoc - I think you cast that spell on Kael and Mal before we even entered this place.  You might have another action, if you want it?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

*Danth, round 1*

Reacting with the quickness of a serpent's strike, Danth rushes the warrior, drawing his scimitar and he moves. Flames flicker along _Crimson Dawn's_ blade as the young cleric aims a slash of the weapon at the man...

*Initiative: 21

Move + Attack Warrior
Attack: 19 (he should be flat-footed, unless he beats Danth's initiative)
Damage: 10 total (7 + 3 fire)
*


----------



## hewligan (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC: I need to apologise - I just spent 90 minutes trying to get my new monitor set up and failing. Turns out to be a bug in the Mac OS release I use. Nothing I can do about it, but I have lost the night. I am also out tomorrow night getting as drunk as a skunk, so no update until Friday. Very sorry!!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 25, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: I need to apologise - I just spent 90 minutes trying to get my new monitor set up and failing. Turns out to be a bug in the Mac OS release I use. Nothing I can do about it, but I have lost the night. I am also out tomorrow night getting as drunk as a skunk, so no update until Friday. Very sorry!!!!




OOC

No worries, hewligan, we understand and, heck, you've been understanding of us, too...so it's all good.

We'll see it when you post it.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 26, 2009)

Init Order: Cultists (23, Jovik (21), Danth (21), Kael (14)

The room erupts. They are fast, these men. The first figure at the door who had been called over runs to the back of the room and quickly lifts his weapons. As he turns to face you from the far end of the room, you can see that his face has been covered by a horrific mask that resembles a deformed patchwork face. In his right hand is a war razor, the blade glinting. The whole time, as he ran and as he stands, he shouts and shouts and shouts ..

"Attack! ATTACK!"

The man that Jovik is grappling with stiffens, half turns, and jabs a finger hard at the young rogue. Jovik manages to wrestle and constrain him, but notices the dark magic that courses along the digit that the man tried to thrust into his side.

Jovik, not perhaps unsettled somewhat, cannot find purchase with his own blade, and the cultist wriggles free to face Jovik, weaponless, but with his hands alive with black energy.

His threat doesn't last long. Reacting with the quickness of a serpent's strike, Danth rushes the warrior, drawing his scimitar and he moves. Flames flicker along Crimson Dawn's blade as the young cleric aims a slash of the weapon at the man...

The cultist crumples to a bloodied mess on the floor.

You can hear Kael's magic, and the horrible noise as Jokad plunges several floors to hit the floor 2 levels below hard.

OOC: 8 hp damage

As the heat of the initial flush of battle passes, you notice that the well equipped warrior has retreated into the small side room, shutting the door behind him.

You can hear commotion on the floor below.

Jokad is still invisible, but a cloud of dust and sawdust rises around him, and a couple of cultists are moving fast up the stairs (from the floor he has landed on to the floor above) and thus seem to have missed him. They do glance down but they are wearing masks and holding weapons, and move rapidly on.

OOC: inits and actions please.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 27, 2009)

Caution often slays timing, which is why Kael is long to act before finally issuing forth three blasts of force that fly into the war razor-wielding foe. Yet, in addition to firing his attack, Kael also ruins his invisibility, but his faithful familiar is still invisible, guarding his master.

OOC
Kael is firing the magic missile attack at the foe wielding the war razor. Mal is guarding his now visible master, still invisible.
[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=4)
Magic Missles (3d4+3=12)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   4 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2009)

"Big boy left you all alone huh? Guess there is no honor or loyalty among murderers and thieves." taunts Jovik as he slides over to the man and ducks beneath his war razor and drives Goblin Hook between his ribs stopping only when the hilt is reached.

[sblock]

Init
1d20+4=20 

Attack\1d20+9=29, 1d4+2+1d6=7 

Possible crit!
1d20+9=20 

Hopefully a twenty hits. Crit!
who needs a barbarian around? 
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jun 29, 2009)

Jokad rises from the cloud of sawdust like a vengeful spectre.  The fools that were already on their way up would be the first to feel the sting of his wounded pride.  He only hoped he would not be too late to the real fight above.


OOC:  [sblock]Jokad will move up the steps igniting Whitefire as he goes.  He attacks the first guard he comes to (and will cleave the other if appropriate).

Roll Lookup

INIT 12, Hit AC 15 (plus possibly a number of bonuses for him being invis and catching them flat footed perhaps?), dmg 13 sword and 6 fire

Cleave attack (if applicable)
Roll Lookup

hit AC 31 (poss crit) for 10 sword + 6 fire

crit confirm
Roll Lookup
Hit AC 22 for 7 sword +5 fire

Possibly a redeeming round for poor Jokad[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 29, 2009)

Danth engages another of the cultists, but his strike is not as well aimed as the last one.


*Initiative: 14

Attack: 13Damage: 11 total (8 + 3 fire)
*


----------



## hewligan (Jun 29, 2009)

Init Order: Jovik (20), Danth (14), Jokad (12), Cultists (10), Kael

IC: You can hear shouts coming from below now, answering the calls. Before long you hear footsteps on the stairs. Things are going to get busy real soon. The door to the room stays closed.

Jovik's cruel taunt is met only with a stream of blood that spouts up through the mouth of the cultist's mask as the man slides back from the blade and collapses in a heap on the floor, a long sigh escaping from him.

Danth, seeing the immediate threat neutralised, moves to block the stairs beside Kael. The first of four cultists is close at hand, and Danth swings, missing.

Jokad, brushing his pain aside for a moment, leaps into action, bounding up the stairs towards his foes. He can see just ahead of them 2 more, perhaps half a flight ahead of him.

They can hear the noise of the barbarian, and perhaps tying this to the loud crash they heard earlier, stop and brace, facing the invisible barbarian. Their grotesque masks are certainly off putting, but not quite enough to stop Jokad from thundering into them with a flash of steel and fire.

It is a blur of blood and motion as the two cultists crash to the floor, gutted and steaming. Jokad, suddenly visible, roars with the passion of the battle. The 2 cultists just above him turn and decide that perhaps this one is their real foe (they have made their maximum move this round, so no attack, and if Jokad wants to attack them next round it will take a move action).

The four cultists who power up the stairs towards Danth (they cannot yet see Kael) flash their war razors and move in for the kill. Only the front 2 can attack due to the narrowness of the stairs, but both make straight for the cleric.

One manages to break past the priest's defences with a light slash to the arm, but it is nothing bad. (2hp damage)

The two behind begin quick incantations that end in them being shrouded in a slight protective sheen.

Kael, perhaps a little slow to react due to the fast movement of combat, sends a stream of magical missiles that blast into the leftmost cultist. They hit him hard in the chest, dropping the man, leaving smoke to rise from the damage to his armour. Kael becomes visible.

OOC: 3 cultists at the top of the stairs, 2 in combat with Jokad halfway between floors 1 and 2. You have no idea if/when the individuals in the room will join.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 30, 2009)

Jokad carefully steps over the two hacked corpses, his eyes squarely fixed on the two further up the stairs.  "You've got about 2 seconds to surrender before you wind up like these poor fools!", he growls as he once more plunges up the stairs.

OOC:[sblock] Jokad moves to engage the next two.  INIT 13, Hit AC 19 for 8 sword +1 fire damage.  Probably not enough to drop him...
Roll Lookup[/sblock]

Jokad AC 19, hps 47/55


----------



## Fenris (Jun 30, 2009)

Jovik looks momentarily at the door behind which is the armored man. He decides that an enemy presented is more important. In a flash of genius though, Jovik drags the man he just punctured over to the stairs, and tosses the body down onto the other cultists. Spell or no spell to protect them, a corpse rolling down the steps will slow them down a bit.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 30, 2009)

Kael repeats his prior effort, however this time he pivots and sends the bolts of force flying into each of the three at the top of the stairs.

OOC
Each of the three at the top of the stairs gets one missible, very good missiles. 
[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=10)
Magic Missile (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=5)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   3 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC: waiting for Rhun, so update will be tomorrow


----------



## hewligan (Jul 1, 2009)

Init Order: Cultists (23), Bodyguard (16)Justice Ironbriar (15), Jokad (13), Kael (10), Jovik (no roll), Danth (no post)

Jokad shouts his offer, but is welcomed with a laugh from one of the two men.

"We welcome death - yours or ours. It is what Norgorber would want. Let us spill blood!"

OOC: You recognise the name Norgorber as a seldom worshipped god of murder

The two men facing Jokad pounce forward. One attacks, one utters a command.

The command is "Flee" and carries magical power in its invocation.

OOC: Will DC 13 to resist please for Jokad. I will leave his actions out until after the save roll is posted.

The attacking man slashes at Jokad, but misses.

Upstairs, the first of the cultists makes a swing for Danth, the second and third both issue commands, one at Danth: "Drop" and one at Kael "Halt".

OOC: I need a DC 13 will save for both - clearly impacts on Kael's actions, so I will only post up until that point. Drop would make Danth drop his weapon. Halt would make Kael do nothing for the round.

The cultist who is attacking Danth slashes wide and misses his mark by quite a distance (roll).

At the back of the room, the door opens and the warrior steps out and stands in a defensive position, still some way from you.
Behind him, with the now open door, a tall elven man steps out.







His face is covered with a strange mask (unlike in the picture) that appears to be made out of a single long strip of plaint human skin stitched into a widening spiral by black thread. Gaps between the stitching allow the wearer to see and breath through the unsettling mask.

His rich, powerful voice carries across the room towards you. Something hideous. Something confusing. Something magical.

OOC: Confusion spell cast at Kael, Mal, Danth. Will save against DC 17 for all please. And yes, it will impact his own men on the stairs.

OOC: Positions at the moment are shown below (with Jovik throwing a corpse downstairs, and thus just out of range of the confusion spell). I will complete this round after various saves and posts are made.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 1, 2009)

OOC

Not good, but at least the magic missiles got off first...I think.

Kael's Checks
Will Save DC 13 (1d20+5=20)
Will Save DC 17 (1d20+5=10)

Mal's Check
Will Save DC 17 (1d20+1=8)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

*Danth's saves:

Vrs Command DC13: 15
Vrs Confusion DC17: 10*


----------



## frostrune (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC:  Roll Lookup   This is not Jokad's fight.  Rolled a '1'.  He flees.  

Good luck guys!!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 2, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Roll Lookup   This is not Jokad's fight.  Rolled a '1'.  He flees.
> 
> Good luck guys!!




It is only for this current round, so after that you can return to the fray. However, flee is double speed, so  you will not be able to catch up with them until they are at the top of the stairs.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 2, 2009)

OOC: Mal, Kael, and Danth all under the influence of Confusion for next 7 rounds! Jokad on the run this round, but back in the fight next round, albeit out of the action for the 3 turns required to get to the top of the stairs. Jovik, however, is fine.

OOC: The confusion actions for this first round are:

Kael 64: Flee away from the caster at top speed (down the stairs, past the cultists)

Danth 54: Also flees, as above

Mal 26: Stands and barks madly, with the odd howl thrown in for good measure - kind of spooky for an invisible dog!

Fenris: Given the way the action has turned out this round, I am guessing that you may elect not to bother throwing a corpse down the stairs. You can go last in the round  and post a new action if desired (although you are in the far top left corner, hence why you did not get hit with confusion). If so, please also post your next round init and actions at the same time (making it clear which is which for me).


----------



## hewligan (Jul 2, 2009)

As Kael and Danth turn and flee, they take the most direct route away from the elf as possible - down the stairs and past the cultists. They push and shove, their minds a scramble with the desire to escape. Both men are attacked as they try and force their way through, with Danth taking a hit that slices across his shield, but leaves him uncut. Kael, still invisible, being missed by the ill aimed razor.

(rolls, with both misses)

While their minds are still boiling with confusion, the two men do realise that their lives are at stake and instead of fleeing now focus upon their immediate attackers.

OOC: When attacked under the influence of a confusion spell, the individuals channel their attacks at those foes. Effectively Danth and Kael can attack as normal next round, but only at the cultists before them (spells, etc. are fine).

OOC: Next round init and actions please.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 2, 2009)

Not knowing what to do, Kael strikes out at the nearest cultist while he mills about, confused.

OOC

I hate to say this, but I ain't a cheater: Kael isn't invisible anymore, only Mal is, as Kael's first offensive magic salvos undid his invisibility.

Initiative (1d20+2=20)
Quarterstaff strike (1d20+2=15, 1d6=2)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Wanting nothing so much as to escape the mill, but finding his way blocked by a cultist, Danth growls and slashes at the man with the fiery _Crimson Dawn_, hoping to remove the obstacle from his path.


*
Attack: 18
Damage 13 Total (8 + 5 fire)*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 2, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Not knowing what to do, Kael strikes out at the nearest cultist while he mills about, confused.
> 
> OOC
> 
> ...




Your honesty is appreciated. It actually doesn't change the result, but thanks.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 3, 2009)

OOC:  Whew!  Thought I was done for this fight.   

Here are some intis for Jokad for the next couple rounds until he is back in the fight  Roll Lookup  9 and 20.

Hew let me know when I am back in the action.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Mal, Kael, and Danth all under the influence of Confusion for next 7 rounds! Jokad on the run this round, but back in the fight next round, albeit out of the action for the 3 turns required to get to the top of the stairs. Jovik, however, is fine.
> 
> OOC: The confusion actions for this first round are:
> 
> ...




OOC: Apologies for not providing an Init for last round.

Jovik turns and looks at his friends running down the stairs, he shakes his head. Jovik was always fine, but too often left alone. He looks, sizes up the pair and with a flick of the wrist tosses Gull's Wing at the elf.

[sblock]
Last roundinstead of dumping body)
attack:
1d20+9=25, 1d4+2=6

if Jovik has any movement he will head down the stairs as well.

Next round.
Init
1d20+4=6
hrmm going last, I will wait and see what happens as I think it may be bad for me 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jul 5, 2009)

Wanting nothing so much as to escape the mill, but finding his way blocked by a cultist, Danth growls and slashes at the man with the fiery Crimson Dawn, hoping to remove the obstacle from his path. The man crumbles, his hands clutching at his burning chest and face as he expires rather messily. Danth pushes forward into the space, trying to move downstairs, but blocked by one of the two remaining cultist who are on this level.

Kael swipes too, and while he makes contact, his strength and martial finese are just not quite at the same level as his friends. He feels the base of his staff strike and jar hard against the arm of the cultist before him. His mind is a mess. He just wants to flee this place.

Jokad reaches the door to outside and pushes it open. The chill of the evening air seems to bite into his possession, and he finds himself standing there for the briefest of seconds. What the heck is he doing? He shouldn't be running from battle. The Shoanti turns and immediately sprints back towards the stairs and his foes (OOC: I estimate 2 rounds out of the action, assuming that Jokad moves at full speed, with his fast movement, but with medium armour)

Jovik lets the body he was dragging towards the stairs drop to the floor, moves his hand to his ever-ready dagger, and looses the thing towards the elf. The dagger soars true and strikes the man in the shoulder. He grunts. The warrior guarding him immediately moves towards Jovik, as if deciding that this is the main threat.

OOC: Justice Ironbriar at -6hp

OOC: First round over!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 5, 2009)

Round 2:

Confusion Rolls: Danth attacks nearest cultist, Kael decides to attack the elf (clearly a ranged attack would be most logical). Can the two of you post initiatives and rolls for these actions please - hey at least you are still in the game.

INITS: Skinsaw Cultists (20), Boadyguard (13), Jokad (9), Justice Ironbriar (7), Jovik (6) - KAEL AND DANTH TO BE ADDED PLEASE!


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 5, 2009)

OOC

Magic Missile on the Elf

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative and Magic Missile (1d20+2=8, 3d4+3=7)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2009)

OOC: Quick shout out to my team mates to say thanks for leaving me to face the two BBEG's alone. 

Round 2
[sblock]
Hew, thought I would give you some contingency actions to make things go faster.

If the body guard closes to 5 ft, Jovik will feint and attack. Otherwise he'll toss Gull's Wing at the elf and backpedal some more.

Bluff (feint)
1d20+11=31

Attack
1d20+9=22, 1d4+1d6+2=9

Sneak attack if the feint works (ought to  )
3d6=10




Oh and I will be gone with no access from late Monday to late Wed. BTW 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2009)

Danth savagely attacks the nearest cultist, swinging _Crimson Dawn_ in a broad arc.




*Initiative: 15
Attack: 17
Damage:  10 TOTAL (8+2 fire)*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 6, 2009)

Init Order: Skinsaw Cultists (20), Danth (15), Bodyguard (13), Jokad (9), Kael (8), Justice Ironbriar (7), Jovik (6)

The two cultists that had confronted Jokad on the stairs a few moments before run full tilt to join their companions at the top of the stairs. They catch their breath for a second, their masks hiding their emotions (OOC: full action used to get here, but in the action from next round).

The cultist attacking Danth feints and then slashes forward incredibly hard. The priest can see the cold steel of his wicked war razor move within inches of his face. He pulls back just a little, hearing the keen of the blade against the air. Close.

The one moving in on Kael seems to have been very distracted by the arrival of his companions, and perhaps seeing that Kael is no longer focused on him at the moment, makes a pathetic half hearted swing that falls well short.

OOC: Bad rolls and big misses.

Danth savagely attacks the nearest cultist, swinging Crimson Dawn in a broad arc. His faithful blade makes firm contact with the man, sending him back in a stumble. He grunts from under his mask as his chest is torn with a hideous slash, but he remains standing, cursing and shouting obscenities.

The bodyguard comes rushing over towards Jovik, his handsome face looking rather dispassionate, as if there is little fear in him of this fight. A man, perhaps, used to winning.

A well crafted longsword arcs and swoops gracefully in his hand as he moves in for a killing blow. Jovik, no novice in combat, could do nothing. He tried to step back a little (5 foot step back to top left grid spot), but the man is too fast and too assured with his blade. it slashes across Jovik, cutting deep and causing a surge of biting pain to flow through the rogue.

Hits, possible crit. Crit confirmed! 12 hp damage to Jovik (could have been worse!)

Jokad runs with full speed towards his companions. He can hear the battle up ahead and curses himself for being so weak against magic. He is, however, going to enjoy chopping the head of the one that tricked him.

Kael flicks his wrist and utters the command word that will send his magic out towards the elf. The thin magical bolts lash out and curve through the air towards the man. He seems too engrossed in a spell of his own to really notice or prepare, and they strike home into his chest, leaving a shimmering pall of magical sparks that seem to float and fall around him.

-7hp to Justice Ironbriar, so -13hp in total now.

Justice Ironbriar grits his teeth and somehow finishes the incantation he was working on (made his DC 17 concentration check). He fades from view, suddenly invisible. Justice Ironbriar has just disappeared from combat!

Jovik, bloodied, but by no means beaten, Jovik shifts his body to the left, as if he is about to make an escape from the unprotected floor he is on down onto the open stairs below. The bodyguard that faces him seems to buy the shift, thinking the young rogue before him is about to leap, and shifts his stance hard to his own right side and forward as if to intercept the retreat. Jovik smiles as he knows his feint worked perfectly, shifts the balance from the ball of his foot, lets his right knee drop, and comes down under the shoulder sweep of the large man, then comes up hard, his dagger plunging under the ribcage of the man, slipping between his armour. (sense motive fails).

The man gasps and staggers back to his previous position facing Jovik. His left has moves to the wound, coming away thick with blood. He smiles then, his eyes settling upon Jovik.

"You are good, kid. It is an honour to finally fight someone with some skill. Now, let us finish this!"

He speaks calmly, with no sarcasm or irony in his voice, as if he is actually pleased to get a decent fight.

OOC: Next round init and actions please. The next round is the last one that Jovik is out of the battle.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 7, 2009)

OOC: I forgot to post the results of the confusion roll for the next round.

ROLL - Danth attacks nearest foe (same cultist as before that he did 10hp damage to), Kael attempts to flee the elf, causing him to attack the man in his way (same cultist that he already did 2hp damage to)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Danth continues the attack, but his blade fails to find its mark.




*Initiative: 19
Attack: 12
Damage:  10 TOTAL (4+6 fire)*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The man gasps and staggers back to his previous position facing Jovik. His left has moves to the wound, coming away thick with blood. He smiles then, his eyes settling upon Jovik.
> 
> "You are good, kid. It is an honour to finally fight someone with some skill. Now, let us finish this!"
> 
> He speaks calmly, with no sarcasm or irony in his voice, as if he is actually pleased to get a decent fight.




Jovik frowns a moment as he sees the elf fade from sight out of the corner of his eye. Still, he had more pressing concerns now. He wished for a moment for Jokad to be here trading blows with this guy while he slunk around the edges getting in a sly stab here and there. But here he ws, though Jovik as always had a few tricks up his sleeve, and he wasn't about to lose to this twit.

Jovik smled back at the man "Well, I have no skill really, I am no trained warrior like yourself. " says Jovik making a futile stab back at the man.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=20

Feint (Bluff)
1d20+11=18

Attack
1d20+9=13, 1d4+2+1d6=4

Sneak Attack
Why bother 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 10, 2009)

Under the sway of a fearful magic, Kael swings his quarterstaff wildly at one of the cultists, all while fleeing from the elf.

OOC

Initiative (1d20+2=22) - Now that's just ironic, best initiative for Kael, ever, and it's when he is out of sorts. 

Quarterstaff attack (1d20+2=12, 1d6=4)


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2009)

Init order: Justice Ironbriar (26), Cultists (22), Kael (22), Jovik (20), Danth (19), Bodyguard (9), Jokad (running to catch up - next round he is back).  Initiative rolls for the baddies.

Justice Ironbriar, still invisible, appears to have well and truly disappeared.

The two cultists facing Danth and Kael both slash and block, but their attacks are ineffective, and despite the effects of the confusion spells, both of our heroes manage to easily turn the blows of the war razors away.

Under the sway of a fearful magic, Kael swings his quarterstaff wildly at one of the cultists in his attempts to flee the now invisible elf, but he misses.

Danth too finds his attack blocked, his flaming scimitar turned away, sending sparks dancing as it strikes against the handrail on the stairs.

Down below you finally see Jokad turning the corner as he comes up the stairs. He still has some distance to cover, but the two cultists behind the two who are attacking you hear the barbarian coming and turn to face him.

OOC: Jokad still needs to make a move next turn to reach them, so only a standard attack will be possible - not a full attack!

Off to one side, Jovik and the body guard are locked in combat. Jovik hears the approach of Jokad and smiles. The tide of the battle may be turning, although the young rogue is concerned about just where the elf has gone. He doubts the man has fled, since the tide of battle just moments ago seemed to be with the enemies.

Jovik doesn't have much time for thought though, and tries to feint and dive in with a wicked blow, but the bearded man before him turns the attack easily away, and then using the momentum he has gained slashes his longsword along the side of Jovik, causing a thick gash to open up on his left side. Jovik felt the sword grate against his ribs as it sliced into him, and he grunts in primal pain.

The man swings again, but despite the pain Jovik manages to turn the blade away, before regaining his poise and fronting up to the man again. They face each other for a few seconds.

"Perhaps you are right" the man offers.

OOC: 9hp damage to Jovik

Suddenly Mal growls. It senses something close!!! The elf is near.

OOC: Initiatives and actions for next round please! Jokad too please, but remember the comment above.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2009)

Jokad charges up the stairs like an enraged bull; shield leading and Whitefire arched back over his right shoulder for a devasting downward chop.  The blow never has a chance to land however as the rash shoanti youth underestimated the height of the overhang above.  A splinters of wood and sawdust explode upon his targets but the momentum of the blow is stolen.


OOC:  Grrr.... back to my stone cold dice, another '1' on my attack.  INIT 14
Roll Lookup

AC 19, HPs: 47/55


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2009)

Jovik smiles "Yes, but there is one fact you haven't factored in. I am not your main threat." says Jovik listening to the havoc of Jokad makin his way up the stairs. With that Jovik rolls away from the swordman.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=15

Tumble
1d20+15=29

Tumble at full speed = 30 ft OUT of his threatened squares so DC 25 and get away from him, in his armor he shoudl only move 20 ft.

Then for my standard action, I will activate the key using the False Life property for 10+ caster level of temp HP. I am not sure how many it will grant in that case.

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2009)

With a panicked zeal, Kael tries to fight his way through the cultist before him, knowing that he must flee the elf, and it shows in the ferocity of his staff attack.

OOC

Initiative and then quarterstaff (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=18, 1d6=6)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2009)

Danth continues attacking the cultists!


*Initiative: 21
Attack: 17
Damage:11 total (9+2fire)*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 13, 2009)

Init order: Danth (21), Kael (20), Jovik (15), Cultists (14), Jokad (14), Justice Ironbriar (7), Bodyguard (4)

Danth follows up his prior, savage attack on the same man who blocks his path to freedom. His scimitar swipes a deep gash across the man's neck, and he falls heavily to the floor. (OOC: dead)

With a panicked zeal, Kael tries to fight his way through the cultist before him, knowing that he must flee the elf, and it shows in the ferocity of his staff attack. The man he faces reels back, clutching his damaged gut with his free hand (OOC: -6hp to the mildly damaged cultist, -8hp in total)

OOC: FOR FENRIS: I thought you could only tumble half speed through and occupied square. Am I wrong? Tumble :: d20srd.org
That would sort of invalidate what you are trying to do, right? If I am right, then feel free to alter and post a new action with new rolls (init stays the same). If I am wrong - let me know and I will update this post.

Rest to follow after Fenris responds.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 14, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: FOR FENRIS: I thought you could only tumble half speed through and occupied square. Am I wrong? Tumble :: d20srd.org
> That would sort of invalidate what you are trying to do, right? If I am right, then feel free to alter and post a new action with new rolls (init stays the same). If I am wrong - let me know and I will update this post.
> 
> Rest to follow after Fenris responds.




OOC: Well, does he have me cornered? I am trying to tumble AROUND him for that very reason. BUT yes you can tumble at full speed either around or through an occupied square. 

From Tumble :: d20srd.org
Accelerated Tumbling
You try to tumble past or through enemies more quickly than normal. By accepting a -10 penalty on your Tumble checks, you can move at your full speed instead of one-half your speed. 

Check below the surface modifications table. So as long as I tumble AROUND him I have a DC 15 with a -10 to the roll. If I have to tumble THROUGH him it's a DC 25 with a -10 to the roll.
 But yes I can move full speed, just depends how hard I want it to be


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

*Also, can we get a new map when you get a sec Hewligan? Are there anymore cultists in close proximity to Danth?*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Also, can we get a new map when you get a sec Hewligan? Are there anymore cultists in close proximity to Danth?*




I will put up a map tonight with the rest of the above post. Also - I will check whether Jovik is cornered or not, and make the post based on that.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 14, 2009)

OOC: Mea Culpa!

I misread the original mill map and thought that the stair opening was on the right, with the closed banister on the left, meaning that Jovik was effectively trapped, and that Danth and Kael were fighting against the open stairs. I was wrong, and this has probably confused things. We are going to have to just wing the rest of the fight with the following assumptions:

1) Danth and Kael are at the open end of the stairs, but the stairs are now 2 squares wide. There are 3 living cultists. Basic grid is:  
[C][C][K]
[J][C][D]

Where J = Jokad, S = Stairs, C = Cultist, K = Kael, D = Danth

2) Because I totally messed up with Jovik, I am going to assume that he is not blocked in (as the correct reading of the map would be that he has free movement, although my interpretation was different). As such, his tumble will succeed.

The next post will continue the round with the above assumptions.

Sorry!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 14, 2009)

Init order: Danth (21), Kael (20), Jovik (15), Cultists (14), Jokad (14), Justice Ironbriar (7), Bodyguard (4)

Danth follows up his prior, savage attack on the same man who blocks his path to freedom. His scimitar swipes a deep gash across the man's neck, and he falls heavily to the floor. (OOC: dead)

With a panicked zeal, Kael tries to fight his way through the cultist before him, knowing that he must flee the elf, and it shows in the ferocity of his staff attack. The man he faces reels back, clutching his damaged gut with his free hand (OOC: -6hp to the mildly damaged cultist, -8hp in total)

Jovik smiles "Yes, but there is one fact you haven't factored in. I am not your main threat." says Jovik listening to the havoc of Jokad makin his way up the stairs. With that Jovik rolls away from the swordman.

His move is sublime, taking the bodyguard by complete surprise and moving with incredible speed out of harms way. As Jovik rises, he activates some protective magic. The bodyguard, cursing, stalks towards Jovik, his blade moving in a gentle arc as if sizing up his prey.

OOC: Gain 10hp (effectively for the rest of the day)

Now that Jokad has rejoined the fray, the rear of the 3 surviving cultists turns to face him.

Jokad has no problem kicking the man back. His weapon may have been massively off balance, but no scrawny masked freak was going to put him out of the battle now, not after what had just happened! (OOC: miss)

The cultists facing Danth and Kael also seem disorientated by the sudden arrival of reinforcements, and perhaps the death of their companion. They have gone from outnumbering their foes 2 to 1, to suddenly being evenly matched. The change in circumstances appears to have spooked them temporarily, and both make rather lame attacks that are easily turned (misses).

Jokad had charged up the stairs like an enraged bull; shield leading and Whitefire arched back over his right shoulder for a devasting downward chop. The blow never had a chance to land however as the rash shoanti youth underestimated the height of the overhang above. He recovered well, though, kicking back his opponent, and seemingly upsetting the enemy simply by the force of his presence. He freed his blade with a shower of woodchips, and prepared to attack.

Despite expecting something from the now invisible elf, nothing materialises. Mal, however, continues to growl.

Far below you can hear the noise of men entering the building, followed with shouts as they appear to realise that above them combat is taking place. There may well be more cultists on the way. Someone, somewhere, hates you!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 14, 2009)

OOC: For the next round, the confusion rolls for Kael and Danth are:

Kael (28): Do nothing but babble incoherently (Mal can act normally, however)

Danth (18): Act normally - so any action you desire.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Danth continues slashing at the cultists on the stairs, but in his overzealousness to escape, his blade fails to part his foe's flesh.


*Edit: Oops...missed that Danth could act normally until after I posted.  To be fair though, since I already rolled though, I will keep these actions.


Initiative: 03
Attack: 09
Damage:12 total*


----------



## frostrune (Jul 15, 2009)

OOC: Now we are talking!!  My dice are back!! [sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2163502/

Jokad steps forward 5' so that all three remaining cultists are within his reach.  He attacks the cultist in front of Kael first (he's visibly wounded I believe)  

INIT 21, Hit AC 29 for 10 sword and 4 fire damage.  I'm hoping this kills him (I'll roll a cleave attack just in case)

His Cleave (directed at the one between him and Danth)Roll Lookup
Hit AC 19 (flanking) for 11 sword and 4 fire damage.


His 2nd ATT will be directed at the guy between he Danth (if not dead from the cleave).  Hit AC 25 (possible crit) for 8 sword and 3 fire damage.

Roll Lookup
not a critical.

Hopefully at least one if not two down [/sblock]

Jokad quickly regains control of himself and falls into a devasting routine of short cuts and thrusts better suited to the tight quarters.  The fear is plain in the cultists eyes as Whitefire reaps a bloody harvest.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

*OOC: It is kinda funny, but it seems like everytime the dice go cold for Danth, they suddenly heat up for Jokad...coincidence? *


----------



## Fenris (Jul 15, 2009)

Jovik, slowed from the strange magic re-vitalizing his body, strikes carefully at the man before rolling away again, stalling at this point for Jokad.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=6

Attacking Defensively, -4 to hit, +3 AC (+3 becuase of higher tumble)

Attack
1d20+5=8, 1d4+1d6+2=6

Then tumble away again out of reach 
Full speed 

1d20+15=27 And if I for some reason get to go before him, that should keep me out of his reach for the round. Or at least the next round 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 15, 2009)

While his master is struck with some form of mystical idiocy, the invisible Mal tries to lock onto the sent of the  invisible elf and bite him.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
First roll is initiative, next roll is to hit, followed by damage and finally the percentile chance to hit invisible. (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=7, 1d4+1=2, 1d100=58)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jul 16, 2009)

Grid after Danth killed the man in front of him last round and after Jokad makes the 5' step forward. 2 cultists left.
[C][C][K]
[J][D]

Init order: Jokad (21), Justice Ironbriar (20), Mal(20),Cultists (19), Bodyguard (10), Jovik (6), Danth (3)

Jokad quickly regains control of himself and falls into a devasting routine of short cuts and thrusts better suited to the tight quarters. The fear is plain in the cultists eyes as Whitefire reaps a bloody harvest.

The big man moves nimbly, and his work is efficient and cold. Before anyone else can gather their thoughts, the last two cultists have joined the bodies of their comrades, piled hideously on the stairs like cuts of meat.

Suddenly Justice Ironbriar materialises back into visibility. Mal is barking in a frenzy as the elf reaches forward and touches the Kael on the back of the neck. Kael, caught unawares, his mind a wash of panic, feels a cold chill spreading. Evil magic is at work!

OOC: I need a DC15 will save .... please!

Mal leaps up and snaps his jaws at the elf, seemingly trying to bite the arm that has touched his master. The elf shoulders the dog to one side as his right arm flashes with the war razor that he holds.

The bodyguard, seeing his master reappear, and perhaps realising that he cannot afford to spend time chasing around a youth with a little dagger, turns and moves towards the real action (OOC: he was not in a threatened square, due to the success of the tumble, so he is just moving this round to join his master. I am going to assume Jovik uses his tumble to move in to combat).

Jovik, seeing that the big warrior has decided not to play his game, moves in fast himself, rising with speed and attacking. The man bats away Jovik's attack with ease.

Danth, seeing the cultists drop, moves in to attack the elf, but his attempt is wide and hurried.

OOC: Ending grid:
 (where E is elf, B is bodyguard, M is Mal, O is jOvik, s is Stairs, x is empty, and K, D, and J are Kael, Danth, and Jokad respectively)

WallWallWallWallWall
[K][E][M]
[J][D]*[e]
[e][e][e][e][O][e]

Init and actions please (and as mentioned above, save for Kael please)*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 17, 2009)

Jovik smiles and moves quickly. He slides to the right, behind the bodyguard, so he is opposite Danth. He neatly slips Goblin Hook in between a slot in in the body guard's armor.

"Oh, I thought a warrior wasn't supposed to turn his back on an enemy?" taunts Jovik.

[sblock]

Init
1d20+4=22

Attack
1d20+11=23, 1d4+2+1d6+3d6=15

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC

I figure I'll post the save first, see what's what, and then go for my action. 

Will Save DC 15 (1d20+6=12)

So, yeah...fail. *waits pensively*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: You have failed your will save against a Bestow Curse spell that Justice Ironbriar has cast upon you. He probably thinks you are the biggest threat and has elected to curse your magical ability.

-6 to Charisma PERMANENTLY! (until you get it removed) That is going to impact your magical ability, of course.

OOC: Confusion spell rolls:

Danth: 38 - DO NOTHING
Kael: 18 - ACT NORMALLY

Sorry, but Danth is out of the action this round. He cannot even move, meaning that Jokad can only move into position to attack the bodyguard this round, unless Jovik drops him.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Danth stands there, unmoving, not attacking, and by the look on his face...completely confused.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 20, 2009)

Jokad roars above the din, "KAEL, STEP BACK - LET ME TAKE THE FRONT LINE!!!"

He then waits for Kael to move before taking his place (Delay - move - attack) and attacks the elf.


OOC:Roll Lookup
INIT 17, Hit AC 20 (w/ flank) for 13 sword 4 fire damage


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2009)

With Mal holding position at the flank of the elf, enraged by the attack on his master and friend, Kael releases a primal groan, or moan, as he stumbles backwards to the stairs behind him. Not yet out of control, not succumbing further to the vile magics of the elf, Kael heads his allies instructions to the best of his ability.

It is obvious to those around that something is wrong with Kael, as he is more silent, less full of command, than previously.

OOC

This should have been posted a few days ago, but EN World seemed to not want my patronage. Feh. 

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=14)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jul 20, 2009)

OOC: ENWorld has been down since some unspecified time on Friday - annoying, but not much we can do about these outages. Last one was in May, and now this once. Ho hum ...

Init Order: Jovik (22),  Justice Ironbriar (15), Bodyguard (15), Kael (14), Jokad (20, but delaying), Danth (an unmoving blob)

Jovik smiles and moves quickly. He slides to the right, behind the bodyguard, so he is opposite Danth. He neatly slips Goblin Hook in between a slot in in the body guard's armor.

"Oh, I thought a warrior wasn't supposed to turn his back on an enemy?" taunts Jovik.

The man turns to face him, his face tightens in concern as the dagger penetrates deep between two panels of his armour. Jovik can feel the hilt hit flesh. The blade is deep.

The bearded man's eyes shut. They never reopen.

His body hits the ground with the now familiar strange fold upon itself that the party have seen so many times. Jovik's dagger slips out, thick with blood.

OOC: Bodyguard dead.

Justice Ironbrair, masked and looking pretty spooky as two eyes peer from behind the macabre mask turns as if to watch the final death fall of his bodyguard. He roars something unintelligible at you all. A pure rage, as if the death has perhaps impacted the man behind the mask.

He slashes forward with his razor, catching Kael across the shoulder and drawing a cruel wound.

OOC: hits Kael for 3hp damage.

Kael, injured and feeling ... wrong ... steps back and lets Jokad into the fray.

The barbarian attacks hard and fast, but Justice Ironbriar fends of the attacks with some ease, moving with the fluidity and ease of the elven race.

OOC End of round. Confusion rolls for next round: Kael (83): attack nearest creature. Danth (8): attack the elf. Next round initiatives and actions please.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 21, 2009)

Jokad spares a quick smirk as Jovik emerges from behind the slumped form of the fancy bodyguard.  Only the elf remains but he is enough to command his full attention.  The bastard is devilishly quick and wields one of those strange razors, just like Foxglove.  The same weapon that put that cursed wound upon him.  To make matters worse they really needed him alive.  

All far too much thinking in the heat of battle for poor Jokad.  He would do what he does best... fight to kill and let the gods sort them out.

With an incoherent shout of rage he pits his strength and fury against the elf's fluid swordmanship.


OOC: [sblock]He will try and stay in a flanking position with Mal or someone else to ge the extra +2 to attacks.

1st attack Roll Lookup
INIT 15, Hit AC 23 (w/ flank) for 10 sword and 1 fire

2nd attack Roll Lookup
Hit AC 20 (w/flank) for 9 sword and 4fire

AC 19, hp 47/55 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Danth growls and leaps at the elf, _Crimson Dawn_ slashing through the air, leaving a trail of golden-red flame behind it.

*Attack: 17 (19 if flanking with Jokad and/or Jovik)
Damage: 12 total (6 + 6 fire)*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 21, 2009)

Jovik grins at the bodyguard as he slumps to the floor. _Told you I wouldn't lose to you_ he thinks to himself.He then turns his attention to the elf.

Sizing him up, and knowing they needed questions answered, Jovik aims a fist at the base of the elf's head.

[sblock]

Non-lethal blow
1d20+8=25, 1d3+1+3d6=17

Mama said knock you out!

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC: I was awaiting Friadoc's response, but will update tonight. I am in the middle of a house move though, so the next week will be sporadic. I will post more info in the OOC thread.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 24, 2009)

OOC

So, out of curiosity, who or what is the nearest creature to Kael, now that he's backed down the stairs, letting Jokad pass to attack the elf?


----------



## frostrune (Jul 24, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> So, out of curiosity, who or what is the nearest creature to Kael, now that he's backed down the stairs, letting Jokad pass to attack the elf?




OOC:  Probably Jokad


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 24, 2009)

Mal knowing that the best way to help his master is by healing their allies, so he continues to try and flank the elf.

Meanwhile, Kael is lost in a fit and fury from the dark magics that have attacked his core being. Wildly, in deep confusion, Kael swings his quarterstaff at the nearest perceived threat.

OOC

I realized, after a nights sleep, that given what Kael's current state of mind is, I really don't need to know who he's attacking before I do my stuff. So stuff is below, including Kael's adjust Chr, which is now 11, down from 17.

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative roll, Staff Roll, Staff Damage (1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=9, 1d6=5)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 16, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
Kael's Chr is currently 17-6=11
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   2 of 6   
2nd-level  2 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jul 24, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Probably Jokad




Bingo - the ONLY enemy left is Justice Ironbriar. Jokad is in front of Kael.

I will update tonight, I promise. My life is insane at the moment with this house move!!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 24, 2009)

Init Order: Justice Ironbriar (20), Jokad (15), Kael (15), Danth (no roll), Jovik (no roll)

Justice Ironbriar darts forward with a word of power on his lips and a finger moving to jab at Jovik. The young rogue, sensing the danger of magic, manages to duck one shoulder and avoid the touch.

OOC: Miss

Jokad spares a quick smirk as Jovik emerges from behind the slumped form of the fancy bodyguard. Only the elf remains but he is enough to command his full attention. The bastard is devilishly quick and wields one of those strange razors, just like Foxglove. The same weapon that put that cursed wound upon him. To make matters worse they really needed him alive. 

All far too much thinking in the heat of battle for poor Jokad. He would do what he does best... fight to kill and let the gods sort them out.

With an incoherent shout of rage he pits his strength and fury against the elf's fluid swordmanship. His first swing makes strong contact, but the elf dances backward with such speed that the second swipe, which Jokad was sure would drop the elf, instead rattles harmlessly off the wall.

OOC: -11hp to Justice Ironbriar

Mal knowing that the best way to help his master is by healing their allies, so he continues to try and flank the elf.

Meanwhile, Kael is lost in a fit and fury from the dark magics that have attacked his core being. Wildly, in deep confusion, Kael swings his quarterstaff at the nearest perceived threat. His blow is wild and makes contact only with open air.

Danth growls and leaps at the elf, Crimson Dawn slashing through the air, leaving a trail of golden-red flame behind it. He too, misses his agile foe.

Jovik grins at the bodyguard as he slumps to the floor. Told you I wouldn't lose to you he thinks to himself.He then turns his attention to the elf.

Sizing him up, and knowing they needed questions answered, Jovik aims a fist at the base of the elf's head.

His fist contacts hard and true, sending the elf reeling. The man, his mask slipping from his face, looks bloodied and confused. He raises a weak hand as if to ask for mercy, as he slumps against the back wall for support.

"Stop, I implore. Please stop!" he begs.

OOC: next round INITS and actions please. If you want to give mercy and talk then first post gets it.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 25, 2009)

OOC:[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2179161/

INIT 6; hit AC 30 (pos. crit) for 7 hp

Jokad's intention is offer mercy but he reacts so slow he may not get a chance.  The to hit and damage rolls are there in case it is a ruse or he struggles.  The damage will be non-lethal (he has improved unarmed strike).[/sblock]

didn't we hear the sounds of reinforcements coming up from below?


----------



## hewligan (Jul 25, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:
> 
> didn't we hear the sounds of reinforcements coming up from below?




Indeed you did - 3 men, but not entering combat until next round (and only after a move action). Still not visible, but very audible - this may be why Justice Ironbriar is stalling, or he may be genuine.

How do you want to handle it?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2009)

Danth moves to the fallen man and point's _Crimson Dawn_ at his throat. "Surrender, and call off your men! Or I shall end you here and now."

*OOC: I guess a ready action to attack if he doesn't do as he is told.*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2009)

Jovik looks with a satisfied smile as the elf slumps down. Hearing reinforcements though, he leave Danth to guard the elf as he heads over to the stairs to lay in wait for any that foolishly choose to keep fighting.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 3, 2009)

OOC: I am still alive (and very well), but still awaiting broadband connectivity at home. I cannot post properly from work due to the manic nature of my job, but hopefully by Tuesday I will be online and able to post a proper update. Apologies for the LONG delay.

Moving house is a strain!


----------



## hewligan (Aug 3, 2009)

OOC: Okay, so pretty much ignore everything I just said above. I just called our previously monopolistic great British Telecom and found out that they have messed up my broadband order and it will not now be connected until the 11th of August. I went a little off the rails with them and may just cancel everything I have with them. They are useless.

End result: No game posts for quite a while. I am not happy!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2009)

OOC: It is fine, because EN World is still having issues. Hopefully by the time you get internet back, it will be fixed.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 3, 2009)

Here, here.  

EN world is crumbling.  Now may be the time to consider moving this thread to another forum - say form a yahoo group or somesuch?  Navigating this site has been attrocious of late.

Frostrune


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2009)

frostrune said:


> EN world is crumbling.  Now may be the time to consider moving this thread to another forum - say form a yahoo group or somesuch?  Navigating this site has been attrocious of late.





As much as I hate to say it, I'm starting to agree with you. I am loyal to a fault, but expect better than what I've been seeing here.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 4, 2009)

OOC

Well, I'm still here, EN World issues aside, and I'm more than willing to wait while you work out the internet issues on your end, Hewligan, as you've been a fun and excellent DM. 

As for moving the game, if that occurs, I'm all for yahoo groups or google groups, as both are excellent places.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 4, 2009)

OOC: Yahoo or Google groups do seem like the best option - neither company is likely to disappear or go down every 5 minutes, and I have used yahoo groups for years. Google groups may be better - but let me do a bit of research and see what works best. We may try and finish this combat sequence here, and then move over. Depending upon whether you attack or negotiate, this fight could be over in a few weeks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2009)

*OOC: It all depends on how Justice Ironbriar responds to the threat of death, as noted above. *


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2009)

OOC: OK, sounds like a plan to me. I would say let's see once Hew gets his internet back how ENW is acting, but if it is still wonky, let's move.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 5, 2009)

Justice Ironbriar rips off his mask as he half kneels, half slumps against the wall. His face is red and sweaty, his eyes wild with adrenaline and fear.

"Stop!" he shouts at his men as they come charging up the stairs. They stop without hesitation, about 8 steps below Jokad.

"Put down your razors. It is over. It is over." His eyes move to regard the many bodies that litter the stairs and floor. So many dead. His bodyguard, his cultists ... his eyes rise to regard Kael.

"You have all the cards, how do you wish to play them?"

Below, on the stairs, his men slowly drop their weapons, pulling their masks back from their faces. Their eyes slowly lose the possessed look that had clouded them.

OOC: He has surrendered - but how do you want to play it?


----------



## hewligan (Aug 5, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: OK, sounds like a plan to me. I would say let's see once Hew gets his internet back how ENW is acting, but if it is still wonky, let's move.




No - we have to move. Perhaps we can limp along until the end of this adventure (a month or so), but if we do plan on continuing on through the Adventure Path then I cannot handle the slowness, the number of outages, the lack of any updates on the main page or on the meta forum as to what is going on .... it is just so frustrating, and we have been very patient.

I know that sounds like a moan, but I do pay for this site and they also make money on advertising, and having it fall over every month for a few days (or a week in this case) can kill a game like this.

So yes, we move, but whether it is immediately, or whether it is after this adventure I am not sure.

Lastly - I am in Norway tonight on business. Back tomorrow. My internet did get connected at home late last night (it is amazing what a complaint can do), so I am back in the game.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

"Your...cult has slain some who were close to us, and we seek answers. Whom do you serve?" asks Danth. "And what is your purpose?"


----------



## frostrune (Aug 5, 2009)

Jokad roughly shoves the disarmed cultists up the stairs and watches over them menacingly as Jovik helps to bind them.  The adrenaline of the fight is still high for him and he appears about as menacing and frightening as any of you have ever seen him.


OOC:  Jokad is trying to intimidate those remaining cultists to keep them cowed and compliant while his friends ask the questions.

AS for EN world... This latest was the last straw for me.  I'm all for moving it, the sooner the better.  Yahoo would be my preference as I already have accounts established and can updates on my cell.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2009)

Jovik finishes binding the cultists and quickly searches them for hidden weapons or other useful items before checking behind the door.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 6, 2009)

Kael lets his allies do the talking, as his mind is still reeling from the foul magics used upon him, as well as the debilitations caused by them.

OOC

I'm good for either Google or Yahoo, as I've accounts on both. While Google is my main account, I've used my Yahoo now and again for various other groups or reasons.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Danth waits patiently for an answer, his keen eyes watching the elf for any signs that he might become hostile again. _Crimson Dawn_ remains pointed at the foe's chest, ready to plunge into his heart.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 7, 2009)

Justice Ironbriar rails against your attempts to take his men and himself prisoner, rising and speaking loudly in his commanding voice.

"No, this is a surrender, but we will not become prisoners. You underestimate me. I am Justice Ironbriar, a man of influence in this city. A man of great power and with many friends."

His three men back away from the approaching Jokad a half step, their hesitation all too obvious. They watch and wait warily.

Ironbriar speaks again.

"I will take these men, and leave with them. We will leave this city, forever. You have my word for it. You can tell the authorities what you like, but give us 6 hours to make our escape. In return ... in return I will tell you who has really been orchestrating this."

One of the cultists, a young, handsome man with fair hair unexpectedly speaks up.

"He has been a pawn of that woman for too long! I am done with following him and his whore!"

And with that he turns and moves to leave. One of the other young men follows him, throwing his mask to the floor. The final cultist on the stairs spits in the direction of Ironbriar.

"You let your cock ruin this great project. You need to repent ELF" This last work is spat with disgust.

With the three cultists moving to leave, the dynamic of the situation has clearly turned against Ironbriar.

He turns to Kael, a pleading look in his eyes.

"I will take you to her. I will lead you to her. Then, once you have finished with her, you can let me go? You will never hear of me again.

OOC: I am afraid I couldn't just let you take the 3 men prisoner as they had not surrendered and were still a few steps away from you all - I appreciate you were trying to push things on, but the dynamic of the situation was not quite so strongly in your favour (or the elf's). Please feel free to either let the 3 men go, or stop them (you will need to fight them), and negotiate as you desire with Ironbriar.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 8, 2009)

Jokad roars, "YOU THREE WILL HOLD OR YOU WILL JOIN YOUR BROTHERS ON THE SAWDUST FLOOR!!!"

And in a lower tone but equally menacing he adds, "Do not for a moment think you can outrun a Shoanti.  Think very carefully before you move..."

He looks very prepared to vault after them and run each and every one into the ground.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 9, 2009)

The three men stop. The young, blond one looks at Jokad, as if sizing the big man up, before casting his eyes at the corpses that line the floor and stairs.

"Surely there has been enough slaughter here today? Look, we three have no fight with you here today. We came at the call of Justice Ironbriar, a powerful man within the city, and owner of this mill, but he is yours now. Take him, kill him if you must. I want to live." He pauses for a second as the two men next to him nod.

"And I am sure my father would not take well to my death!" he offers, this last part clearly meant to be a warning of some sort, although it was not delivered with any spite.

One of the other men chips in, as if feeling he aught to say something.

"That old elf has led us all astray, and the poor sop was just a puppet on a string to that harlot in the tower! What does that say about us? Eh? Sycophants of a puppet! I want to go. I just want to go!"

This last part delivered almost as a sob.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 10, 2009)

Jovik looks up from his searching of the bodyguard, after picking up Ironbriar's war razor.

"Shoanti, do you cut off each branch one at a time to fell a tree? Or do you chop at the trunk? Or better yet, dig out the roots so that the whole thing topples?" says Jovik.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 10, 2009)

A growl of frustration issues from somewhere deep in his belly, his eyes never leave the men however.

"RRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!"

"Gods only know what evil these three caused in the name of this pointy-eared devil!!  If any of these worms runs back to warn their true leader we have lost far more than we have gained."

"I am not feeling terribly merciful!!"

Again the glare he levels at the last remaining cultists would turn a lesser man's bones to water.  To their credit they simply shift uneasily unsure of their next move.

"Priest (Danth)... does Sarenrae forgive?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Danth smiles at Jokad. "Compassion and forgiveness are the very heart of Sarenae's teachings, my friend. Take their oath that they will cause no further trouble, and let them return to their lives. They will have to deal with the knowledge and guilt of what they have done. And, there has been enough blood shed this day."


----------



## hewligan (Aug 10, 2009)

The three men look mightily relieved at Danth's words, dropping their masks and weapons one by one, and taking a step back from them as if to signal that they have no threat left in them. They are sweating, clearly shaken by Jokad's fury and the no-doubt obvious result if the barbarian is unleashed upon them. The corpse count that surrounds them is simply too high to draw any other conclusion!

Justice Ironbriar, forgotten for a moment, whispers weakly "You can have whatever oath you want from me!"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 13, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The three men look mightily relieved at Danth's words, dropping their masks and weapons one by one, and taking a step back from them as if to signal that they have no threat left in them. They are sweating, clearly shaken by Jokad's fury and the no-doubt obvious result if the barbarian is unleashed upon them. The corpse count that surrounds them is simply too high to draw any other conclusion!
> 
> Justice Ironbriar, forgotten for a moment, whispers weakly "You can have whatever oath you want from me!"




"Oh indeed Master Ironbriar, there are many many things you will be giving us." says Jovik with an evil grin as he tosses Gull's Wing in the air casually and catches it behind his back.

"But first comes a language lesson, a surrender by definition makes you our prisoner, and if you dare protest that definition I shall make your face resemble that of your mask." says jovik with a nod to the piecemeal mask of scars.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 13, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The three men look mightily relieved at Danth's words, dropping their masks and weapons one by one, and taking a step back from them as if to signal that they have no threat left in them. They are sweating, clearly shaken by Jokad's fury and the no-doubt obvious result if the barbarian is unleashed upon them. The corpse count that surrounds them is simply too high to draw any other conclusion!
> 
> Justice Ironbriar, forgotten for a moment, whispers weakly "You can have whatever oath you want from me!"




Jokad, still intensely focused on the three says, "You have been granted a second chance by the sun goddess.  Seek one of her priests and beg forgiveness.  If you walk in her light you need not fear my shadow."

"GO!!!!"

He watches them turn and retreat down the stairs before acknowledging the defeated elf.

"As for you.... you've a long night of 'conversation' ahead of you."  His broad smile is far from warm.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

"These evildoings must end," says Danth quietly, still holding his blade on Ironbriar until Jokad can take the man into custody. "Only through redemption will your soul find eternal peace."


----------



## hewligan (Aug 13, 2009)

OOC: Apologies - off out on a social (beer) night, so I will do a proper update tomorrow!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Apologies - off out on a social (beer) night, so I will do a proper update tomorrow!




*OOC: I love social (beer) nights. Had one last night, and I've got one tonight too. LOL*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 14, 2009)

The three men make a hasty retreat, being careful not to run, but moving quickly to pick there way through the corpses and off into the night.

Ironbriar remains silent as they depart, a scowl forming on his face. Perhaps now that he knows his situation is hopeless, some of his old bitterness has returned.

He listens to Jovik's taunt, and then Danth's short sermon. After a moment, he speaks up.

"Yes, I am your prisoner, but I am a powerful man. I have many important friends and people who owe me. People who I have dirt on. It is amazing the things you learn as Justice of a city of this size and with this much debauchery about it. Take you, for example ..."

he motions towards Danth

"The Father of your flock, found cruelly murdered, his face torn off .... I had him killed. I watched over that ceremony. It was my hand that moved the razor to carve off his face as he still lived. And do you know why? He was chosen randomly. He was chosen because someone needed him to die. I heard a little whisper in my ear, shall we say. An important man who wanted rid of a nuisance presence in his district. I took care of it for him. His character is unblemished. He owes me. "

"Now I am not so foolish to think that the many people who fear what I know, and who owe me for dark deeds I have performed for them would be sad to see me killed, but they would also not want me pulled before justice, for then I will reveal all of their dark secrets and take half the city's power-brokers with me.

So you have only 2 choices really. You can kill me now, for if I think I am to be killed I will die fighting, even if it is with my teeth and nails. Or, I can lead you on, show you who REALLY led this sect, and teach you what I know of her, and how she tricked me .... and where she dwells. But to do that, I need a promise. A promise made on all that is holy to you. A promise that when I fulfill my part of the bargain you will let me escape. I have contingencies. I can disappear within 12 hours, perhaps less. I will never resurface in this land.

That is my bargain. Kill me now, or parlay with me, and I will help you, but then you must promise to let me go after I lead you to her with all the knowledge you need to defeat her. But if you want to take me before justice, and pull me and half the city down, then prepare for not a single breath of help from me, and resistance at every single step you take.

It is your choice. I may have little bargaining power, but I worship death, and it holds no fear for me. Decide!"


----------



## Fenris (Aug 14, 2009)

hewligan said:


> It is your choice. I may have little bargaining power, but I worship death, and it holds no fear for me. Decide!"[/color]




Jovik squats before him, "Death may hold little fear for you Ironbriar. But you do not need any fingers for either choice, nor your face for that manner. I am sure we could do the same turn for you, remove the living flesh from your face, and still leave you alive, to either lead us to your mistress or to justice. There is little I hold holy so be glad I will not make this decision alone, but be assured I may yet extract my pound of flesh from you, without death." says Jovik standing again. He turns to Danth. "Your call, but let me see what I can find before we make such a decision." Jovik heads to the small room that the elf and his bodyguard were in.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 15, 2009)

Jokad's scowl deepens.  Moral quandries were not his forte.  The elf clearly has no honor.  His words tying his actions to the death of Danth's mentor prove his irredeemable wickedness.  To Jokad he deserved death.  Let him take his info to the grave, they would learn it some other way.

He had learned in their short time together to trust Danth and Kael, that they would see more clearly and take the best path.  And so, he stayed his hand while the arrogant elf spewed his venom.  He would wait to hear what Danth and Kael would say before watching his smug look disappear with a yard of steel in his gullet.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Danth sighs heavily, and is then quiet a moment while he thinks. Then he speak, his voice low, while Jovik goes about searching the other room. "I do not like this at all. But I am of the opinion that allowing a lesser evil free in order to defeat a greater evil serves the greater good. Still, great evil can flourish from smell, like the way a weed in the garden can choke out the flowers should it be ignored." The cleric glares at Justice Ironbriar. "*Should* we swear this oath to you and let you go free, know that if I ever hear of future evildoings by you, I will hunt you down and destroy you."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 15, 2009)

Finally, from off to the side, Kael speaks up, his voice raspy and harsh from the scream early when the vile magic torn into his spirit. With cold steel in his voice he says, "Cooler heads will prevail, but should we ever meet again...I will end you without notice or quarter." After a slight pause, he adds, "And should I hear of further misstep, I will not only end you, but I will end any issue you have, or any issue you could have had, until your vintage is reaped from this plane of existence."

As the words are spoken, Mal moves over to his master and slowly lays down by his feet, the canine's eyes watching Ironbar.

"My familiar and I have long memories, so have no fear that either of us will forget what was said this day...or done."

OOC

Hey, folks, sorry for the silence on my end, but it was finals week. Anyhow, I'm done with school for the next six weeks, so all should be good. But, the silence lent some weight to Kael's words, *chuckles*.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

Danth nods at Kael's words, keeping his blade on the Justice, and waits for Jovik to return.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 16, 2009)

Justice Ironbrair nods at the agreement.

"You have my word. You may not think it is worth much, but it is. I will tell you everything, lead you to her lair, and then you must give me 12 hours to make good my escape."

When he sees the reluctant agreement, he nods again. He begins to talk.

He tells you that Xanesha is responsible for all of the murders, both those in Sandpoint and the recent spate here in Magnimar, and that she was using the Brothers of the Seven as patsies for her own plans. 

"[colour="DarkRed"]We were fools perhaps, but her magic is strong, and she can wriggle like a parasite into your brain and lodge herself there. The
“cult” aspects of the situation were her idea - an attempt to make this look like something else, something simpler perhaps.[/color]"

He reveals to you not only the location of Xanesha’s hideout (a part-ruined clock tower in the Shadow district, an area of Magnimar known for its lawlessness.


Justice Ironbrair nods at the agreement.

"You have my word. You may not think it is worth much, but it is. I will tell you everything, lead you to her lair, and then you must give me 12 hours to make good my escape."

When he sees the reluctant agreement, he nods again. He begins to talk.

He tells you that Xanesha is responsible for all of the murders, both those in Sandpoint and the recent spate here in Magnimar, and that she was using the Brothers of the Seven as patsies for her own plans. 

"We have a deal, right? Because this is going to get me killed unless you actually manage to end her. If she finds out I gave you any info, my life is over. If she finds out that I told you what I am about to tell you, then I may as well slit my own throat now.

Look, she has this ... THING .... we call it the Scarecrow. It is a misshapen monster from a child’s nightmares. A jumbled mass of body parts incorporating as much cow and horse as man. His considerable girth is topped by an idiot head that leers and drools like a grotesque baby. He waits at the bottom, guarding the tower. He is obscene, immense, horrendous. Be careful of him.

She also has these minions - faceless things that can shift and warp their appearance. There are 3 of them. I avoided them, but they will be there, waiting for you.

She knows you are coming, you see. She has known since Sandpoint that you would be coming. She told me. I laughed it off, told her that even if you did appear I would be able to take care of you, but I never really paid much attention to be honest. I thought you were just local heroes.

Anyway, it is Xanesha you really need to fear. She is a wild, beautiful, ancient creature. She looks like a human. Well, she appears as a woman, to me, but I always could sense that this was a thin veneer. There is something else behind that image. I don't know what it is, but it is dark and evil. She can make herself invisible, and has magic, but she likes blood and will get in close to you with steel and claw. Watch her touch, though, it can drain your mind and turn you into a fool.

When he finishes he offers to lead you there now, if you want, or later if you need to rest first. Or, if you prefer, he can provide a detailed map of the route and a sketch from memory of the tower itself.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 17, 2009)

"It seems you have Asmodeus' own luck, elf.  Your information had best be good."  The rage seems to have left Jokad and his tone is more business-like and controlled.  He absorbs every detail of what the elf has to say.

When he is finished he says to the others, "Now or later?  It's all the same to me.  I suspect you magic-types will need to rest first however.  Kael, you don't look well at all..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

"We rest first," says Danth. "I've used little of my power, but if we are to face this darkness we should be fully prepared."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 17, 2009)

"I'm not," says Kael in a blunter fashion than he meant or that any of you have witnessed from him. "It's an understatement to say I'm out of sorts thanks to that one."


----------



## hewligan (Aug 17, 2009)

Justice Ironbriar smiles weakly.

"I was trying to kill you at the time! We have a deal now, though, and to show my good faith, I can remove the effect I placed upon you."

He stands and moves towards Kael. Seeing the steel that appears in Jovik's hand, he steps back a little.

"I cursed him. Let me remove the curse. I am not stupid enough to try anything - look at me, I am beaten, cut, spent."

Jovik nods, so the elf steps forward, mutters a single word, and places the ball of his hand on Kael's forehead. A cool shiver runs through the sorcerer's body.

He feels better. He could still use a good night sleep, but he feels  LOT better!

Ironbriar nods in satisfaction, and then sort of shrugs his shoulders.

"I can leave now, if it serves you well, or in the morning if you don't trust me. Either way, I would quite like to lie down soon. I feel weak!"

OOC: I was in town today on a day off and popped into Orc's Nest, a famous London FLGS. They had a bunch of Pathfinder RPG, and I picked one up (and subsequently cancelled my backordered Amazon PreOrder). It is HUGE. I haven't even popped the plastic wrap off it yet, but I may suggest a move to this system for Adventure 3 if we elect to continue and if the rules are as good as the Beta would suggest.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 20, 2009)

Lets move it on! Rest or push on. The choice is yours. Also, there is the room here that you haven't explored yet.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 20, 2009)

Kael watches Ironbriar closely, wariness in his eyes, however, he lets the cuckolded foe undo the damage he had done.

"We're folk of our word, if the others would have it, then I say rest before you leave," says Kael to the prisoner. "We still have some business here, to make sure all has been found and secured."

With that, Kael looks to his allies, in hopes of hearing their thoughts.

OOC

I've my copy of the Pathfinder RPG, too, and I'm all for moving to it if others are up for it, too. Not only is it a good book, with a PDF version that is only $10, but there is an a nice Pathfinder Reference Document, too.

So I'm definitely up for it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Danth nods, and sheaths his blade. "Agreed, we rest first."


*I only have the Pathfinder Beta at this point, but I love the ruleset. I'd be okay with a change to those rules if the decision was made. 

I could probably even be talked into buying the actual book!
*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *I only have the Pathfinder Beta at this point, but I love the ruleset. I'd be okay with a change to those rules if the decision was made.
> 
> I could probably even be talked into buying the actual book!
> *




Well, if you did buy the book, but then found that you had no use for it, you could at least be happy in the knowledge that if the earth were to experience a sudden and dramatic great-freeze, you could use the Pathfinder RPG to keep your family warm for an entire year, page by page by page. Alternatively, you could utilise the book as a handy step to allow you to reach those high-up shelves.

In all seriousness, I am leaning towards it, but still need to get my next set of exams out of the way so that I have some free time to read it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

*OOC: Yes, the hardcover book really looked nice! I may have to start shopping around for a copy.*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 22, 2009)

OOC: Placeholder - I will move things on today, regardless of the lack of posts. I will assume the following unless otherwise stated:

1) Resting here after a sweep of the place
2) Jovik to do a search, as per usual
3) Full rest, with the elf being guarded during the rest period by a rotating guard duty
3a) As part of this, and with the consent of Ironbriar, his horseman who is waiting in the nearby stables, will need to be alerted of the situation and told to wait the night.
4) Wake at dawn and move on, taking full details of how to reach the clock tower (although Danth knows of it quite well given his knowledge of the Shadow district)
5) Let Ironbriar go, either as you reach the clock tower, or immediately upon your departure from the Sawmill.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 22, 2009)

OOC

I'm turning in for the night here, but I saw the post and figured I'd chip in that I like the list that hewligan states that he'll follow, if there are no further posts.

My only suggestion is that we release Ironbriar closer to the clock tower or at it, so as to keep an eye on him up until we make our move. Sure, it's not as trusting and he has given his word, but better safe the sorry.

I'll be awake in about 7-8 hours and post more again then.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

*OOC: Looks good. I agree with releasing Ironbriar closer to the clock tower. *


----------



## hewligan (Aug 22, 2009)

With things cleared up, and Ironbriar pointing out that his coachman is stabled nearby and should be told to wait for the night, Kael decides to perform this duty. Ironbriar looks exhausted - not so much from his physical exertions (although he is bruised and bleeding), but perhaps more from his surrender and subsequent unloading of information.

The sawmill is starting to stink of death, with so much blood and so many corpses starting to bloat. Jokad starts hauling corpses down the stairs, trying to put some distance between them and your likely place of sleep. When Kael and Jokad return, Jovik finally takes his eye of the elf and begins to search the place.

On the floor are 2 discarded masks from the 3 cultists that fled (1 must have held on to his). There are also masks on each of the dead cultists. The bodyguard has a fine medallion around his neck, a very ornate (but still well balanced) longsword, and very high end studded leather armour. The dead cultists have little, 18 gold pieces, some personal trinkets, a few knives and of course their war razors.

As Jovik moves towards the unexplored room that Ironbriar entered from, the elf, almost asleep against the far wall under careful guard, starts up.

"Don't go in there. You won't like what you see. We have a pact. We have a pact!"

Ignoring the pleas, Jovik enters the room.

The walls of this room bear macabre decorations—human faces stretched flat over wooden frames by strips of leather or black twine. Each face grimaces in a slightly different expression of pain, looking down on a cramped room that contains a desk, a high-backed rocking chair, and a low-slung cot heaped with scratchy-looking blankets.

A ladder in the southeast corner of the room leads up to a trap door in the ceiling. Jovik, ignoring the birds for now, climbs the ladder and opens the door after checking for traps. Inside is a small rookery. A timber cabinet sits against the northern wall here, its doors made of iron mesh. Inside perch three strangely silent ravens. A table nearby holds a tall narrow bucket of birdfeed, a quill, and a vial of ink, as well as several thin parchments weighted down by a polished rock.

Jovik frowns. Messenger birds. Probably for communicating with the 'lady' in the clock tower. He closes the hatch, returns to the room, and sets about searching it.

The faces of Ironbriar’s victims are ghoulish but worth little. The large footlocker, however, is filled with oddments that Ironbriar has collected from his many victims over the years. 

A fair number are of a historical nature, including books, sea charts, etchings of vast rock formations and dolmens accompanied by maps, several pamphlets discussing a “forgotten” school of magic known as The Alchymyc, and a fine painting depicting a city carved from a vast frozen waterfall with towering ice cathedrals and domes.

Near the bottom are several books. The first of these is a wizard’s spellbook emblazoned with two entwined snakes (one red, one green) that contains many pages filled with indecipherable characters. Jovik takes it to Kael who can tell that the following spells are inscribed (even if he cannot use them all): all cantrips, blink, cat’s grace, chill touch, enlarge person, fox’s cunning, grease, haste, lightning bolt, mage armor, magic missile, scorching ray, shocking grasp, shrink item, spider climb, and web. 

The second book is an old and beautifully filigreed tome containing numerous hand-drawn illustrations and titled The Syrpents Tane: Fairy Tales of the Eldest. The book presents tales of the Tane—goliaths of war and madness dreamt and stitched into being by the Eldest, the most feared of a group of notorious fey known as the Twisted. The Tane are said to be terrible to behold, and the stories speak of them stumbling into mortal lands, where they ravage kingdoms by creating firestorms, crushing keeps with their feet, and eating dragons. Specific Tane described include monstrous creatures like the Jabberwok (a thing of thorns and fire and crushing fury the size of a castle), the Thrasfyr (also known as the Dreaming Hill of the Dark, a barbed thing of iron and hooks and blades that the book claims took part in the Three-Thousand-Year War of the Eldest), and the Sard (the Storm of Insanities, a thing of boughs and briars and misery, an ancient Wychwood Elm given life and hate by the Eldest, a mad creature apt to pull a roc in two or fell a castle at a blow). This fine and rare tome that Jovik's fine eye for a treasure tells him is well worth getting valued.

Finally, a slim volume near the bottom of the chest contains hand written notes using a mix of Draconic, Elven, and Infernal characters.  Jovik's cannot get his head around the language of the journal.

---

That night passes without incident. Ironbriar is guarded at all times, but the party still manage to catch  good night sleep.

OOC: If any healing was taking place before sleep - please do the rolls and let me know who has been healed and for how much

Early that next morning, with bellies growling, the group share meagre rations and haul Ironbriar into the cold light of day. He leads the group to the stable, awakens his coachman, and orders him deliver everyone, including himself, to a block near the Shadow Clock Tower (but not quite near enough to be obvious). The coachman, seeing the heavily armed and armoured men with his master, and the brutal swelling around his master's right eye, knows better than to question.

The short journey is in silence. The group want to talk, to plan, but it feels wrong to do it in front of Ironbriar.

When the coach finally pulls up outside a small coaching inn a couple of hundred yards from the clock tower, Ironbriar wishes the party farewell, and once again promises that they will never hear from him again. With speed, his coach disappears into the early morning streets.

OOC: You are near the clock tower. Image below. Let me know what you wish to do.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

*Who was injured in the fight? I don't think Danth even took a hit. Can the other players please post your HP total so Danth can heal them as necessary?*


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC

I need to check my notes, but in addition to the (now healed) ability damage, Kael took some hits.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 24, 2009)

OOC:  Jokad was down 8 hps I think.  He can get that back overnight with a good heal check.


Also, if we may rewind a bit I was going to suggest we take some cloaks and masks (uniforms) from the dead cultists.  I'm sure none of u will want to wear them but I think they may prove helpful in bypassing some trouble.  

Couldn't hurt anyway?  At least we might fool the big drooling scarecrow thing.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 24, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Jokad was down 8 hps I think.  He can get that back overnight with a good heal check.
> 
> 
> Also, if we may rewind a bit I was going to suggest we take some cloaks and masks (uniforms) from the dead cultists.  I'm sure none of u will want to wear them but I think they may prove helpful in bypassing some trouble.
> ...




Good idea, but the chance of Jokad squeezing into those tight leggings is close to zero, and his breastplate is likely to get in the way. He may be able to improvise, though. As for the masks - they can be taken and worn, but beware....


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

*OOC: I'm fair certain Danth had enough spells left to heal everyone up prior to sleeping. *


----------



## hewligan (Aug 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I'm fair certain Danth had enough spells left to heal everyone up prior to sleeping. *




Agreed. Everyone rested. Everyone fully healed. Jokad has brought the gear, lets rock and roll!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Not just *from* you, Justice Ironbriar," says Danth, by way of parting words. He is dour as he communicates a final warning to the elf. "*Of* you at all...unless it is of the good deeds you are doing in atonement for the crimes you have committed. Should I again hear of your evil ways, I will hunt you down...Sarenae will light my way." The cleric then watches the coach disappear into the city streets, and sighs heavily, wandering if he had made the right choice in letting the man live. Well, there was nothing for it now.

"We should move in closer to the tower, and take a look and see what we can see...Jovik, would you mind leading the way? You are less obvious than the rest of us." Danth offers his stalwart companion a smile. "We won't be far behind though."


*Danth would like to get close enough to try to gauge any immediate defenses, without getting close enough to be seen yet.*


----------



## frostrune (Aug 25, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Good idea, but the chance of Jokad squeezing into those tight leggings is close to zero, and his breastplate is likely to get in the way. He may be able to improvise, though. As for the masks - they can be taken and worn, but beware....




OOC:  OK. He will definitely take a mask and improvise something else based more on the dress of the elf's bodyguard (he didn't have the std uniform as I recall).  

Should all this fail.... he has his sword 

Is anyone else wearing the garb?


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC

Is there anything odd about the uniforms and masks upon inspection? Mundane or Arcane? Obviously, if talk of this being the plan was discussed before resting, Kael would have given the masks a once over for any magics. What do they look to be made of?


----------



## hewligan (Aug 25, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Is there anything odd about the uniforms and masks upon inspection? Mundane or Arcane? Obviously, if talk of this being the plan was discussed before resting, Kael would have given the masks a once over for any magics. What do they look to be made of?




The masks are quite horrific. They just feel WRONG. Definitely magical! (make a roll if you want more).

The leggings were rather dainty striped affairs. The tunic was fine quality silk, a bit torn and bloodied in places.

As for Jokad - the bodyguard was not dressed in fancy clothes - just fine quality equipment and high-end studded leather armour.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC

Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+5=14)

Spellcraft (1d20+6=24)

In conjunction with a Detect Magic casting, which will have Kael making as many notations about what he can find while looking at the various masks. He'll note auras, possible spells, dangers, et ceteras.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

*OOC: I'll work on getting another post up tonight with Danth's prepared spells, so we are ready to make our move on the tower.*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 26, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Knowledge (arcana) (1d20+5=14)
> 
> ...




In short, the cultists masks heightens the wearer's ability to sense fear. Further, fresh blood glows brightly to him, to the extent that he can see the 
shimmering traceries of living circulatory systems pumping away in the bodies of those around him. What benefits this incurs you can only find out by wearing the thing.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 26, 2009)

Just to repeat and add to the post about the tower, before we get moving (and to provide some response to your monitoring of the tower from a safe distance):

Hidden beneath the grimy blackened goliath that is the Irespan, the lesser works of men huddle like weeds at the foot of the great trees that are the ruined bridge’s stone supports. Near one of these supports leans a decrepit and sagging clocktower, a dying structure of weathered stone, wood, and rusted metal supports that teeters to an unlikely height of nearly one hundred and eighty feet. High above, near the tower’s roof and barely fifty feet from the Irespan’s stony belly, a tangle of scaffolding sits near a section of the structure that has fallen away. The tower’s clock face is frozen in time, defiantly (and falsely) proclaiming it to be three o’clock, while above, a stone statue of an angel, her wings crumbling, leans precariously, almost as if she were preparing a final leap from her decaying perch. 

The Shadow Clock is a minor marvel of engineering. The locals in the region half expect it to collapse any day, and several Shadow taverns have long-standing betting pools on how many structures it will crush and people it will kill when it finally falls. The tower itself is made mostly of limestone, with a tangled skeleton of wooden supports buttressed here and there by iron 
bands. The stone walls are etched by wind, rain, and grime. While this pitted surface might seem to make for a relatively easy climb, the fact that so many of the stones are loose makes such a stunt dangerous, and indeed Danth well remembers the summer of his youth when two young boys, pickpockets and scammers, but children still, took a bet to race to the top window of the tower by climbing to see who could claim a jeweled dagger they had somehow managed to steal from a noble's retainer. Both boys fell. One broke a leg. The other, half-way up at the time, laughed and carried on. A crowd formed and watched him scale the tower, until and entire block that he was holding came loose and fell with him. Be broke his neck and the block made a mess of the rest of him. The hole, high up in the tower, is still visible. Children tend to leave the tower now, and it has gained a rather haunted reputation.

Nothing is visible entering or exiting the strange building.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 27, 2009)

hewligan said:


> In short, the cultists masks heightens the wearer's ability to sense fear. Further, fresh blood glows brightly to him, to the extent that he can see the
> shimmering traceries of living circulatory systems pumping away in the bodies of those around him. What benefits this incurs you can only find out by wearing the thing.




If Kael or Danth can't sense any ill effect from wearing the mask, Jokad will wear one, grab the former bodyguard's fancy cloak and polish up his armor and clothes a bit.  His 'disguise' for what it is worth.

for hewligan
[sblock]If Danth told his tales about the ongoing bets regarding the tower collapsing, Jokad would like to make a quick stop to place some money (15 gp) that it will happen today.  Proceeds to go to Danth's orphanage.  If we die at least some good may come of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2009)

OOC Yeah for healing. Jovik was rather hurt after the fight with the bodyguard.

Jovik peers up at the tower. "Why bother with the disguises friends, the elf said she knew we were coming, had forseen it. And we have this, this thing waiting for us as well. We know what we face, they know we have come, let us enter." says Jovik sounding like Jokad.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 28, 2009)

"I cannot fathom what someone would need of a mask that works as these seem to," states Kael after his divinations. "Not only do they show the level of fear in your foe, but how the blood within them and upon them flows. I for one won't be wearing one, as I don't trust the intentions behind it or its unknown purpose."

With that, the sorcerer tosses the one he was looking at to the ground.

"I'd say destroy them," states Kael. "But, I'm sure there is a market for them, too. But, something seems queer about the crafting in them, something about the materials....I don't know."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

"Destroy them," agrees Danth. "It may be a minor gesture, but those masks are evil. I would not let them fall into the hands of others where they may cause more pain and anguish."

With those words said, the cleric turns his attention back to the clocktower. "Well, it appears as though the perimeter is unguarded. Which means we should at least be able to gain entry before trouble starts." Danth sighs, and draws _Crimson Dawn_, the finely wrought blade gleaming in the sun, as if knowing it would shortly be going into darkness, and was taking a moment to bask in the light. "Shall we to it?


----------



## frostrune (Aug 28, 2009)

Jokad looks from Danth to Kael as if to say 'are you serious?'.  His face screws up in confusion for a moment.  Then he shrugs and tosses the mask to the cobbles before stomping it with satisfying crack.

"Subtlety was never my strong suit anyway," he grins.

He is ready to go.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 28, 2009)

OOC: Too early in the day to go into a pub and expect to find anyone other than the cleaners and owner getting ready for the day ahead. Certainly the seasoned gambler types will still be in bed sleeping off the worst of their excesses from the night before.

You approach the tower - the time is right to do this thing, to bring it to an end. The bottom door is loose on its hinges, and swings lazily as you give it a gentle push.

The air inside the clocktower is dusty and dry. Swaths of rubble and mounds of plaster lie in heaps on the stone floor, particularly in the southwest corner, where a large mound has gathered. A single wagon sits to the north, and six partially collapsed offices line the northern and eastern walls, their doors hanging askew and their ceilings caved in. A wooden staircase winds up into the cavernous space above. Well over two hundred feet overhead, four immense bronze bells hang from sturdy crossbeams.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 30, 2009)

Jovik looks to the others, shrugs and carefully enters the building keeping to the right to investigate the offices. Goblin Hook and Gull's Wing, as if by magic, appearing in his hand.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

Danth, with _Crimson Dawn_ in hand, moves toward the base of the stairs, keeping his eyes peeled for danger.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 1, 2009)

OOC: Anyone else? I am going to move it on tomorrow if not.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 1, 2009)

With Mal at his side, Kael has prepared himself as best he can, with arcane power in his blood and magical wands readied about his body. Each wand is tucked in to a specific place upon his varisian scarves, so that the sorcerer may grab without searching. The same goes for scrolls that are secreted away securely.

OOC: Sorry, folks, I'll get my posting up tonight. RL keeps having me lose track oftime, lately, as I'm hunting for work, getting some paperwork for school hammered out, and so forth. It shouldn't be an issue, sorry that I made it one.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC: Sorry, folks, I'll get my posting up tonight. RL keeps having me lose track oftime, lately, as I'm hunting for work, getting some paperwork for school hammered out, and so forth. It shouldn't be an issue, sorry that I made it one.




Not a problem, real life does have a tendency to throw curve-balls on occassion. 

If any of you guys thinks that you need a few days off from posting, or will be slow for a week, etc., just post a quick one-liner in the OOC thread (or here in the IC with an OOC tag), and I can make sure that the game moves on at a reasonable pace, picking up the missing PC for a few sessions as required. Otherwise I tend to wait and wait and we lose a few days.

I will post a major update tonight. There will be battle!


----------



## frostrune (Sep 2, 2009)

OOC:  I usually can post fairly regularly but if the thread falls off the 1s page I tend to lose track of it.  Such was the case of the last few days.


IC:  Jokad moves quietly into the room, mostly toward the crumbling stair but with a wary eye to the heavy bells dangling above.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 2, 2009)

OOC

I'm good, as the only thing that would make my life easier right now would be a sudden influx of a few thousand dollars. I've been trying to focus on school first and everything else second, hence the lack of  job, but the finances have finally ran tight enough that I either need to pick up a job or find some extra school funding; I'm trying both.

So, I'm all good, I will just do better at replying when I see things are new. Fortunately I check my subscribed threads thing a few times a day right now, which is under quick links, as it's all right there.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Knowing the enemy is close at hand, Danth prays to Sarenae to provide protection to he and his companions.




*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Danth will cast Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]
*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2009)

Jovik moves slowly and carefully to the right, skimming along the shadows (and there are many, many shadows in this old building, added to by the dancing light that seems to stream from cracks in the walls and bleeding light from the stairs and above). The others move towards the stairs, keeping an careful eye on the large bells far above.

As Jovik moves towards the first office door, he can see that it is swung open and a ruined, dusty, empty room lies within. He moves forward again, eyes scanning the floor for traps, watching for movement all the time. The second room stinks, and the wet walls suggest a leak or mildew of some sort has gathered here, but nothing more. The room itself is empty, except of debris and rubbish.

At the third door, which actually has no door, the wood long rotted out of the frame and now part of the floor, Jovik can see that the room has seen activity of late. It stinks, and the floor around the entrance shows signs of having been walked upon. As he peers closer, he catches a movement out of the corner of his eye, just ahead, emerging from behind the cart.

A thing of horror, a monstrosity! This misshapen monster is a thing from a child’s nightmares. A jumbled mass of body parts incorporating as much cow and horse as man, the Scarecrow’s (for this MUST be the scarecrow) considerable girth is topped by an idiot head that leers and drools like a grotesque baby. Its face is cruelly stitched, the lips sewn together. It is dressed in straw and dung-covered rags which give off the sickly sweet smell of decay. A trio of what appear to be carved pumpkins hang from cords on its belt, but a second glance reveals these to be horribly bloated human heads with a sick yellow tinge.

Its face cracks into a playful grin as it notices that the crouching rogue has spotted him. The giant scythe it grips in its hands flashes, as it barrels forward towards Jovik.

"Chewy bones! Skinny, chewy bones!" it offers in a voice that is at once pathetic and frightening.

It swings at Jovik with its great strength and surprising agility.






OOC: I don't have time tonight to make a battle map, but referring to the previous map, Jovik is at the square at door 3 (3rd door up), the Scarecrow is 1 square north of him. The rest of you are at the foot of the stairs all occupying the same square. This is not a surprise round (as there is no way this towering beast could surprise Jovik when he is alert).

Initiative and actions please.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2009)

Jovik recoils in horror at the monstrosity before him. He quickly heads back to the group.

[sblock]

Init
1d20+8=22

Move action back behind Jokad 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Not wanting to engage in melee with such a monsterous looking thing, Danth decides to call upon Sarenae for aid. "Guard me," he says to Jokad, stepping behind the warrior. Then he begins a prayer to summon forth a celestial creature to fight the abomination before them.


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 12

5' step behind Jokad, cast Monster Summoning III, summoning Celestial Bison

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]
*


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 3, 2009)

So startled by the create, so in awe of it, is Kael that he stumbles through his protective sorcery, almost failing the spell that puts a barrier of force about him and Mal.

OOC

I forgot to cast mage armor upon arriving at the place, my bad. So, I'll cast it now and justify my low init. 

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 14, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
Kael's Chr is currently 17-6=11
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level  6 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Sep 3, 2009)

OOC:  [sblock]Init 10 Roll Lookup hmm...

Here's a mess of rolls for you...
Roll Lookup

Jokad's intent is to let the beast come to him (delay) so he can get a full attack, and attack he does.  He is two-weapon fighting (finally doing what we discussed in the OC thread a while back).  He will try to put himself between t he creature and the others, hopefully flanking with Danth's Bison .  If flanking, he hit's AC 2 higher which may matter.

Sword - Hit AC 16 for 11 damage + 2 fire; Hit AC 12 for 12 damage + 6 fire
Kick (unarmed strike) - Hit AC 15 for 6 dmg[/sblock]


IC:  Jokad draws in a deep breath knowing his job is to hold the onrushing juggernaught .  He slides a step closer and crouches waiting as the floor boards shake with his ponderous charge.

His plan is risky and improvised.  Hoping to roll inside the giant blade he will kick out at the brute's knee and quickly follow it with two furious slashes of Whitefire at the exposed torso.   If he can do enough damage to keep it's attention he hopes Kael can figure out how to kill it.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

*OOC: Just a reminder that if the creature is evil, and you remain within 10' of Danth, you get a +2 to AC and +2 on Saves.*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 3, 2009)

Init Order: Jovik (22), Scarecrow (18), Danth (12), Jokad (10), Kael (6) (note: I am assuming Jovik is taking a "withdraw" action)

The scarecrow watches Jovik dart back and moves in careful pursuit of the rogue. Seeing his way blocked by the barbarian, the monster shrugs and offers up another nugget of nonsense as it swings its incredible scythe towards Jokad.

"More meat, less bone!"

Its mighty blade catches Jokad, just, but despite the Shoanti almost managing to dodge the blow, the shocking impact of the cold blade as it slices across him is terrible.

OOC: Hits (just, with +2 to AC for Magic Circle taken into account), for 22hp damage. link.

Danth finishes his summoning, the runes dancing like embers in the air as the spell completes. The celestial bison appears behind the scarecrow, but it seems, for now, unpeturbed by the creature.

"Yummy cow!!!!!"

Jokad, suffering from a horrendous wash of pain, misses badly with both attacks.

Kael, perhaps putting wisdom before valor, completes his protective castings.

OOC: Initiative and actions please. You are up against a mighty creature here!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 4, 2009)

"Kirashir!" Kael exclaims as a fiery ray issues forth from his outstretched hand, making its way for their monstrous foe.

OOC

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=12)
Scorching Ray (Ranged Touch Attack) and possible damage (1d20+5=24, 4d6=15)[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 14, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
Kael's Chr is currently 17-6=11
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level  5 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Sep 4, 2009)

Jokad grinds his teeth in pain as he collects himself for another pass with the hideous brute.  Blood flowed freely from his gashed left shoulder and he could feel it running down his arm making the grip on his shield slick.  His strength was still there but waning quickly.  Instinctively he knew he couldn't survive many more blows like that even with Sarenrae's help.

So be it.  He would buy his friends the time they needed and let the Gods decide his fate.  With a short oath to his forebears he resumes his attack unafraid of death.


[sblock] Init 11, (2) sword attacks  1st Hit AC 27 for 15 sword + 5 fire, 2nd Hit AC 15 for 8 sword + 4 fire
Roll Lookup [/sblock]

AC 21 (w/ magic circle) , HP 33/55


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Wanting nothing so much as to plunge _Crimson Dawn_ into the hideous abomination, Danth realizes that his first priority is keeping his companions alive. He leave it to his summoned ally to fight the beast, while he prays to Sarenae to heal Jokad's gashed shoulder.

As the healing power flows into the warrior, the white and silver bison lowers its head, and slashes its horns into the back of the enemy!


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 19

- Celestial Bison appears behind the scarecrow, flanking with Jokad. It attacks using Smite Evil.
- Danth drops Remove Paralysis to cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Jokad, healing 20 points of damage.

Celestial Bison Attack: 19 (with +2 from flanking)
Damage: 18

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.
Monster Summoning III, round 1 of 6

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13 
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage) 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 5, 2009)

Init Order: Scarecrow (20), Danth (19), Bison (19), Jokad (11), Kael, Jovik (no post as of yet, so assume last in round)

The scarecrow, seeing the pain on the face of the barbarian, seems more focused on finishing him off that worrying about some glorified holy cow behind him (and anyway, the cow will make a tasty snack later, he figures).

The whips his scythe with great skill. The first swoop catches Jokad behind his back, scooping his feet from under him and biting deep into the thighs. Jokad flips into the air, gritting his teeth against the incredible pain, bracing himself for impact, but he doesn't touch the ground. The second swipe from the scarecrow comes smashing upwards and catches the spinning Jokad hard across the chest and neck, spilling blood and revealing white bone beneath. Jokad, before he even slams into the ground, loses consciousness.

OOC: 2 hits, for a total of 41hp damage!!! Jokad at -8hp.

Wanting nothing so much as to plunge Crimson Dawn into the hideous abomination, Danth realizes that his first priority is keeping Jokad alive. He leave it to his summoned ally to fight the beast, while he prays to Sarenae to heal the young barbarian, who looks like he is close to death.

As the healing power flows into the warrior, the white and silver bison lowers its head, and slashes its horns into the back of the enemy!

The bison attacks next, showing its head hard into the scarecrow, but the scarecrow just lets the attack roll off him, unconcerned and unhurt (a miss).

Jokad flickers back to consciousness. Down for less than 5 seconds, but still disorientated. He realises he is hurt, and lying prone.

OOC: Jokad at 12hp after healing, and needs to pick up weapons and stand up again this round, so no attack.

Kael, knowing that battle is moving away from the party, with their stalwart meat shield down, steps forward bravely and places the palm of his right hand upon the scarecrow's hideous flesh.

"Kirashir!" Kael exclaims as a fiery ray issues forth from his outstretched hand, making its way for their monstrous foe. The burt of flame pulls a scream of rage from the Scarecrow as the fire scorches across its body.

OOC: Scarecrow at -15hp

OOC: Awaiting Jovik, but please all post your next round init and actions please, and for Jovik if you could post both this round actions and next round actions and init please.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 5, 2009)

Echoing the prior spell, an edge of steel in his voice, Kael blasts into the scarecrow with another ray of fiery devastation. Knowing full well the dangers, knowing full well that magic-users should stay away from melee range of foes, Kael adjusts his ground, holding it, as he attempts to protect his allies, and cast defensively.

Upon unspoken command, Kael's faithful companion, Mal makes to bite the monstrosity around the tendon of its ankles. Uncannily cunning, Mal uses the position of the summoned bison to gain advantage.

OOC

If possible to do so without provoking an AoO, Kael will move slightly (5-foot step) away from the foe, but still protecting his allies.

[sblock=Rolls]
Initiative (1d20+2=4)
Casting Defensively (DC 17) (1d20+10=13) - if I needed it to avoid threat of AoO
Concentration Check versus AoO (1d20+6=8) - if I provoked an AoO, which if I did then the spell was interupted
Scorching Ray (1d20+5=25, 4d6=12) - figures, roll a potential critical hit on an undead. It is undead, right? If it's not, hewligan would you roll the critical hit check for me. Thanks.
Bite Attack (1d20+4=18, 1d4+2=4)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Vitals, current]
AC 14, Touch 12, Flatfooted 14; Mal AC 21
HP 25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells Per Day, remaining]
0-level     6 of 6      
1st-level   5 of 6   
2nd-level  4 of 6
3rd-level  4 of 4     
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2009)

Jovik circles around behind the monstrosity and stabs at it.

[sblock]
Round 1
Init last
attack
1d20+9=17, 1d4+2+1d6=4 

Round 2
Init
1d20+8=9 
Good thing I have Imp Init 

Attack
1d20+11=17, 1d4+2+1d6=7 

I am assuming from the description this thing is undead or a contruct and thus immune to sneak attacks, but if not let me know 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

The summoned bison continues its attack, but even flanking with Mal is unable to damage the mighty abomination.

Danth moves slowly, awed by the power of the enemies strike. He again begs Sarenae for her healing, channeling that power into Jokad's wounded form.


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 05

- Celestial Bison attacks, flanking with Mal. 
- Danth casts Cure Moderate Wounds on Jokad, healing another 20 points of damage.

Celestial Bison Attack: 16 (with +2 from flanking)
Damage: 14

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.
Monster Summoning III, round 2 of 6

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13 
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage) 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Sep 8, 2009)

Jokad flickers back into consciousness amidst the feet of the hellish juggernaught.  Warm blood still flows freely from more wounds than he'd care to count but his head still remains on his shoulders and his limbs are intact.

The creature is momentarily distracted by Danth's glowing bison but not for long.  Jokad watches the bloated heads that hang from the creature's belt as he gropes blindly for Whitefire.  His calloused hand closes around the familiar hilt and he rolls back toward Danth and the others.  

Preparing to stand he knows his final seconds in Golarion may be upon him.  He would not go into the long night without taking a piece of this thing with him he vows.  He spits a copious glob of blood upon the cracked flagstones and calls upon the spirits of his ancestors.

He smiles grimly as Whitefire ignites once again.


OOC:  Lost round more or less for me.  Jokad grabs his weapon, stands and rages.  And waits to get pounded into jelly

AC 17, HPs 22/65


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

frostrune said:


> AC 17, HPs 22/65




*OOC: This will be 32/65 with the latest healing from Danth.*


----------



## frostrune (Sep 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: This will be 32/65 with the latest healing from Danth.*




Hmmm... actually if Danth healed Jokad of another 20 hp, he would be 42/65 (12 to start + 20 from Danth + 10 rage).

Also, AC is 19 w/ protection vs Evil


----------



## hewligan (Sep 8, 2009)

OOC: Previous Round

Jovik, seeing his large companion fall, circles around behind the monstrosity and stabs at it. His weapon bounces off the flesh of the creature, leaving little more than the slightest scratch. Jovik winces in frustration.

OOC: The creature is a construct (not undead)

Init Order: Jovik (9), Scarecrow (6), Danth (5), Kael (4), Jokad (recovering to standing)

Jovik tries again, lunging forward with even more power, but the 'thing' just elbows him away as if subconsciously batting away a fly.

The scarecrow grunts with pleasure to itself as the barbarian falls, and seems unconcerned as the young Shoanti staggers back to his feet. Instead his eyes fall upon the sorcerer who has caused it so much pain. It roars in mock anger at Kael, as if trying to frighten him the sheer hideousness of his face, and then swings into battle.

His attack is savage, the first massive swipe of the gigantic scythe cutting deep into Kael. He lets out an involuntary scream is the blood pulses from the chest wound. But then the scream is cut short. The scythe falls a second time, slicing so horrendously deep into Kael's gut that steam and ichor drip free. He turns pale, falls forward, and lies, very still, on the ground. A single whimper from Mal tells you all what you fear most.

*Kael is dead!*

OOC: Dead! And please note that I rolled randomly on a 1d5 to see who the scarecrow would target this round.

The death of Kael seems to take everyone by surprise, not least the scarecrow who looks absolutely delighted, if a little stunned.

"I deaded him. I DEADED HIM!" he hollers, turning his attention back to the group, a big smile creasing his face.

Danth, perhaps wisely, decides that now is the time to heal Jokad and get the barbarian back into the fray as quickly as possible.

The bison rushes, but is pushed aside angrily by the Scarecrow.

Jokad flickers back into consciousness amidst the feet of the hellish juggernaught just in time to watch Kael fall. Warm blood still flows freely from more wounds than he'd care to count but his head still remains on his shoulders and his limbs are intact.

The creature is momentarily distracted by Danth's glowing bison but not for long. Jokad watches the bloated heads that hang from the creature's belt as he gropes blindly for Whitefire. His calloused hand closes around the familiar hilt and he rolls back toward Danth and the others. 

Preparing to stand he knows his final seconds in Golarion may be upon him. He would not go into the long night without taking a piece of this thing with him he vows. He spits a copious glob of blood upon the cracked flagstones and calls upon the spirits of his ancestors. He will avenge Kael!!!

He smiles grimly as Whitefire ignites once again.

OOC: Initiatives and actions please. It is an AC20 to hit, in case that changes your tactics at all.

Friadoc may still roleplay Mal for the time being.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 8, 2009)

OOC: Regarding Kael's Death

Don't be disheartened. This is one of THE hardest encounters in the adventure, AND this is a Paizo adventure (read: notoriously hard), and this is the first party death we have had so far in almost 2 years of play. Also, we are in a major city at the moment, so if SOMEONE survives the fight, he should be able to summon help and organise some form of raise or resurrection (albeit you may have to raise some cash by selling kit).

I am sure that in a matter of a few more days of posting we will be able to get Kael back up and running.

Unless you all die, of course!!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2009)

Enraged at the feeling of loss, at his mental calls to his master going unanswered on a level that he has never felt before, Mal throws himself at the slayer of Kael. However, with such ferocity comes a price, and Mal's vicious bites find no purchase in the constructs form.

OOC

Initiative (1d20+3=7)
Bite attack (1d20+4=9, 1d4+1=3)

Just a quick affirmation folks: I'm okay with Kael's fall, whether he can be revived or not, and I just consider us lucky in that it took this long for a fall to happen. It's a good game with good folks and I'm okay, even if I've got to make a new PC. 

Cool?

Also, I agree with Hewligan's choice, since if you don't roll fairly, why bother rolling. No harm, no foul.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 9, 2009)

OOC:  Well Friadoc I'm about to join you in a blaze of glory...

Jokad is raging and using PWR AT 2

Roll Lookup
Init 20, 1st AT Hit AC 21 (w/ flank) for 16 sword + 6 fire; 2nd AT Hit AC 23 (w/ flank) for 17 sword + 6 fire

should be a total of 2 hits for 45 damage


IC:  Jokad bristles when he hears Mals whimper.  He doesn't need to look over to understand what it means.  He nostrils flare further as he stares daggers at the monstrosity.  With a flick of his blood soaked forearm and wrist he casts his shield aside and holds Whitefire in a mighty two-hand grip.  

Without looking back at Danth or Jovik he barks, "Get help.  I will do all I can."

And then he lunges into the monstrosity delivering two thunderous cuts that would have felled small trees.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Danth's summoned bison rushes forward to gore the Scarecrow, but slips in Kael's blood, sliding to one knee and completely missing its target.

Not about to leave his companion to face this monstrousity alone, Danth stays behind Jokad, in a position to deliver further healing if necessary. Pulling out the stops, Danth calls upon Sarenae to smite their foe down with her shining might!


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 10

- Celestial Bison attacks, flanking with Mal and/or Jokad. 
- Danth casts Deific Vengeance on Scarecrow, inflicting 13 points of damage. Scarecrow can make a WILL save vrs DC 16 for half damage.

Celestial Bison Attack:  NATURAL 1 (with +2 from flanking)
Damage: 11

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.
Monster Summoning III, round 3 of 6

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp) 
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13 
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage) 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10 
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1 
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4 
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5 
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]*

[sblock=Deific Vengeance]
Conjuration (Summoning)
Level: Cleric 2
Casting Time: 1 Standard Action
Range: Close (25' +5' per 2 levels)
Target: One Creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will half
Spell Resistance: Yes

Spell inflicts 1d6 damage per two caster levels (max5d6), or 1d6 per caster level if the target is undead (max 10d6). The attack automatically hits. A successful will save reduces damage to half. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Sep 9, 2009)

Init Order: Jokad (20), Scarecrow (11), Danth (10), Mal (7), Jovik (no roll, so last)

Kael has fallen, and with him the party have suffered their first real taste of the danger that is inherent in what they do. Jovik thinks briefly of the pain it would cause to his mother if he were to die in some hell-hole like this. Danth offers the briefest of prayers, but fixes his mind on the fact that Kael is going to be snatched back from the boatman long before he reaches the domain of his own personal God. Jokad, well Jokad doesn't really do reflection in times like these. Jokad does fury.

Jokad bristles when he hears Mals whimper. He doesn't need to look over to understand what it means. He nostrils flare further as he stares daggers at the monstrosity. With a flick of his blood soaked forearm and wrist he casts his shield aside and holds Whitefire in a mighty two-hand grip. 

Without looking back at Danth or Jovik he barks, "Get help. I will do all I can."

And then he lunges into the monstrosity delivering two thunderous cuts that would have felled small trees.

The scarecrow is rocked by the fury of the blows, the wounds they have opened revealing a confused mass of raw tissue and ligament underneath the thick layer of leathery flesh. It bellows in rage and pain as a deep, ragged cut across its belly still smolders with the magic of Whitefire.

It is hurt, and for the first time Jokad senses fear in its eyes. It turns from him and tries to flee towards the door of the tower.

"The burning hurts!" It hollers in its half childish-half guttural voice.

Danth, sensing a rare opening, calls down the might of his Goddess and sends a stunning ray of bright light that surges into the body of the Scarecrow, making his myriad of veins and stitchwork stand out in bright contrast for the briefest of moments. The creature yells in extreme pain as the spell powers through him, but somehow, it still manages to stumble towards the exit.

OOC: Scarecrow is now at -76hp. Please roll for any AoO, if available, and I need Jovik's attack. Otherwise, please roll for next round.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

The summoned bison, recovering from its slip, senses an opening as the scarecrow flees, and rams its horns into the abomination with tremendous force!

*Attack of Opportunity vrs Scarecrow!

Attack: 20
Damage: 16

Finally! A hit!*


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 9, 2009)

Mal is torn between concern for revenge and concern for his fallen master and the distraction shows as the scarecrow flees.

OOC

AoO (1d20+4=8, 1d4+1=2) - epic miss-ery.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Without looking back at Danth or Jovik he barks, "Get help. I will do all I can."




Jovik gives Jokad a grim smile "Not on your life Shoanti" replies the young man. The pain of losing his friend is great and Jovik focuses that fear and hurt and anger into his weapon. Goblin Hook crackles with ice as Jovik plunges the blade deeply into the creature.

[sblock]
Round 3
Attack
1d20+9=20, 1d4+2+1d6=12

AoO
1d20+9=11, 1d4+2+1d6=12



Round 4
Init
1d20+8=27


Attack

1d20+9=29, 1d4+2+1d6=7

Woot, Natural 20. Too bad you can't crit these things

Moving with lightning speed, Jovik follows the creature, determined to get his revenge.


[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Sep 10, 2009)

As the Scarecrow tries to leave, everyone at once pounces into action, as if sensing that a real opportunity exists to end this fight. Mal lunges, the bison charges, Jovik thrusts his blades at its retreating back.

Impact is made, blades bury deep, the thing tenses, stops, curves its back a little as if trying to shrug off the pain, but then it stays frozen like that for just long enough to make it clear to all that it is about to drop. The bison doesn't give it a chance to slip to the ground, instead catching its body at the base of its back and flipping the heavy mass of pieced-together flesh into the air.

The scarecrow pirouettes four feet into the air. Its weapon slips from its now lifeless hand. The bison runs on, turns, steam snorting from its nostrils. The thing hits the ground. Jovik walks to the corpse and leans over it for a second. Its eyes have lost their life. Its mouth lolls open and its long, misshapen tongue flops out.

It is dead, and beside it the body of Kael lies still too.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2009)

Jovik walks over to Kael and kneels beside him. He looks plaintively up at Danth "You can heal him right Danth?" the youth asks with tears in his eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Danth kneels at Kael's side, trying to heal the fallen sorceror. After several moments, he looks up at Jovik and Jokad, and sadly shakes his head. "I am afraid he is beyond my power to heal." He raises his head further, craning his neck to look up higher in the tower. "And there is one here who will pay for this."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 10, 2009)

Jokad says nothing.

His chest still heaving and blood still flowly slickly down his battered torso and arms.  His eyes bulging and veins popping; he seems about to explode.

For the briefest of moments he is as still as a statue; a primordial God of Wrath.  Then the audible clink of metal bouncing off stone preceeds a burst of violent motion.  

You all perceive he has dropped Whitefire and wrenched the corpse of the monster off the ground with a nearly superhuman thrust of arms, back, and legs.  He staggers a few steps forward with the ponderous weight before slamming the body to the ground with a wet smack.  

He stares at it a moment before his knees buckle and he too falls forward; physically and emotionally spent.  Wearily he raises his head to make eye contact with Danth.  The sadness only confirms what he already knows.  

"What do we do now?" he wonders.


OOC:  I used a bit of poetic license here Hew, hope you don't mind.  While raging Jokad could lift a little over 500 lbs above his head and twice that much (1000 lbs) off the ground.  I don't know how much that thing wweighs but I hope I didn't break too many rules.

Jokad's rage is now spent and he loses the 10 hps he gained from the CON boost.  He is at 32/55.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

"Now, we finish this. If we pull back now, no doubt our enemy will flee. She had thought this..." the cleric points at the bulk of the dead abomination "...would stop us." He shakes his head, and closes his fallen companions eyes before standing. Danth moves over to Jokad to inspect the warrior's wounds.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2009)

Jovik hears Danth's words hollowly. He bends and closes Kael's eyes and kisses his brow. He starts to stand and has a moment of clarity. He pulls out a golden key from around his neck and touches it to Kael's chest. He tucks the key away again and stands. He moves over to Jokad and helps the Shoanti to his feet. "We owe it to Kael. We must survive, we must persevere, we must endure. Together."

OOC: Cast Gentle Repose on Kael.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 10, 2009)

While the humans discuss and weigh their options, blanketed in emotions along the anger to sadness gradient, Kael's familiar Mal checks the slain construct for any signs of life, even after the Shoanti's impressive display. Once it is sure that the thing is down, marked by a huff through the canine's snout, Mal moves over to his master's side and takes up a watch.

At first the companion simple stands by his master, ears active with each sound, dissecting whether it should be of concern or not. Then he sits down upon his haunches, still physically wary, in addition to mentally so. Inch by inch, hair by hair, Mal moves until his head and neck rest across Kael's chest and it is evident that the animal will wait with his fallen friend.

While physically looking to be relaxed, it is obvious from the movement of his ears, only moving when needed, that the dog is mentally alert, yet feeling the need to comfort his master who is, for now or forever, beyond knowing that comfort.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 11, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik hears Danth's words hollowly. He bends and closes Kael's eyes and kisses his brow. He starts to stand and has a moment of clarity. He pulls out a golden key from around his neck and touches it to Kael's chest. He tucks the key away again and stands. He moves over to Jokad and helps the Shoanti to his feet. "We owe it to Kael. We must survive, we must persevere, we must endure. Together."




Jokad stifles a groan as he lets Jovik help him to his feet.  He nods solemnly and says, "I am ready," though he clearly does not look it.  His breastplate has taken a horrendous beating and he is covered in enough blood for any two men.  His jaw and neck are already purpling and his left arm still sports an angry weeping wound that Danth's magic could only partly close.

Still he moves off to collect his discarded sword and shield and readies himself for the next inevitable fight.

Girded once again you see a hint of softening in his storm gray eyes as he looks upon Mal guarding his master.  

Pain could be turned to anger, anger to strength, and strength used to punish....


AC 19 (21 vs evil), HPs 32/55


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

As the celestial bison melts away into silvery-white mist, released back to its home plane, Danth sends the healing power of Sarenae into his warrior companion. "Now, we are ready. Lead on, Jokad."


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Drop Bless for Cure Light Wounds on Jokad, healing:8 points of damage
Cast Cure Light Wounds on Jokad, healing: 11 points of damage

19 total points healed on Jokad, bringing him to 51/55.

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Sep 11, 2009)

Jokad breathes deeply as the healing warmth of Sarenrae flows through him closing his wounds and washing away the pain from his very near encounter with death.  He need only look down at his battered breastplate and blood-soaked clothing to see just how close he came.  He need only look over to the cloak covered form of his friend to be reminded of the razor thin difference between them.

The hulking youth shakes his head sadly as he stretches his mended limbs.  

Anger was burning in his breast.

It was time to hunt.

At Danth's urging to lead, he draws his sword and deliberately moves toward the ancient staircase.  Whatever lurked above would be better served to leap from the crumbling heights than face the pain promised on the faces of the three remaining heroes.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2009)

With one last look and a shudder at the monstrosity, Jovik falls in behind Danth.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Danth follows after the Shoanti, hoping that the three of them weren't getting in over their heads as they make their way up the ancient stairs.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 13, 2009)

OOC: Thanks for the excellent IC postings! Friadoc - please have a break for a week or so and I will PM you when the final encounter is over.

IC:

The inner wall of this vast space is traversed by a winding wooden stairway supported by an intricate network of wooden beams but lacking, at many stretches, a handrail or other enclosure. In certain places, two or even three stairs at a time are partially missing or gone altogether.

This stairwell looks treacherous. The rotting wood creaks and groans with every step. Two steps up, and Jokad changes his mind about leading, slowly stepping back and letting Jovik lead the way. The shoanti watches the young rogue move with caution, examining each step, testing his weight against each one, but still, somehow, moving with some speed.

The climb is long, and about halfway up, still some 70 feet or so from the four giant bells that hang ominously above, Jovik waves with his right hand for you all to brace against the wall. Danth catches a glimpse of the long way back down, and the sheer fall that awaits anyone that plunges over the edge or finds a step giving way.

What is it that Jovik has heard or noticed? He turns and whispers...

"A noise, far above, like a rope being cut"

And as he communicates this you all hear a sharp, sudden SNAP, almost like snapping wood, although in the fraction of a second it takes to work out what caused it you can see the southern-most bell far above twist and pitch and it rolls free. You see two creatures, faceless things, clinging to the bell as it starts its descent.

BONG

The bell hits a section of the wall far above, still forty or so feet above you. It sends a shower of loose bricks flying. One of the two figures that was on the bell hits the wall with a wet crunch and then falls straight down, smashing through two steps and continuing a slow death spiral. The other figure spins out wildly into the air, grabbing onto the massive bell as it spins towards you all. A scream of fear rips from the throat of the creature that is still holding on.

Far above, where the rope was cut, you can see a third figure, again, a faceless monstrosity, staring down towards you, a knife in its hand. These must be the faceless ones that Ironbriar warned you of. He said there were three. Their attempt to spring a trap on you appears to have back-fired on them!

The bell, however, continues to clatter towards you, sending showers of stone,  dust, and wood down after it. It chimes each time it makes contact.

It is heading STRAIGHT towards you.

OOC: I need a REFLEX save from everyone. Please note that failing it is not the necessarily the end, as the bell will randomly target a number of you, potentially missing all three, but I want the saves ready ahead of time.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Danth can only thank his youth and the quickness he learned growing up on the streets of Magnimar for preparing him for situations such as this. He drops into a crouch, ready to spring out of the bell's path with perfect timing.


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Reflex Save: 22

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2009)

Jovik's keen ears aid him in nimblely jumps around the steps as the bell falls.

[sblock]
Ref save
1d20+10=24 
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Sep 14, 2009)

OOC:  Woo Hoo!!   REF Save  = 20!
Roll Lookup


IC:  Jokad grits his teeth and drops into a crouch.  The stairs offer little opportunity to dodge but he would pray to Gozreh for a bit of luck.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 14, 2009)

*The Bell*

Jokad grits his teeth and drops into a crouch. The stairs offer little opportunity to dodge but he would pray to Gozreh for a bit of luck. The bell was heading straight for him, and then, as if in a half blink, it was upon him.

He dived, instinctively. He dived forward.

Jovik, ahead by a few steps saw the giant metal structure thud the wall mere feet above them and then move with such speed that it ripped a massive rent in the wall and stairs just three steps below where he was standing, just ... exactly where Jokad had been.

The thing clinging to the bell had somehow become lodged, half smeared, a tangle of bones and rendered flesh, into the gash in the wall. The air outside was cold. Jovik thought it strange that he should notice this, now.

Danth, flinched at the speed of things. Flinched back, and turned his shoulder. He felt the suction of the great bell as it moved past. It seemed to brush against him, almost a caress as it passed. And in its passing, it left a dangerous hole in the stairs, upon which Danth was standing perilously.

He looked up. Six steps ahead ... except there were now no steps, stood Jovik. His mouth was open wide, his eyes staring with shock. Jokad was gone.

And then Danth saw him.

The shoanti was swinging backwards into view, his arms stretched and straining as the weight of his body coupled with the momentum from his last minute dive, send him swinging freely. He was dangling from the step upon which Jovik stood. His fingers were perilously clasping the shattered wood.

Jovik, seeing Danth stare, looked down. Jokad was dangling above 120 feet of open air.

Jovik tried to move to help, but the step creaked ominously. He tried to kneel again, but the groan from the wood was too much. His weight, coupled with the weight of Jokad, was going to send them both down to their deaths. Jovik stepped back onto the step above.

"I cannot help!" he shouted.

The response from Jokad was a curse that would make even a fish-wife blush.

But the big man did not fancy the fall to the floor below. If he was going to join Kael in honourable death, he would do it in battle, not by falling. He gritted his teeth, and with great effort slowly swung one arm over the step. With his elbow and forearm now offering him some leverage, he stilled his swing, and then grabbed with the other arm for the step above. Jovik moved back again. And suddenly Jokad was up, his chest first, then one knee, and then he was crouched upon the step. He smiled. And then he noticed the thing moving with speed down the steps towards them.

OOC: Danth - you are separated only by a 6 step gap, which isn't actually that far on these shallow steps, and you can easily jump it, but you need to wait until Jokad and Jovik free the space. Also, the last remaining faceless stalker is coming down the stairs to meet you. It will arrive next round.

Actions and inits please, and single file only with Jovik currently at the front (although you can shift positions in time if you both decide, but at the expense of a -5 to initiative given the care that would be required).


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2009)

Jovik looks between danth across the gap and the oncoming faceless stalker. Finally he decides to face the oncoming threat head on to also give Danth some room to jump and Jokad room to stand. Jovik draws Goblin Hook and heads up the stairs. As the Stalker gets close, Jovik pretends to lose his footing and almost fall over the edge. But it is merely a ruse as Jovik twists at the last moment and ducks under the guard of the stalker and drives Goblin Hook into it's gut.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=24

Feint (Bluff)
1d20+11=31

Attack
1d20+9=18, 1d4+2+1d6=9

Sneak Attack (if needed and with that roll it better be  )
3d6=9

Total damage 18 points

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Sep 15, 2009)

With no small ammount of cursing and sweat, Jokad finally pulls himself over the lip of the fast crumbling step.  His breath is fast and his face is pale.  

As he watches Jovik advance up the steps to meet their would-be killer, he briefly laments the loss of his sword into the tumble far below.  So be it.  As he stands he swiftly pulls a throwing axe from his belt and hurls it at the faceless foe bearing down on them.


OOC: Roll Lookup
INIT 9, Hit AC 27 for 8 hp damage

Probably will lose this axe too.  Still got my original battleaxe though


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

Danth sheaths his blade and backs down the stairs a bit as his companions clear the way, so that he can make a running jump at the gap. With a swift prayer to Sarenae for protection and guidance, Danth rushes back toward the gap, leaping with all the strength his legs can muster.


*Initiative: 6

Cast guidance for a +1 bonus if a jump check is actually required to clear the hole.*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 15, 2009)

OOC: Init Order - Jovik (24), Faceless Stalker (11), Jokad (9), Danth (6)

Jovik looks between danth across the gap and the oncoming faceless stalker. Finally he decides to face the oncoming threat head on to also give Danth some room to jump and Jokad room to stand. Jovik draws Goblin Hook and heads up the stairs. As the Stalker gets close, Jovik pretends to lose his footing and almost fall over the edge. But it is merely a ruse as Jovik twists at the last moment and ducks under the guard of the stalker and drives Goblin Hook into it's gut.

OOC: He failed his sense motive check and thus the feint was successful. -18hp to faceless stalker.

The creature, a faceless hulk of marred bronzed flesh, slams forward hard into Jovik, causing him to hit the wall with incredible jarring force. Jovik feels the air push from his gut, and a wall of pain surge through him, but somehow he maintains his footing.

OOC: hits for 9hp damage.

With no small ammount of cursing and sweat, Jokad finally pulls himself over the lip of the fast crumbling step. His breath is fast and his face is pale. 

As he watches Jovik advance up the steps to meet their would-be killer, he briefly laments the loss of his sword into the tumble far below. So be it. As he stands he swiftly pulls a throwing axe from his belt and hurls it at the faceless foe bearing down on them.

OOC: Another 8hp damage to the faceless stalker, so now at -27hp

Danth sheaths his blade and backs down the stairs a bit as his companions clear the way, so that he can make a running jump at the gap. With a swift prayer to Sarenae for protection and guidance, Danth rushes back toward the gap, leaping with all the strength his legs can muster. He makes the jump easily, landing softly on the other side. His heart, however, feels like it is in his throat.

OOC: no need for guidance!

Inits and actions please.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2009)

Jovik launches himself off the wall using the momentum to drive Goblin Hook dep into the monster again.

[sblock]

Init
1d20+8=11

Feint
1d20+11=17

Attack
1d20+9=29, 1d4+2+1d6=8

Crit confirm
1d20+9=18

Sneak Attack
3d6=10

So crit (yeah!) 16 points of damage or if the feint succeeded 26 points! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

*OOC: I assume only single file on the stairs, right?*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I assume only single file on the stairs, right?*




Absolutely. Very narrow!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

Danth again draws _Crimson Dawn_, but unable to maneuver to attack the Faceless Stalker or to get into a position to heal Jovik, there is little for the cleric to do but wait.

*Delay Action*


----------



## frostrune (Sep 16, 2009)

Jokad deliberately draws his old battle axe and waits for his opportunity to strike.  Jovik seems to have things under control so he spares a glance upward to scan the bells chamber looking for any further surprises.


OOC:  Init 8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2254968/
Basically delay anyway.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 17, 2009)

OOC Init order: Faceless Stalker (19), Jovik (11), everyone else is delaying

OOC: Hit for 9hp damage, possible crit ..., crit fail - 9hp to Jovik

The faceless creature lowers itself again and slams with great force into Jovik. THere is a horrid crunching, as Jovik slams hard into the wall. The air is driven from his lungs, and once again he is left gasping in pain.

OOC: Jovik has suffered 18hp damage in total in this fight. If he is still alive, then the following text applies. If not, he is unconscious and Jokad can attack.

Jovik launches himself off the wall using the momentum to drive Goblin Hook dep into the monster again. The failed-fisherman cuts fast and deep at the creature before him, feeling his blade gain purchase under the rib cage and then, more in fury that in any actual strength, he drives this home, cutting up hard and feeling the entire breastplate of the monster give. Its chest pops open, and black entrails slip over Jovik's fingers. He pulls his hands back quickly, and watches the creature pitch over the edge of the stairs and all silently to the floor far below. It lands some distance from Mal and Kael, but you can still hear Mal's bark of displeasure, followed by a low growl.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

*OOC: Looks like Jovik has 26 hit points, so he is down to 8.*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Danth shoulders past Jokad, to tend to Jovik's serious wounds. "Hold still now, you've dealt with him..." After taking a moment to examine the wounds, the young cleric calls upon Sarenae's power to heal his companions wounds. Jovik feels the warmth of the Dawnflower flow into his body, and moments later he is almost completely restored.

Danth glances at his two companions. "My power for the day is nearly spent. I have a few of Sarenae's blessing's left...let us hope that our enemy doesn't have too many surprises left in store for us."


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Drop Bless AND Shield of Faith for two Cure Light Wounds. Total damage healed to Jovik: 17 points of damage

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2009)

Jovik looks up at Danth with a groggy smile. "I could have taken the other two as well"  he says with a grin. He turns to Jokad. "Ok, I took my turn, you get the next one" he jokes. But after Danth's healing his normal bravado returns and Jovik continues his lead up the stairs.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 18, 2009)

Jokad cautiously peeks over the edge looking for the crumpled form of their faceless adversary far below.  Yep, there was his throwing axe.  Whitefire was nowhere to be seen.  He winced thinking his magnificent blade might be shattered beneath the giant bell.  So be it he shrugged.

He stepped back from the edge carefully replacing his old battle axe and shield and drawing his powerful bow... at least until they reach more stable ground above.

He only half-hears Danth and Jovik talking but when he looks back he sees Jovik is looking hale again.  He smiles at his friend's back as he enthusiastically takes up the lead again.  Jokad follows cautiously his eyes searching the darkness above for the next threat he was certain to come.  Not even a deaf man could have failed to notice the clangor and destruction caused by the falling bell.  Hell, half the shadow district was probably gathering outside right now. 

If anything yet awaited above, it knew we were coming.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 18, 2009)

You continue the careful navigation of the steps. They creak a lot, and of course there are a few gaping holes along the route where the bell struck, but the stairs do hold remarkably well, and that would make sense given than Justice Ironbriar appears to have been a regular visitor here.

You soon reach the bell section. Three immense brass bells hang from timbers here, affixed by rusting lengths of chain and thick ropes (there is space for 4, but one was obviously cut loose and sent crashing).

Above the bells are immense gears and clockworks, although they seem both rusted and scavenged, as if many of the smaller components are missing entirely. The rickety wooden stairs wind up and around them but don’t quite reach the ceiling above, coming to an end at an opening in the wall. Here, the stairs continue up the exterior of the tower to a room that must lie just beyond the ceiling directly above the bells.

You take a look at the Shadow district far below, and realise how exposed and unprotected you just are out here. Hugging tight to the wall, you move onwards quickly into the next room that is, thankfully, back inside the structure through another broken hole in the wall.

The room turns out to be a small rookery. A timber cabinet with a mesh door sits against the southern wall of this room, while a boarded-up door stands in the wall to the east.

OOC: I can move things on, but if you want to do any prep, or searches, or other tasks, now is the time....


----------



## frostrune (Sep 18, 2009)

OOC:  Hewligan - are there any obvious trails through the dust and debris on the floor here?  Do the stairs keep going up or do we have to pass through this room to continue?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Danth moves cautiously to inspect the timber and mesh cabinet.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2009)

Jovik gazes out the broken tower awed by the view. There was no structure this tall in Sandpoint that would have offered such a view. But now was not the time for sight seeing, as the others looked about the room Jovik watched the door to the stairs, alert for the next danger that they all knew was next.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 20, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Hewligan - are there any obvious trails through the dust and debris on the floor here?  Do the stairs keep going up or do we have to pass through this room to continue?




There is another door at the end of this room. The stairs have ended.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 20, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Hewligan - are there any obvious trails through the dust and debris on the floor here?  Do the stairs keep going up or do we have to pass through this room to continue?




There is another door at the end of this room. The stairs have ended. There is dust and grime, rust and even the odd bird nest in the gears, and much dust and rain damage on the wooden floors, but the path between the entrance and the far door has clearly been well walked.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 20, 2009)

The mesh cabinet has a single messenger raven inside. It looks healthy and well cared for. It cocks its head to one side to observe you.

OOC: Any other actions, or do you want to move on?


----------



## frostrune (Sep 21, 2009)

Jokad quickly surveys the scene and moves across the floor to cover the only visbile exit (the door).  He waits listening while the others search or join him.


Roll Lookup
Listen check = 24

He reverts to carrying his axe and shield now that they are no longer single file on the stairs.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 21, 2009)

There is a noise. Movement. It is not much, perhaps 1 person, and it quickly stops. but there is something inside.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 21, 2009)

Jokad frantically waves to silently get his friends attention.  he then points to his ear, then holds up 1 finger, then points to the door.

He then checks the door to see how it opens (swing into the current room or out) and tests to see if it is locked (he does not open it though).


----------



## hewligan (Sep 22, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Jokad frantically waves to silently get his friends attention.  he then points to his ear, then holds up 1 finger, then points to the door.
> 
> He then checks the door to see how it opens (swing into the current room or out) and tests to see if it is locked (he does not open it though).




Unlocked, opens into the next room.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

Danth readies his shield and scimitar, and moves into position to support Jokad when the warrior goes through the door.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you want to go through?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

*OOC: Danth is all for going through, but waits for Jokad to lead the way.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2009)

Jovik heads to the door and holds a finger up to his lips. He steps carefully and quietly around Jokad. As Jovik makes his way up the stairs, Jokad and Danth can only hear the sound of their own breathing and the creaking of the tower. Jovik steals up the stairs so quietly it makes a shadow seem loud.

[sblock]

Move silently
1d20+11=31

Natural 20 deserved some exposition 

Jovik pauses halfway up or if he sees anything (like another door) to listen
Listen
1d20+8=26

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Sep 23, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Danth readies his shield and scimitar, and moves into position to support Jokad when the warrior goes through the door.




When his friends gather near you see the Shoanti draw in a great breath then nod once.

He then explodes into motion, throwing open the door and leading his way through with his shield held high and ready for any ambush.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for the delay at such a crucial time. I had gastroenteritis yesterday, and had my wisdom teeth removed today. I am a bit doped up at the moment, so I will post properly tomorrow.

SORRY!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

*OOC: No worries, Hewligan. FYI...I am driving to Vegas for a few days tomorrow. I'll be back Monday night. I should have internet access, but just wanted to let you know if case you don't see a post from me.*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2009)

OOC: Ow. Yes please take it easy Hew. We'll be here when you feel up to it.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 25, 2009)

Jokad burst into the room, shield held high, and his trusty battle axe pulled back in his right hand, ready to strike.

Jovik and Danth follow him into the room, ready for danger.

Danger is waiting.

The room is a large space, taking up the entirety of the available area at this level. There are no more stairs here, and the floor looks well boarded and reasonably safe.

All around the room, blocking certain areas, is a convoluted mass of rusted old gears and similar equipment that once powered the clockworks. They are so long water and age damaged as to have fused and softened into one mass of flaking metal.

In the centre of the room stands your enemy, a terrible sight. With the upper body of a woman, buy the lower body of a snake, and with a horrific mask upon her face, she stands ready for you. She grips a serrated spear in her hands, and sways gently as if ready to pounce.

Above her, the roof is broken and thin, weak light pours in.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC: init and actions please.

Here is a picture of the lady (from the Pathfinder miniature):


----------



## frostrune (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC:  Hew - invisible castle isn't working at the moment and I may not get another chance to post for a day or two.  My strategies below.  Feel free to roll the dice for me.

[sblock]Initiative could make a big difference in my actions (Jokad is +2).  If I were to beat her and catch her 'flatfooted' I would probably drop my shield and swing my axe with two-hands, RAGE + PWR AT 4, charge, and try for a sunder attack on her weapon (+10 to hit, dmg 1d8+17); an all or nothing proposition.

If she beats me in initiative, then I assume she will close with me and I will RAGE and just go full attack (+12/+7 to hit; 1d8+6 dmg per strike).[/sblock]

IC:  "You've much to answer for demon!!  Your reign of terror stops here!!"

AC 19 w/ shield, 17 w/o; HP 62/65 (stats with rage)


----------



## hewligan (Sep 26, 2009)

OOC: Just a warning from me too: my MacBook Pro is dying. It has been dying for a few months now, but over the last week it is getting terminal. Overheating, graphic glitches, freezes. It makes posting very difficult, as last night's post took 3 attempts to complete without a crash. I do have access at work, so I can always post during my lunch hour, but it may delay things a little.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2009)

Jovik heads in quickly along with Jokad, determined to end this fight quickly. One for breif moment he wondered why this terrifying creature did not frighten him. Maybe he had been hanging around Jokad too much. Rather the parade of horrific things of late had accustomed him to expect the bizarre now. Jovik struck at the creature, Goblin Hook shimmering with ice in the dim light

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=21

Attack
1d20+9=26, 1d4+2+1d6=6

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Sep 27, 2009)

Init Order: Xanesha (22), Jovik (21), Danth and Jokad still to post rolls.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2009)

Danth calls upon the power of his diety, and attempts to insinuate his will upon their foe in order to cause her to drop her weapon. "DROP!" he commands.


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 13
Cast command, using DROP to command her to drop her spear. Will save vrs DC14.

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Sep 28, 2009)

OOC:  Init 19, I guess she goes first...
Roll Lookup

Hewligan you may want to figure out her actions before reading this.  Game changing round depending on what she does.  I'll let you add the descriptive text if this actually works.

[sblock]This is an all or nothing fight for him.  He figures she can pound through his feeble armor.  Danth is tapped on healing.  He needs to hit first and hit harder.

Assuming she closes to melee (and doesn't put me on the deck before I can swing), Jokad will drop his shield to fight two-handed, RAGE, PWR AT 4, take a 5' step as necessary and take a full attack.  

WHOA!!!  2 potential crit hits!!
Roll Lookup
Hit AC 30 for 18 dmg, hit AC 24 for 23 dmg

Now for confirming rolls...

Roll Lookup
BOOM!  1st confirm hits AC 17 for 43 dmg more, 2nd confirm (auto hit - another 20) for 39 dmg

OK, so if this full AT actually goes off Jokad does either 80 or 123 hp of damage in two swings.  WOW for PWR AT and criticals!![/sblock]

AC 17, 62/65


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Init Order: Xanesha (22), Jovik (21), Danth and Jokad still to post rolls.






OOC: Since she is going first, if she closes can Jovik feint to get his sneak attack?


----------



## hewligan (Sep 28, 2009)

Init Order: Xanesha (22), Jovik (21), Jokad (19), Danth (13)

OOC: Frostrune - the adventure lists what she does in round 1 and 2, so easy enough just to follow that.

The demon thing before you laughs. Her laugh is cold, without a hit of humour in it.

"Little boys running around trying to be heroes? Very charming!"

The eyes behind her mask are not visible, but she seems to settle on Jokad for a second.

"I could have made a cute little thing like you a muse ... a blunt instrument perhaps, but a pretty one."

She hisses, at once seeming snake-like, and appears to activate something from a medallion around her neck, and with a strange, hissing tongue, casts some spell. Neither of the effects are visible to you.

The large eye gems of the mask start to glow green, as she continues to hiss.

"Eeny meeny miny mo...."

-----

Jovik heads in quickly along with Jokad, determined to end this fight quickly. One for breif moment he wondered why this terrifying creature did not frighten him. Maybe he had been hanging around Jokad too much. Rather the parade of horrific things of late had accustomed him to expect the bizarre now. Jovik struck at the creature, Goblin Hook shimmering with ice in the dim light.

He hits her, and almost thinks his true strike is going to skim off her hardenened scales, but at the last moment it finds some purchase and scratches a thin line of blood in her side. She swipes in anger at him.

OOC: -6hp to Xanesha.

Jokad surges forward, deciding to strike with the fury of his gods, his ancestors, and his trusty old battle axe. And by god does he hit her.

OOC: He has to move action to reach, so only the first attack counts. Also, the second attack wouldn't have hit anyway, so no difference in actual result.

The snake lady tries to dark quickly from his falling blade, and she is quick. Quicker than anything Jokad has seen before. But he is a hardened warrior, and although she is about to slip off his attack he turns it and connects with savage force.

She screams. He has hurt her!

OOC: -61hp from this attack, for a total now of -67hp to Xanesha

Danth, hoping to turn the fight by using his divine powers, tries to force her to drop her weapon with a command. She simply ignores him.

OOC: a ridiculously easy save - you need to do better than a DC14 to beat this major piece of evil mama!

OOC: End of round 1. Round 2 actions and inits please - and Xanesha will be getting serious this round. Note - due to move into position last round, flanking is allowed this round.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 29, 2009)

OOC:  Cool.  I'm happy with the resolution.  It's not often you get to throw down a nasty crit and that is fun but at the same time taking out the BBEG without breaking sweat can be a little anti-climactic.

Sticking with the same basic plan here: RAGE, PWR AT 4, full attack action
INIT 7, 1st AT hit AC 25 for 21 dmg, 2nd AT hit AC 23 for 20 dmg
Roll Lookup


IC:  Jokad exults in savage glee over the massive rent in her scaly hide, "HOW'S THAT FOR A PLAYTHING??"    

"YOU'LL NOT LEAVE HERE ALIVE DEMON!!!", he growls.


AC 17, hp 62/65 (rage)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

"You may resist my spells," says Danth, moving into melee, "But feel the cleansing fires of _Crimson Dawn_." With that, the cleric plunges his flaming scimitar into the snake woman!


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 7
Attack: 27 (Natural 20 - THREAT)
Confirm Crit: 24
Damage: 13: 7 + 6

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2009)

This snake woman was fast, very fast. But then Jovik could make a mongoose look like a snail at times. Seizing upon the opportunity caused by Jokad's massive blow to her, Jovik sprung at the opportunity. As the snake woman turned in horror that this man dared hurt her, Jovik struck lighting fast. Goblin hook flashed for a moment as it struck deeply into her unguarded flank.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=27

Attack
1d20+11=25, 1d4+2+4d6=24

[/sblock]
OOC: Wow, you guys have rolled amazingly well. But in reality I think we were due and were in dire need of such luck. ;0


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

*OOC: That was a great round for all three of our PCs!*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: Init order Jovik (27), Xanesha (24), Jokad (7), Danth (7)

This snake woman was fast, very fast. But then Jovik could make a mongoose look like a snail at times. Seizing upon the opportunity caused by Jokad's massive blow to her, Jovik sprung at the opportunity. As the snake woman turned in horror that this man dared hurt her, Jovik struck lighting fast. Goblin hook flashed for a moment as it struck deeply into her unguarded flank.

OOC: As a UK resident, I must admit I had no idea that a Mongoose had a reputation as a fast animal 

OOC: Xanesha now at -91hp

She hissed from behind her mask, her eyes flaring green, as she turned upon the young rogue who had just stabbed her and sent two surging beams of green light flashing from her eyes. Jovik feels the magical gaze hit him like a hammer.

OOC: Jovik must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be petrified for 1 minute, as if by flesh to stone.

Jokad exults in savage glee over the massive rent in her scaly hide, "HOW'S THAT FOR A PLAYTHING??" 

"YOU'LL NOT LEAVE HERE ALIVE DEMON!!!", he growls.

Xanesha makes a verbal spit in response, showing displeasure, but no longer mocking. Perhaps she under-estimated these foes.

Jokad's axe smashed into her shoulder. She tried to block the attack with her huge spear, but it slipped along the shaft and struck deep into her flesh. She yelled, an guttural, hissing noise, but somehow managed to turn the second attack as it fell towards her.

OOC: Xanesha now at -115hp

"You may resist my spells," says Danth, moving into melee, "But feel the cleansing fires of Crimson Dawn." With that, the cleric plunges his flaming scimitar into the snake woman!

Once again the blade strikes home, and Xanesha screams again. This time there is real fear in her voice. You can see her glance momentarily upwards towards the hole in the ceiling as if considering her escape, before realising that perhaps that route is not open to her.

OOC: Xanesha now at -128hp

ROUND 3 ACTIONS AND INITS PLEASE


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Danth slashes quickly with his fiery scimitar, hoping to finish the snake woman before she can do any further damage. His aim, however, is off...


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 20
Attack: 16
Damage: 14

Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: As a UK resident, I must admit I had no idea that a Mongoose had a reputation as a fast animal




OOC: And here I thought Riki Tiki Tavi was required reading in British schools 

Jovikdid not have long to celebrate his wicked wound he inflicted. As the snake woman rounded on him, he is transfixed by her gaze and the green beams of light, and freezes in place, Goblin Hook flashing in his still hand.



[sblock]
Init
1d20+8=9

Attack:
1d20+11=30, 1d4+2+4d6=19

Possible crit
1d20+11=13
Nope.
still 19 points ain't shabby for a rogue


whoops: Forgot my save
1d20+3=9

never mind about the attack, jovik is a stiff 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 1, 2009)

Jovik feels his muscles tense, hit legs rooted to the spot.

Then, with great speed, from his feet upwards, his body starts to ossify. Jovik starts to scream as he turns to stone, his scream cut short as his throat, then mouth, then nose, and finally his frantic, frightened eyes, all turn to stone.

He is frozen in place, a statue, captured mid scream.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2009)

*OOC: Is the snake woman wearing metal armor by chance?*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Is the snake woman wearing metal armor by chance?*




No. It is a snakeskin tunic.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 2, 2009)

OOC: If I don't get a response for Jokad by tonight (UK time) I will assume some actions for him. We have Jovik turned to stone, Kael dead, Danth missing, so just Jokad's action to go.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: If I don't get a response for Jokad by tonight (UK time) I will assume some actions for him. We have Jovik turned to stone, Kael dead, Danth missing, so just Jokad's action to go.




*OOC: As long as you NPC him...or let me NPC him if he doesn't post. This is one battle that it doesn't look like we can survive if he doesn't hit her! 128+ hit points? What's the challenge rating on this chica?*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: As long as you NPC him...or let me NPC him if he doesn't post. This is one battle that it doesn't look like we can survive if he doesn't hit her! 128+ hit points? What's the challenge rating on this chica?*




That would be telling, but let me tell you boys that if I ran her as Paizo suggested, you wouldn't even have touched blades with her yet, but you would still be in a world of hurt. Paizo are evil! (and, in your defence, I have kept you rather lean on magical items as I don't like the munchkin walking-magic-shop approach to DnD, so I adjust things accordingly by a small amount).

Also - please feel free to NPC Jokad for me, as it is better for another player to do it than for me to do it.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 2, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry, I've tried to post a couple times and invisible castle has been down. 

INIT 10 and unfortunately, unless she is paralyzed by her own gaze, I miss twice... badly 
Roll Lookup

IC:  Bellowing in incoherent rage at the loss of his closest friend, Jokad swings ferociously and wildly.  The demoness easily dodges his impotent flailings with an evil laugh.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 3, 2009)

Xanesha seems to wait, absorbing the weak and misdirected attacks against her, judging her foes, perhaps revelling in their surprise that they had been whittled down to only 2.

After batting away the last of the barbarian's crude attacks, she struck forward like a snake, the speed of her attack stunning.

Her massive spear struck Jokad once, impaling him. He gasped, but immediately the weapon was withdrawn and struck again, opening a second wound in his side.

The pain was incredible.

OOC: 34 hp damage from 2 hits, but crit confirm and this another 17hp damage for a grand total of 51hp damage to Jokad!!!

OOC:End of the round. Initiatives and actions for the next round please. Is Jokad still standing?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 3, 2009)

*OOC: I believe that puts Jokad right at 0 hit points, and disabled status. So yes, still standing, but grievously wounded. Also guys, if you could post your current hit points like I do for Danth, it would save both Hewligan and I a lot of time, I bet. *




*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 7

Rolling a 7 for initiative is going to place Danth in a bad spot. So his actions will depend on what happens prior to his action.


Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 3, 2009)

Init Order：Xanesha (15), Danth (7)

OOC: Rhun, I will await frostrune for confirmation of Jokad's status, but if he is standing then Xanesha will target him with at least 1 of her 2 attacks, or both if that is what it takes to drop him. She sees him as the main threat due to the damage he inflicted on her. As to Danth - if Jokad is disabled, then Xanesha will be making 2 full attacks on him. I am not sure if that helps your decision, or if you want to wait until after I post Xanesha's actions.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 3, 2009)

OOC:  Jokad is still on his feet.  Remember he is raging.  Basically he has his rage hps left (11 actually, 1 normal).  Now having said that my init roll was so bad I doubt I will be by the time my turn comes around...

INIT 8, 1st AT hit AC 27 for 15 dmg; 2nd AT is a miss
Roll Lookup


IC:  Jokad staggers as the barb spear is ripped back through his abdomen.  A wave of nausea hit as he feels the wash of warm blood flowing down his legs.  'This could be the end', he thinks to himself, then he sees Jovik frozen in stone and his rage bubbles anew.  He gathers himself for one last swing....

AC 17, HPs 11/65


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

*OOC: I will wait to see the result of Xanesha's attack...if she kills Jokad, there will be little Danth can do for him. Hopefully, we don't suffer a TPK right here.*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2009)

OOC: Jovik is only down 1 HP:  25/26 HP. Of course there is still that whole petrified thing 
So yeah, you guys better delay her for a minute or win or we may have a TPK.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 4, 2009)

Init Order：Xanesha (15), Jokad (8), Danth (7)

Xanesha's spear seems to emit a hungry wail as it slips from Jokad's flesh. It is the strangest thing, as if the bladed spear head wants to feast some more upon flesh.

She screams too, in rage that the barbarian did not drop with her last savage attack. These foes were more than she had bargained for. If she could not kill this barbarian soon then she knew she was going to be in trouble.

OOC: QUESTION: Why is Jokad's AC at 17? Surely it is normally 17, but +2 due to Danth's protective spell, so actually 19? This matters A LOT because Xanesha just rolled a 17 and an 18 to hit (invisible castle rolls for 32hp damage, albeit the second attack would be for Danth if the first drops Jokad ..... Can someone check and correct me ASAP. Danth's spell may just have saved Jokad (and the party's) life.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

*OOC: Jokad's AC is 21 with Danth's spell. It is reduced to 19 because he is raging though. Frostrune hasn't been taking the Magic Circle vrs Evil into account.*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Jokad's AC is 21 with Danth's spell. It is reduced to 19 because he is raging though. Frostrune hasn't been taking the Magic Circle vrs Evil into account.*



_

That was what I suspected. I checked the character sheet and saw 21, 19 without shield, then with the drop from rage got to 17, and couldn't work out why the + 2 from the spell was missing to take it back up to 19. I think for the next adventure we all need to work out and state the AC, HP, and whatever effects are currently in place on the character at the bottom of each post, as Rhun does now.

Of course, in this case we noticed the issue, but if we hadn't, Jokad would be unconscious and Danth would be the last man standing (albeit Xanesha would have missed him with her attack this round)._


----------



## Rhun (Oct 4, 2009)

*OOC: It is easy to do. I just leave it at the bottom, and quote my previous round action...that way I can update hit points each round.

Hewligan, can you resolve Jokad's action, as Danth's will depend on whether or not this witch is still standing. 
*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 4, 2009)

She comes rushing back in at him, a blur of motion, shouting obscenities as she comes. Her spear comes surging for him once again. He feels weak, he feels the pain that wracks his body. He moves to defend, but somehow, the blade slips past his defense and slices towards his gut once more. It strikes his armour, and blue sparks as the magic protections woven by Danth somehow combine with his armour to repel the attack.

She curses.

"I will kill you like the others. I will enjoy carving HIS rune in your flesh!"

The second attack swings high, but once again seems to deflect off the magical protections that Danth has provided. Jokad grunts in relief. Now it was his time.

A wave of nausea hit as he feels the wash of warm blood flowing down his legs. 'This could be the end', he thinks to himself, then he sees Jovik frozen in stone and his rage bubbles anew. He gathers himself for one last swing....

His axe, an axe that has been with him since he hit his majority, and has the notches and scratches to prove it, comes in low. Her last attack was high and left her long, snake-like midrift exposed. He swung sideways at it, but she saw the attack coming and move her terrible spear down to block.

Jokad did what Jokad does best. He improvised. He kicked her hard where it would hurt a man to get kicked, and at the same time allowed himself to fall slightly off balance, knowing this would tip the swing of his axe upwards somewhat. The kick hit. Xanesha lurched forward a little in pain. This tipped her defence down just enough. His axe swing continued through, and above the tilted spear, and smashed her in the side.

She fell.

Xanesha hit the ground, writhing and hissing as a large wave of blood coursed from the ragged wound in her side. She screamed, a scream so loud that it seemed to cause the air to ring.

Jokad stamped down on her face. Her mask came loose. Blood came up from her throat, out of her mouth. Her eyes, now visible again, looked scared.

And then she exploded.

Flesh flew everywhere. There was a horrid wet tearing noise and chunks of human flesh slapped against the stone, the cogs, the frozen form of Jovik, and of course the standing Danth and Jokad. Her lower half, the snake half, lay loose and ragged now. Blood was seemingly dripping from every surface in the room.

Something uncoiled from her lower half, a skeletal thing, covered in flesh pulled tight to its frame. It was a shrunken woman, old, older than anything living could be. She looks dessicated, her bones jutting at odd angles from the thin, almost transulcent skin that stretched barely across her body. She was wet with blood and gristle, and flecks of more solid matter.

She stood slowly, as a newborn foal stands, as if learning her legs.

Jokad and Danth tensed. The thing before them was short, perhaps four and a half foot tall, bent over, a humped back, her face so drawn the skull was clearly visible. Its mouth cracked open, and needle fine black teeth filled the mouth. It spoke in a cracked, rasping voice.

"You will pay for this! HE will rise, and HE will strike you down for doing this to me. I would have stood at HIS side!"

She lurches forward, teeth bared, her eyes all grey and lifeless, arms rising as if seeking you in the dark. Her short, sniffing approach makes you think that perhaps she is trying to sense you in the dark, despite the light that pours in from above.

OOC: Danth's actions please. Xanesha, as she was, is dead. The thing before you however is definitely moving ...


----------



## Fenris (Oct 5, 2009)

Jovik........stands as still as a statue hoping to not be noticed. 

OOC: And still at 25/26 HP


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry Fenris, if Jokad could avoid taking so much damage, I'd see if a Dispel Magic would free Jovik!*


Danth steps back and to the side, away from the thing, but still close enough to reach out and touch Jokad. Summoning the grace of Sarenae, the young cleric sends the warming pulse of the Dawnflower's healing into the Shoanti warrior.


*AC: 20 (22 vrs evil), Hit Points: 45/45

Initiative: 7
5' step back, drop hold person for cure moderate wounds on Jokad, healing 17 points of damage.


Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs Evil, duration 60 minutes.

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith, Bless + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Deific Vengeance (CD), Remove Paralysis, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
- Level 3: Summon Monster III, Magic Circle vrs Evil, Dispel Magic + (d)Searing Light[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Oct 5, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry guys, didn't think I was messing up my AC that badly.  I will revisit when I get a chance.

INIT 11, 1st AT hit AC 23 for 15 dmg, 2nd AT is a miss
Roll Lookup


IC:  Jokad is almost blindly berserk at this point.  He is badly wounded and covered in gore, blood, and vicera.  Even Danth's spell of healing does little to restore his sanity.  He advances a step on the decrepit thing that has emerged, "WHY... WON'T... YOU... STAY... DEAD!!!!"

His axe raises high for a powerful downward chop...


AC 19?, HP 28(18)/65(55)


----------



## hewligan (Oct 5, 2009)

Init Order: Xanesha (23), Jokad (11), Danth (still to roll)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

*Initiative: 04*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 5, 2009)

Init Order: Xanesha (23), Jokad (11), Danth (4)

The small, shrivelled woman lurches forward, sniffing the air.

And then, with a speed and agility that neither of you had been expecting, she suddenly leapt upwards. Straight upwards, flying towards the large hole in the roof that was letting in the cold light of day.

"You will have the runes upon you!" she screeches as she surges upwards.

Jokad jumps forwards, his axe swinging for her.

Smack!

His blade embeds in the base of her back, some ten feet off the ground. And then both Jokad and the woman are falling. He lands in a crouch, braced and ready to spring once more. She hits some giant cog on the way down, bounces heavily, and smacks with a crunch of bones against a metal pillar-like shaft in the machinery.

She lies there, a broken thing, like a rejected chick thrown from its next. Her body does not move, but black-red blood pools near the crumpled base of her ruined back.

Xanesha is well and truely dead.

OOC: Congratulations. Jovik will be unfrozen in about 40 seconds. Danth is remarkably hale and hearty. Jokad is okay, thanks to Danth's magic.

You have just beaten Xanesha. Most of the damage was done early on with that amazing first round, but by goodness she nearly took you out!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 5, 2009)

*OOC: I honestly thought Danth was going to be facing her down alone.*


"Well done, Jokad," says Danth.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 5, 2009)

Jokad lands heavily near the shriveled creature.  Still angry beyond reason and having no desire to see it rise anew, he raises his gore covered axe for yet another powerful blow.  This time he decapitates the wretched demoness and kicks her head into a shadowy corner before finally feeling his rage discipate.  In its place comes a deep feeling of loss.  

The weight of his numerous wounds hit him like a landslide.  He staggers to one knee facing the statue that was once Jovik.  Pain fills his eyes as he looks to Danth make things right.

At the cleric's doubtful look, he hangs his head in despair.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2009)

Danth again calls upon the blessing's of Sarenae in an attempt to break Xanesha's spell and free Jovik from his stony prison.



*Cast a targeted Dispel Magic. I realize this isn't really necessary, as he'll be free in a bit, but it seems the proper roleplaying choice to make.*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 6, 2009)

Danth lifts his arms and calls on his Goddess once more. Two powerful white beams of light pulse briefly from his palms, as he touches them to the stone Jovik. There is the briefest ripple of light, as the power of the spell courses over Jovik, and then it is gone.

For a second nothing happens, and then at once Jovik collapses to the floor, his flesh restored, his mind restored. He coughs, spasms, and slowly raises himself. He has no memory of anything that has happened in the last few moments.

But he is alive. And so are his friends.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2009)

After checking Jovik to make sure he is alive, Danth turns his attention to Jokad, doing what he can do ease the warrior's pain. "You will live, my friend...though I have no further healing to bestow upon you. This day's trials have drained me near completely."


*OOC: Five Cure Minor Wounds on Jokad for +5 hit points. The only other spells Danth still has available are domain spells, and he can't convert those to heal per RAW.*


----------



## frostrune (Oct 6, 2009)

Jokad looks up weakly unable to ignore the pulse of white light as Danth channels the power of his goddess to try and undue Jovik's prison of stone.  The flow of light is mezmerizing and reassuraing but seems to have little effect until Jovik suddenly collapses; his flesh whole and normal once again!!

Danth rushes to his side and Jokad springs up from his knees; his wounds momentarily forgotten.  The look of admiration and awe are evident as he exclaims,  "You've done it!!  By the Gods, you have done it!!  Jovik lives!!"



OOC:  noted on the hps.  Should now 23/55.  Time now to grab some loot (I want her spear) and check the room for further info.  It would seem we have only peeled back another layer and there is yet another even Xanesha aswered to.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2009)

Jovik gasped for breath, his lungs suddenly flesh again. That terrifying moment was worse than when the ghouls paralyzed him. he had felt his body freeze up and he had no recollection of time after his eyes turned to stone.

He whirled around in panic looking for Xanesha, but calmed down once he saw her body and his friends so exuberant. Jovik laid down on the floor, his arm over his eyes, breathing with new found joy. "I did not enjoy that" he mumbled.

After a few moments of recovery though, the ever resilient rogue did a flip up from the floor and with his trade mark smile said; "Well we live yet, let us see what coin this hag had with whcih to buy the life of our friend downstairs with." And with that Jovik begins to search the nest and the room.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 7, 2009)

When Jovik jumps to his feet Jokad clasps him in a gory bearhug.  "Good to have you back, my friend!"

As the brief but awkward moment passes and Jovik moves off to search the room, Jokad turns toward Danth.  He is quite obviously at a loss for words but claps the cleric on the shoulder and looks him in the eye, "Thanks."



OOC:  Help search the room and divy up any loot.  We may want to wait on that raven in the next room.  What if that is some type of messenger bird?  Perhaps it can lead us right to Xanesha's boss?

Oooo, Oooo Jokad has a potion of speak with animals


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

Danth nods at Jokad and smiles. "Yes, let us see if we can't find enough coin to raise our good friend Kael."


----------



## hewligan (Oct 7, 2009)

OOC: Just an advance warning: On Friday morning I will be travelling to Scotland for a 2 day stag-do on the Isle of Arran, returning very late Sunday night. As such, there will be no game post on Friday through Sunday inclusive.

IC post to follow after I have my dinner ...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Just an advance warning: On Friday morning I will be travelling to Scotland for a 2 day stag-do on the Isle of Arran, returning very late Sunday night. As such, there will be no game post on Friday through Sunday inclusive.




*OOC: Can you ship me a nice bottle of Scotch? *


----------



## hewligan (Oct 7, 2009)

A thorough search of the room reveals an area at the far corner that sits atop one of the largest cogs that appears to be where this thing slept and made her 'nest'.

Jokad takes the spear (the Impaler of Thorns). She also had the mask (so far you have been ignoring the masks due to their seemingly evil connections, but you could probably sell it if you weren't too worried about where it may end up). She was wearing a fine snakeskin armour set, but this has been damaged. Still, even in its current state it is worth a fair bit of cash (Jovik estimates 300gp, as there is enough material to make a breastplate or similar). Scattered around the room, generally in pools of gristle and blood, are the following items:

Medallion with the star rune on it - and you know this is magical as you saw her use it early on.

A very ornate golden ring with a small shield emblem on it.

A bag of 53 platinum pieces.

In the middle of her nest you find a long scroll bearing an extensive list of names. Danth spots the name of the old priest who used to lead his order on there, scored out. Many of the other names have also been scored out (perhaps 25), but another 30-40 names remain. The list bears the rather worrying title 'Sihedron Sacrifices'. You recognise a few names - a gambler from Sandpoint that Jovik spent many an evening winning money from, etc., but the majority of people are from Magnimar and unknown to you. The most prominent name on the list is LORD MAYOR HALDMEER GROBARAS. It would seem that Xanesha has been taking some particular interest in him, for around his name you see notes of times he eats his meals, where his meals are prepared, when he goes on walks, what routes he takes, even the hours he sleeps.

The Lord Mayor of this very city was clearly a very important target for her.

OOC: If Jokad wants to speak with the raven - let me know.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Can you ship me a nice bottle of Scotch? *




First of all, we Scots do not called it Scotch, we call it Whisky (Whiskey with an 'e' is from Ireland) 

Second of all, a nice bottle can cost a LOT of cash. I have a 1975 Ardbeg in the house, single cask, unopened, cost me $140 about 4 years ago. So I think I would need to know what your definition of 'nice' is.

I used to be a bit of a connoisseur, but nowadays I drink it less and less. I like lager and wine now - I think my sophistication levels are reducing as I get older.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

Danth frowns as he reads the list. "The plot continues to thicken," he says.


*OOC: Hewligan...I'm a single malt fan, and I generally prefer Islays. At home I've got bottles of Bruichladdich, Laphroag, The Macallan, Talisker, Bowmore, Speyburn, and a couple of others I can't recall off the top of my head. The Bruichladdich was the most expenisve bottle...it was near $80 if I recall.*


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 7, 2009)

hewligan said:


> First of all, we Scots do not called it Scotch, we call it Whisky (Whiskey with an 'e' is from Ireland)
> 
> Second of all, a nice bottle can cost a LOT of cash. I have a 1975 Ardbeg in the house, single cask, unopened, cost me $140 about 4 years ago. So I think I would need to know what your definition of 'nice' is.
> 
> I used to be a bit of a connoisseur, but nowadays I drink it less and less. I like lager and wine now - I think my sophistication levels are reducing as I get older.




OOC

I plan on searching up a Glennfiddich from the year I was born, 1973, and turn it into an annual shot and see how long I can before I've got to crack a new one. *chuckles* I more than expect to spend an okay bit on it, since the 1996 that's almost empty in the kitchen cost me about $50, US, a few years ago...but, that's mostly just drinking hooch and not special occasion stuff.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I plan on searching up a Glennfiddich from the year I was born, 1973, and turn it into an annual shot and see how long I can before I've got to crack a new one.




*OOC: They have a 1973 Vintage Reserve, but they only made 861 bottles and they've all been sold.*


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: They have a 1973 Vintage Reserve, but they only made 861 bottles and they've all been sold.*




OOC

Yeah, I'm gonna have to hit the tertiary market, ain't life grand?


----------



## hewligan (Oct 8, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna have to hit the tertiary market, ain't life grand?




OOC: We should take this to the OOC thread (my fault, sorry!), but I do love Islay whisky. My favourite as a student was proper firewater: Talisker. I even went to the distillery as a sort of pilgrimage. Then I moved more towards the Ardbeg iodene taste, but over the last 5 years my taste has softened and now I think glenfiddich is probably the most balanced of the big whisky brands. Port Ellen is wonderful, but not being made any more, and there are a few Speyside gems out there.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 8, 2009)

After a few minutes of scouring Xanesha's lair Jokad moves back out into the anteroom where the rookery is located.

He grabs a long held potion from his belt and quaffs it.  Waiting for the magical tingle to take effect.  Feeling a little silly he says, "Greetings brother of the air, I am called Jokad.  Do you have a name?"

[sblock] Rather than play this conversation out via multiple emails, I figured I just give you the gist of what I am trying to learn.

1)  Did the bird 'work' for Xanesha/snakewoman?

2)  What 'work' did it do?

I expect it either was a spy or delivered messages.  

3)  If a spy, it must be very intelligent to communicate anything of use.  Details about how victims were selected, how it found them, what info it reported, any other birds, other people it reported to, can it find them, ... etc???

4)  If delivered messages, I want to learn where it went (can it show us), how often, and who it delivered messages to.

Spell last 1/minute per caster level.  Brew potion requires 3rd level caster.  I expect the potion will last 3 minutes.


On an unrelated note I can't even smell whisky without feeling sick (1st time drunk = bad experience).  Does that mean I get kicked out fo the group? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

Danth cleans his blade and sheaths it, and then proceeds to help Jovik collect the loot while Jokad questions the bird.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 8, 2009)

frostrune said:


> After a few minutes of scouring Xanesha's lair Jokad moves back out into the anteroom where the rookery is located.
> 
> He grabs a long held potion from his belt and quaffs it.  Waiting for the magical tingle to take effect.  Feeling a little silly he says, "Greetings brother of the air, I am called Jokad.  Do you have a name?"
> 
> ...




The bird is very revealing. It was a messenger. There used to be others, but she killed them a while ago in anger at something. He misses them. He shuttled messages back and forth between the elf (Ironbriar, you ascertain, after further questioning) and Xanesha. She lived here, spent most of her time in snake form, but whenever there were visitors she was always in entirely human form - young lady. Three venues he visited - sawmill and a big building in the rich district where the elf lived. At least once a day, sometimes as many as 3 or 4 trips. The last venue he says was a house by the sea. Lots of nasty birds there. Man who smelled of death. Hated it.　Very scared of house. Haven't been in a while.

Wants to be free, but never been free. Born in captivity. 4 owners. Some were nice.

OOC: A messenger bird trained in this way is worth something, perhaps 20gp?

OOC: As to the whisky comment - my wife is the same. I didn't get rid of her.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, in general terms, what are your next moves now?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2009)

"Hey Jokad, see if that bird will lead us to the elf's house in exchange for his freedom. After we check that place out I say we pay a visit to the Lord Mayor and tell him we have now solved the murder spree and stopped it before it claimed him. I bet he will be so grateful he'll arrange to have Kael brought back. Which by the way we need to put him somewhere. Your church perhaps Danth?" asks Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Oct 9, 2009)

"My ability to speak with the bird is almost spent.  I might be able to convince him in exchange for his freedom...."

He looks meeaningfully down at his ragged and gore spewn appearance.

"...we'll never be able to navigate the city like this.  Hells, I couldn't even move about my village like this!  We need to let the bird go now.  We have to make arrangements for Kael and I suspect the falling bell has arroused the curiousity of everyone in the district.  We are going to emerge from this tower into a storm questions maybe even the authorities."

At this last mention he looks at Danth, "We will need your silver tongue my friend to explain this mess should it come to that.  I've little patience for pompous guardsmen, politicians, and fools."

"I will carry Kael's body out and take him where you best deem fit.  Woe to the fool who tries to stop me."


OOC:  Does anyone have a list or summary of what we have recovered?  Spear, mask, armor?, some coin, list of names... hewligan can you list one more time, maybe with any magic properties?

I need to recover my magic sword when we get to the bottom.  My armor probably needs some serious repair after that beating.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2009)

"I doubt we'll have trouble from the watch...they tend to ignore this district," says Danth, in answer to his companions question. "But should we encounter them, yes...I'll do the talking. And considering our appearance, we may be best in waiting until the fall of night to leave this place and make our way back to my church. There we can lay out Kael's body until we can find a way to bring him back."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2009)

Jovik chuckled "And if Danth silver tongue fails, I can bold face lie our way out. And if THAT fails, you my Shoanti friend can simple hold up the head of that scarecrow downstairs and that shoudl frighten anyone away. But ask that bird to give you directions or a landmark at least before we set it free, that elf seemed rather well off" says Jovik with a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 9, 2009)

"Heh," Jokad snorts, "I suppose a little of his ill-gotten loot would be quite helpful."

before the spell expires he turns to ask the bird for directions and landmarks so that we may find Ironbriar's house.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2009)

frostrune said:


> "Heh," Jokad snorts, "I suppose a little of his ill-gotten loot would be quite helpful."
> 
> before the spell expires he turns to ask the bird for directions and landmarks so that we may find Ironbriar's house.





"and a lot of his ill-gotten gains would go far to alleviate the suffering he brought, to us and others. I think the orphanage ought to get a share of anything from his house Danth, what say you?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2009)

Danth smiles. "You'll get no argument from me. It is hard enough to keep the orphanage running as it is."


----------



## hewligan (Oct 12, 2009)

OOC: I have arrived back, but a network issue that I have just resolved after several hours of trying has meant that there will not be a proper post tonight.

The bird will be able to impart basic directions to Jokad - certainly enough to find the house of Ironbriar, especially given that Jovik could squeeze some extra info/directions out of people using his silver tongue if required.

Can I take it that you want to wait to night-fall (quite a long time to coop up with a corpse and a rather maudlin dog), or do you want to head out now?

As for items: spear, mask, coin, her snakeskin tunic, perhaps the scythe and the cloak from the scarecrow if you are interested in it, and that is about it. Not a lot of treasure from here, but you have that very important list of names...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

After collecting any valuables, and making their way (carefully!) back down stairs, Danth peeks out the door of the place in an attempt to ascertain if the ruckus had drawn any attention to the tower.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 14, 2009)

Several people stand around, watching the tower. A tavern a few doors along from the old clocktower has about a half dozen people standing at the doorway, idly smoking, as they too talk amongst themselves and watch the tower. Clearly the noise of the falling bell, and perhaps battle, has reached the streets.

A couple of youths, a thin girl of about 15 and a younger, smaller boy, have crept close to the entrance, and stand about 2 or 3 feet away from you as you peek out. It looks like they were just plucking up the courage to peek inside.

When they see you they shriek and run. This certainly perks everyone who is watching up. Conversations stop, and nervous hands move to hidden blades.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 14, 2009)

Jokad sort of smiles, but sobers immediately remembering the bundle he has is his arms <Kael>.  "C'mon boys.  They know something is up.  We wait around much longer and the watch is sure to show.  I bet they knew there were some monsters in here.  Might do those poor folks out there some good to see the blazing yellow tabard of Sarenrae emerge victorious."

"We got nothin' to be ashamed of.  Let's shine it on and walk on outta here."

"Word will spread and they will know who we are soon enough.  Let evil men quake and the few good know they have hope."

"Lead on, Father Danth."



OOC:  If I failed to mention this before Jokad wants to sift through the rubble and hopefully reclaim his magic sword.  Hopefully it is not broken.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 14, 2009)

Jokad's sword is fine. He finds it lying under a pile of dislodged stones that fell from the new rent high in the wall of the tower where the bell struck. The blade is dirtied, but still sharp and sound.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Danth boldly pushes the door open, and leads his companions out of the clocktower. While his blade is sheathed, he bears his painted shield proudly, displaying the holy symbol of Sarenae upon it for all to see. "Come my friends," he says to his companions.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 15, 2009)

Jokad follows boldly, head high, eyes sweeping the crowd.  He is covered in gore and blood.  His armor is battered and his exposed limbs and clothing are cut to shreds.  He looks like he fought through some foul pit of hell and came out the other side. 

Kael is bundled in his arms and Mal follows closely at his side.  The storm brewing behind his sea gray eyes dares anyone to stop them or question their doings.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 15, 2009)

OOC: I will post a large end-post tonight to tie things up, assuming you want to do the following: alert the mayor, get Kael raised if you can, perhaps search Ironbriar's house if it is appropriate, and then get some rest.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 15, 2009)

hewligan said:


> OOC: I will post a large end-post tonight to tie things up, assuming you want to do the following: alert the mayor, get Kael raised if you can, perhaps search Ironbriar's house if it is appropriate, and then get some rest.




OOC:  Heh.  I think we want to rifle Ironbriar's House even if it isn't appropriate.  We are damn poor 

I also want to make a copy of that list before we turn it over to the mayor.  Maybe if we learn who these people are we can start to understand why they were picked.

Also need to get the items we recovered from Xanesha identified.  Assuming Kael gets raised, can he do this?

Possible order of events: Kael to Danth's church, inquire about raising; get cleaned up; make a visit to the mayor, show him our writs from sandpoint, show him ritual list, explain the clock tower and sawmill incidents, reward?; REST; check on Kael; loot Ironbriar's; get stuff identified (very interested to see what this spear is about, is it a reach weapon by the way?)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2009)

*OOC: I concur with Frostrune's plan above.*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 15, 2009)

Jovik follows Danth and Jokad outside. He looks less challenging than Jokad, though his eyes are no less restless as he scans the crowd. He too is cover in blood and gore, his own and that of the tower denizens. But Jovik is always wary and no less so here, though he knows none here would challenge them. They merely wanted to see if the tower was finally going to fall.

OOC: I agree with the plan as well


----------



## hewligan (Oct 15, 2009)

The gathered group parts to make way for the heroes and their dead. Mal walks slowly behind Jokad, his head hung low.

Nobody stops them. Nobody asks them questions. But you can hear the shocked whispers and the muttering as people turn to their neighbours. Something big went down in the Shadow tonight, and they know it.

When you finally arrive at Danth's small church and orphanage, an acolyte comes to greet you and is quickly sent on his way to prepare a resting place, hopefully temporary, for Kael.

Danth is, of course, the leader of this small church, and the leader of the entire church of Sarenrae in Magnimar. It is not a core religion here, although the faith is strong among the people. If Kael is to be raised, then there is only one man who can do it, and that is Father Roledyne of Abadar.

Danth knows of him, and has, one one occassion, met the old leader of the main church in Magnimar, but there is was no love lost between Danth's old (now murdered) master, and Roledyne, and thus coin and persuasion may be required.

OOC: Resurrection is going to cost you 11,000gp!!!! If you do want to go ahead and have the funds, just let me know and I will hand-wave the roleplay to get it done and bring Kael back into the game (and Friadoc).

After some time to clean up, and drink some water to dislodge the dust that seems to have dried all of your mouths, it is time to head off to request an audience with the Lord-Mayor Haldmeer Grobaras.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 15, 2009)

*Haldmeer Grobaras, lord-mayor*

Obtaining a meeting with the Lord-Mayor, Haldmeer Grobaras, was not as difficult as you had expected. Two guards had taken you to a small room where a clerk has filled out your request with a raised eyebrow, before disappearing into an antechamber. He had been quickly joined by an older man who had asked, quite bluntly, if you were serious about your claim to have brought an end to the murders, and YES, he had heard about the ruckus in the Shadow earlier in the day.

You were stripped of all weapons, even the hidden ones, even the really hidden ones that Jovik likes to secrete around his body. Everything (well, they did miss the small blade he carried in his boot, but that was more for cutting himself out of ropes if, say, he ever got taken prisoner - heaven forbid!), and taken along winding corridors in the great, monumental offices of the mayor.

Jokad held the list of names, a fresh copy lay back at Danth's orphanage, quickly scribed by an acolyte as the group had scraped the grime from their bodies and armour.

Haldmeer Grobaras was a plump man, with small eyes that darted intelligently, but also with an edge of nervousness to them. He was dressed in finery, and sat behind a large dark-wood desk. His hands were ever active, moving papers about, signing things, his eyes flicking over pages as he did so. Even when he wasn't moving, he somehow seemed to be moving.

He worked for a few moments, several scribes moving around him, carrying this or that for him to review. He rarely spoke to them, unless to clarify a point, and then once again his thin-tipped pen would scratch down on the page.

When he finished he looked up and smiled. His large face and jowls made the smile look small, but warm.

"Gentlemen! Please, be seated. I apologise for my business. It is always like this before trade day, but then things calm down again and we get into the politics. I prefer the trade work, to be honest. Anyway, you care little of that. You look like people of the road, happier in a tavern perhaps, than sitting listening to a fat man discuss treaties.

I have heard a little of your exploits. The old clocktower in the shadow lies in ruins. Well, it was already in ruins, of course, but now it is properly in ruins, with holes in the walls and corpses within. My men have been there already to take a look. Some strange sort of monster was within, a mishapen thing, an unnatural thing that has no place in this city. I have no report of upstairs, for the stairs are part destroyed, and my guards appeared a little reticent to make the leap. You, no doubt, have made that very leap several times today, for I understand you are the ones that rooted out whatever evil it was that dwelt within that building, and in the process believe you may have ended the murders in this fine city? "

When you tell your story, from the murders in Sandpoint, to the ghouls, the dead farmers, the ghast and the haunted house, the trail to Sandpoint, the sawmill, Justice Ironbriar, the cultists, some of whom you let go, and so on ... all the way to Xanesha, the snake demon thing. His face turns pale when you tell him of the list, and he seems keen to inspect it.

His face turns pallid, and his hands move to loosen the tie at his neck, as if he is finding it hard to breathe.

"Gentlemen, this is shocking. The names on the list are known to me - the victims. Some of these we kept quiet about, so as not to reveal all our clues to the murderer, and thus I know you are being honest. But I cannot imagine what ties these names and why I am on it. There, that name is a very high standing merchant lord in this city, a good friend of mine. That one there is a judge, a fellow of Ironbriars, and there a well regarded treasurer of the church of Pharasma, and that one is a senior tax collector, and that one a successful landlord.

I am shocked and disgusted, but also relieved. Clearly I owe you, and this city owes you, and some of the people on this list will want to repay you. First I need to speak with some people, track down Ironbriar and have him questioned and killed. Perhaps find these other cultists that escaped. There is much to be done, but please be certain that you will be very well rewarded for the bravery and commitment you have shown. I haev already heard of your exploits in Sandpoint, and now you are welcome heroes here too. Go out tonight, relax, enjoy yourselves, and trust that my morning I will have something for you."

OOC: Do you want to do the Ironbriar house raid today, or tomorrow, and do you want to notify the Mayor that you would like to do this to see if perhaps he will give permission. Let me know. His reward will be in the morning once he has organised it.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 15, 2009)

OOC

Kael would all be for coming back, if his companions were able to bring him back, as the only thing that would have kept him from wanting this would have been had Mal died during the events that occurred, before and after his death.

So, there is not reason ICly that Kael wouldn't want to come back.

Nor are there any reason that I wouldn't OOCly want to return as Kael, as I enjoy the character and keeping him would fit within the story quite well and it'd be fun keeping the companions together. Sure, losing a level has it's drawbacks, but such is the nature of the game and I'm all good with those risks, as risks are why these games are fun. 

However, if things ICly lead to the group not being able to raise Kael, I totally understand that, too. It is an expensive thing and might be stretching our means too much, or else the person who would do it would be a jerk and keep it from happening, et ceteras.

I guess what I'm saying is that I'm good with the course of play, either way. If I need to make a new character, then so be it. However, if I can keep playing Kael, even with losing a level, I'm okay with that, too.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 15, 2009)

Technically the way I would play it is that Kael would stay where he is, but the other 3 will gain a level for completing this adventure, so Kael will be half a step behind. By 1/3rd of the way through the next adventure he should be caught up, assuming we are all comfortable with my normal relaxed attitude to the rules


----------



## Fenris (Oct 15, 2009)

OOC: Friadoc, if Jovik has to sneak into the Lord Mayor's personal bedchamber to steal the money to bring Kael back he will (he'e enjoy it too but that is besides the point). But so long as you want Kael back we will find a way, including selling off my magical items if need be. but I hope we have enough political capital at this point to finegal a freebie or a discount.

I say we hit Ironbriar's place NOW before the guard can do it, and I say we don;t aks permission. But Danth may object and if he can talk the Mayor into it we can ask first, say that there are lots more of those nasty things in ther we need to clear out, i am sure he woudl rather not lose a half dozen guards.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 16, 2009)

When you mention your fallen companion, Haldmeer purses his lips for a moment.

"Let me organise that. The church ... they are reticent to perform this act. That old fool claims it is an insult to the Gods. But he will listen to me, for I can make his life easy or difficult. Yes, let me speak with him and organise this for you. It can form part of your reward - a gesture of goodwill from the whole of the City for saving us from this cult in our midst. Let me speak with him now, and then we shall collect the body tomorrow morning for the ceremony. It will be tomorrow. He will have to make his preparations today, and his prayers tonight."

OOC: Haldmeer is happy to organise a resurrection at cost (the spell uses 10,000gp of diamond dust), and subtract this from the reward he was going to arrange.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: Start thinking about the path you are going to make with your next level, as we will be leveling up soon (except Kael at this stage). I am unsure whether to move to Pathfinder, but in a few days when we have tied this up we can move over to the OOC thread and have a proper discussion about ruleset and forum for the next adventure./


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

*OOC: You may have overlooked it Hewligan, or maybe you have other rules...but Raise Dead should be plenty powerful enough to bring Kael back, and I believe costs half what Resurrection does, seeing as it is only a level 5 spell, and requires only 5k in diamond dust.*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

"Ah, one last thing before we take our leave of you, Lord Mayor," says Danth, pausing by the door as the group moves to make their way out of the office. "We have an address for the building in which Justice Ironbriar was supposedly living....we would like your permission to investigate the premises. It is quite possible that more of these...aberrations and monstrosities may reside within, a danger to the city and the goodly folk that live here. And while the city guard could certainly investigate, we'd hate to subject them to a threat they may not be properly equipped to deal with. If you would allow us to ensure the place is cleared, I think we would all sleep easier this night."


*If needed, Diplomacy +11*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: You may have overlooked it Hewligan, or maybe you have other rules...but Raise Dead should be plenty powerful enough to bring Kael back, and I believe costs half what Resurrection does, seeing as it is only a level 5 spell, and requires only 5k in diamond dust.*




Wow! Showing my age (or lack of memory), but I thought Raise Dead left you with a chance to come back as a random humanoid.... erm.... was that ever the case?

So, yes, Raise Dead looks fine. 1 level lost, but a lot cheaper, so more reward money.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Ah, one last thing before we take our leave of you, Lord Mayor," says Danth, pausing by the door as the group moves to make their way out of the office. "We have an address for the building in which Justice Ironbriar was supposedly living....we would like your permission to investigate the premises. It is quite possible that more of these...aberrations and monstrosities may reside within, a danger to the city and the goodly folk that live here. And while the city guard could certainly investigate, we'd hate to subject them to a threat they may not be properly equipped to deal with. If you would allow us to ensure the place is cleared, I think we would all sleep easier this night."
> 
> 
> *If needed, Diplomacy +11*




"Oh indeed, indeed! Please, if you will. That would be wonderful. I will send some guards with you, to seal the entrances and keep away prying eyes. He was a very influential man in this city, you know, and tongues will start wagging. I guess I need to work out how to handle the issues that will arise from his disappearance. Oh, it would have been so much more convenient if he had been killed, but then, perhaps you will find him and kill him. Perhaps he has not yet fled."

And then, turning pale, as if realising he may still be in danger .. "Perhaps I should double my guard, and perhaps order some men to guard some of the prominent citizens on this list."

OOC: Full permission granted. 4 guards will accompany you and guard the exits and streets, but it also means you cannot do any crazy-looting (so you cannot take 6' by 4' ornamental mirrors, for example).


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Wow! Showing my age (or lack of memory), but I thought Raise Dead left you with a chance to come back as a random humanoid.... erm.... was that ever the case?




*OOC: You are thinking of reincarnation, which is on the druid spell list. *


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

Danth gives the mayor a short bow. "Thank you, Lord Mayor."


*OOC: Danth isn't into the crazy looting anyway. And I don't think we were planning on pulling up with a wagon and loading it up anyway.  *


----------



## frostrune (Oct 16, 2009)

Jokad gives Danth a playful nudge as they are safely out the door.  "Well done.  I was already thinking of how Jovik and I were going to break into that place.  Being an upstanding citzen and all, I figured we'd best leave you out."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Danth isn't into the crazy looting anyway. And I don't think we were planning on pulling up with a wagon and loading it up anyway.  *




OOC: Says you 

Jovik is elated and a bit intimidated at the news that Kael would return. His friend would be back. But he had never actually SEEN anyone who had been brought back from the dead, other than the undead he had so recently been fighting. He had of course heard that these things could be done, but in Sandpoint, no one had that kind of money to have these things done. Still Jovik was anxious to see it happen, and had a new found appreciation for what money, a LOT of money could make happen.

Jovik whistled a jaunty tune as the trio headed to Ironbriar's manor. They were being allowed to ransack that arrogant elf's house. Jovik was sure he had a few shiny things laying around. He was certain that the elf would not keep any unpleasant thing in his own house. And perhaps they would find yet another clue, though it seemed Ironbriar had no knowledge of anyone beyond Xanesha.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 20, 2009)

OOC: Apologies for the delay - ENWorld was down for me (again), and then I had two professional exams, one yesterday and one today, so my focus was exclusively on that.

Anyway, onwards with the show. Gamepost to follow right after my dinner.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

*OOC: No worries. I didn't get a chance to log in last night anyway.  *


----------



## hewligan (Oct 20, 2009)

The guards hang back at the entrance. Two had split off earlier to move around to the back of the house, but this required taking a separate street for Ironbriar's home was a walled affair that joined onto two other walled establishments, and in turn others, to make a winding street of wall. Oh, how the posh like to live behind their walls.

It wasn't overly large or overly grand. Functional, almost like a townhouse, but with a stable attached, and fine gardens that were starting to blossom with spring flowers and vegetables.

The large gated entrance had been locked, but Jovik had taken care of that in seconds. People had stopped to look, for you were not exactly inconspicuous, but a grimace from Jokad, and the company of the town guards added sufficient threat and authority to stop anyone wanting to hang around or ask questions.

The house itself was unlocked, the front door left open. There was fresh mud on the track leading to the house, showing that a carriage had come this way recently. Perhaps Ironbriar had not quite kept his word and had returned home in a hurry to collect some things? There was only one way to find out.

The house was quiet and dark, but with weapons bared to leach their light into the rooms, it became clear that the place had been part emptied in a hurry. Loose items of clothing littered the stairs and hall, a broken figurine sat under a sidetable, perhaps where it had toppled after being knocked by something.

From room to room you moved. Fine art, or at least fine to your untrained eyes, hung on the walls. Regal looking people, but none of them elves - very strange for an elf. There was no connection between them that you could see, almost as if a man without family wanted to create the impression of belonging. Find curtains and baroque furniture filled each room.

The kitchen was a fine room, well stocked, but empty of servants. A cold store held excellent dried meats and high end wine, although the smell of red wine on the floor and some broken glass showed that someone had recently broken a bottle.

Upstairs there were four bedrooms, one of which was fitted as a study, and another which was empty, as if awaiting decoration. The study had a large oak desk with doors lying open, some on the floor. There were pens and papers, inks and seals, but no indication of what items had been selected. A large libary against the far wall was almost complete, although perhaps a half dozen books lay on the floor, and space on the shelves for perhaps a half dozen more.

The master bedroom was a mess. Clothes strewn, weapons laid out, pieces of finery and the like ... a real mess.

The guest room was untouched, a neat, delicately decorated little room.

No sign of Ironbriar.

Jovik spoke quietly ... it was time for him to search and see what he could find, the others should guard him and listen out.

And so he started to search.

Under the desk, attached to the raw wood, was a thin wooden panel that swivelled back to reveal a tiny gap where a key may once have hid. The key was gone. Elsewhere in the study he found a small leather carrying case, of hardened leather, metal lined, with two potion bottles inside, still full. Also three fine ornamental jade figurines that had sat upon the desk, each only an inch or so in size, but very finely crafted (estimated 50gp each).

In the bedroom (master) Jovik uncovered lots of clothing that would be worth something, but too bulky to smuggle out. However, there was a particularly fine belt with a buckle of ornate silver swords, crossed in defence, hidden at the back of a wardrobe. In addition, a very high quality silver punching dagger that looked very old indeed.

Downstairs, back in the cold store, he found what appeared to be a safe that was no longer hidden in a hole in the wall, with loose bricks strewn below it. It was open, and the contents gone.

The drinking/parlour room contains some fine bone dice (value estimated at 80gp) and some very high quality cigars (10gp, but worth a smoke). In addition an incredibly rare bottle of almagnac that could sell for 200gp.

Not much else. The place was deserted and the servants appear to have fled.

OOC: Item list: punching dagger, belt, 2 potions - all need identifying. Items for sale or use as listed above. 

Shall I move on to the scene where we raise Kael and get the reward???


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

"Damn," says Danth, after the house is searched. "I'd rather hoped we would find that rat Ironbriar here. It would have given us all the reason in the world to smite him down."


*OOC: I'm fine with you moving on and getting Kael back in the game.*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2009)

"I wish he would have left some more evidence behind, some clue as to the power beyond Xanesha. Though maybe it was her. And I wish he would have left more valuables behind" Jovik adds with a wolfish grin tossing Jokad a cigar and stashing the rest of the portable loot in his bag.

OOC: I want the belt identified as well, but assuming it is mundane, how much is it worth?
Otherwise I am good with moving ahead as well


----------



## frostrune (Oct 21, 2009)

Jokad deftly catches the cigar and sniffs it lovingly.  He looks at his two companions with a sour smirk and shrugs his massive shoulders as if to say 'Oh well'.

He then promptly bites off the end of the cigar, spits the nub into the corner, and stalks off to find a torch or lamp to light it with.  On the way he passes through the expensive larder grabbing a bottle of wine and a sampling of other foodstuffs.  

Never one to cry over spilt milk, Jokad avails himself of the remaining 'treasure' with gusto.



OOC:  Jokad will unabashedly avail himself of Ironbriar's food and wine.  Not enough to get drunk however.  He will still assist in searching while constantly feeding his face and licking his fingers.  Danth and Jovik probably find it part comical and part annoying.

Feel free to move this along for Friadoc's sake.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2009)

OOC: I love that we all wanted something else. The cleric wanted venegance and justice. The Rogue wanted loot and the barbarian, well I guess he got what he wanted, food and drink.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 22, 2009)

OOC: Just lost a big post due to my useless stop-gap laptop!

IC: It is hard to celebrate when one of your friends lies dead in the next room, but a couple of very fine bottles of red wine smuggled out of Ironbriar's house made a fitting toast to both Kael, and the battles fought this day.

And then sleep came to wash away the aches of the day.

At dawn the priests came to take the body of Kael and have him lie, annointed in oils, to await the judgement of the Gods (it is believed that if the Gods do not want the soul to be returned from their domain, they will leave a clear mark on the corpse during this time).

At eleven you receive the call to attend the church, for the reincarnation shall proceed at noon. The mayor meets you there, and greets you all warmly, before realising that perhaps now is time for a sober face. With him he has several dignitaries, ceremonial guards, and some nobles whom he introduces you to and you recognise as names on your list.

The ceremony is long and complicated, with readings, hymns, and then a short, but rather pointed speach from the head of the church who makes it clear that while not exactly thrilled to be called upon to raise those who live by the sword, he understands that favours can be called, and that the church is friend of the state. Points are clearly being made here, but more for the benefit of the mayor than yourselves.

And then the spell is invoked.

None of you have ever witnessed such a thing before. Jokad has seen only death. Jovik is from a town too poor for such luxuries. Danth from a church too small to ever have been exposed to such expensive and powerful rituals.

It is an uneasy ritual. Mal seems unsettled and sits bolt upright, whining loudly throughout.

But there are no flashing lights, just a chorus of human voices as the choir add some drama to the proceedings, and then it is done.

The church leader steps back, nods once at you all, and states simply "he needs to rest". With that he walks over, shakes the mayor's hand, and disappears.

Nobody seems certain what to do. Kael still lies motionless on the slab. Then Mal barks loudly, shattering the uneasy atmosphere, as he runs over and barks again and again at the side of the motionless Kael. The dog nudges Kael's trailing hand, before pushing his wet nose into the palm. That, at last, seems to awaken the slumbering man.

"Where am I?" he half croaks, his throat painfully dry, as he pulls himself upwards into a half sitting position.

------

Some time later, after the questions and excited chatter had finished, the mayor approached the party, followed by several men.

"Wolves of Sandpoint, for I found out last night you are the same group that earlier saved our trading partner, it is time for me to impart the second part of our reward upon you. We have done much work over the night, pulling in some very powerful connections, and we have corroborated your story, as well as having some very strong leads on where Ironbriar is heading. We are going to finish him. We have also found out the names of the young cultists you mentioned to me. They will be made to know that we will be watching them very closely from now on.

So I thank you again, 100 times. We had a very powerful evil amongst us, and clearly there were plans to kill many of us ((he gestures at huis companions as he says this)). We do not know why, but perhaps Ironbriar will reveal more when we find him.

Relax now, enjoy your time in our fine city. Our reward, which is a mix of reward from the city itself and from these fine gentlement, is awaiting you in the cart outside. My guards will deliver it safely to your base."

--------

OOC: Reward is 4500gp each (in gems, bars, ingots, platinum, etc.). An amazing amount of wealth the likes of which you have never seen before. It almost looks like a dragon's hoard in the cart.

In addition, you have the items mentioned to identify, but let me know how you are going to identify these so that we can deduct the cost if you are paying for it.

You can sell any of the identified items here for 50% value, as is normal. You may be able to buy some magical items to your liking in Magnimar, but it is not a huge city, so let me know roughly what you want and I will let you know a cost if available, or the next nearest item.

Lets take care of the items and gold first, and then I will do a final post to end this adventure.....


----------



## frostrune (Oct 22, 2009)

Jokad is watches the pomp and pagentry of the ceremony with a mixture of awe and trepidation.  That he was uncomfortable being in that towering cathedral was evident but he realized the significance of the event that few men would ever see.  

Tales may be told around a campfire of ancient heroes, favored of the Gods, who could not be stopped even by death.  But no one had ever seen such things.  Somewhere, jumbled amongst a milion other thoughts, the barbarian wondered if they were destined for greater glories; if they were favored of the Gods.  Certainly Danth was.  The power of Sarenrae manifested strongly through him.  Kael may now be granted a wonderous boon by the Gods of light.  He looks curiously over at Jovik and chuckles briefly; an action that seems sorely out of place.  He thinks to himself, "A small town street thief and a dirt scrabbling outlander... Nah, we are the sidekicks in this grand adventure."

As things begin in earnest the Shoanti's eyes are drawn to the altar and the magical workings of the old priest reach a crescendo.  Nothing seems to happen.  At Mal's bark his heart nearly leaps from his chest.  Mal knew!  Mal could sense his master's return!  Heedless of the proper decorum Jokad rose from his seat and moved a few steps closer to the altar.  A broad grin split his weathered features as he patiently awaited Kael to rise....



___________________________________________________


To Mayor Grobaris and his companions...

"Lord Mayor, my words are base and not well suited to the courts of civilized men but I thank you deeply for all you have done for our friend.  I will forever be in your debt."




OOC:  Jokad will want to take his share of the reward and commission some magical armor (+2 breastplate sounds nice!  $4350 gp).  Since it has to be MW to start, perhaps a bas-relief wolf's head on the breast and wolf skulls for shoulder plates.

Definitely want the other stuff identified.  If Kael can't do it we'll pay for it somehow.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 23, 2009)

OOC: 

I'm here, folks, and working up a post, but it might take a little while, as I've a major Biology test tomorrow. But, post is a coming and awesome megapost, hewligan.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC:
> 
> I'm here, folks, and working up a post, but it might take a little while, as I've a major Biology test tomorrow. But, post is a coming and awesome megapost, hewligan.




OOC: Hey Friadoc, if you ever need some help with Biology this term I know a few things in that field 


Jovik watches the ceremony with a mixture of curiosity and anticipation. He finds he is rocking in his chair. As the ceremony ends, he relaxes back, not nearly as visibly excited as Jokad. Not that he wasn't as excited, he just didn't want to show it. Jovik flashed a smile though that he could not contain once Kael spoke.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 23, 2009)

It is after that simple inquiry that Kael looks at his surroundings and the weight of it dawns more fully upon his tired, resuscitated mind.

"Oh," says Kael. However, before he can say anything further, Mal burrows his furry face into the side of his master and nearly smothers the man back to the Great Beyond. After several moments, though, the familiar backs down and off, allowing his master to look at his allies, those fellow Wolves of Sandpoint.

Eyes moist with a joy that, thus far, has gone unspoken, Mal nods to each of his companions, nay not companions, but friends. 

"I'm sorry I couldn't be there until the end," says Kael as his nod slowly subsides. "But, I'm glad that you're all safe and humbled at whatever ...." The pause is brief, as the young varisian is at a lose for words. "I'm just humbled and thankful to be back among you all, my friends."

"I'll do my best to show my gratitude for this gift, at your sides," finishes Kael as he indicates past you. "But, I think someone wishes to speak with us."

With that, Kael is silent, for now, as he listens to the Mayor and the others speak, as if a serenity has him focused.

OOC

Thanks for the offer, Fenris, I'm sure to take advantage of it, as needed. But, I'm fairly sure (knock on wood) that I nailed the test today, thanks to all my studying and Doc Amoia's study sessions.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 24, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Jokad will want to take his share of the reward and commission some magical armor (+2 breastplate sounds nice!  $4350 gp).  Since it has to be MW to start, perhaps a bas-relief wolf's head on the breast and wolf skulls for shoulder plates.
> 
> Definitely want the other stuff identified.  If Kael can't do it we'll pay for it somehow.




That armour should be fine - highly decorative +2 breastplate with wolf emblems. It will take around 2 months to craft, but you will be having some down-time in-game after this adventure before the next one starts (albeit not much down-time in real life), so you could spend your time between Magnimar and Sandpoint, and have the armour ready in time for the next adventure. It doesn't leave you with much free cash, but it does give you a nice boost to AC.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 24, 2009)

I need to know what else people want to buy, sell, spend (on identify, etc.). Can someone list ALL items you want identified, and how you are going to do it. Also all items you each individually want to procure and sell, and calculate your own balance of gold pieces please.

On an unrelated point - I finally get a new Mac tomorrow (the new iMac), and stop using my 8 inch netbook to do posts, so hopefully this will make updating a little less painful for me.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC:  OK went back through and compiled this loot list:

Spear (Impaler of Thorns) - sounds cool 
Xanesha's mask
damaged snakeskin armor (maybe worth 300 gp as is)
Medalion with 7-pointed star
gold ring with shield symbol

53 pp

I propose we get all this identified - 4 items so 400 gp.  To pay for it I would suggest we seel the snakeskin armor and dip into the coin for the extra.  Should leave us with 43 pp (approx 11 pp each).

Let's see what this stuff is before we agree to keep it or sell it.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  OK went back through and compiled this loot list:
> 
> Spear (Impaler of Thorns) - sounds cool
> Xanesha's mask
> ...




Also, from Ironbriar's house:

Armangac worth 200gp
Fine bone dice worth 80gp
3 x Jade figurine 50gp each
2 potions (need identifying)
Very high quality silver punching dagger (needs identifying)
Fine belt with a buckle of ornate silver swords, crossed in defence (needs identifying)

Assuming you sell these additional items for half value then you will get 215gp. You also require 4 additional identify spells (unless someone can identify potions with a skill) at a cost of 400gp.

Remember your gold reward as well.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC:  I hope the potions could be identifed via a skill check (spellcraft DC 25).  Shelling out 100 gp per casting for a potion that may well cost less than that to buy.  Kael would have to roll pretty darn good though.  Oh well.

I guess the extra 400 gp would basically wipe out 40 of the 43 remaining pp.  We would also sell the small items from Ironbriar's. 

So (assuming we have to identify everything) by my math we would have 245 gp remaining plus the items.

So 61 gp each and a # of items to divy up or sell.  Please give us the lowdown on the items Mr. DM.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

*OOC: I'm back, just need some time to catch up...*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: Jovik would like to keep the fine bone dice if that is Ok with you guys. For the reward money, Jovik would like to get a ring of protection +1 (2,00o gp) and a Mithral chain shirt +1 (2,100 gp). Jovik has been getting hit WAY to much lately. That or he needs to switch to a ranged rogue


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

*OOC: I would like to suggest that everyone contributes 188 gold from their share to buy a Wand of Lesser Vigor for effective out of combat healing. That might help Danth keep more spells ready for combat.*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Medusa Mask *
Aura: moderate transmutation; 
Value: 10,000 gp - the person identifying it tells you that he knows of someone from Korvosa, an old friend, who would probably be interested. He can make enquiries on your behalf for 10% of the selling price (5,000gp), to cover his duties as a broker on the deal, establishing contact, etc. Otherwise, you can try and sell locally, but due to the small market here you are looking at 3,000gp or thereabouts.

DeSCRIPTION This intricate mask is made of gold-plated iron. The eyes are two dark lenses of crystal, while surrounding these are the writhing tails of snakes radiating up from the mask itself, almost as if they were medusa-like hair. The mask grants you a +4 bonus on all saving throws against visual effects, including gaze attacks and many illusions. Once per day as a standard action, you can cause the lenses to glow with pale green light, at which point you may target any one creature within 30 feet. The targeted creature must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be petrified for 1 minute, as if by flesh to stone.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Snakeskin Tunic *
Aura: moderate abjuration and transmutation
Slot: torso
Price: In its damaged state this is still a very fine item that could be recrafted into very sought after armour for a small creature. As such, you can sell it for 2,000 gp - there is an armourer in town (the same one working on Jokad's breastplate) who caters for these sort of things and would be a happy buyer at that price.

Description: A snakeskin tunic is a tight, form-fitting shirt crafted from the scales of a giant snake. When worn, it grants a +1 armor bonus to your AC, a +2 enhancement bonus to your Dexterity, and a +2 resistance bonus on saving throws. Due to the damage, this one needs recrafting for a small creature.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Impaler of Thorns*
Aura: moderate enchantment
Price: 9,000 gp (you could sell it for about 40% of that here, or 50% in a larger city)

Description: The impaler of thorns is an ancient weapon dating back to Thassilonian times, where it was often used by city guards to aid in breaking up civil unrest. An impaler’s shaft is made of darkwood, its head a thorn like, wide-bladed barb. When used in combat, successful critical hits are accompanied by an unsettling screech, as of some wild beast in anger. 

Once per day as it strikes a foe, you can trigger it (as a free action) to unleash a 30-foot-radius burst of despair that affects all creatures not wielding an impaler of thorns. Creatures affected must make DC 16 Will saves or become overwhelmed with sadness and despair, suffering a –2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 6 minutes. The target struck when this effect is triggered must also make a second DC 16 Will save to resist becoming nauseated with despair for 1 round.

Note - this effect would impact others in the party who are close enough!

Operates as a spear dealing 2d6 damage.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: JOVIK

Reward is 4500gp each

Both items you have listed are items that can be sourced in Magnimar (or from nearby) within the next month or so (which is fine as we are not moving things on in-game during that period), so yes, Jovik now has the ring of protection and the mithral shirt, but only 400gp left

Keeping dice - not sure if others expect a contribution, but I doubt it given the fluidity and trust between members.

EDIT - SEE BELOW ABOUT RING OF PROTECTION AMONG LOOT - you may want to just keep this one instead and negotiate with the others (or give them some gold)


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

Gold Ring with Shield Motif: *Ring of Protection +1*

Found on Xanesha's left hand, this item turns out to be a ring of protection.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Sihedron Medallion*
Aura: Necromantic
Description: A sihedron medallion is an artifact from the ancient empire of Thassilon. It is generally found in the form of a silver disk and worn around the neck on a leather cord. The disk is inscribed with the sihedron rune, a seven-pointed star which symbolized the seven virtues of rule of early Thassilon. With the decline of the empire the rune became more closely associated with the seven vices and with rune magic in general.

The medallion gives the wearer increased resistance to many forms of danger and allows him or her to draw temporary life force from it. If placed on a dead body, a sihedron medallion will keep the body from decomposing. 

-	+1 resistance bonus to saves
-	1/day, False Life, free action
-	Gentle Repose effect on any corpse medallion is place upon

But, it is a thing of evil and the Mage doing the identify for you makes it very clear that there is something 'wrong' about it. Something dangerous.

He doubts anyone would willingly buy it on the open market - it is up to you what you want to do with it.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I would like to suggest that everyone contributes 188 gold from their share to buy a Wand of Lesser Vigor for effective out of combat healing. That might help Danth keep more spells ready for combat.*




I think that is a very good idea - may allow Danth to open up a bit more and get into the mix in combat. You should have sufficient cash left after selling some of the items and using your massive reward. Someone does need to do the math though ....


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Belt of Many Defenses*

Description:
This item appears to be a bespoke magical item created for Ironbriar to aid him against his many enemies in everyday life. A Magistar of Justice clearly makes some powerful enemies in his day to day dealings, and poison and a knife in the back are both real threats. While a minor item, every little helps:

+5 to save versus any poison attack/effect
+1 to armour class

Value: 3,000gp, and could be sold for 2,000gp in Magnimar due to its versatility


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Silver Punching Dagger*, Masterwork

Description: This masterwork alchemical silver dagger is nonmagical. As a masterwork weapon, it has a +1 enhancement bonus on attack rolls.

No aura (nonmagical); Price 322 gp. Can sell for half that. No cost to identify, though, as the Mage told you it was not magical.

Dagger, Punching
Simple Light Melee
Critical:	 ×3
Type:	 Piercing
Hardness:	 10
Damage: 1d4
+1 to attack due to Masterwork quality


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: Potions will be identified by the Mage for 25gp each as a special deal due to the business you are giving him.

*Potion of Fly*

Caster level 8
Range:	Touch
Target:	Creature touched
Duration:	8 min

The subject can fly at a speed of 60 feet (or 40 feet if it wears medium or heavy armor, or if it carries a medium or heavy load). It can ascend at half speed and descend at double speed, and its maneuverability is good. Using a fly spell requires only as much concentration as walking, so the subject can attack or cast spells normally. The subject of a fly spell can charge but not run, and it cannot carry aloft more weight than its maximum load, plus any armor it wears.

Should the spell duration expire while the subject is still aloft, the magic fails slowly. The subject floats downward 60 feet per round for 1d6 rounds. If it reaches the ground in that amount of time, it lands safely. If not, it falls the rest of the distance, taking 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet of fall. Since dispelling a spell effectively ends it, the subject also descends in this way if the fly spell is dispelled, but not if it is negated by an antimagic field.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

*Potion of Neutralize Poison*
Caster Level 9
Duration:	90 minutes

You detoxify any sort of venom in the creature or object touched. A poisoned creature suffers no additional effects from the poison, and any temporary effects are ended, but the spell does not reverse instantaneous effects, such as hit point damage, temporary ability damage, or effects that don’t go away on their own.

The creature is immune to any poison it is exposed to during the duration of the spell. Unlike with delay poison, such effects aren’t postponed until after the duration —the creature need not make any saves against poison effects applied to it during the length of the spell.

This spell can instead neutralize the poison in a poisonous creature or object for the duration of the spell, at the caster’s option.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: You owe the Mage 650gp in total for his Identify spells. Also, let me know if you wish to sell the mask using him, and what other items you want to sell, buy, keep, etc.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC

Hey, all. I should have a list of purchases for Kael, as well as some of what he'd like to do, or have done, during the down time up tomorrow. Also, are we fully switching to Pathfinder for the next stuff or are we waiting on that?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: Ok my two coppers. I think we ought to sell the mask. Does Jokad want the spear? Or anyone else? Sell the tunic. Destroy the medallion? Silver dagger Jovik doesn't want, anyone else? I say sell it. Jovik wouldn;t mind the belt or the ring. Maybe Kael should get the other piece. I think we need to pitch in some cash for Danth for that wand but also a wand or two of Cure Light and Cure Moderate Wounds. We should keep the potions. We if we sell the things above (but not the spear or medallion) we should clear 7,000 or so. If Jokad takes the spear and Jovik gets the belt or ring and if Kael takes the other item, we can give Danth soem extra to buy something nicer  But those are suggestions, I want to hear what all of you want/need. But I definitley second Rhun's suggestion and want to add a wand or two to it.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Hey, all. I should have a list of purchases for Kael, as well as some of what he'd like to do, or have done, during the down time up tomorrow. Also, are we fully switching to Pathfinder for the next stuff or are we waiting on that?




It has not been decided yet. I am leaning towards staying with 3.5e for the next adventure as the OOC thread suggested that nobody other than me has the full Core Rulebook at present for Pathfinder, and while there is an SRD online, it is probably best that we stick with what we have. I am, however, still flexible, and we still have a few weeks to make up our mind. We should decides ASAP though, as the characters (except Kael, of course) need to level up shortly.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 27, 2009)

hewligan said:


> It has not been decided yet. I am leaning towards staying with 3.5e for the next adventure as the OOC thread suggested that nobody other than me has the full Core Rulebook at present for Pathfinder, and while there is an SRD online, it is probably best that we stick with what we have. I am, however, still flexible, and we still have a few weeks to make up our mind. We should decides ASAP though, as the characters (except Kael, of course) need to level up shortly.




OOC
I totally understand that, although I do own the Core Rulebook for Pathfinder. Either way is cool with me, though.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 27, 2009)

hewligan said:


> *Impaler of Thorns*
> Aura: moderate enchantment
> Price: 9,000 gp (you could sell it for about 40% of that here, or 50% in a larger city)
> 
> ...




Hew - is there an enhancement bonus to this (+1, +2)?  Is it a regular spear or a long spear?  If regular, can it be thrown? Range increment?

I kind of dig this item.  Really wondering if it could be thrown and if it hits, could you trigger the pulse of despair?  That could be very useful


----------



## frostrune (Oct 27, 2009)

Item stuff:

I agree on selling the snakeskin tunic (+2000 gp), mask (+4500 gp, after broker fee), and silver punch dagger (+161 gp).

We owe 650 gp to the identifying wizard.

Ignoring my earlier posts, we have 53 pp and 175 gp (selling liquor & jade figures, Jovik keeping the dice) = 705 gp.  Assuming this to pay for the identifys... 

We are left with 55 gp in coin.

The spear has some interest from me as does the belt and medallion.  Jokad is not terribly concerned about the 'evil' warnings of the old wizard.

Once we decide on what we are selling I would propose we subtract any group costs from the spoils before divying it up.  Danth can get his much needed wands and such.


PF rules:  I do not have the PF rulebook but the SRD seems pretty good.  The little I have read looks cool as well.  I would be OK with switching if that is what the group decides.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC:I have the Pathfinder Beta book, I will be getting the core book once the next print hits stores. In the meantime, the SRD works very well to find the changes and even to create a character. Heck I only use the SRD for our game now. One thing to consider is that our characters would be a bit more powerful and survive a bit better under PF which may help.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2009)

*OOC: I also have plans to buy the Pathfinder Rules within the next couple of weeks.*


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2009)

All - please see this post in the OOC thread. I am going to let you lot decide. Me - I love Pathfinder, it is the NewCool, but I am also very happy just to continue along with 3.5e as it is obviously the easier route. Therefore - you can decide (gosh, just like American Idol).


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Hew - is there an enhancement bonus to this (+1, +2)?  Is it a regular spear or a long spear?  If regular, can it be thrown? Range increment?
> 
> I kind of dig this item.  Really wondering if it could be thrown and if it hits, could you trigger the pulse of despair?  That could be very useful




You know, this was a really ill-defined item in the adventure, and in fact it spurred a bit of discussion over at the Paizo forums on the GM thread. In short, they dropped the ball a bit on the item in the adventure. It sounds so cool, and really should have been much cooler than the item. There was no info on weapon type (spear? longspear?), and given the way it looks in the illustration it really should have had the special "keen" subtype, or perhaps the "vicious" subtype, but only when the raging yell is invoked.

I have managed to track down some official errata on the Paizo website, and therefore it is now:

The Impaler of Thorns is indeed actually a *+1 spear*, but due to the special nature of the blade attached, it does 2d6 rather than 1d6 damage. It can be thrown, as per normal for a spear, and used in a charge, as per normal. So basically, a bog-standard +1 spear, but that deals 2d6 damage. Not a bad weapon, but not as amazingly cool as it could have been.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 27, 2009)

hewligan said:


> The Impaler of Thorns is indeed actually a *+1 spear*, but due to the special nature of the blade attached, it does 2d6 rather than 1d6 damage. It can be thrown, as per normal for a spear, and used in a charge, as per normal. So basically, a bog-standard +1 spear, but that deals 2d6 damage. Not a bad weapon, but not as amazingly cool as it could have been.




Does it still have the 'Pulse of Despair' property and can it be used when the weapon is thrown?  That would make it pretty cool.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 27, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Does it still have the 'Pulse of Despair' property and can it be used when the weapon is thrown?  That would make it pretty cool.




Yes, and yes, but you designate it at the point of throwing, before it hits. If it misses you do not lose the ability for the day, but you cannot decide after it hits basically.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Item stuff:
> 
> I agree on selling the snakeskin tunic (+2000 gp), mask (+4500 gp, after broker fee), and silver punch dagger (+161 gp).
> 
> ...




Guys,

We have the spear, belt, ring, and medallion (and mask if we don't want to sell it).  I think the potions should be kept.  Danth should take the neutralize poison as he is our healer and either Kael or Jovik should take the fly for a quick escape.

Who wants what?  Or should we sell it?  

Jokad would like the spear.  He also has an interest in the belt and medallion, in that order.  Obviously it is not very fair of me to hoard it all.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC: We should sell as much as we can. The Medusa Mask and perhaps the Impaler of Thorns (since it really doesn't fit anyone's fighting style)?

Danth votes to destroy the evil Medallion, though if Kael or someone wants to carry it in case it has some future use, he wouldn't have a huge problem with that (The False Life property would be a decent boon to someone in combat).

The belt and the ring are both useful. So we should probably keep those.

Danth would like to purchase a Periapt of Wisdom (+2), if such an item can be found in Magnimar? Depending on how much left over wealth still remains after selling everything, he may consider something to boost his armor class, such as getting a new, shiny, magic shield or something.*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2009)

OOC: Ok guys how about this:
We sell the mundane stuff from ironbriar's (except the dice they are cool). Sell the silver dagger as well. That comes out to 866 gp. Pay for the identify out of that to leave 216 gp. Jokad takes Impaler of Thorns (it is cool), Jovik takes the belt, Kael takes the ring. We keep the potions and destroy the medallion (do we get XP for destroying evil items I wonder?) If we sell the snakeskin armor and the mask we can get 6,500 gp for those. We all pitch in the 188 gp for the wand of lesser vigor for Danth. I would say if each pitched in 500 gp to Danth since he didn't get a magic item, then counting our reward money Jokad would get the spear and 6,491 gp, Kael the ring of protection +1 and 6,491 gp. Jovik the Belt and 6,491 gp and Danth the (really a party item) and 7,991 gp. The extra money Danth gets lets him buy a ring or the equivalent like Jovik and Kael got. With the new gp total we can shop a little better I think. But i think that that comes out pretty fair and equitable. Now if Jokad DOESN'T want the spear we can rework things, but that is indeed a nice spear. Thoughts guys?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*I am completely fine with your post, Fenris. It makes it so I don't have to do any math. *


----------



## frostrune (Oct 28, 2009)

I definitely would like the spear.  I am fine with the distribution of the rest per Fenris' post.  One question, I assume the 6941 gp share includes the 4500 gp reward from the mayor et al?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2009)

frostrune said:


> I definitely would like the spear.  I am fine with the distribution of the rest per Fenris' post.  One question, I assume the 6941 gp share includes the 4500 gp reward from the mayor et al?






			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> then counting our reward money Jokad would get the spear and 6,491 gp




OOC: Yeap.  

With the reward money yes, but that should let you get another item or say upgrade the breastplate to mithral should you wish.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *
> 
> Danth would like to purchase a Periapt of Wisdom (+2), if such an item can be found in Magnimar? Depending on how much left over wealth still remains after selling everything, he may consider something to boost his armor class, such as getting a new, shiny, magic shield or something.*




OOC: I bet we can swing you getting the periapt as well as a +2 shield actually. That would help a ton.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: I bet we can swing you getting the periapt as well as a +2 shield actually. That would help a ton.




*OOC: I was originally just thinking a nice Darkwood Shield +1...don't want to be too greedy, after all.*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I was originally just thinking a nice Darkwood Shield +1...don't want to be too greedy, after all.*




OOC: yeah, of course. We weren't inches away from a TPK or anything


----------



## hewligan (Oct 28, 2009)

A Periapt of Wisdom +2 and a Medium Shield +2 can both be sourced. It may take a month or so, just like Jokad's armour, but it can be arranged at PHB prices.

Nearly there now. I think Fenris' proposal is fair - with the extra cash to Danth to compensate for lack of items that match him, and if he does get the above 2 items he should be quite a bit stronger.

You are going to need to be!!!!


----------



## hewligan (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, final call for items. I need your final requests within the next day, and then I am moving things on with the end-game post, closing the thread, setting up a new thread, establishing rules for converting to Pathfinder, and so on.

You have a day!


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 29, 2009)

OOC

Hey, folks, it's been a long week and change now, but all is well. I should, knock on wood, get to things within a few hours, after my last class today, but if anyone has any suggestions for Kael, I'm more than open to hearing them.

Also, oddly enough, I've a question for each of the players, well hewligan too, how do you see Kael?

I ask because I've some conversion choices to make, once the time comes, as well as the guideline to it, and I'd like to make it fairly seemless, yet take into account his recent return from the dead.

Anyhow, thanks, ahead of time, and I'll get things finalized tonight, as far as items go. Sorry to be such a slacker.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2009)

OOC: Ok new request.
Mithral +2 chain shirt 5,100 gp
Cloak of resistance 1,000 gp
Leaving me with 391 gp


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 29, 2009)

OOC

Kael could definitely do nicely with a ring of sustenance, which is 2,500 gp, as it could make his recharging life easier and help with watches.  Also, a ring of feather fall, which is 2,200 gp, as he's seen the error of his falling, as well as others. Lastly, maybe a handy haversack, which is 2,000 gp, as being less encumbered is nice. Basically, standard adventuring sorcerer gear, barring any good suggestions.

Items:

ring of sustenance
ring of feather fall
handy haversack

Hmm, I think that totals out at 6,700 gp and thus is too much. We can drop the haversack and work toward it at a later date.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Ok new request.
> Mithral +2 chain shirt 5,100 gp
> Cloak of resistance 1,000 gp
> Leaving me with 391 gp




Was Jovik going to take the Sihedron Rune Medallion, or what someone else? That gives a +1 to saves, to perhaps a bit pointless to combine with a cloak of resistance.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Also, oddly enough, I've a question for each of the players, well hewligan too, how do you see Kael?
> 
> I ask because I've some conversion choices to make, once the time comes, as well as the guideline to it, and I'd like to make it fairly seemless, yet take into account his recent return from the dead.




I guess you are referring to the fantastic range of Sorceror Blood Lines in Pathfinder? I will take a read today and let you know my thoughts, but in truth, the choice is all yours, and I am comfortable if we have to ret-con the game a little to allow for slight changes to characters.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 29, 2009)

Item list update:  

+1 Spear of despair (Impaler of Thorns)
+2 Breastplate with wolf motif (Wolves of Sandpoint... get it?) 4350 gp
Warhorse & trimmmings (military saddle, bridle, saddlebags, etc) 470 gp ish

He will also buy a beautiful dress <with some help> for Amryl 50 -100 gp.  At some point during the month he will ride back to Sandpoint for a visit 

For Hew and Danth[sblock] 

At some point during their month of enjoyment while they are waiting for their stuff to be comissioned...

Jokad approaches Danth one day while he goes about his duties at the church/orphanage.  His body language is odd, far more sheepish and meek than his typical outgoing and overbearing style.  It is evident something is on his mind beyond his usual cares of food, wine, and bloodshed.

"Danth, I have something for you."  His simple introduction is curious.

"In our time together your power has saved me numerous times.  You are strong with your God and it is obvious she is kind and just.  I wish to give this <producing a bulging bag of coins> to your church.  I am confident you can do much more good with it than me.  Please take this with my thanks."

With that he hands you the sack (500 gp) and with a sheepish smile and curt nod he stalks hurriedly off.

Hew - I will get a small, strong chest commisioned and put 1000 gp inside.  My intention is to bury this on our trek back to sandpoint on the farm of those people we helped (can't remember the name).  The farmer will know I am burrying something and where.  Jokad feels confident he can trust him having saved his family's lives. 

Should leave me with 71 - 121 gp of pocket change (depending on the cost of the dress)

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

frostrune said:


> Item list update:
> ...
> He will also buy a beautiful dress <with some help> for Amryl 50 -100 gp.  At some point during the month he will ride back to Sandpoint for a visit
> ...
> [/sblock]




On the dress: for 50gp you could furnish the girl with a lot of very fine stuff. A 50gp dress would be incredibly fine - probably too fine for her to ever want to wear (she does live in Sandpoint after all). Some good boots wouldn't go amiss - hard to get in Sandpoint!

As for the other stuff you posted - all good!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

*OOC: So for Danth:

- Periapt of Wisdom (+2)
- Heavy darkwood shield +2
- Wand of Lesser Vigor (50 charges), paid for by everyone.

Do you want us to begin updating our character sheets?
*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2009)

hewligan said:


> Was Jovik going to take the Sihedron Rune Medallion, or what someone else? That gives a +1 to saves, to perhaps a bit pointless to combine with a cloak of resistance.




No, I believe that it was radiated a strong evil and Danth suggested it be destroyed which was the plan to destroy it.


Hewligan
[sblock]
In any case Jovik already has a Sihedron Rune Medallion, from Thistletop. It was the key to the demon prison. He did keep that so 2 don't work well together  But does that mean I can't use a cloak of resistance?

Also is there a way to send money reliably back to Sandpoint?
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 29, 2009)

hewligan said:


> I guess you are referring to the fantastic range of Sorceror Blood Lines in Pathfinder? I will take a read today and let you know my thoughts, but in truth, the choice is all yours, and I am comfortable if we have to ret-con the game a little to allow for slight changes to characters.




OOC:

Yes, oh yes, that is the awesomesauce that I refer to. 

I'm cool with retconning, too, but I like to go for a smoothness that fits the character, too. I've a feeling that arcane bloodline makes sense, else I'd have to feat in Mal. We'll see, though.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

In response to Fenris - yes, these can stack, so please go ahead and add the cloak. Please be sure that your attributes/saves/etc. incorporate all permanent item effects.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 29, 2009)

Please all see the conversion notes on the OOC thread, detailing how to proceed with conversion to PRPG and also level-up rules.

I will post this weekend (at the latest) with the final game-ending tie-up post, and then shortly after conversion is complete we will proceed with the next adventure in the path. 

Please note that I will be HEAVILY altering the next adventure from its published format. I did not like several elements of it, primarily because it felt too disconnected and I feel that it fails to foreshadow the greater thread in the AP. I will be keeping the first couple of parts of the adventure, and then altering drastically, adding a lot more linkage into what came before, and more importantly, what will follow.

The only reason I am telling you this is that it may mean I get the challenge in several areas a little too tough (or easy), but this was always going to be an issue with us moving to a new system (albeit a system closely related to 3.5e). Please be forgiving 

In subsequent adventures in the path, we will remain much closer to the published adventure.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 31, 2009)

The first week in the city of Magnimar passes well. New-found wealth and new-found friends ... a welcome mix.

Several of the noblemen on the list that you retrieved from Xanesha make contact with you through various channels, and you are invited to several very fine meals, one trip to the opera, and receive a very generous donation to Danth's orphanage from another. There is an element, you feel, of these noblemen of enjoying being able to connect with local heroes, although none seem to know why they are on the list or really want to dwell upon it too much. Instead they prefer to show you off and thank you in their own way. It may be superficial, and it may be fleeting, but the food is always excellent, the company gracious, and the women fragrant.

In that same week, there is much fitting of armour, and visits to organise the purchase and sale of various magical items. Some pieces are ordered from Korvosa, some from even further afield (Cheliax), but they will all be here within a few months, and deposits are paid to secure them.

Within the city, word of your deeds spread quickly. Within the Shadow, the poorest district of the city, and the place you dwell, you become proper heroes. Kids seem to follow you everywhere, old ladies come from their doors and hand you scones, or shake your hands in their liver spotted hand, or even plant kisses upon your cheeks. They have long lived in fear of the murders, and also of the repercussions of the murders (midnight sweeps by the city guard, random arrests, threats, and so on). For a part of the city that depends upon the more illicit paths to earning a coin, the reduced guard presence is welcome, and life appears to be quickly returning to normal.

'The Wolves of Sandpoint' quickly capture the city's imagination. Jokad, with his striking Shoanti looks, is perhaps the most visible and celebrated of the heroes, but you all feel the friendliness of the city towards you. People ask questions. It is impossible to pay for a drink anywhere. Everyone wants to ask about Ironbriar (for word of his involvement quickly leaked, as did work of the pumpkin giant, and the snake lady in the tower). Soon the story is embellished, and the things you faced are demons and horrors of the nine hells, but behind it all is a relief that the city is finally no longer gripped by a crippling fear as night after night the murderers strike.

There are some recriminations. You hear, once of twice, of rumours of Ironbriar being found, or of one of the remaining cultists being tracked down and beated (or killed). Most of this is just ill-founded rumour, but you don't doubt that at least one or two people have used this as an opportunity to frame and then remove their rivals. Such is life in a city!


----------



## hewligan (Oct 31, 2009)

*Jovik*

Jovik wakes late. It is ... what ... 10 days since they defeated Xanesha? He rubs his eyes. They are a bit sore. No, not his eyes, his head. Too much armagnac. He loves the stuff - 32 year old Taladorian Blue. Amazing, and very, very expensive. But he wasn't paying, and the nobleman who was dining them last night seemed very pleased to share a bottle with the heroes. God, he had drunk too much, again.

Jovik rolled over. Another hour in bed wouldn't hurt. But there was something on his bedside table - a letter. Someone must have left it for him. He pulled himself up, reached for it, slipped it open with his knife (ALWAYS sleep with a knife!), and creased his eyes as he tried to read the letters in the dull light.

_Dearest Jovik,

I hope this letter finds you well. I travelled to Sandpoint, hoping to find you there, but I heard of your exploits, and the dangers you have marched south to defeat. I would join you, but I have some errands to run for the elves, north of here, and then will return to Sandpoint.

I trust you are well. I miss you terribly. Things have not gone well since you left Fort Rannick.

I have resigned as a Black Arrow, leaving the fort and my old life. I am not sure what to do now, but I cannot be there anymore. I wish you were here now. I want to talk to you about this, but ...

Please, when your work is done in Magnimar, and where ever your travels take you after that, please find your way back to me at Sandpoint. I will check in every couple of weeks over the spring and summer. If I do not see you before the end of the summer I will assume that you are either dead, or do not wish to see me.

My love, take every care. I hope to see you soon.

Shalelu._

Jovik suddenly feels sober. Shalelu was incredibly loyal to the Black Arrows, the band of rangers that guard Fort Rannick. It was her life, or at least had been her life until he had turned up and confused things. But still, for her to resign her position with the Black Arrows meant something very bad must have happened.

There was no question about it. Jovik was going home to Sandpoint. Now!

-----

It was a dull trip. He had made his excuses and left, but Jokad had been really adamant that he would go too, but Jovik had finally convinced his friend to stay in Magnimar. Heck, the big dolt needed to get his armour fitted, and refitted, and (if he kept on eating all that rich food), probably refitted once again. Anyway, he needed a break and most definitely did not want to get messed up in Jovik's personal problems. Instead, Jokad promised that he would follow his friend north in a week or two, when his final fitting had taken place and the armourer no longer needed Jokad until the final item was ready.

-----

When he arrived back in town, paying a few gold coins to the merchant that had let him hitch a ride on his carts, and let him use his fine halfling tobacco, Jovik was met with a heroes welcome all over again. The people of Sandpoint already considered him a hero for his part in saving the town from the goblins, and the skin-eating monsters from below, but now he had fought off the ghouls, and delivered the town from a hideous mass murderer.

He was in no mood for the celebratory atmosphere, but he soon found out Shalelu was not in town, and this he allowed himself to be swept along with some of the atmosphere.

His family were ecstatic to see him. He feasted with them that night, buying suckling pig from a local farmer, some honey, figs, and fine (for Sandpoint) wine, and let his mother cook them up a storm. He really enjoyed that. The family meal, the gentle ribbing from his brothers, the contented silence from his father which he KNEW meant that he was proud of his son, and the constant fussing of his mother.

He slept better that night than he had done in weeks.

-----

It was four days later when Shalelu turned up. She looked exhausted, just back from an eight day excursion to the nearest elven tribe where she had grown up, passing on news and finding out what was stirring to the north and east.

When she saw Jovik she leapt at him, threw her arms around him, and sobbed.

It took a while for the full story to come out, but eventually Jovik managed to piece it all together. Her father, a human who had lived briefly with her mother among the elves, had left her as an infant, after her mother had died. She had never heard from him since then, but she knew of him. She had contacts among the elves, the traders, the trappers, the gnomes, the rangers and druids of the lands. She knew he served Magnimar's army, but had always been positioned far to the south. But then he had been assigned control of Fort Rannick, and that was it. She had resigned as soon as she heard the news. Her life - the job she had done for so many years, had been thrown away because she could not bear to serve under the man who had abandoned her.

Jovik didn't quite understand how to respond, but she didn't seem to care. She just held him and sobbed.

Later, when they were both a bit drunk, she admitted to him that she just didn't know what to do with her life now.

-----

And then two days later she had left. A message had arrived for her from the elves, and she had told him that there were stirring to the east. That was it. Stirrings to the east, and she was off, with a long kiss goodbye.

Jovik stayed another few days, until his friend Jokad arrived.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 31, 2009)

*Jokad (and then Jovik and Jokad)*

Now Jokad, he just finds it all a bit weird. You see, he isn't a "hero", he is a Shoanti. All Shoanti are brave. They are born brave. But they aren't city people, and they aren't used to THIS many people, and they certainly are not used to having dinners with noblemen, and having noble women stroking his arm after too much wine and telling him how big and strong and brave and heroic he is.

He doesn't particularly like these ladies. They have a whole lot less class than Amryl, despite her being an inn-owner's daughter in a frontier town. His thoughts kept turning to her more and move over the days. And the more people wanted to talk to the great warrior, and the more they pressed him to regale them with his tales, the more he wanted to escape back to Sandpoint.

But he was trapped here for a time. He needed to get his armour made, and it was coming along nicely. The armourer was a fantastic craftsman. An ancient man with four strong grandsons who worked the forge, and his two middle-aged sons running the front of shop, but it was the old man who did all the measurements, who painstakingly drew out the amazing wolf-head shoulder plates and breastplate. He was a genius, and while a little sullen and prone to snappiness, he was, in Jokad's eyes, a true artist. He was also going to be very rich, after Jokad's order, and he liked to tell the young Shoanti, at least once a day, that when he got the final payment he was going to buy himself some golden earplugs so that he could escape the nagging of his wife in style.

WHen Jovik left, Jokad had been desperate to go with him, but he had had to stay behind. His fittings where still proceeding, and more importantly, his war-horse, ordered from a famous trainer near Korvosa, was due to arrive any day now, and it would take several days of training before Jokad would be able to take full delivery of the horse.

But, when that was all done (and the beast was magnificent, a truely beautiful grey beast with gentle eyes and a quick mind, called "Mist"), Jokad immediately set north for Sandpoint, his saddlebags laden with his treasure, and gifts for Amryl (fine clothes and boots that he had really struggled to choose, but in the end had found a genuinely nice nobleman's daughter who, one night at a party, had got chatting to him and had offered to help. She was the first geniune person he had met in weeks, and the items she selected were stunning, if a little expensive!!!) and her family (some sweet preserves and spices).

The ride north was short. Mist was strong and willing, and could cover 30, even 40 miles in a day. It did not take long to reach Sandpoint, and although he knew he would have to return to Magnimar soon, Jokad felt like he had come home.

-----

Amryl - just as beautiful as when he had last seen her, and this time there was no shyness, no hiding from her father, just a scream of delight and a mad dash forward to throw her arms around Jokad. Only then did she blush and pull back a little. The packed afternoon crowd in the inn were staring at her, and at Jokad. Her father walked in from the store room, carrying a side of dried ham to slice, saw Jokad, saw his daughter, and smiled warmly.

A fine lunch followed, with Amryl darting back and forth between her duties to bring him the finest cuts of meat, refill his ale, and catch a few quick words.

-----

He had caught up with Jovik shortly afterwards, feeling full and refreshed after the long ride. Jovik looked distracted and bored.

Sandpoint had grown too small for Jovik, and his insane wealth didn't allow him any outlet in this town. Sure, it had been lovely to see his family, but Shalelu's distress and departure had left him morose. In the days since his mind had grown bored.

He convinced Jokad that a night of drinking would go down well, and it did, but the two men's talk soon turned to adventure, and love. Jovik wanted to escape, Jokad wanted to escape into Amryl's arms.

Jokad's desire won out, and Jovik slunk home to another quiet night at him home.

-----

Amryl was delighted with her gifts. Delighted, but a little overwhelmed. She looked at the finery after a hard shift in the inn, her beautiful curls heavy with the smoke and smells of the day. She cried then, looking at these beautiful things, realising how far from her everyday life of hard grind in rough-wearing practical clothes, up to her elbows in dishes, or carrying large tankards that slopped their froth over her apron. These were clothes for a lady. She was a tavern wench.

Jokad tried to comfort her. He hadn't expected tears. Women were confusing.

The next day Jovik could only agree.

The two men passed a few weeks together in Sandpoint, but as the days progressed they both became restless, spending more time out on hunts, or visiting the farmsteads on round-about-walks. 

Each night Jokad would steal away to spend time with Amryl, until eventually the pair dropped all pretence and started to stay the night with one another.

One night, as Jokad sits up playing cards with Jovik in his small rented apartment near the marketplace, Garridan turns up. The man's face makes it clear he is not happy. Jovik casts Jokad a glance that at once Jokad reads as 'do you need me?'. Jokad shakes a negative, and Jovik melts into the night.

It is not a comfortable discussion. Garridan orders Jokad to stay away from his daughter until he is ready to come to Garridan's door and ask formally for his daughter's hand in marriage. Until Jokad is ready for that, he should disappear himself. His daughter is messed up, dreaming of things that will not come to pass, and her work is suffering. More than that, people are talking, and one day Garridan wants his daughter to marry, but if she gets carried along by a wandering adventurer who gets her pregnant and then leaves her for adventures further afield, what then. WHAT THEN? What happens when Jokad's head gets separated from his shoulders by some demon?

-----

Amryl did not come that night, or the next. The day after that Jovik and Jokad decided to leave Sandpoint and head south to Magnimar again.

Both men felt heavy of heart on the journey south. Jovik felt as if his world had grown to such a degree that he could never fit back in to Sandpoint life, and didn't want to fit back in. The town just reminded him of how narrow life had been. He worried about Shalelu, and he worried about the fact he worried .... did this mean he was serious about her? Did he want to be serious about her? Was she serious about him? If she was, why was she so ready to disappear east at the first opportunity.....?

Jokad knew Amryl was thinking of him. He knew she would be crying herself to sleep at night. He knew she loved him. The only thing he didn't know was what he felt.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 3, 2009)

Danth had no time to rest and reflect on his heroics. He had been there with Jokad, toe to toe with that demon woman at the end, and he knew just how close they had come to death. Perhaps he was the only one who really knew, because Jokad seemed to enter some sort of 'other' place in combat, a place where his normal concerns for life and limb faded to leave just an incredible bravery and force. Danth was not so blessed. He had no shell to retreat into, and no raging energy to pour himself into. Each time he charged into combat he knew exactly how close to death they were placing themselves. A single blade to the gut, and his life could pour out onto the city streets.

He wasn't scared of his own death. He knew his Goddess would protect and collect him to her. But he was worried about those around him who relied upon him. His friends, but also the orphans who depended now on him and him alone for the finances to feed and educate them. He had this immense burden of responsibility on his shoulders that none of the others had ever had to contend with. For all practical purposes Danth was the father to a horde of abandoned children.

He poured his new-found wealth into the orphanage, and recruited a full-time teacher to work with the school. But perhaps most welcome of all was the gift from the city of Magnimar to his orphanage of the old clock tower. It was being pulled down, but the plot was unclaimed in the legal records and the Mayor organised its transfer to Danth as a final gift from the city. It was not a huge site, but it was close to the existing orphanage, and allowed Danth to create a second accomodation block for children. He worked like a frenzy on the plans, pressing his new-found contacts at the various noble invitations he received to press hard for charitable donations to help fund the new building.

The weeks bled away in a blur. The plans formed, the site was cleared, and the building work started.

OOC: Continued in separate post.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2009)

hewligan said:


> -----
> 
> Amryl did not come that night, or the next. The day after that Jovik and Jokad decided to leave Sandpoint and head south to Magnimar again.
> 
> ...






The pair walked down the road in silence, each lost in their own thoughts when Jokad inexplicably lauched into a stream of expletives, his frustration apparently finally spilling over.

"By the 10 great gods, what is wrong with these cursed women?!  Why is everything so damnably serious?  I'm too young to be married but is that all I have to look forward to?  We've had a crazy run for a few months and the fame was fun but I'm afraid it may be years before Sandpoint sees any more excitement.  And Magnimar.... Magnimar is just not for me."

"So what now?  Is this my fate?  Must I resolve myself to putting aside my sword, building some hovel, and a life of drudgery.  Is this the price I must pay to have my Amryl?  BAH!!  Neither path seems as shiny as it did a few weeks ago."

"What are you for Jovik?  It's plain you are done with Sandpoint.  Are you going to chase the elf?  I'll go with you if you want.  I've never seen the elves before... well besides her.  Their wood lore is legendary.  That might be a distraction for a time."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

frostrune said:


> The pair walked down the road in silence, each lost in their own thoughts when Jokad inexplicably lauched into a stream of expletives, his frustration apparently finally spilling over.
> 
> "By the 10 great gods, what is wrong with these cursed women?!  Why is everything so damnably serious?  I'm too young to be married but is that all I have to look forward to?  We've had a crazy run for a few months and the fame was fun but I'm afraid it may be years before Sandpoint sees any more excitement.  And Magnimar.... Magnimar is just not for me."
> 
> ...




Jovik listened to his friend vent for a while, walking quietly along side him. he was distracted himself with thoughts of Shalelu. Jovik shrugged. 
"Yes, women are distracting, infuriating and confusing. But they are soft and gentle and make a bed much warmer at night. You need to get back out there Jokad, you don't smile unless your sword is red my friend. You can take the Shoanti out of a fight, but you can't take the fight out of a Shoanti. You need to be out there in the thick of things again."
"From what I can see you have a few options. I can shove a knife in Daddy's back so he can't say boo about it" Jokad stops and gives Jovik a shocked and angry look. Jovik grins back "I was kidding, Ok real options. Well, go ahead and marry Amryl if you want. To allay Daddy's concerns give a large dowery in case you die. Then you can still head out and fight the evil that is still out there, but still come home to Amryl. Of course, there are many many more women out there my friend. You had many looking at you in Magnimar. i am sure we can marry you off later if you like. But you cannot stay in Sandpoint right now, that much is certain. if you like, I will talk to Garridan, and I am sure I can get him to be reasonable. That is if you really want that, if you really love her. But let me know quickly. My feet grow restless. Sandpoint cannot hold me for long. I will set out to find Shalelu very soon. I would love to have you on the road with me."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Jovik listened to his friend vent for a while, walking quietly along side him. he was distracted himself with thoughts of Shalelu. Jovik shrugged.
> "Yes, women are distracting, infuriating and confusing. But they are soft and gentle and make a bed much warmer at night. You need to get back out there Jokad, you don't smile unless your sword is red my friend. You can take the Shoanti out of a fight, but you can't take the fight out of a Shoanti. You need to be out there in the thick of things again."
> "From what I can see you have a few options. I can shove a knife in Daddy's back so he can't say boo about it" Jokad stops and gives Jovik a shocked and angry look. Jovik grins back "I was kidding, Ok real options. Well, go ahead and marry Amryl if you want. To allay Daddy's concerns give a large dowery in case you die. Then you can still head out and fight the evil that is still out there, but still come home to Amryl. Of course, there are many many more women out there my friend. You had many looking at you in Magnimar. i am sure we can marry you off later if you like. But you cannot stay in Sandpoint right now, that much is certain. if you like, I will talk to Garridan, and I am sure I can get him to be reasonable. That is if you really want that, if you really love her. But let me know quickly. My feet grow restless. Sandpoint cannot hold me for long. I will set out to find Shalelu very soon. I would love to have you on the road with me."





"BAH!  I've enough of that scene for now.  And enough of Magnimar too."  

He pats the large Grey affectionately on the shoulder.

"I need space.  The mist rising as dawn breaks on a mountain glen, the soft crunch of fallen leaves underfoot, and the smell of wet earth and evergreens."

"Nay, let us track down this fey beauty of yours and see what trouble we can get into along the way.  Maybe find out what kind of man has taken over our old haunt at Ft. Rannick."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

Jovik grins again and with a flick of the wrist a dagger appears and just as quickly is flung. Gull's Wing cuts through the air as it hits an apple on a tree before the dagger magically returns to Jovik's hand. Jovik finishes cutting the apple and tosses half to Jokad. "You know how easy it would have been to steal apples this way" he says.

"I think you are right though. A road is what is needed. A road to carry our footsteps away."

Jovik paused. He was staring at something. Jokad looked and he too saw what had stopped Jovik. The glassworks. The macabre scence that had catapulted them into this. The place that said this was not mere goblins, but something more sinister. Jovik looked up the place with mixed feelings. He knew the place, knew it well, it was a part of his youth. But he also, secretly, was glad it had happened. This was the place, the event that had freed him of his bonds, allowed him to leave Sandpoint, see the wider world. So why was he so glum. Perhaps it was also the place where his innocence was lost as well.

"Come on Shoanti, let's go drink, gamble and wench to make Cayden Cailean proud. Tomorrow the road is our mistress"

_At least until I find Shalelu _added Jovik privately.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2009)

One night, as Danth sat up awake in his simple little room, a mess of financial documents spread out before him, his eyes wandered from the drink in his right hand up, across the room, to settle upon his scimitar, resting incongruously above the fireplace.

He sat starting at it for a while. He was two people, the one people needed him to be, and the one he wanted to be. When his master had died, he had been forced to assume leadership of the church in Magnimar. It may not be a large church, and in truth it acted more as a charity and orphanage than a congregation, but he was a faithful servant of his Goddess, and it was vital that the church remain strong in Magnimar. He was needed here. Really needed. But what he yearned for was freedom. He was a young man. He had tasted adventure, and he had found that he was good at it.

Not so good at organising finances. Well, good, perhaps, but not so passionate.

He rubbed his weary eyes. It was late, he was tired, and the cold spirit in the glass was dulling his mind. It was time for sleep.

-----

Danth knew he was sleeping, but yet he was alert. The room had dropped to the most incredible chill. He tried to sit up in bed. Was he still sleeping? He couldn't move. He was fixed to the mattress, as if someone was sitting on his chest. He was sleeping. He must be sleeping.

But he could see the mist rising from his nose as he breathed. The air was chill, the chill of deep winter. He tried to turn his head, but it would not move. He turned his eyes instead, towards the fire, and saw the ice that had formed there, glinting from the half-burned logs that remained in the grate.

He felt scared for a moment. Really scared. And then he relaxed.

Something had changed. The chill was still there, still incredibly in the way it needled into his flesh, but he felt comforted now.

And then the hearth burst into fire, the flames tall and strong, and she was there.

Sarenrae.

She was hovering over him, resplendent, magnificent. She was starting at him, her body glowing, her white wings wrapped around herself.

She spoke.

_Danth Brinfield._

Her voice was like honey.

_You have always been faithful, strong, a bright beacon. You understand my teachings on temperance and patience in all things. Compassion and peace are perhaps our greatest virtues, and if enemies of the faith can be redeemed, they should be. To that end you have done well. Tomorrow you shall see. One who was forsaken to evil, who killed, and yet who you allowed to live, he will be redeemed into me. You will doubt him, but have no doubt, his heart is pure. He has seen the Dawnflower. He has seen your redemption. You have saved him, and in time, through him, you will save others.

And yet there are those who have no interest in redemption, who glory in slaughter and death. From the remorseless evil of the undead and fiends to the cruelties born in the hearts of mortals. You have met many of these, and put them to your scimitar. This too is my way, and this too you have grasped.

You are favoured, Danth Brinfield, but there is work to be done, and much danger in it, and your life may be lost in its pursuit.

You must leave here soon. You will receive a call. Answer it. Know that this is your true calling. You may not return here for many years, but while your work here has been important, it pales against that which awaits you.

A great evil awakes. These things you have seen, they are connected. The forsaken sense the awakening too, and they are working to blow the sands of sleep from its eyes.

You will receive a call for aid. Answer it. You are essential in this._

And then she was gone, the chill was gone, the ice was gone, the great weight which had borne down upon Danth was gone, but the fire ... the fire still blazed.

-----

There was little sleep that night. The next morning, as the children were being fed, Danth received news of a visitor.

He walked the short distance from the dining hall to the front office, smiling at the children as he went, happy to see them develop so well, looking so strong and contented. They knew real happiness here. They belonged. He would be sad to leave them, but he had a path to follow.

When he arrived at the office he saw a blond haired youth. A man of perhaps 18, clean shaven, well dressed, finely scented, but his eyes were dark with lack of sleep, and had a haunted look about them. When he saw Danth he sobbed and fell to his knees, his hands reaching out to touch at Danth's robes.

"Father, forgive me. Forgive me. Please forgive me!"

His tears took a long time to stop.

From the second he had laid eyes upon him Danth had known it was one of the cultists he had let escape. One of the young men from the Sawmill. One of the murderers.

From that day he became a priest of Sarenrae and began his long journey towards true forgiveness in the eyes of the Goddess of compassion.

Danth welcomed him as a son.

And waited.

Waited for the call.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 4, 2009)

OOC:  Don't want to break the moment but these interludes are awesome Hew.  Awesome.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Don't want to break the moment but these interludes are awesome Hew.  Awesome.




*OOC: I couldn't agree more. Completely awesome!*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 8, 2009)

OOC: I don't want to post Kael's update until I see the conversion, as his choice for bloodline is clearly going to influence the IC post.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2009)

OOC:

I'll be finished in a couple of hours, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2009)

OOC:

Kael is done and done, with respect to his PFRPG conversion. At least, it looks like he's done and I think he's done.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 10, 2009)

Kael hadn't enjoyed death. There was no memory, as such, just a void in his memory that at first he had assumed would fade, but it hadn't faded. It was still there, like a strained silence in a conversation. The very absence of any memory made the episode stick out in his mind, and it grated with him. He felt less complete, somehow, and slightly troubled. It would fade in time, he was sure.

Mal had been delighted to see his master return to the living, and the dog had been inseparable from him since. Mal was always inseparable, but now the animal seemed to walk a little closer, his eyes darting around as if constantly checking for trouble to protect his master.

Kael was at a loss regarding what to do with himself now that the great evil had been defeated. With Jovik, and then Jokad heading north to Sandpoint, and with Danth completely focused on his Church works, Kael cooled his heels for a few days, and then became bored.

The Varisian blood that ran strong through his veins had grown sick of the city, and sick of the waiting. Only he wasn't waiting. It was done. They were done. This could be it. Their adventures could be over.

And so his mind turned to the roads again, and the wanderlust set in.

-----

Early one morning, Kael left. He sent a note to his friend Danth, letting him know that he would check in once in a while, when the road brought him near, but that it was time for him to set out again seeking the next part of his life story.

East.

He took the winding route along the Yondabakari river, the massive snake-like river that ruptures the land in an undulating S from east to west, with the Mushfens on the south, and dryer (albeit not always by much) and more civilised land to the north.

He skipped south, braving the Mushfens, a vast swamp on the southern coast of Varisia known as home to the boggards, marsh giants, and worse.

It was strange, travelling alone. Stranger than he had expected. He had spent years alone, but now, after just 2 seasons with his new friends, he didn't feel right without them. His strengths complemented their own strengths, and perhaps more importantly, his weaknesses were filled.

Kael realised, one night in the Mushfens, lying in a small shelter he had crafted under the stars, that this was a suicide run. He was seeking danger, seeking, perhaps, some closure with the incident that had happened back in Magnimar. But out here there was nobody to drag his corpse back to a church and pay for a reincarnation. Out here he was food.

He was chasing death, chasing a plug for the gap in his memory, and it scared him.

Kael packed up his stuff and set off back to Magnimar. It was a long trip, and not without incident, but he knew that he had unfinished business, and perhaps his friends would help him deal with it.

He wanted to track down the next lead in the murders. Something told him it was not over. There must be a connection with all those names on the list, with the strange star-rune, with the ritual slaughter. You don't kill people ritualistically unless you are trying to sate something...

He was heading back to Magnimar, and he was going to rustle up his friends and head into battle once more, and perhaps this would give him the opportunity to reconcile the strong sense of unfinished business that remained with him.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2009)

*And So It Ends*

Kael's return to the city was a bit of a downer. The rain was thrashing down upon him, hard enough to sting the flesh. He shoulder ached from the heavy blow he had received two days prior. Boggards. He HATED THEM! But their blood fed the fens now.

Mal was not happy either. Cold, wet, hit hair plastered against him, his paws slick with black mud. He wanted a warm room, a dying fire to curl in front of, and perhaps a good bone to gnaw.

They got a room in a little inn at the edge of the Shadow. Clean, warm, decent food. Not great, but decent. Mal was asleep before Kael had even pulled his boots off.

He had been gone a while. Weeks, probably three, maybe four. He tried to count the days, but gave up. Not as long as he had planned, but then he had unfinished business here. He sent a message out for Danth, letting him know he was back in town and would visit the next day. Then he washed and slept.

-----

The next day brought a reunion. Kael walked the short distance to the orphanage, only to see Jovik in the yard practicing with his daggers at a distant target. The two men embraced. It wasn't long before Jokad and Danth had joined them.

Each had their own reasons for it, but it was clear that each felt a need to move on again. Jovik was growing restless and wanted to head east to see if he could track down Shalelu. Jokad agreed, but mostly because east was a good a bet as any, and they certainly couldn't go west unless they wanted to learn to swim.

Danth was eager too. More eager to leave than any of them had expected. He had spent the past week organising for the orphanage and church to be well run in his absence, but clearly he had been planning to leave. He seemed much happier now that his friends were with him again.

The Wolves of Sandpoint, now the heroes of Magnimar too, reunited, but not quite certain where to go, or for what purpose.

But destiny was pulling them, and it would not be long before she had sunk her claws into them once more.

Just time for one night of fun. Just one more night of fun....

OOC: So ends Hewligan's Rise of the RuneLords Adventure 2: The Skinsaw Murders.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 5, 2010)

*Subscribing*

What the title says.


----------

